# Song of the day...



## Flamme

What song marked your day and your feelings or experiences....

All this Fog everywhere...Not just outside but inside in shady ppl...


----------



## cwarchc

This sums up mine today, just been thinking about L'enfer:cry


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Continuing the Beatles theme with Aussie flavour (Seekers) as above - I find this one deeply disturbing......


----------



## LordBlackudder




----------



## Flamme

My eyes entwined...Goodbye.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## BlazeGlory




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Mesa




----------



## cwarchc

In honour of the springlike weather (for a change) today


----------



## Flamme

Not a song ''by defintion'' but music speaks volumes...


----------



## Flamme

:angel:


----------



## shangoyal




----------



## Mesa

What absurdly potent voice control that beautiful man had.


----------



## Flamme

I aint no Thelemite but...This song always lifts me up...


----------



## Flamme




----------



## OldFashionedGirl

This song is for today that is Black Friday.


----------



## Katie

I love ya, Shango - but surely with the Dead we can always do better live than with studio...let's eazzze on in with a classic...Warning: For those of you whose brain has a low melting point, do NOT listen (especially between 1:26 and 3:07 :devil: !!!)/Katie


----------



## Katie

Awesome acoustic-minimalist rendition of one of my REM favorites...





...At night I drink myself to sleep
And pretend I don't care that you're not here with me
'Cause it's so much easier to handle all my problems
If I'm too far out to sea...

Pure, Poetic Pathos/Happy Friday! Katie


----------



## cwarchc

I'm not of a religious persuasion, however Buddhism appears to fit my philosophy
You don't have to have any religious faith to appreciate this piece


----------



## brotagonist

*Brian Eno : Driving Me Backwards*


----------



## Gilberto




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Katie

When song and film meet in perfect confluence...


----------



## Exordiom

Beyonce - XO new release and it's pretty good for being pop music crap


----------



## shangoyal

From my favourite band - Junoon


----------



## JohnnyRotten

This one:


----------



## cwarchc

The original 1969 version


----------



## Katie

Today it's Mozza holding court on the pernicious duality of love and it's oft times fine distinction from hate...(stick with it, the sound evens out after a few seconds into a great version):






Sweetness, sweetness I was only joking
When I said I'd like to smash every tooth
In your head

Oh ... sweetness, sweetness, I was only joking
When I said by rights you should be
Bludgeoned in your bed


----------



## tdc

^ Yes that is a great version but for _Vicar in a Tutu_ I'll take the most excellent Rank album version. (Brilliantly hilarious yet sad but true lyrics) Morrissey is a living sign people !






I was minding my business
I was lifting some lead off
The roof of the Holy Name church
It was worthwhile living a laughable life
Just to set my eyes on the blistering sight
Of a vicar in a tutu
He's not strange
He just wants to live his life this way

A scanty bit of a thing
With a decorative ring
That wouldn't cover the head of a child
As Rose collects the money in a canister
Who comes sliding down the banister ?
The vicar in a tutu
He's not strange
He just wants to live his life this way

The monkish monsignor
With a head full of plaster
Said : "My man, get your vile soul dry-cleaned"
As Rose counts the money in the cannister
As natural as Rain
He dances again
My god !
The vicar in a tutu
Oh yeah
Oh yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
Oh ...
The vicar in a tutu
Oh yeah
Oh ...

The next day in the pulpit
With Freedom and Ease
Combatting ignorance, dust, and disease
As Rose counts the money in the cannister
As natural as Rain
He dances again and again and again

In the fabric of a tutu
Any man could get used to
And I am the living sign
And I'm a living sign
I am a living sign
I'm a living sign
I am a living sign
I'm a living sign
Sign ...
I am a living sign


----------



## Katie

I agree TDC; VIATT was only incidental to BSA in the clip...I adore the fluidity of Mozza's voice as he protracts the "living sign" refrain over a seemingly inexpendable single, sustained breath...absolutely brilliant.

I bought Marr's remastered box about 6 weeks ago and, with conservative estimation, I must have logged at least 10 complete listens to Bombs and Rank each...I can't remember ever being seduced this immediately by any music short of the Dead (and that's among a lofty list of favored bands like Floyd, CSN(Y), the Doors, Zepp, REM, Dylan, the Beatles, Jimi...).

Traveling just a few limbs down the family tree, I'm percolating into a punk craze after receiving - and listening twice already to - the pistol's Spunk yesterday. After receiving an Amazon gift card, early this evening I filled my cart with 












and








Lucidity got the better of me and I bailed for sober reflection in the morning. If nothing else, I'll simply have to add this one to the ipod library soon:


----------



## Katie

Okay, kidz...though better known for popular anthems like Anarchy, Submission, and God Save, THIS might well be the paramount performance of punk's epic banner song, No Fun - a magnificent capsulization of slacker ennui and hooligan violence.

Listen carefully: Rotten starts out roaring with full voice and rolling Rs...but, after sacrificing mind, body, and soul at the altar, he is left hoarse, staggering, and breathless at the conclusion almost 7 minutes later...absolutely brilliant. I received this release on Monday afternoon and just completed my 5th full listen today. Unbelievable. Paradigmatic. I could easily exhaust my reservoir of superlatives on this one!/K


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Katie

Okay Flamme, enough of the philanthropic anthems - d'ya think we just observed a major religious holiday or something? But, if you demand an inspirational hymn, then here goes....


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Katie

Alright, F, I'll play the cosmic yin to your brooding yang








YYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWW WWWWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## Haydn man

My youngest son is nearly 16 and going through that phase known as 'girls '
So for him now and for all teenagers everywhere one of the greatest pop/ punk songs ever
Teenage Kicks by the Undertones


----------



## Mister Man




----------



## Katie

Heaven and Earth transposed...pure buh-liss...


----------



## cwarchc




----------



## shangoyal

Great song - if you like it, you should check out this band's self-titled debut album The La's.


----------



## cwarchc




----------



## shangoyal

That 70s leftover-hippie singer-songwriter jazzy folk kind of sound


----------



## Serge

This:


----------



## cwarchc




----------



## shangoyal

This is my single favourite song of all time. No doubts at all.


----------



## Katie

Shango - My beloved R.E.M. were notorious cover whores in the early years, during which they performed a few strong versions of FF...for those interested, a solid rendition can be found on the Reckoning Deluxe Edition/Live set disc.../Katie


----------



## shangoyal

Katie said:


> Shango - My beloved R.E.M. were notorious cover whores in the early years, during which they performed a few strong versions of FF...for those interested, a solid rendition can be found on the Reckoning Deluxe Edition/Live set disc.../Katie


Just heard it yesterday before I got reminded of how much I like the original VU.


----------



## norman bates

shangoyal said:


> That 70s leftover-hippie singer-songwriter jazzy folk kind of sound


I love Van Morrison. Too bad there's only the first part of the song.
This is a beautiful but little known bossa from the italian composer Manuel DeSica (Vittorio's son)


----------



## Haydn man

Katie said:


> Okay, kidz...though better known for popular anthems like Anarchy, Submission, and God Save, THIS might well be the paramount performance of punk's epic banner song, No Fun - a magnificent capsulization of slacker ennui and hooligan violence.
> 
> Listen carefully: Rotten starts out roaring with full voice and rolling Rs...but, after sacrificing mind, body, and soul at the altar, he is left hoarse, staggering, and breathless at the conclusion almost 7 minutes later...absolutely brilliant. I received this release on Monday afternoon and just completed my 5th full listen today. Unbelievable. Paradigmatic. I could easily exhaust my reservoir of superlatives on this one!/K
> 
> Agree with everything you say here
> My favourite Pistols song is Pretty Vacant and to hear Rotten spitting out 'and we don't care' with real vitriol is just priceless


----------



## Serge




----------



## shangoyal




----------



## shangoyal




----------



## cwarchc

From the days when they were good?


----------



## Serge

This, coincidently! One of the great tunes of my youth.

Dedicated to one of the great current Ukraine leaders Julia Tymoshenko!


----------



## shangoyal




----------



## shangoyal

How can anybody write a song so remarkably personal and universal at the same time...


----------



## Flamme

How fine and mellow...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Billy's autobiograhy


----------



## Flamme

Very fitting...


----------



## Pugg

Give Peace A Chance (1969) - Official Video


----------



## ST4




----------



## DeepR

L.S.G. - Netherworld


----------



## 20centrfuge

Mockingbird


----------



## Joe B

Clair Marlo singing "Til They Take My Heart Away" from the album "Let It Go"


----------



## Pugg

Dusty Springfield - Windmills of Your Mind

One of the best voices in pop music I've ever heard.


----------



## ST4




----------



## ST4




----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Casebearer




----------



## ST4

That's what I'm talkin' about


----------



## Joe B

Casebearer said:


>


When I saw your post, I had to add my favorite song from "This Hissing of Summer Lawns":


----------



## Pugg

The Kinks - Death of a Clown (Official Audio)


----------



## ST4




----------



## Pugg

Bruno Mars - Just The Way You Are


----------



## Casebearer

Joe B said:


> When I saw your post, I had to add my favorite song from "This Hissing of Summer Lawns":


It's hard to put a limit on favorite Joni Mitchell songs. This one's one of mine too.


----------



## ST4




----------



## Pugg




----------



## ST4

Pugg said:


>


----------



## Casebearer

Pugg said:


>


Nice song. Usually I don't care that much for R.E.M., but this one's nice, especially with the video.


----------



## Casebearer

ST4 said:


>


----------



## Casebearer

And here it is with video tutorial


----------



## Casebearer

And now for something different


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Pugg

Send Me an Angel - Scorpions


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Strange Magic

You want Song of the Day?? I'll give you Song of the Day, Right Here, Right Now!!


----------



## Pugg

The Carpenters - Top Of The World


----------



## Casebearer

Ah really? Come on, please.


----------



## DeepR

Juno Reactor - Conquistador


----------



## Pugg

Gloria Gaynor- I Will Survive


----------



## Casebearer

No way, we wil have the B-52's today!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Down among the dead man -Flash and the Pan (aka George Young & Harry Vanda)


----------



## Flamme

Cool remix and video just fits in!


----------



## DeepR

This video always cracks me up.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Lou Reed - Perfect Day


----------



## Casebearer

Blondie - The tide is high (early Blondie)






I like the way the brass is 'schmiering'.


----------



## Casebearer

NESTOR ZAVARCE - EL PAJARO CHOGUI - CANTANTE VENEZOLANO


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

The O'Jays - Back Stabbers


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Pugg

Ella Fitzgerald - Cry me a river


----------



## Flamme

Lalalala...


----------



## Pugg

Harry Connick Jr. - Recipe For Love


----------



## Pugg

M*A*S*H Theme Song ~ Suicide is Painless (HQ)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Twas Freddy's Birthday today so


----------



## Pugg

Emil Landman - Dear Brother


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat

Casebearer said:


> No way, we wil have the B-52's today!


do not make me go out there and find "Rock Lobsters"


----------



## ldiat

cwarchc said:


> From the days when they were good?


they did some nice stuff as the STARSHIP.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat

i should have never opened this thread.....


----------



## Pugg

Nirvana - The Man Who Sold The World (MTV Unplugged)


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Nirvana - The Man Who Sold The World (MTV Unplugged)


WOW PUGG! Nirvana-Scorpions!! who's next.....The Tantrums-Twenty one Pilots-Seven Nation Army i am impressed! oh i forgot Carly Rae Jepsen- Taylor?


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> WOW PUGG! Nirvana-Scorpions!! who's next.....The Tantrums-Twenty one Pilots-Seven Nation Army i am impressed!


There are two people in living in this house, one has to give a little sometimes.


----------



## ldiat

new day on the east coast! i can post !


----------



## ldiat

plus Pugg you like Her... gone to early


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> plus Pugg you like Her... gone to early


My dad had a huge crush on her in those days, little did he know she was not available.


----------



## Pugg

Morning Has Broken (with lyrics)


----------



## Casebearer

Let's keep it corny if that's what the world wants


----------



## Casebearer

Well of course not. Listen now!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Too much corn time for some rock


----------



## ldiat

Cat Stevenes?? !! Who?


----------



## ldiat

well it is sept. but Summertime in SoCal!! (thats my 4th cousin in the back there, See her?)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

On the prowl O'll 55


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Tony Benett & Diana Krall - The Best Is Yet To Come


----------



## bharbeke

Pugg, here's that song as done by Star Trek: Deep Space Nine. They were just about to air 11 hours of connected finale episodes over the coming months after 165 other hours had already been on the air, so it was quite the claim. I'd say it was an inside-the-park home run instead of going over the stadium wall (achieved the main goal while still not quite attaining perfection).


----------



## Blueyez2017




----------



## Pugg

bharbeke said:


> Pugg, here's that song as done by Star Trek: Deep Space Nine. They were just about to air 11 hours of connected finale episodes over the coming months after 165 other hours had already been on the air, so it was quite the claim. I'd say it was an inside-the-park home run instead of going over the stadium wall (achieved the main goal while still not quite attaining perfection.


Another thing learned today, thank you.


----------



## Pugg

Cabaret - Life is a Cabaret


----------



## Pugg

And I Love You So with Lyrics - Don McLean


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Blueyez2017 said:


>


Just noticed now, we have a new members, welcome to Talk Classical.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## KenOC

John Barleycorn Must Die! A song of harvest.


----------



## Pugg

Deacon Blue "This Is A Love Song" Official Music Video


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Tom Waits - Hope I don't fall in love with you


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

EILEEN FARRELL - STORMY WEATHER.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Casebearer

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Nice insect video. (Insects are my main hobby apart from music)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Casebearer said:


> Nice insect video. (Insects are my main hobby apart from music)


Cool, glad you liked it- is a great song that one.


----------



## Casebearer

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Cool, glad you liked it- is a great song that one.


It sure is! But that's too short to post, so again: it darn well is.


----------



## Pugg

Commodores- Night Shift


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Glory Days - Bruce Springsteen (Studio Version)


----------



## Chocolate Rain




----------



## Pugg

Chef'Special: In Your Arms [OFFICIAL VIDEO]


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Chef'Special: In Your Arms [OFFICIAL VIDEO]


CHEFS SPECIAL! triple like!!


----------



## Pugg

Eva Cassidy - Autumn Leaves


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Hot Tuna - Jack Cassidy


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Hot Tuna - Jack Cassidy


I love Tuna!!!! It's a klassik.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> I love Tuna!!!!


Hey I thought Klassic would say that.................


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Hey I thought Klassic would say that.................


He's busy having dinner at Manual's house.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> He's busy having dinner at Manual's house.


I guess he is looking for Spanish tuna


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Throw your arms around me hunters and collectors


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Chef'Special - Try Again


----------



## regenmusic

Jukka Tolonen - Windermere Avenue


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Chef'Special - Try Again


chefs special Triple Like!


----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


since your posted this i HAVE to.....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ should go well with ....the Chef chocolate Salty Balls


----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ should go well with ....the Chef chololate Salty Balls


LOLLOL:lol::lol:


----------



## Pugg

Scott Walker - Amsterdam


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Don Walker - Australia


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Blueyez2017

Thank you Pugg! Sorry for not replying sooner, I was.........adrift. 

I'm still a novice here, but find it very entertaining!


----------



## Pugg

Blueyez2017 said:


> Thank you Pugg! Sorry for not replying sooner, I was.........adrift.
> 
> I'm still a novice here, but find it very entertaining!


No worries, enjoy your time on the forum.


----------



## Pugg

*Die toten Hosen - Der letzte* Kuss

Die toten Hosen - Der letzte Kuss

The day will come for everyone when they have to pay for everything Then we'll just stand there, thinking how beautiful it has been once, We regret our mistakes, would like to have done everything different, to have been less malicious. We live hidden, wash all our traces away From the eyes of others and ourselves So that no one ever sees who we really are. Where is the place for the most honest kiss I know, I have to find it for us On a street in the rain, on a mountain close to the moon Or can it only be claimed by our deathbed Where is the place for an honest kiss, the only one I still owe you Those that are closest to us we hurt the most But why this is so we cannot explain as long as we live. When is the right time an honest kiss Which has to erase all of our lies Give me the time for an honest kiss So we will kiss at least at the end It will be a kiss which forgives everything That pardons everything and sets us free You have to give it willingly, even if I'm a thief but stolen it's worthless and then I don't need it. i don't own the song! all the righ


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Absolutely Free Zappa


----------



## Pugg

Dionne Warwick - Don't Make Me Over - Live 1963


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


i like this post


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Dionne Warwick - Don't Make Me Over - Live 1963


i like this post


----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Absolutely Free Zappa


i like this post


----------



## Pugg

Dianne Reeves - Better Days


----------



## Pugg

Rufus Wainwright - Across the universe


----------



## Pugg

Cesaria Evora - SODADE


----------



## Pugg

John Miles - Music - 1976


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Nina Simone - Blackbird


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Alison Krauss - When You Say Nothing At All


----------



## helenora

by chance I found this video. One I had a tape with songs of this Polish ensemble.
They are unique.


----------



## Pugg

Wulf - Mind Made Up (Lyrics)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

George Michael, Li sa Stansfield "These Are The Days Of Our Lives" HD


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> George Michael, Li sa Stansfield "These Are The Days Of Our Lives" HD


This video contains content from Eagle Rock. It is not available in your country.


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> This video contains content from Eagle Rock. It is not available in your country.







This one better?


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> This one better?


yes dear very nice thank you!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## DeepR




----------



## nikola




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Oh...it's night...Anyway a great song!


----------



## Pugg

Chris de Burgh - Two Sides To Every Story


----------



## nikola




----------



## Pugg




----------



## nikola




----------



## Pugg

Rachelle Ferrell: I Forgive You [Music & Lyrics]


----------



## Joe B

Hiram Bullock singing "Angelina"


----------



## Pugg

The Byrds Mr Tambourine Man Remastered


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> The Byrds Mr Tambourine Man Remastered


WOW the BYRDS. tom petty did a version of this tune i listened on the radio. BYRDS do it better


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Aretha Franklin - You Are My Sunshine


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Sarah McLachlan - Blackbird


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

THE SCORPIONS - HELLO JOSEPHINE

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Pugg

And I Love You So with Lyrics - Don McLean


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Smokie - No Matter What


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Aretha Franklin: Oh Happy Day


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg




----------



## Pugg




----------



## Barbebleu

Wicked Game sung by London Grammar.


----------



## Pugg

Sam Cooke - Bring It On Home to Me


----------



## ldiat

--->The uploader has not made this video available in your country---<


----------



## ldiat

that just reminded of this tune


----------



## ldiat

and reminds me of this tune also will play it by SHA NA NA


----------



## ldiat

OPPS!! i double posted sorry but fixed


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Move On Up A Little Higher | Mahalia Jackson


----------



## Casebearer

Residents' Ramones cover.


----------



## Pugg




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


is this video backwards?? or are both players left handed?? wow dont see that very often


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ldiat said:


> is this video backwards?? or are both players left handed?? wow dont see that very often


Both left handed, note the bass player is Beeb Birtles (lLittle River Band) and guitarist Rick Springfield later of Jessies Girl fame

Zoot were the Australian version of Moby Grape- killed by there own publicity

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zoot_(band)


----------



## Pugg

You're So Vain- Carly Simon


----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Big Yellow Taxi - Joni Mitchell with Lyrics


----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


aaahhhh wor..........na, its ok


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ldiat said:


> aaahhhh wor..........na, its ok


See he was in Zoot- never said I like the song he shoulda stuck to just playing guitar

Its raining here so


----------



## Pugg

Elbow - One Day Like This


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Yesterday, wife and I picked up two German Cyclists riding around the world- been on the road for 2 1/2 years and have ridden from Germany to Port Campbell in Aussie so far- so we stuffed their two bikes and gear into our Holden (Chev) Captiva and got them to Apollo Bay- so todays song is


----------



## Pugg

Joe Dolan-Make Me An Island


----------



## Pugg

The O'Jays - Back Stabbers


----------



## Pugg




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Norah Jones - Come Away With Me


----------



## Pugg

Uma casa portuguesa - Amália Rodrigues


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

For George Young who passed away today RIP


----------



## Pugg

Jamiroquai - Virtual Insanity (Official Video)


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Jamiroquai - Virtual Insanity (Official Video)


The uploader has not made this video available in your country

same tune??


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> The uploader has not made this video available in your country
> 
> same tune??


Yes that's the one, like mine better ( visual that is)


----------



## Pugg

Judy Collins - Send In The Clowns


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Hit The Road Jack - Ray Charles (Lyrics)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

well since i am here instead of non classical


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

ok now lets dance!! i can still cut a rug


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Eddie Vedder - Guaranteed (Into The Wild)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Cilla Black - For No One (1966)


----------



## Casebearer

Anne Sofie von Otter does that one better in my opinion


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Pugg

Bryan Ferry - Jealous Guy [2007-02-10 London]


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Leon Bridges - River


----------



## Pugg

You're The One - Tracy Chapman - with Lyrics


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Love 200 peter Sculthorpe/ Tully


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Abba - One Of Us


----------



## Casebearer

Abba ruined my Utopia of great music during my youth.


----------



## Casebearer

Not something you could make today... (but then again it's Neanderthals talking).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Demis Roussos - My Friend The Wind - Lyrics


----------



## Casebearer

Nick Mulvey - Cucurucu. Beautiful song and beautiful lyrics


----------



## DeepR

The Mystery of the Yeti - A Welcome to all Extraterrestrials


----------



## Pugg

Miriam Makeba - African Sunset


----------



## Casebearer

Casebearer said:


> Nick Mulvey - Cucurucu. Beautiful song and beautiful lyrics


Saw him today in concert for about 10 minutes at a jazz festival. He has quality, nevertheless the song I heard him play was drawn out too much and a bit too poppy. I hastened myself to see more jazz oriented great bands.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Chet Baker - She Was Too Good To Me


----------



## Pugg

Mae McKenna ~ All In Love Is Fair


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Pugg

Which Way You Going Baby, John Holt


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Melina Mercouri - Na me Thimase


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Melina Mercouri - Na me Thimase


this one plays on this thread


----------



## Pugg

Arthur Conley ~ Sweet Soul Music (1967)


----------



## Casebearer

The Truth.






Listen through till the end. This one is built up.


----------



## Pugg

Tony Bennett, Amy Winehouse - Body and Soul (from Duets II: The Great Performances)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Pet Shop Boys - What Have I Done To Deserve This


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


>


We are getting the show with all the shebang in early spring, can't wait to see it in real. :angel:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

John Mayer - Your Body Is A Wonderland


----------



## Pugg

Ed Harcourt hanging with the wrong crowd


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Rufus Wainwright - Go or Go Ahead


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Pugg

Julian Velard - The Night Ed Sheeran Slept On My Couch [Official Video


----------



## Guest

Watch for the 1:05 mark where Clapton's strap slips off and Canadian Robbie Robertson rides to the rescue...

It's been about 10 or 15 minutes since I last engaged in a bit of Canadian cheerleading so here it is as requested...


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

who doesn't like bach"


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


>


This is nice on a chilly Thursday morning .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Joe Cocker - You Can Leave Your Hat On (HD)


----------



## Pugg

Buena Vista Social Club - El Carretero


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Pugg

Nobody But You - John Cale & Lou Reed


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Pugg

Brian Flanagan - To Love


----------



## Casebearer

Pure perfection...


----------



## Pugg

Patrick Bruel Au Café des Delices


----------



## Pugg

Aretha Franklin - You Are All I Need To Get By


----------



## Pugg

EAGLES - NEW KID IN TOWN


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Winter In America (Original)


----------



## Pugg

INXS - You're Unbelieveable.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Save the last dance for me - The Drifters


----------



## Pugg

You're Beautiful by Phil Wickham


----------



## Pugg

DUSTY SPRINGFIELD ~ Yesterday When I was Young


----------



## regenmusic

The Claus Ogerman Orchestra - Time Passed Autumn (Interlude And Part II)

super day


----------



## Pugg

Back to Black AMY WINEHOUSE


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## DeepR




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

America - A Horse With No Name


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg




----------



## Casebearer

I think Cat Stevens is underestimated nowadays. He's written several beautiful songs.


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Pugg

Amos Lee- Sweet Pea


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Joni Mitchel - Both sides now


----------



## Casebearer

The Persuasions singing You are what you is a capella.


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Pugg

The Police - Every Breath You Take


----------



## Pugg

Rufus Wainwright - Hallelujah


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

John Mayer - In the Blood


----------



## Pugg

Chef'Special - On Shoulders (Official Video)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


well this tune has much meaning being a chef.....:lol: Thanks EddieRUKiddingVarese! and DOUBLE LIKE


----------



## tvparty




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Ella Fitzgerald "One Note Samba"


----------



## Pugg

Mahalia Jackson - Trouble of the World (audio)


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Michael Bublé - I'll Be Home For Christmas [Official HD]


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Pugg

Joe Cocker - Trust In Me


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Joe Cocker - Trust In Me


omg ain't listened to this one in a while:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Steffen Morrison - Old Enough To Know Better :: Rockstone Sessions


----------



## Casebearer

Robert Wyatt - Sea Song

Listen to the piano middle part. Pure genius.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Pugg

I'm going back home.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ she is now a Long Grey Mare hey


----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ she is now a Long Grey Mare hey


----------



## Pugg

Simon & Garfunkel - I Am A Rock


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Pugg

"Twelve Thirty" The Mamas & The Papas


----------



## Pugg

BAND AID - ♥ ✩ Do They Know It's Christmas? ♥ ✩ (1984) ♥ ✩


----------



## Flamme

Danas je Subota/Sabbath-Today is Saturday...Prepare your black candles and dark hoods:devil:




I...Am...The...Chosen...One


----------



## Pugg

Eddie Vedder - No More (video)


----------



## Pugg

Backstreet Boys - Everybody (Backstreet's Back) (Official Video)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

David Gray - Gulls (Official Video)


----------



## DennisRoss

Electric Light Orchestra - Livin' Thing


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Pugg

Carole King - It's Too Late


----------



## Flamme

Anthem of our age...Great Cazzaza!


----------



## UnTalBilly

Ella Fitzgerald - Ev'ry Time We Say Goodbye


----------



## Pugg

The pointer sisters - I'm so excited


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Guest

Gosta Berlings Saga

Sorterargatan


----------



## Pugg

Chris Rea - Driving home for christmas


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Casebearer

Caravan - Winter wine


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat

for posters who have MARMALADE on there toast with tea


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

which should not be mixed with


----------



## Pugg

Jingle Bells original song


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Casebearer

Soft Machine - At The Beginning (demo tapes from 1967).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Pugg

Slade - Merry Christmas Everybody + Lyrics


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Flamme

An ultimate feel good song...:angel:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

listen for the the appearance of Toto


----------



## Pugg

Feliz Navidad- Jose Feliciano l


----------



## Pugg

The Beatles - Nowhere Man


----------



## DeepR




----------



## Pugg

Frank Sinatra | Pick Yourself Up


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

The Power of Love - Frankie Goes to Hollywood [w/ lyrics]


----------



## Casebearer

Great song. You might like Moments in Love from The Art of Noise as well.


----------



## Pugg

Gary Moore - Still Got The Blues


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Billy Joel - Piano Man


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Volbeat - Sad Man's Tongue


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Abba - Happy New Year (with lyrics)


----------



## Pugg

How Do You Keep The Music Playing (from Duets II: The Great Performances)


----------



## Pugg

Jacques Dutronc - II Est Cinq Heures Paris s'eveille 1968


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Carly Simon - You Know What To Do


----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


snails and souffle in the same song!!! cool!!!


----------



## Pugg

carole king - beautiful


----------



## Casebearer

Pugg said:


> Jacques Dutronc - II Est Cinq Heures Paris s'eveille 1968


Nobody liked this so far but I think this is a great and very original song that captures the atmosphere of Paris awakening nicely.


----------



## Pugg

A House is Not a Home - Dusty Springfield & Burt Bacharach


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Casebearer

Bell boy. They don't make songs like this about the real stuff anymore.


----------



## ldiat

well i will put this one here instead of Opera youtube?? " " ^^shrug^^""


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

The Beatles - When I'm Sixty-Four


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

blink-182 - Bored To Death (Official Video)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

Tori Amos - Cloud Riders


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Tina Turner & David Bowie - Tonight


----------



## Pugg

Wallace Collection - DayDream


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Todd Rundgren-I Saw the Light


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Nat King Cole - Those Lazy Crazy-Hazy-Days Of Summer


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

The Beach Boys-Only With You.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg




----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> The Beach Boys-Only With You.


hi! did someone take a car away from you when you were a teen????


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> hi! did someone take a car away from you when you were a teen????


I was born in 1985


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Could have been a barn find


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> I was born in 1985 [
> ok then you must have gone to the library to study. cool! '85


----------



## Pugg

Promises | Eric Clapton


----------



## Pugg

Jane Birkin et Serge Gainsbourg - Je T'aime,...Moi Non Plus


----------



## Casebearer

We played this daily in our student house 40 years ago as a sort of after-dinner prayer.


----------



## ldiat

so i have no idea what this song is about.... but i like it


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> so i have no idea what this song is about.... but i like it


It is an aria for mezzo from the German opera Der Waffenschmied by Gustav Albert Lortzing.:angel:


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> It is an aria for mezzo from the German opera Der Waffenschmied by Gustav Albert Lortzing.:angel:


"the theme from Rawhide" Thank You!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Randy Newman - "Naked Man"


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


>


I used to love this band; saw them in concert around Maximum Darkness time.

I still think this song is their high point. My favourite albums were Rhinos and Slow Motion.


----------



## Dr Johnson

I saw Man in 1972 (and bought Live At The Padget Rooms, Penarth immediately afterwards).

At the moment I only have Do You Like It Here, Are You Settling In? and Maximum Overdrive on CD.

I can see a visit to Amazon looming.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> I saw Man in 1972 (and bought Live At The Padget Rooms, Penarth immediately afterwards).
> 
> At the moment I only have Do You Like It Here, Are You Settling In? and Maximum Overdrive on CD.
> 
> I can see a visit to Amazon looming.


On a sadder note, I knew Micky Jones had passed away but have just discovered Deke Leonard passed away last January 31st. Rock n roll in heaven.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> On a sadder note, I knew Micky Jones had passed away but have just discovered Deke Leonard passed away last January 31st. Rock n roll in heaven.


I didn't know about either of those deaths.

RIP.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...and now for something completely different...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

William White "FOR YOUR LOVE"


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

HOW LONG HAS THIS BEEN GOING ON - BOZ SCAGGS


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

AGNETHA FÄLTSKOG "Walk in the room" (Official video)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Jeangu Macrooy - Tell Me Father


----------



## Casebearer

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


I liked Demis Roussos when I was 14 :devil:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Pugg

James Bay - Let It Go


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Willy DeVille - Storybook Love


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Jacck

Kraftwerk - The Robots (1978)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Queen - It's A Beautiful Day (Official Lyric Video)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Don't Ask Me Why - Billy Joel


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

James Blunt - Butterfly


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## regenmusic

Chiffons - WHAT AM I GONNA DO WITH YOU (Hey Baby) (1964)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

Tina Turner - We Don't Need Another Hero


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Jacck




----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


>


Tony Thompson was trying to _destroy_ his drm kit


----------



## Pugg

Peggy Lee - Why don't you do right


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

Bruno Mars - That's What I Like


----------



## tvparty




----------



## Pugg

The Doors - Light My Fire


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

Elkie Brooks - Pearl's a Singer


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

Billie Holiday - I've Got My Love to Keep Me Warm


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Sloe




----------



## Pugg

Alex Harvey - To Make My Life Beautiful


----------



## ldiat

Sloe said:


>


This video contains content from WMG, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds.


----------



## Pugg

The Temptations - Papa Was A Rolling Stone


----------



## KenOC

Pugg said:


> The Temptations - Papa Was A Rolling Stone


The lead singer for this song, Dennis Edwards, died today at age 74. Two days short of his 75th birthday.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-42924559


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


> The lead singer for this song, Dennis Edwards, died today at age 74.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-42924559


I've heard the news just now, so I've decided we could have two songs of the day. ( For once)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## The Deacon

Arena rock.

Hey Hubert! Why you listen to that? Foxsakes! Wot is next? Mott The Hoople?

You need an education in decent hard/heavy.


----------



## Pugg

PAOLO CONTE - It's wonderful


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The Deacon said:


> Arena rock.
> 
> Hey Hubert! Why you listen to that? Foxsakes! Wot is next? Mott The Hoople?
> 
> You need an education in decent hard/heavy.


Did you ask for this


----------



## Pugg

Oliver- Goodmorning starshine


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Lookin' Out My Back Door | Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

Sleepytime Gorilla Museum

Sleep is Wrong


----------



## Pugg

Everything But The Girl - Each and Every One


----------



## Casebearer

^I have fond memories of listening to Everything But The Girl with my dear friend Rob when I was in my late twenties. We were also loving Carmel (The Drum Is Everything), David Sylvian/Japan etc. in that period.


----------



## Casebearer

dogen said:


> Sleepytime Gorilla Museum
> 
> Sleep is Wrong


What an interesting band that is. Never heard of them before but these guys can play and make music.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson

Very good to see someone has put at least one song from this superb album on YouToob


----------



## Guest

Casebearer said:


> What an interesting band that is. Never heard of them before but these guys can play and make music.


This is the violinist Carla Kihlstedt (SGM having dispersed) in a Fred Frith band...


----------



## Dilettant




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Racoon - Love You More


----------



## Casebearer

dogen said:


> This is the violinist Carla Kihlstedt (SGM having dispersed) in a Fred Frith band...


Absolutely love it!


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

Prince - How Come U Don't Call Me Anymore


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

A ballad from my youth.


----------



## Pugg

Tim McMorris - It's a Beautiful Day


----------



## Casebearer

It's a beautiful day - White Bird


----------



## Dr Johnson

Worth it for the first 8 seconds alone.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Dr Johnson said:


> Worth it for the first 8 seconds alone.


Would any other guitarists here like to speculate what guitar Mick Moody is playing?

I don't know the answer, BTW, but I have my ideas. Obviously Eq, mic placement etc can make a difference.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

A telecaster ?...............


----------



## Dr Johnson

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> A telecaster ?...............


Possibly. But I think I hear a humbucker (at a pinch a P90).

Anyway, I don't suppose I shall get knocked over in the rush to answer this question so here's what I think: it might be a 335.

However, pics of Moody from the early 70s usually show him playing an SG. Later he used a Les Paul, so who knows?

Whatever, I'd love to get that sound.


----------



## Pugg

Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dr Johnson said:


> Possibly. But I think I hear a humbucker (at a pinch a P90).
> 
> Anyway, I don't suppose I shall get knocked over in the rush to answer this question so here's what I think: it might be a 335.
> 
> However, pics of Moody from the early 70s usually show him playing an SG. Later he used a Les Paul, so who knows?
> 
> Whatever, I'd love to get that sound.


Yeah could be 335,maybe its a SG anything is possible


----------



## Jacck

Nancy Sinatra & Lee Hazlewood - Summer Wine


----------



## Pugg

You Are Not Alone -Mavis Staples


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Martin Garrix & David Guetta - So Far Away


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

I Need You - Marc Anthony tribute


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Casebearer

Great song from a great album! I only knew the hit song but the rest of the album is very nice as well. I bought it in a thrift shop for 1 euro 6 months ago.


----------



## Pugg

Radiohead - No Surprises


----------



## Pugg

Coldplay - Adventure Of A Lifetime.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

Two Can Have A Party - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Jacck

Daniel Kahn & The Painted Bird - March of the jobless corps


----------



## Pugg

ray barretto - El Nuevo Barretto


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

The Doors "Wintertime Love


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

Yes, the long 12" version is superior.


----------



## Pugg

Ten Sharp - You


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> Yes, the long 12" version is superior.


It has more penetration.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> It has more penetration.


It's certainly full-bloodied. I miss vinyl.


----------



## Jacck

Chris Rea - Looking For The Summer


----------



## Pugg

Deep Blue Something - Breakfast At Tiffany's


----------



## Jacck

Chris Isaak - Wicked Game


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> It's certainly full-bloodied. I miss vinyl.


It stands above the other versions, one might almost say.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

Passenger | The Wrong Direction (Official Video)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Jacck

Emiliana Torrini - Jungle Drum


----------



## Pugg

Queen - Love of my life (1975)


----------



## Pugg

Queen - Love of my life (1975)


----------



## Jacck

Radiohead - Lotus Flower


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

Singing in the Rain - Good Morning (1952)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

Belle and Sebastian - Another Sunny Day


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

4 Non Blondes - What's Up


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## ancoll

I'm listening
Tip Toe ringtone - *Jason Derulo*

It's a modern song but I like that song.


----------



## Pugg

Spandau Ballet - True


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## lucasbiblio

Antônio Carlos Gomes - Schiavo - Alvorada


----------



## Pugg

Roberta Flack-Ballad of the Sad Young Men
To whom it concerns.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

Katie Melua - Nine Million Bicycles


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

Wax - Bridge To Your Heart


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah (Official Video)


----------



## Pugg

The Doobie Brothers Listen to the Music ~With Lyrics~


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Joe B

Feeling mellow: Seals and Croft "East of Ginger Trees"


----------



## laurie

Or _not _feeling mellow! 






Crank it up ... *loud*!


----------



## Pugg

Caro Emerald - Tangled Up (Official Video)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

James Bay - Let It Go


----------



## Guest

Lhasa de Sela
What Kind of Heart


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Roxy Music - Jealous Guy


----------



## Pugg

Tracy Chapman - Fast car


----------



## Casebearer

Pugg, if you like Tracy Chapman you could also enjoy Joan Armatrading!


----------



## Merl

The new Judas Priest album is rather good. Halford sounds great, meaty riffs, great production and the best set of songs they've done since Resurrection. Really like it. here's the title track for those who still have a soft spot for traditional, old-school, British metal (cheesy lyrics et al). Love it.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Sitting, Waiting, Wishing - Jack Johnson


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

Joan Armatrading - The Weakness in Me



> Pugg, if you like Tracy Chapman you could also enjoy Joan Armatrading!


Job done, thanks. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

The Beach Boys "You're So Good to Me"


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

Tasmin Archer - Sleeping Satellite (Original Video)


----------



## Jacck

for Stephen Hawking, RIP


----------



## Pugg

Broken Circle Breakdown - If in needed you with lyrics


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

James Morrison - You Give Me Something Lyrics


----------



## Casebearer

Not very original but listening to it and enjoying


----------



## The Deacon

The Netherlands have SOME bad musical taste.

"Two in a row on TEN FIVE OH."


----------



## Pugg

James Morrison - You Make It Real


----------



## Pugg

Madonna - Frozen


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The real James Morrison


----------



## Pugg

The Chainsmokers - Sick Boy


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Chain - I remember when I was Young


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

Robbie Williams and Nicole Kidman - Somethin' Stupid


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

The Lumineers - Ho Hey (Official Video)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Jacck

Dschinghis Khan - Moskau 1979


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Timbaland - *Apologize*
ft. OneRepublic


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Youssou N'Dour - 7 Seconds ft. Neneh Cherry


----------



## Casebearer

Glad you recognize a great song!


----------



## Pugg

U2 - One - Anton Corbjin Version


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


>


I am going to see that one soon in theatre .


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

In The Summertime - Mungo Jerry (Lyrics)


----------



## Pugg

The Sound of Silence (Original Version from 1964)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

Bastille - Pompeii (Lyrics)


----------



## laurie

Jacck said:


> Dschinghis Khan - Moskau 1979


What the h*ll did I just watch?! And_ *why*_ did I watch the whole thing? :lol: :lol:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


>


You are really in the mood, aren't you?


----------



## Jacck

Herman's Hermits - No Milk Today


----------



## Pugg

Bad Bad News" Music Video - Leon Bridges


----------



## Jacck

Song of Durin A Cappella (Complete Edition) - Clamavi De Profundis


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Jacck

Tears For Fears - Laid So Low


----------



## DeepR

Shpongle - And the day turned to night

20 years old. Still one hell of a trip. A highlight in electronic music and something of a production miracle as well.


----------



## Pugg

Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers - I Won't Back Down (lyrics)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

Three Dog Night - Mama Told Me (Not To Come)


----------



## Pugg

Des'ree (Crazy Maze) - Nothing to Lose


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Jacck

The Cure - Lovesong


----------



## Pugg

Adele--- When We Were Young Lyrics


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Pugg

Marvin Gaye - Sunny


----------



## Pugg

Frank Sinatra - The Best Is Yet To Come (Original)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Billy Thorpe "Its Almost Summer" (up north)


----------



## Pugg

Petit Biscuit - Problems Ft. Lido (Official Video)


----------



## ldiat

a newer version...


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

Gotye - Easy Way Out - official video


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Time for some Poodle play ?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Arf! .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fetch my Slippers Fido


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Coldplay - Adventure Of A Lifetime (Official Video)
For the aliens amongst us.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Jacck

Nine Inch Nails - Everyday Is Exactly The Same


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Ain't No Rest For The Wicked by Cage The Elephant |Lyrics|


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

Ultravox - Vienna (Official Music Video)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

Sade - The Sweetest Taboo


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Jacck

Tool - Forty Six & 2


----------



## regenmusic

Marion März - Er ist wieder da 1965


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Lisa Stansfield, Barry White - All Around the World


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Jacck

Ewert and The Two Dragons - "Good Man Down"




a great band from Estonia. I have this album currently playing in my car


----------



## Pugg

Wilson Pickett - In the Midnight Hour


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Wilson Pickett - In the Midnight Hour


ok i was playing "air"sax!


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

Whitney Houston, Luther Vandross, Dionne Warwick, Stevie Wonder LIVE - Thats What Friends Are For


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## regenmusic

Ripple in still water - Citrus


----------



## Pugg

Bon Jovi - Keep The Faith


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Jacck

Klaatu- Calling Occupants Of Interplanetary Craft


----------



## bharbeke




----------



## Pugg

Maroon5 - Sunday Morning (Official Lyrics)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## bharbeke




----------



## Pugg

it's oh so quiet - bjork


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## bharbeke

This little earworm popped into my head this morning. If it doesn't drive you crazy, it is a very upbeat, happy song.


----------



## Pugg

Billy Joel Goodnight Saigon Vietnam Tribute


----------



## bharbeke

I listened to The Last Jedi soundtrack again today, and I wanted to share this part of it. So many great themes and motifs are included in just 8 minutes.


----------



## Pugg

Georgia On My Mind Ray Charles


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Flamme

:angel:


----------



## Jacck

Marillion - Fugazi


----------



## Pugg

Radiohead - Creep


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ya know all these vids are coming up black to me, it could be 4'33" and I would never know


----------



## Flamme

Dont know if you can call it a song but...


----------



## Captainnumber36

Jacck said:


> Tool - Forty Six & 2


I think I prefer APC for whatever reason. The songs are shorter, that may be why!


----------



## Pugg

Edward Sharpe & The Magnetic Zeros - Home


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Flamme

For all the Aussies in the house...Cant get this rhytm outta my head...


----------



## bharbeke

Star Trek: First Contact is one of my favorite movies, and the main theme popped into my head without warning today. Both that theme and the TNG theme from this video are among the best soundtrack pieces ever composed. Jerry Goldsmith was a treasure.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Avicii - Wake Me Up (Lyric Video)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dr Johnson said:


>


Yeah, someone had to post it


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Jacck

Heart of the Sunrise by Yes


----------



## Norman Gunston




----------



## Pugg

Sufjan Stevens // Mystery of Love


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## laurie

The B-52's always put me in a good mood :lol:


----------



## Pugg

Roy Orbison - In Dreams (w/Lyrics)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## ldiat

laurie said:


> The B-52's always put me in a good mood :lol:


i have cooked many of these


----------



## Norman Gunston




----------



## Flamme




----------



## laurie

ldiat said:


> i have cooked many of these


And do you rock out to Rock Lobster while doing so? :lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How many songs of the day are allowed? Here's the fantastic Arve Moen Bergset when he was 15.


----------



## laurie

Lyle Lovett is awesome ..... & just try not to smile & feel better when you listen to this song


----------



## ldiat

laurie said:


> And do you rock out to Rock Lobster while doing so? :lol:


Of course I do.... I'm a Wild and Crazy Chef


----------



## Norman Gunston




----------



## Pugg

*Peels *- Juanita Banana


----------



## Flamme




----------



## laurie

My favorite song off this _excellent _album ...


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

I believe I can fly


----------



## Pugg

ABBA The Winner Takes It All


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Flamme

RIP Harley...


----------



## Casebearer

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> How many songs of the day are allowed? Here's the fantastic Arve Moen Bergset when he was 15.


Absolutely beautiful. What a voice.


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson

I heard this on the radio early this morning and thought it rather good.


----------



## laurie

Dr Johnson said:


>


Great song ~ I always thought that this was a Joe Cocker original, didn't know that he actually 
covered it!


----------



## Casebearer

Joe Jackson - In every dreamhome (a nightmare)


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Flamme




----------



## DeepR




----------



## Guest

Frank Sinatra
My Way


----------



## Pugg

The Kinks - Days


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Rogerx

The Easybeats - Friday On My Mind - 1966


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Rogerx

MORNING HAS BROKEN - Cat Stevens (Lyrics)


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Rogerx

Maroon5 - Sunday Morning (Official Lyrics)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Rogerx

Steve Lawrence & Eydie Gorme ~ No Two People


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## laurie

_*My Girl*_ is easily my favorite Motown song  This is a cool video, showing the group in the studio with the strings & horns, & there's Smokey, conducting in the background.






Hearing My Girl _always_ makes me happy.... I used to sing it as a lullaby to my three baby girls.
" I've got so much honey, the bees envy me .... a sweeter song than the birds in the trees" :kiss:


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Aznavour-Yesterday When I was Young (lyrics)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Evie Stevie Wright / Easybeats


----------



## Rogerx

The Carpenters- Yesterday Once More Lyrics


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Rogerx

Bread - It Don't Matter To Me


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

You Must Believe In Spring - Rita Reys


----------



## Dr Johnson

Probably tempting fate, but...


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Ella Fitzgerald - A Foggy Day


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Casebearer

Anouk - Nobody's Wife


----------



## Casebearer

And this one is 11 years older. This Dutch lady rocks....


----------



## Rogerx

Judy Collins - SEND IN THE CLOWNS.

To Whom It May Concern


----------



## Rogerx

M*A*S*H Theme Song ~ Suicide is Painless (1970)


----------



## Casebearer

Dream Theater - Lines in the Sand from Once in a Live Time






Reminds me of Uriah Heep somewhat.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## bharbeke

Brad Paisley - Cover Girl






The wordplay and singing are good, and the guitar playing takes it to the next level.


----------



## Rogerx

The Beatles - A Day In The Life


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> The Beatles - A Day In The Life


now then do you know what clue about Paul this tune is suppose to be about?


----------



## ldiat

the VW license plate is - IF 28. - and from the album cover notice Paul is out of step and in bare feet


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> the VW license plate is - IF 28. - and from the album cover notice Paul is out of step and in bare feet


I was sure you where going to tell me.


----------



## Rogerx

Black Sabbath - Paranoid (Lyrics)


----------



## Casebearer

Hey Pugg, have you changed your name? You music choice hasn't suffered. Paranoid is a great song. Didn't expect you to like it two years ago, ha ha.


----------



## Casebearer

My choice is:


----------



## ldiat

Casebearer said:


> Hey Pugg, have you changed your name? You music choice hasn't suffered. Paranoid is a great song. Didn't expect you to like it two years ago, ha ha.


what! Pugg changed her name???? to what?? WOW talk classical mystery....ohh lala


----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ldiat said:


> what! Pugg changed her name???? to what?? WOW talk classical mystery....ohh lala


What a Jolly thing to do, a bit like piracy on the high sea


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Black Sabbath - Paranoid (Lyrics)


and i had this 8 track tape and played it loud in my '68 'cuda


----------



## Rogerx

Leon Somov & Jazzu - Get A Life


----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What a Jolly thing to do, a bit like piracy on the high sea


OMG A Bucco or Pirate... lets go Bucs! <---baseball


----------



## Casebearer

Casebearer said:


> Hey Pugg, have you changed your name? You music choice hasn't suffered. Paranoid is a great song. Didn't expect you to like it two years ago, ha ha.


Come on now, Rogerx. I'm not blowing your cover. In fact I was late to find out. Everybody already knows you're Pugg, so come out of your closet.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Casebearer said:


> Come on now, Rogerx. I'm not blowing your cover. In fact I was late to find out. *Everybody already knows you're Pugg,* so come out of your closet.


I'm not so sure. I'll give you even money that Roger is not Pugg.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Norman Gunston




----------



## jenspen




----------



## Rogerx

Johnny Cash - Cocaine Blues


----------



## laurie

Here's one of my favorite songs (seriously, it is! :lol: )


----------



## Norman Gunston




----------



## Casebearer

Dr Johnson said:


> I'm not so sure. I'll give you even money that Roger is not Pugg.


Well, Rogerx doesn't seem inclined to interact with us/engage in any kind of conversation with his fellow forum members. If I were Rogerx - and not Pugg - and I was a regular person I would have felt very surprised about the mix up and reacted immediately to clear things up or even be a bit insulted. As Rogerx chooses to keep quiet, what would be your guess on his identity now, Dr. Johnson?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Casebearer said:


> Well, Rogerx doesn't seem inclined to interact with us/engage in any kind of conversation with his fellow forum members. If I were Rogerx - and not Pugg - and I was a regular person I would have felt very surprised about the mix up and reacted immediately to clear things up or even be a bit insulted. As Rogerx chooses to keep quiet, what would be your guess on his identity now, Dr. Johnson?


If I had a candidate, I'd share it.

I just don't think Roger is Pugg.

I also don't think he lives in Europe.


----------



## Norman Gunston

Lets start a threat - where is he?


----------



## Art Rock

Dr Johnson said:


> I just don't think Roger is Pugg.
> 
> I also don't think he lives in Europe.


Roger stated himself that he lives in the Netherlands near the Belgian border.


----------



## Casebearer

Like in Rotterdam where Pugg lives.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Norman Gunston




----------



## Casebearer

Rotterdam, not Amsterdam...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Pink Floyd - Brain Damage


----------



## Norman Gunston




----------



## Casebearer

Rogerx said:


> Pink Floyd - Brain Damage


Great song, Pugg.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## laurie

^^^

Alarm clock?! I see what you did here, Dr Johnson! :lol:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Biwa

Casebearer said:


> Like in Rotterdam where Pugg lives.


I even thought Roger was Pugg... and I've been away for MONTHS!

What the heck happened? Or shouldn't I ask?

Anyway... Miss you, Pugg :wave:


----------



## Sloe

Norman Gunston said:


>


----------



## Norman Gunston




----------



## Biwa




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## bharbeke

ZZ Top's version and the whole Rio Grande Mud album is great. I first heard the song on the tribute album by Alan Jackson and his band, and I really enjoy that style, too.


----------



## Merl




----------



## laurie

in the mood for some Macklemore


----------



## laurie




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Norman Gunston




----------



## DeepR




----------



## laurie




----------



## laurie




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## bharbeke

Two versions of "I Told You So" that I heard on the radio this week:


----------



## laurie

A couple of my favorite songs, heard on the car radio today ....


----------



## laurie

~ RIP Stuart Adamson ~


----------



## laurie




----------



## laurie




----------



## Colin M

Great tunes. Been listening recently to Burn Down The Mission from his Americana days. Great musician singer and great melodies.


----------



## Rogerx

Bon Jovi - Have A Nice Day


----------



## Guest

Faith No More + Boo-Yaa T.R.I.B.E.
Another Body Murdered


----------



## Rogerx

It's Getting Better - Cass Elliot (1969)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Bon Jovi - Have A Nice Day


ok i give a "half like"....


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> It's Getting Better - Cass Elliot (1969)


Omg was driving my 'cuda at this tune was not cass dancing....


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Casebearer

I was wondering who else is singing about Higgs Boson particles?


----------



## Rogerx

I Get A Kick Out Of You - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## laurie

Good stuff heard on the car radio this morning ...






^^^ This is definitely on my personal TopTen Best rock songs list!

And one of my favorite rock ballads ~


----------



## bharbeke

That's a great 1-2 punch of classic rock, laurie!


----------



## RogerExcellent

On my alarm clock today .


----------



## RogerExcellent

To a busy body


----------



## Prat




----------



## Norman Gunston




----------



## Norman Gunston




----------



## RogerExcellent




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Prat

I'm looking for a song by Polednice can anyone help me


----------



## Norman Gunston




----------



## Rogerx

Status Quid - Boring Song


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

Prat said:


> I'm looking for a song by Polednice can anyone help me


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

or did I mean Poledark, all you Europeans are the same to me


----------



## RogerExcellent

Special song on my alarm clock this morning


----------



## Rogerx

Frosty the yobbo - Bucko and Champs


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Frosty the yobbo - Bucko and Champs


ok then..... frosty the yoooobbooo.......


----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


did i hear right!!!! give his brother.... "give him the clap"!!!!!


----------



## ldiat

(and yinz guys think i dont listen)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

His brother


----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> His brother


now the words i know about this tune is " if i was a carpenter and you were a lady....if i hit you with a hammer would you think i was crazy".....


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## RogerExcellent




----------



## Norman Gunston




----------



## Biwa

Just in the mood for this one


----------



## ldiat




----------



## RogerExcellent

On my alarm clock in this morning is


----------



## Rogerx

Dawn Upshaw - I Could Write a Book


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## RogerExcellent

Wonderful music, listening with grandkids :kiss:


----------



## Sloe

This is a personal favourite:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

RogerExcellent said:


> Wonderful music, listening with grandkids :kiss:


Koality Control


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Dawn Upshaw - I Could Write a Book


the one side of the magazine reminds me of a joke. young women dressed "lightly" knocks on the door of a elderly man. Man opens the door and the women states "supe-r-sex"? and the man replies "i will have the soup".:lol: get it....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

On my alarm clock this morning (Think I'll go by the Name Roger Roger today)


----------



## Rogerx

JESUS CHRIST SUPERSTAR - 1973 ( Judas Death )


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Jonathon Livingston budgerigar


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Talking to Eddie about guitars, life, and my wife Bridget made me think of this song which I sang softly to her as we danced for the very first time as man and wife at our wedding in Sydney in 1977 -


----------



## RogerExcellent

Listening with my old grandfather :kiss:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Biwa




----------



## Rogerx

Eva Cassidy - Autumn Leaves.

The last leaves have fallen
The last horn has sounded


----------



## RogerExcellent




----------



## RogerExcellent

Nice song that grandson is listening to :angel:


----------



## Rogerx

Alison Moyet - Je Crois Entendre Encore


----------



## Biwa




----------



## Biwa




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Edith Piaf -Les Feuilles Mortes


----------



## Biwa




----------



## Rogerx

Gary Moore - The Loner.


----------



## Biwa




----------



## eugeneonagain

The Trinikas - Remember Me. Very Funky bass.


----------



## Guest

Maggie Jones: Anybody here want to try my cabbage


----------



## Norman Gunston




----------



## Norman Gunston




----------



## laurie




----------



## Norman Gunston




----------



## Biwa




----------



## Rogerx

Lou Reed - Perfect Day


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## laurie




----------



## laurie




----------



## Biwa




----------



## Rogerx

Bobby Bland -Members only


----------



## RogerExcellent




----------



## Norman Gunston

Eddie Perfect


----------



## Biwa




----------



## Biwa




----------



## RogerExcellent

To my partner, love him :kiss:


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dutch Tilders


----------



## DeepR

("Must be Delta Lloyd" -> insurance company)

:lol:


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


>


and the The Raelettes!


----------



## Biwa

I love the hat! :tiphat: :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Elvis Presley - Devil in Disguise Lyrics


----------



## ldiat

Biwa said:


> I love the hat! :tiphat: :lol:


and it looks like down town Good one!


----------



## laurie

Heard on the radio this morning ~ always the perfect song to test out my car speakers!


----------



## RogerExcellent

Lovely music from lovely man, I am listening with my father and grandkids . also :kiss:


----------



## Guest

Live version with Joni Mitchell and Neil Young.






1975 Studio release.


----------



## Rogerx

Blink-182 Aliens Exist Lyrics


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

Betty Everett - You're No Good.


----------



## mathisdermaler

Rogerx said:


> Elvis Presley - Devil in Disguise Lyrics





Rogerx said:


>


Rogerx, do you know of the movie Scorpio Rising by Kenneth Anger? Both of these songs feature in the soundtrack. Its a super cool avant-garde short from NYC in the 60's about young men who ride motorcycles, exploring themes of homosexuality/deviant sexuality, fascism, occultism and object fetishism. It's very beautiful.






Devil in Disguise sequence starts at 9:32, the Hit the Road Jack sequence follows after

My personal favorite is the Blue Velvet sequence starting at 6:46, which is truly incredible. The psychedelia of 14:00 justifies the entire film in itself.

The same director made a film (Inauguration of the Pleasure Dome) soundtracked by Janacek's Glagolitic Mass, if you're into that. Its also on youtube.


----------



## Guest

Today is BOGO - Buy One Get One free -


----------



## Guest

By popular demand we've extended our BOGO promotion - buy one get one free...


----------



## RogerExcellent

To the bullies and haters


----------



## Ivan Smith

RogerExcellent said:


> To the bullies and haters


I love your taste in music


----------



## Ivan Smith




----------



## Rogerx

The Temptations - Papa Was A Rolling Stone


----------



## Ivan Smith

and it stoned me


----------



## ldiat

Ivan Smith said:


>


i like this band...Pugg never liked "i will never find another you" by them. i did


----------



## Guest

This tune is from Robbie Robertson's solo debut album which was released in 1987. The track was dedicated to former bandmate Richard Manuel who had committed suicide in 1986. It features Peter Gabriel singing background vocals.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Ivan Smith

I remember you


----------



## RogerExcellent

For my partner :kiss:


----------



## Biwa

ldiat said:


> and it looks like down town Good one!


I almost posted Downtown but enjoyed the video of the Sign of the Times so much.

Anyway... Let's go


----------



## Biwa




----------



## Rogerx

Sandie Shaw There's Always Something There To Remind Me.


----------



## Guest

Secret Chiefs 3 performing John Zorn music. What more could you want?

Omael
from the album Xaphan - Book of Angels vol.9


----------



## Biwa




----------



## ldiat

dogen said:


> Secret Chiefs 3 performing John Zorn music. What more could you want?
> 
> Omael
> from the album Xaphan - Book of Angels vol.9


I was getting all excited there for a min....read secret chefs! then i read chiefs


----------



## ldiat

RogerExcellent said:


> To the bullies and haters


i like Taylor! a Pa. girl


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## haydnguy

Ever since the Beatles first came out there have been people that have liked and disliked them. Some said the Rolling Stones were better. Regardless of where you stand on this, it's hard to argue that Beatles were at the top of the list of influencial bands of the Pop/Rock era.

When the Beatles broke up each pursued a solog career with varying degrees of success. My favorite solo Beatle was George Harrison. At that time each of them didn't really want to talk about the Beatles much probably because it would take the spotlight of their solo careers. Paul McCartney has put out so much music since the Beatles breakup I couldn't even guess how much.

Here is a video that I think that could be interpreted as Paul reconciling his age and the realization that, as George said, "All Things Must Past". IF you watch the whole thing it's very entertaining but McCartney is a pop legend and this may be the start of him bowing out.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## RogerExcellent

haydnguy said:


> Ever since the Beatles first came out there have been people that have liked and disliked them. Some said the Rolling Stones were better. Regardless of where you stand on this, it's hard to argue that Beatles were at the top of the list of influencial bands of the Pop/Rock era.
> 
> When the Beatles broke up each pursued a solog career with varying degrees of success. My favorite solo Beatle was George Harrison. At that time each of them didn't really want to talk about the Beatles much probably because it would take the spotlight of their solo careers. Paul McCartney has put out so much music since the Beatles breakup I couldn't even guess how much.
> 
> Here is a video that I think that could be interpreted as Paul reconciling his age and the realization that, as George said, "All Things Must Past". IF you watch the whole thing it's very entertaining but McCartney is a pop legend and this may be the start of him bowing out.


I love carpool karaoke it is most innovative idea, Paul McCarney still singing lovely and nice :cheers:


----------



## Rogerx

Depeche Mode - Enjoy the Silence


----------



## Guest




----------



## Biwa




----------



## Biwa




----------



## Guest




----------



## Sloe

Doris Day who is still with us at the age of 96 sings about the geiger counter:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

Madeline Bell - Get Off Your Back Sides


----------



## Guest

Pour ma femme Frankie (Françoise) -une femme dont le cœur est rempli d'amour et de bonté...


----------



## ldiat

my song of the day....."when you turn your love my way"


----------



## Rogerx

Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made for Walkin'


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made for Walkin'


nice! i think her mother just passed 102 years old


----------



## ldiat

so this is on tv. the movie and its a SING ALONG! Wife loves these tunes and she is belt'en each tune out....ps i am not singing along........


----------



## ldiat




----------



## laurie

ldiat said:


> so this is on tv. the movie and its a SING ALONG! Wife loves these tunes and is belt'en each tune out....ps i am not singing along........


Oh, we all know you're singing along too! :lol:


----------



## ldiat

Love her!


----------



## Biwa




----------



## RogerExcellent

To whom it concerns :tiphat:


----------



## haydnguy

ldiat said:


> Love her!


I wonder what kind of singer she would have been if she had not been in the Woodstock era? Maybe the blues?


----------



## Sloe

ldiat said:


> Love her!


----------



## Biwa




----------



## Norman Gunston

Summertime Billy Thorpe


----------



## Rogerx

Do not forsake me, My Darling


----------



## Guest




----------



## laurie




----------



## Rogerx

Otros Aires - I´ve Seen that Face Before (Libertango)


----------



## Guest

Pour ma femme Frankie (Françoise) - qui j'ai ramené à la maison de l'hôpital aujourd'hui et dont le cœur a été donné une seconde chance - rester en bonne santé et rester avec moi toujours parce que j'ai découvert que je ne peux pas dormir dans une maison vide sans vous...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat

Sydney Nova Scotia said:


> Pour ma femme Frankie (Françoise) - qui j'ai ramené à la maison de l'hôpital aujourd'hui et dont le cœur a été donné une seconde chance - rester en bonne santé et rester avec moi toujours parce que j'ai découvert que je ne peux pas dormir dans une maison vide sans vous...


nice! For my wife Frankie (Françoise) - who I brought home from the hospital today and whose heart was given a second chance - stay healthy and stay with me always because I discovered that I can not sleep in an empty house without you ...


----------



## Guest

ldiat said:


> nice! For my wife Frankie (Françoise) - who I brought home from the hospital today and whose heart was given a second chance - stay healthy and stay with me always because I discovered that I can not sleep in an empty house without you ...


Tu parles français! Êtes-vous canadien? Votre traduction du français vers l'anglais était parfaite. Veuillez accepter mes compliments!
Je vais devoir prêter plus d'attention à ce que je dis à partir de ce point en avant, eh? - :lol:


----------



## ldiat

Sydney Nova Scotia said:


> Tu parles français! Êtes-vous canadien? Votre traduction du français vers l'anglais était parfaite. Veuillez accepter mes compliments!
> Je vais devoir prêter plus d'attention à ce que je dis à partir de ce point en avant, eh? - :lol:


wellllll it is a secret.....
You speak French! Are you Canadian? Your translation from French to English was perfect. Please accept my compliments!
I will have to pay more attention to what I say from this point forward, eh?


----------



## ldiat

Sydney Nova Scotia i do not know french . i do know phrases in french of food. google has a "translate" page. so i copied your french and it translates to English or any other many languages. 
thanks 
ldiat
pd it helps to translate the operas phrases...


----------



## Rogerx

The Doors - Riders On The Storm


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

CHAIN "Grab a snatch and hold it" A song for Klassik


----------



## Norman Gunston

Daddy Cool - Baby Let Me Bang Your Box


----------



## Rogerx

Oliver - Good Morning Starshine


----------



## Guest

Pour ma femme Frankie - chaque chanson que je joue sera toujours pour vous…


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Merl

As I've just learned this on the acoustic I'll post it. Quite why Rod Stewart turned this down, I'll never know, it was perfect for him. I love this performance. That Kiss unplugged session was a massive success and showed that they really could play live.


----------



## laurie

One of my top Dylan songs ~ 






& this one, too...






(&, blue is my favorite color ... hmm, coincidence? )


----------



## laurie

My 'blue' mood continues .... Badfinger's Baby Blue, my favorite song from this band that I've loved since I was a kid (& oh, Pete Ham's voice!) 
(the sound isn't very good in this vid, but I like seeing them 'live'  )






_RIP Pete Ham & Tom Evans _


----------



## ldiat

laurie said:


> My 'blue' mood continues .... Badfinger's Baby Blue, my favorite song from this band that I've loved since I was a kid (& oh, Pete Ham's voice!)
> (the sound isn't very good in this vid, but I like seeing them 'live'  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _RIP Pete Ham & Tom Evans _


i liked this band. too bad about the 2 members


----------



## ldiat

and this one!


----------



## laurie

ldiat said:


> and this one!


Yes!! Turned up _loud!_


----------



## Rogerx

Nat King Cole - Those Lazy Crazy-Hazy-Days Of Summer


----------



## Guest

laurie said:


> … My 'blue' mood continues ....


If your "blue" mood should unfortunately continue -


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest

Pour ma femme Frankie qui a ri si fort aujourd'hui à quelque chose que j'ai dit qu'elle avait les larmes aux yeux. Elle se sent mieux chaque jour et est de plus en plus comme elle-même et pour cela, je serai toujours reconnaissant à Dieu...


----------



## Rogerx

Juliette Gréco - Sous le ciel de Paris ( 1951 )


----------



## Guest

Played this song every day for the last two weeks... but today was better than yesterday and tomorrow will be better than today...


----------



## Guest

And last of all because my wife Frankie and I have decided to move back to Montreal because she would like to go back home because home is where the heart is and where she goes I follow... She's doing better which means I'm doing better... And Halifax? - Thanks for all of the memories and especially for all of the money!


----------



## deprofundis

*he as his future in the brittish steel*

XTC making plan for nigel, what a song, it's kinda funny, i imagine nigel somesort of asperger authistiic case, they taking a laught at it, mean but good song, love it.

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

deprofundis said:


> XTC making plan for nigel, what a song, it's kinda funny, i imagine nigel somesort of asperger authistiic case, they taking a laught at it, mean but good song, love it.
> 
> :tiphat:


I always took it to mean that Nigel was actually clinically insane. I heard this tune once and immediately went out and bought the album... and every other one that they eventually released... -

View attachment 105880


Watch the video and you'll see that Nigel really needed to have plans made for him... It doesn't appear as if Nigel was all that thrilled with the plans that were made for him. -


----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Guest

Pour ma femme Frankie-chaque chanson-toujours et seulement pour vous…


----------



## Rogerx

Simon & Garfunkel - The Sound of Silence.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## RogerExcellent




----------



## Rogerx

Simon and Garfunkel- El Condor Pasa .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Suicidal Tendencies - How Will I Laugh Tomorrow


----------



## laurie

*"She says, baby if you wanna be wild, you got a lot to learn ..."*


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

Fun Fun Fun- The Beach Boys


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Jefferson Airplane -White Rabbit


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

Jacques Brel - La chanson des vieux amants


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Jefferson Airplane -White Rabbit


go ask Alice......


----------



## Rogerx

smokie - who the **** is alice


----------



## deprofundis

*Loverboy - Turn me loose'' *this is an awesomely cathcy hardrock song or rock, hails this band for this song please..


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> smokie - who the **** is alice


Cool! good one!!!


----------



## Biwa




----------



## Biwa

deprofundis said:


> *Loverboy - Turn me loose'' *this is an awesomely cathcy hardrock song or rock, hails this band for this song please..


Ah...the 80s.


----------



## Rogerx

Nina Simone - Blackbird.


----------



## Biwa




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Million Dollar Rift Skyhooks


----------



## Biwa




----------



## Rogerx

Music Was My First Love - John Miles.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Biwa




----------



## Rogerx

Criminal Mind - Chris Stills


----------



## regenmusic

Supreme Jubilees - It 'll All Be Over 1979 Soul Gospel


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Marianne Faithfull - So sad.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

OMC - How Bizarre


----------



## Guest

Dedicated to my wife Frankie...


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Symphony # 9 "Ode to Joy" Flash Mob -


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

Nowhere man - The Beatles


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Aretha Franklin - Spanish Harlem.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Peter, Paul and Mary - Blowing in the Wind


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Van Morrison & Chet Baker - Send in the Clowns


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Skyhooks Jukebox in Siberia


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Peter, Paul and Mary - Blowing in the Wind


i wonder if they sing about strings and fancy stuff


----------



## ldiat

Biwa said:


>


wonder if they did there thing


----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


GOWD did i do all these things.....last couple weeks...............years ago


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

R I P


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

I missed a few days....catching up


----------



## Rogerx

Rammstein - Du Hast


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Its seems to be getting deleted elsewhere - this fine Scottish song by some fine "Young" Glaswegians


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

https://www.facebook.com/andreas.scholl.142/videos/wayfaring-stranger-trad-arr-leo-brouwer/1622483744687694/
This was posted only on facebook. Andreas Scholl and Edin Karamazov with "Wayfaring Stranger".


----------



## Biwa




----------



## Biwa

ldiat said:


> wonder if they did there thing


Fantastic band. Ernie Isley is sadly underrated... one of the guitar greats. And Chris Jasper's contributions were essential for that classic Isley sound.


----------



## Rogerx

Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - Teach Your Children (Official Music Video)


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> Rammstein - Du Hast


Love this band!


----------



## Rogerx

The Troggs- Wild Thing


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Move On Up A Little Higher | Mahalia Jackson


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Here Comes The Sun - The Beatles


----------



## RogerExcellent

Children of the Sun- Billy Thorpe


----------



## Rogerx

The Beatles - The Fool On The Hill


----------



## Norman Gunston




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Here Comes The Sun - The Beatles


i think she came it the bathroom window LOL


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> The Beatles - The Fool On The Hill


well your mother should know that i say good bye and you say hello! you know by the jay way


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Some day never comes - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## RogerExcellent

Tomorrow Cold Chisel


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## RogerExcellent

Listening with my partner and two grandkids :kiss:


----------



## Rogerx

Dionne Warwick - Our Day Will Come


----------



## Jacck

W.A.S.P. - The Idol


----------



## Jacck

IRON MAIDEN Empire of the Clouds


----------



## Rogerx

Golden Earring - Sound Of The Screaming Day (Video)


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## RogerExcellent




----------



## Rogerx

Hugh Laurie ~ The Battle Of Jericho


----------



## RogerExcellent

The Star Hotel


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Hugh Laurie ~ The Battle Of Jericho


gee i wonder if he was a doctor in a house?


----------



## Ivan Smith

Choir Girl cold chisel


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Ivan Smith

Go Cry on somebody else's shoulder Zappa


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> [/QUOT
> yo! and good one!


----------



## Rogerx

Mike Denver - Absent Friends.
:lol:


----------



## St Matthew




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

St Matthew said:


>


do they sing a version with "herman"?


----------



## ldiat

FOOTBALL SEASON!


----------



## bharbeke

Johnny Cash - I Walk the Line

I tried finding a good cover of this one, but nobody touched Johnny's voice for me.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

Carly Simon - You're So Vain


----------



## Rogerx

Oliver - Good Morning Starshine


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Carly Simon - You're So Vain


i do not think this song is about me


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Oliver - Good Morning Starshine


i was a starshi...................hippie once.......last week.............years ago......


----------



## Rogerx

Sarah Vaughan -- Broken Hearted Melody


----------



## Jacck

Cœur de pirate - Place de la République


----------



## laurie




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Sarah Vaughan -- Broken Hearted Melody


and a double like!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Hey Bulldog the beatles


----------



## Rogerx

Nancy Sinatra & Lee Hazlewood-Summer Wine


----------



## Jacck

The Jimi Hendrix - All Along The Watchtower


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sad song for me today. Don't know if it's intended to be sad, but I think it's completely heartbreaking.


----------



## Rogerx

Smokie - Don't Play Your Rock 'n' Roll to Me.


----------



## Jacck

Zaz - On ira


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Chris Rea - Josephine


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## haydnguy

Back in 2000 I turned this song on my car stereo and my girlfriend said, "When you're famous you can put out any old ishit and people will buy it.". :lol:


----------



## deprofundis

Live Skull album ''dusted'', major classiic ''Back to the earth'' well all of the album scream awesome there best in there career, mish mash of psychedelic noise post-punk whit overtone of blues, what a band & what a sound.


----------



## Rogerx

Aretha Franklin - Chain of Fools


----------



## Guest




----------



## haydnguy

Jacck said:


> Zaz - On ira


This is so great. I love it.


----------



## bharbeke




----------



## Rogerx

Creedence Clearwater Revival: Who'll Stop The Rain.


----------



## deprofundis

FLIPPER: hard cold world

Best darn song of FLIPPER

hAVE A NICE DAY


----------



## Rogerx

Van Morrison - Sometimes we cry


----------



## Guest




----------



## deprofundis

hello since im so sad today , i will subject this beautiful song by LIVE SKULL ''jerking the light'' this is how i feel.


----------



## Rogerx

Eric Clapton - Change The World


----------



## Rogerx

Dinah Washington: What Difference A Day Makes


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Tangarine - White of the world (video)


----------



## Rogerx

John Denver & Cass Elliot - Leaving On A Jet Plane.


----------



## Rogerx

It takes two - Marvin Gaye & Kim Weston


----------



## Rogerx

Maroon 5 - Sunday Morning


----------



## Rogerx

Dinah Washington: What Difference A Day Makes


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

ABBA - Move On


----------



## Rogerx

The Mamas & the Papas - California Dreamin


----------



## Rogerx

You're Nobody Til Somebody Loves You


----------



## bharbeke




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Michel Polnareff - La poupee qui fait non


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

B.B. King-Ain't Nobody Home.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Eva Cassidy - Autumn Leaves


----------



## Rogerx

Otis Redding - Try A Little Tenderness


----------



## Rogerx

Abba - Does Your Mother Know.


----------



## Jacck

a sexy song of the day
Alizee - J'en Ai Marre


----------



## Guest

Thinking hockey today... and yes, this is a repeat from the other thread but what can I tell you other than that we take hockey way too seriously...


----------



## Rogerx

Harry Connick Jr. - It Had to Be You


----------



## Rogerx

Dionne Warwick "(There's) Always Something There to Remind Me"


----------



## Rogerx

The Who - Happy Jack.


----------



## Rogerx

CHRIS MONTEZ - The More I See You 1966


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Guest




----------



## schigolch




----------



## Rogerx

John Mayer - Waiting On the World to Change


----------



## Rogerx

DOMENICO MODUGNO - VOLARE


----------



## Rogerx

I Heard It Through The Grapevine-Gladys Knight and the Pips


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> I Heard It Through The Grapevine-Gladys Knight and the Pips


and that is why Helen Keller has purple hands.......


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Eva Cassidy - Son of a Preacher Man


----------



## Rogerx

The Beatles - Hello, Goodbye.


----------



## deprofundis

The stark dramatic dual guitar mish- mash of psychedelic post-punk blues that is Live Skull :
_Bringning home the bait_ first LP im listening to the excellent song  Jerking off the light as melody of the day , please rejoice :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

The Hunters - Russian Spy And I (1966


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> The Hunters - Russian Spy And I (1966


good one! dont know this one!!


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


>


firstly i love Monty python! and 2. this tune!!


----------



## ldiat

now no one has taked about this fellow. RIP


----------



## ldiat

AND




(good thing i dont play the one i really like or i would get kicked off)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Charles Aznavour - The Old Fashioned Way.

Born	22 May 1924
Paris, France
Died	1 October 2018 (aged 94)[1][2]
Mouriès, France.


----------



## schigolch

Sit tibi terra levis.


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Aznavour - La Boheme - B&W - HQ Audio


----------



## Guest

Leave it to Scotland to produce the second greatest video ever made - (Canada produced the greatest video ever made - Leslie Feist's 1-2-3-4...)

I like this one so much that I might play it every day for like the next year... maybe two years... it's that good... even if it is Scottish and not Canadian...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Norwegian medieval ballad here.


----------



## Rogerx

Marianne Faithfull : this little bird


----------



## Rogerx

Dinah Washington: What Difference A Day Makes


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


>


wow double like! a version i have never listen to. and just went to a Quinceañera with a Mariachi Band. but when the DJ played all the tunes were in Spanish! Achy Breaky Heart was one and blue suede shoes!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Elvis Presley-Suspicion


----------



## haydnguy

Crosby Stills Nash and Young - "Sea of Madness"

This a good song by Neil Young but the sound is absolutely horrible on this clip. What makes it a bit interesting is that around 4:00 min. into the video someone stands up by himself and "challenges" them on their fancy limousine, and lavish lifestyle. His point is that they are supposed to be preaching "peace and love" and live that kind of lifestyle.

Stephen Stills, who apparently has a temper, starts to go at the guy before he is pulled away by others. Interesting but a little hard to watch for me.


----------



## Rogerx

Eva Cassidy - What A Wonderful World


----------



## Rogerx

PROMISES by ERIC CLAPTON


----------



## Rogerx

ABBA : Andante, Andante


----------



## jim prideaux

Wilco-Impossible Germany and California Stars.

Television-Marquee Moon.


----------



## bharbeke

a-ha - Take On Me


----------



## Rogerx

Billy Joel - Uptown Girl (Audio)


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra - The Best Is Yet To Come (Original)


----------



## Guest

Song Of The Day - *BOGO Special* - *B*uy *O*ne *G*et *O*ne free...


----------



## bharbeke

Rogerx said:


> Frank Sinatra - The Best Is Yet To Come (Original)


----------



## Rogerx

Zager And Evans - In The Year 2525


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Zager And Evans - In The Year 2525


triple like! and yes i sang along


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Wilson Pickett - In the Midnight Hour


----------



## Joe B

bharbeke said:


>


I loved the episodes with 'Vic Fontaine' (I believe that was the character's name). Great fun!


----------



## Rogerx

Stephen Stills - Love The One You're With


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## deprofundis

*WORMS *7'' Toward\Heaven, from finland i choose Heaven as the song of song of the day, cheers


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Stephen Stills - Love The One You're With


double like! have a story about this one


----------



## Rogerx

Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - - Teach Your Children


----------



## Rogerx

Dream A Little Dream Of Me - The Mamas & The Papas


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Alvira

I have a sleepy autumn mood. Therefore - Golden Slumbers))


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest

_Je vous souhaite la meilleure!_

 - Syd


----------



## Rogerx

The Kinks - Death of a Clown (Official Audio)


----------



## Rogerx

Bee Gees - Run to me


----------



## Rogerx

Adele - Hello (Official Lyrics Video)


----------



## Rogerx

The O'Jays - Back Stabbers


----------



## Dorsetmike

Hoagy Carmichael, Music Master


----------



## Rogerx

Summer is over Dusty Springfield


----------



## Rogerx

The Allisons; Are You Sure


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> The Allisons; Are You Sure


WOW! new one for me......here in LAS VEGAS!


----------



## Rogerx

Dean Martin - Las Vegas


----------



## bharbeke

Lee Greenwood - Ring on Her Finger, Time on Her Hands

This is just a great song (also covered beautifully by Reba McEntire). Anything on Lee Greenwood's Greatest Hits is worth listening to. My grandparents had that cassette, and I would play it almost every time I visited.


----------



## Rogerx

Lookin' Out My Back Door | Creedence Clearwater Revival | Lyrics ☾☀


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Dean Martin - Las Vegas


AND I AM HERE!! although it is hot in july


----------



## bharbeke

Joe Bonamassa - Different Shades of Blue

This is the title track for the first JB album I ever heard. Get your Friday started right!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Tony Joe White - Rainy Night In Georgia


----------



## Rogerx

Make me an island - Joe Dolan


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Bulldog

Rogerx said:


> Make me an island - Joe Dolan


That is one putrid song.


----------



## Rogerx

The Buoys - Give Up Your Guns (Full Length)


----------



## Dorsetmike

Focus, Love remembered;


----------



## bharbeke




----------



## Rogerx

Jo Stafford - Blue Moon


----------



## bharbeke




----------



## Rogerx

Earth & Fire - Song of the Marching Children (full version)


----------



## bharbeke




----------



## Rogerx

Creedence Clearwater Revival - I Put a Spell on You+Lyrics


----------



## Ehab

Echoes by Pink Floyd.
Still sounds terrific after all this time.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## bharbeke

I just got tickets to KISS's End of the Road Tour, so this Song of the Day was a no-brainer. It will be my first (and last) time seeing them perform, and I am super excited!


----------



## Rogerx

Bachman Turner Overdrive - LOOKIN' OUT FOR NO.1


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## bharbeke

Chris Young - Who I Am With You

One of country music's shining talents from the current generation


----------



## Rogerx

Barbra Streisand - Don't Lie to Me (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Procol Harum : As strong as Samson


----------



## Rogerx

Oliver- Goodmorning starshine


----------



## bharbeke

Two master guitarists playing "Layla"


----------



## ldiat

bharbeke said:


> Two master guitarists playing "Layla"


now ya know you get a quad LIKE!!!!


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Oliver- Goodmorning starshine


double LIKE. always did like the way he holds that note!!


----------



## Rogerx

One Is The Loneliest Number - Two Dog's Night


----------



## bharbeke

Gary Allan - Today

Gary Allan has a great voice, knows how to pick songs, and has lived quite the life.


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> One Is The Loneliest Number - Two Dog's Night


we used to call this group "6 cat day" lol get it!!


----------



## bharbeke

Eagles - I Can't Tell You Why


----------



## Rogerx

Los Bravos - Black Is Black, 1967


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Los Bravos - Black Is Black, 1967


WOW! a good one. been a while i listened to this one!


----------



## bharbeke

Keith Urban - Kiss a Girl

Regardless of where you are in your romantic life, this song can help put a spring in your step and a smile on your face.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Unexpectedly had an earworm with this one for some reason. I was only young when it was on TOTP but I remember this appearance well - I was expecting the footage to have been wiped decades ago. Odd watching the conductor frenziedly going about his business bearing in mind the choir are facing away from him!


----------



## Rogerx

Labi Siffre - Crying, Laughing, Loving, Lying


----------



## Ingélou

Here's a song to commemorate Remembrance Day & the centenary of the Armistice - written by my fiddle tutors at the first fiddle course I went to at Halsway Manor in 2016. I think it's very good. 
Nick and Becki are inspired and inspiring fiddlers and it makes an interesting change to hear them on piano and guitar.


----------



## bharbeke

Dwight Yoakam - A Thousand Miles From Nowhere

What a performer!


----------



## Rogerx

The Temptations - I'm Here


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> The Temptations - I'm Here


WOW! the "Temps"! i am getting Ready to be grow'in like the fish the man claimed broke his reel even if i have to sit on a door steep, just if it was so bright one could be a candle and wishing it would rain. even though i am on a cloud......


----------



## Rogerx

Where have all the flowers gone -The kingston trio(lyrics)

For the The Armistice day of 11 November 1918


----------



## Rogerx

Toto -Africa


----------



## bharbeke

Brooks & Dunn - Brand New Man

When they came onto the scene with this song, there was no doubt that this was a duo to pay attention to.


----------



## Rogerx

Dionne Warwick - Heartbreaker


----------



## Rogerx

Peggy Lee - 'Till there was you


----------



## bharbeke

There's never a bad time for Bohemian Rhapsody.


----------



## Rogerx

Carpenters - A Song For You


----------



## bharbeke

In honor of his CMA Entertainer of the Year win this week, here is Keith Urban joined by Carrie Underwood on "The Fighter."


----------



## Rogerx

Simply Red - Holding Back The Years


----------



## Ingélou

This song - I was lodging with a Frenchwoman in London in 1972, and her little daughter taught me this song. I love it!


----------



## bharbeke

Garth Brooks - Man Against Machine (live)

This song is fitting today because his stadium tour tickets started going on sale.


----------



## Rogerx

Tony Joe White - "Rainy Night In Georgia"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## nikola




----------



## bharbeke

Saturday song - All Night Long by Montgomery Gentry with Charlie Daniels


----------



## Rogerx

Neil Diamond - Sweet Caroline.


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Neil Diamond - Sweet Caroline.


its a great tune. many collage football kids sing this during games and a baseball team plays this at games....so good so good so good (tee hee)


----------



## bharbeke

Continuing with another great karaoke song, here's Margaritaville. It's also a great weekend tune.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Enigma - Return To Innocence


----------



## bharbeke

Collin Raye - If I Were You

I love his voice and songs.


----------



## Dorsetmike

A great pairing Cleo Laine and Mel Tormé (mind you anyone sounds good with Cleo Laine)


----------



## Botschaft

Wrong thread...


----------



## Rogerx

The Marmalade - Reflections of My Life (1970)


----------



## bharbeke

It seemed like a good day for some Journey.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## jim prideaux

The Band-It makes no difference.

Having had the good fortune to pick up a recording of their gig at The Palladium NYC September 1976 I have just been reminded how much I have literally loved this song since first hearing it in the mid 70's when I was 15 or so.

(just gone into a 'rollicking' account of 'Across the Great Divide')


----------



## bharbeke

Brooks & Dunn - Brand New Man

I can't remember if I posted this recently or not, but if I did, it's good enough to post again.


----------



## philoctetes

Keep it coming!


----------



## bharbeke

philoctetes said:


> Keep it coming!


The musicians are talented on this track. That's the best I can say about it, as it doesn't mesh with my personal taste that well.


----------



## Rogerx

The Manhattans - There's No Me Without You


----------



## Rogerx

Abergavenny - Marty Wilde (1968 song)


----------



## Rogerx

The Air That I Breath - The Hollies


----------



## Rogerx

The four tops - Ask the lonely


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> The four tops - Ask the lonely


Bernadette and I double like!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Carpenters - Rainy Days And Mondays


----------



## bharbeke

Little Big Town always sound fantastic together.


----------



## Rogerx

SYMPATHY -RARE BIRD

Now when you climp,into your bed tonight.
And when you lock and bolt the door.
Just thing of those,out in the cold and dark,
'cause there's not enough love to go 'round.

And sympathy is what we need my friend,
and sympathy is what we need.
And sympathy is what we need my friend,
'cause there's not enough love to go 'round,
no there's not enough love to go 'round.

Now half the world, hates the other half.
And half the world,has all the food.
And half the world, lies down and quietly starves,
'cause there's not enough love to go 'round.


----------



## bharbeke

Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody

The vocals on the repeated section give me joy.


----------



## Rogerx

Simon & Garfunkel - Wednesday Morning, 3 A.M


----------



## ldiat




----------



## bharbeke

This theme song is so catchy and brilliant. I am posting it in honor of Mr. Hillenburg's passing, but we also watched quite a bit of this in the hotel on vacation last week.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Temperance 7, methinks the trams in the video are intended to set a 1920s feel.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Elvis Presley - If you're looking for trouble


----------



## Rogerx

ABBA Lay All Your Love On Me


----------



## Rogerx

Nina Simone - Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood


----------



## Rogerx

The Turtles - You Showed Me


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> The Turtles - You Showed Me


Double like!! and what band did they join???


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> Double like!! and what band did they join???


I have no idea, please tell me.


----------



## Rogerx

Vaya con Dios - Just a Friend of Mine


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> I have no idea, please tell me.


the Mothers of Invention Frank Zappa


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> the Mothers of Invention Frank Zappa


I will try that one later, this video is mot working for me.


----------



## ldiat

this one!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Randy Crawford - One Day I'll Fly Away


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Can you hear Schubert here? Of course you can


----------



## Rogerx

Chris Rea - Winter Song


----------



## Rogerx

Marvin Gaye Tammi Terrell "You're All I Need To Get By"


----------



## Rogerx

Ruby Tuesday - Melanie,


----------



## ldiat

posting only cause we like Her!!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Billy Joel- Piano Man


----------



## Rogerx

CROSBY, STILLS & NASH - Marrakesh Express


----------



## Jacck

Ibrahim Maalouf - Movement IV


----------



## haydnguy

*Beatles - Piggies*

There were "Rolling Stone people" and there were "Beatles people". This song represents why I was a Beatles person.


----------



## Rogerx

Betty Everett - You're No Good


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Sloe

Hey there with Rosemary Clooney who was George Clooney´s aunt:


----------



## Rogerx

Ella Fitzgerald - Santa Claus Is Coming To Town


----------



## bharbeke

Joe Bonamassa rocks!


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra




----------



## bharbeke

Frank Freaking Sinatra said:


>


This song is used to great effect in Deep Space Nine's "It's Only a Paper Moon."


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Bublé - Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas


----------



## bharbeke

Gary Allan - Nickajack Cave (Johnny Cash's Redemption)

I am going to see Gary Allan this Friday. If you like country or rock music at all, give this one a chance.


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra




----------



## Rogerx

Mr. Bojangles - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra

I'm flying back home to Ville de Québec for the holidays and will be gone for the next three weeks.

Joyeux Noël et bonne année!


----------



## bharbeke

Enjoy your travels and holidays, Frank!






Seeing this song in concert is always a thrill.


----------



## Rogerx

Jona Lewie - Stop The Cavalry


----------



## Rogerx

Manfred Mann - Mighty Quin


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Manfred Mann - Mighty Quin


WOW! good one! but lets listen to this one also!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Lookin' Out My Back Door | Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Jacck

Ask The Mountains - Vangelis


----------



## Rogerx

The Temptations - My Girl


----------



## Rogerx

The Crystals - Da Doo Ron Ron - new stereo remix versions


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> The Crystals - Da Doo Ron Ron - new stereo remix versions


I can dance like the go go girls in the back!! (well mayb)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Paul McCartney & Wings - Mull of Kintyre


----------



## bharbeke

Eartha Kitt's rendition of "Santa Baby" is the very definition of sultry.


----------



## Sloe

Färger i en vind from Pocahontas:






Too bad Disney don´t make films like this nowadays. Only computer animated garbage.


----------



## bharbeke

I can understand loving hand-drawn animation (I do myself), but "garbage" is a bit harsh to describe all of the post-2009 output from Disney and most of the movies made by Pixar and Dreamworks. If you like Pocahontas, you may enjoy Moana, which is the closest counterpart to the Disney movies of the first half of the 1990's that I can think of.

Good song choice, Sloe!


----------



## Rogerx

Grace Jones - I´ve seen that Face before 1981


----------



## Jay




----------



## ldiat

Jay said:


>


reminds me of this................at about 1:00


----------



## Rogerx

Mel & Kim - Rockin' Around The Christmas Tree


----------



## Rogerx

Gilbert O'Sullivan -Christmas Song


----------



## Rogerx

Do they Know it's Christmas ~ Band Aid 1984


----------



## Dorsetmike

Christmas Eve






More Christmas songs by Blackmore's Night here

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLs1gQCHYGVoxmkggyIXyYNDpp1fU9ogrA


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Carpenters - Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Abba - Fernando


----------



## Rogerx

Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds/Kylie Minogue - Where The Wild Roses Grow


----------



## Red Terror

Rogerx said:


> Abba - Fernando


Who was Fernando? Abba's pool boy?


----------



## Rogerx

Dolly Parton -Joshua


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

You've got a Friend" By: James Taylor


----------



## Rogerx

Rod McKuen - Without A Worry In The World


----------



## Rogerx

Eva Cassidy - True Colors


----------



## Rogerx

Abba - Happy New Year.


----------



## Rogerx

The walker brothers - no regrets


----------



## Rogerx

Another One Bites The Dust - Queen (Lyrics)


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

Kenny Rogers - Ruby, Don't Take Your Love to Town


----------



## Guest




----------



## bharbeke

The new year needs some KISS.


----------



## Guest

Edinburgh's very own KT Tunstall...


----------



## Rogerx

Doobie Brothers Listen to the Music ~With Lyrics~


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

*Number One Hit in the UK on January 5, 1965 -*





*
Number One Hit in the USA on January 5, 1965 - *


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Hollies - The Day That Curly Billy Sam Shot Crazy Sam MCGee


----------



## Guest

*Number One Hit in the UK on January 6, 1966 - *

(Double A-Sided single - "*Day Tripper*" / "*We Can Work It Out*")






*Number One Hit in the USA on January 6, 1966 - *


----------



## Rogerx

U2 - Monsters Of The Dissapeared

From the Joshua tree ,


----------



## Guest

*Number One Hit in the UK on January 7, 1967 - *






*Number One Hit in the USA on January 7, 1967 - *


----------



## Rogerx

Dionne Warwick - Walk On By


----------



## Guest

*Number One Hit in the UK on January 8, 1968 - *






*Number One Hit in the USA on January 8, 1968 -*

"Hello Goodbye" - the Beatles (A-Side) : "I Am The Walrus" (B-Side)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Wallace Collection - DayDream


----------



## Guest

*Number One Hit in the UK on January 9, 1969 - *





*
Number One Hit in the USA on January 9, 1969 - *


----------



## bharbeke

Your recent posts are a little like the #1 at 1 feature our classics radio station does, Donny Brook. I like it. In that vein, here is the #1 country song from 1/8/1983 (picking my birth year just because):






Reba still does part of this song in her concerts with Brooks & Dunn in Las Vegas.


----------



## Merl

Nice bit of glam today.


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Ifield - I remember you (1962)


----------



## Guest

*Number One Hit in the UK on January 10, 1970 - *






*Number One Hit in the USA on January 10, 1970 - *


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra- "It had to be you"


----------



## Guest

*Number One Hit in the UK on January 11, 1971 - *






*Number One Hit in the USA on January 11, 1971 - *


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Queen- You Don't Fool Me Lyrics


----------



## Dan Ante

*Lets get a bit of quality in here.*


----------



## Guest

Number One Hit in the UK on January 12, 1972 - 






Number One Hit in the USA on January 12, 1972 - 






*dhùrachdan as fheàrr airson na bliadhna ùir!*


----------



## Dorsetmike

Boing back a bit, Hoagy Carmichael


----------



## Dan Ante

Dorsetmike said:


> Boing back a bit, Hoagy Carmichael


Yeh Mike, They don't write em like that anymore he wrote many that became jazz standards.


----------



## Rogerx

Village People - YMCA OFFICIAL Music Video 1978


----------



## Guest

*Number One Hit in the UK on January 13, 1973 - *






*Number One Hit in the USA on January 13, 1973 - *


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Village People - YMCA OFFICIAL Music Video 1978


i can share a funny story about this tune....aahh never mind


----------



## Dan Ante

*A young Jacqueline Du Pre accompanied by mum Iris du Pre

Felix Mendelssohn, Song without words in D major Op.109*


----------



## Rogerx

Georgie Fame & The Blue Flames - Rosetta


----------



## Rogerx

He's A Rebel - The Crystals


----------



## Rogerx

Crosby, Stills, Nash - Suite: Judy Blue Eyes


----------



## Rogerx

Gareth Gates - Spirit In The Sky (Wiith Special Guests 'The Kumars')


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dan Ante

Dirty Old Town - The Dubliners


----------



## Rogerx

Enya - Only Time (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Stand By Me, Ben E King, 1961


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Jacck

Disturbed - The Sound of Silence


----------



## Rogerx

Springwater - I Will Return


----------



## regenmusic

*For You Deep Stillness · Robin Mann · Dorothy Mann*





For You Deep Stillness · Robin Mann · Dorothy Mann


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Percy Sledge -- Warm & TenderLove


----------



## Dan Ante

*Lonnie Donegan - My Old Man's a Dustman (Live) 1/6/1961*


----------



## Jacck

Uriah Heep - Echoes in the Dark


----------



## Rogerx

Oliver- Good morning star shine


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra

Donny Brook said:


> *Number One Hit in the UK on January 13, 1973 - *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Number One Hit in the USA on January 13, 1973 - *


@donnybrook - don't know what happened - don't care - but give some thought to coming back, eh? This was a cool idea and if you don't come back to claim it I'm going to poach it without giving you any credit - :lol: - although I would add both the UK and USA number one albums to the post which would make it even cooler than yours - so finders keepers losers weepers, dude - you've been warned. -


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra

Two songs for the price of one -


----------



## Rogerx

Georgie Fame - Get away (HQ)


----------



## Rogerx

Dolly Parton Linda Ronstadt Emmylou Harris - The Sweetest Gift


----------



## Jacck

Simply Falling - Iyeoka


----------



## Rogerx

PROMISES- ERIC CLAPTON


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> PROMISES- ERIC CLAPTON


triple like!! good stuff!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## bharbeke

Current mood: KISS - Detroit Rock City


----------



## Jacck




----------



## Rogerx

Crispian St. Peters: You Were On My Mind


----------



## Rogerx

Dusty Springfield / Windmills Of Your Mind

Remembering the great Michel Legrand.


----------



## nenopro

Trampled down below - Black label society \m/


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

LUCILLE STARR The French Song First Recording


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Bob Lind ------------Elusive Butterfly 1966 Stereo


----------



## bharbeke

Two of my favorite singers - Dolly Parton and Ricky Van Shelton


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

You're The] Devil in Disguise


----------



## Rogerx

Jimmy Cliff - Many Rivers To Cross


----------



## regenmusic

Dusty Springfield - I Just Don't Know What To Do

One of my favorite pop songs for a long time, it's wonderful seeing her perform it the way she does in this video.


----------



## Jacck

Dropkick Murphys - "Rose Tattoo"


----------



## Dan Ante




----------



## bharbeke

The part at about 3:50 gives me goosebumps.


----------



## Rogerx

John Leyton - Johnny Remember Me


----------



## DeepR

Dead Can Dance - Cantara


----------



## bharbeke

Get your weekend started right with Chris Cornell's You Know My Name.


----------



## Rogerx

Aphrodite's Child - Spring Summer Winter and Fall


----------



## Rogerx

Otis Redding - Hard To Handle


----------



## Rogerx

Just One Of Those Things (Frank Sinatra - with Lyrics)


----------



## Rogerx

Alan Parsons Project - "Old and Wise" - Lyrics on screen


----------



## Rogerx

Orinoco Flow - Enya


----------



## Flamme

I hate this feeling...


----------



## Rogerx

The Herd - From The Underworld


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## bharbeke

Gary Moore - Parisienne Walkways

I just looked for one with over a million views, but any version of Gary playing this is worth the time.


----------



## Rogerx

Rudy Bennett - How Can We Hang On To A Dream


----------



## Rogerx

"You Don't Mess Around With Jim" (With Lyrics) Jim Croce


----------



## haydnguy

*What FUN!*


----------



## jim prideaux

not going to post the link or whatever (technical limitations ie don't know how to!).....

Nils Lofgren-I cam to dance (the sheer elation of it)

Marcin Wasilewski Trio-Austin (dignity, reflection, poignancy-what more can anyone want from a few minutes of music?)


----------



## DeepR




----------



## Rogerx

EASY - Lionel Richie (w/Lyrics)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Eva Cassidy - Time After Time


----------



## Rogerx

Carpenters Jambalaya ( On The Bayou )


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Rolling Stones - Play With Fire


----------



## Dan Ante




----------



## Barbebleu

Dan Ante said:


>


Ah, the old whale meat song.:lol:


----------



## LezLee

Not keen on female singers as a rule but I do like Alison's pure voice and this is a really good album.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## LezLee

The rather under-rated Elvis Perkins (son of Anthony).


----------



## Rogerx

Andy Williams - Love Is A Many Splendored Thing


----------



## bharbeke

The ending took an already great song and pushed it into next-level territory.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Marbles - The walls fell down ( Rare Original Footage 1969 )


----------



## Rogerx

The Beatles - Hello, Goodbye


----------



## Rogerx

Tavares - Don't take away the music 1976


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Fever - Peggy Lee


----------



## Dan Ante

As a teenager the Shearing Quintet was my favorite small group I still have a few of their LPs and of course with vocals by Peggy Lee.


----------



## regenmusic

Chara - Yasashii Kimochi (Special Kiss ver.)


----------



## Jacck

Steppenwolf - Magic Carpet Ride 1968


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Jacck

Charles Aznavour - Hier encore


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Green Fields - Brothers Four


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Charles Aznavour-Yesterday When I was Young (lyrics)


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Melanie - Lay Down (Candles in the Rain (1970)


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy

Sorry for all the trivial songs tonight. I took a pretty nasty fall earlier tonight with a head blow against the wall. Will be back to 'Papa Haydn' tomorrow night. :tiphat:

G'night.


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Melanie - Lay Down (Candles in the Rain (1970)


listened to this a number of times. and just today i wonder if Melanie is also singing the backup/harmony???


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> listened to this a number of times. and just today i wonder if Melanie is also singing the backup/harmony???


I thought it where the Edwin Hawking singer????


----------



## Rogerx

J. Vincent Edwards - Thanks


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

The Mamas & the papas - Spanish Harlem (HQ)


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Roberta Flack "The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face" HD Lyrics


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Jacck

Malena Muyala Feat Charo Bogarín - Luz


----------



## Rogerx

Bobby Goldsboro - Summer (The First Time)


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Etta James - I'd Rather Go Blind


----------



## Rogerx

Alan Price - Poor people ( O lucky man! )


----------



## haydnguy

-------------------------------------


----------



## Rogerx

Chicago If You Leave Me Now HQ !!!


----------



## Rogerx

The Hollies "The Air That I Breathe"


----------



## Haydn70

Bobby Fuller Four: _Julie_


----------



## Haydn70

[/I]

Bobby Fuller Four: Never To Be Forgotten


----------



## Haydn70

The Safaris: _Image of a Girl_


----------



## Haydn70

Shelby Flint: Angel On My Shoulder

One of the loveliest voices in popular music.


----------



## Haydn70

Jackie DeShannon: _When You Walk In The Room_

Such a great song.


----------



## Haydn70

Timi Yuro: _What's A Matter Baby_


----------



## Rogerx

Linda Ronstadt - You're No Good


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## ldiat




----------



## haydnguy

I had this album. Steppenwolf was underrated.

*I tried the DuckDuckGo browser and it still didn't work. Now I'm pissed.* 

Yeah, the *Brave browser worked.* Funy thing though. If you didn't move your pointer around on the screen, the screen would go blank. (The music would keep playing.) If you moved the pointer around the sreen again the screen would come back. I was using the Google search engine. You might try another search enine


----------



## SONNET CLV

Perhaps today "Stairway to Heaven" should be the song of the day.

*On this day, March 5, in 1971, 48 years ago, Led Zeppelin debuted "Stairway to Heaven" at Ulster Hall in Belfast.*

https://www.hotpress.com/music/day-1971-led-zeppelin-debuted-stairway-heaven-ulster-hall-22768182


----------



## Rogerx

LIONEL RICHIE - HELLO LYRICS


----------



## bharbeke

This infectious tune has gotten into my head again today. Justin Moore's "Kinda Don't Care" is a great song and is terrific fun to sing along to.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Electric Light Orchestra - Confusion


----------



## bharbeke

My favorite verse from this attraction:

Welcome to our tropical hideaway
You lucky people, you
If we weren't in the show starting right away
We'd be in the audience, too


----------



## Rogerx

TERRY SYLVESTER For the Peace of All Mankind


----------



## Rogerx

Otis Redding - (Sittin' On) The Dock Of The Bay (Official Video)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Ray Charles - Here we go again


----------



## ldiat




----------



## KenOC

My wife, who came from China with no exposure to Western music, has taken an unaccountable liking to the Stones. She's now listening to Sticky Fingers, and her favorite cut is Wild Horses. Go figure.


----------



## LezLee

Oh dear, Ken. Where did you go wrong?


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Dan Ante

Not our George!


----------



## Rogerx

Nick Mackenzie - Hello Good Morning


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dan Ante

*The little Sparrow.*


----------



## Rogerx

The Police - Every Breath You Take (Official Music Video)


----------



## haydnguy

---------------------------


----------



## Rogerx

The Hollies "I'm Alive"


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus




----------



## Rogerx

Look What the Cat Dragged in Rolling Stones


----------



## ldiat




----------



## StrangeHocusPocus




----------



## ldiat

StrangeHocusPocus said:


>


double like! and who did they also play with???


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus

ldiat said:


> double like! and who did they also play with???


Frank Zappa .........................


----------



## ldiat

StrangeHocusPocus said:


> Frank Zappa .........................


YES! Muuud shark Muuud shark!:lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Georgie Fame - Get away


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus




----------



## bharbeke

In honor of his recent visit to Phoenix, here is Billy Joel's "You May Be Right."


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Joe B

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


The prodigal son has returned!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## StrangeHocusPocus




----------



## haydnguy

A rewind for me but since we're in the early '60's. (Or the 60's).

From 1961:


----------



## haydnguy

I just had to post this while I was thinking about it. This was from the LAWRENCE WELK show!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Middle Of The Road - Yellow Boomerang 1973 HQ


----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


how about this "VALERIE"


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus




----------



## ldiat

StrangeHocusPocus said:


>


have not listened to this in years!! double like!


----------



## haydnguy

A Rewind


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> A Rewind


Double like


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

BY THE DEVIL I WAS TEMPTED... Blue Mink


----------



## DeepR




----------



## ldiat




----------



## StrangeHocusPocus




----------



## Rogerx

Peggy Lee - It's A Good Day


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## StrangeHocusPocus




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

I Got You Babe - Sonny and Cher Top of the Pops 1965


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## KenOC

Rogerx said:


> I Got You Babe - Sonny and Cher Top of the Pops 1965


Flip forward one year -- Nancy Sinatra, These Boots are Made for Walkin'.


----------



## haydnguy

I have a question and asking people's opinion. As far as I can hear there is no profanity in this song. My question is, does not having any profanity take away from the attractiveness of the music? This type of music usually has it.


----------



## Rogerx

KenOC said:


> Flip forward one year -- Nancy Sinatra, These Boots are Made for Walkin'.


If you only new, how this song is appropriate on this day.................:lol:


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## bharbeke

haydnguy said:


> I have a question and asking people's opinion. As far as I can hear there is no profanity in this song. My question is, does not having any profanity take away from the attractiveness of the music? This type of music usually has it.


To me, it sounds not too far removed from the blues rock genre, which is not known for containing profanity. The song has some attractive parts, but it is quite repetitive. I felt like I heard the same song three times in a row.


----------



## Rogerx

Ella Fitzgerald Ev'ry time we say goodbye (with lyrics)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Marianne Faithfull - Come and stay with me ( Original Footage 1966 )


----------



## Duncan




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Jacck

L'un part, l'autre reste (Charlotte Gainsbourg)


----------



## Rogerx

Judy Collins - Send In The Clowns


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


>


Where's the time gone


----------



## Haydn70

CHAD & JEREMY - _FROM A WINDOW_


----------



## Duncan




----------



## starthrower

deleted deleted


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Your Mother Should Know


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Your Mother Should Know


and next that Your Leaving Home at 5 o'clock when the day begins............


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> and next that Your Leaving Home at 5 o'clock when the day begins............


But isn't that on Wednesday ???


----------



## haydnguy

One of their greats.


----------



## Jacck

Diane Schuur - I'm Not Ashamed To Sing The Blues


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> But isn't that on Wednesday ???


yes Wed morning at 5 o'clock......that's also when one is suppose to call the telephone #


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Haydn70

Marcie Blane - _Bobby's Girl_


----------



## Haydn70

Kathy Young & The Innocents: _A Thousand Stars_


----------



## canouro

Looking for Capricho arabe by Francisco Tárrega I found this :lol:


----------



## Haydn70

The Playmates: _What Is Love?_


----------



## Haydn70

Jumpin' Gene Simmons - _Haunted House_


----------



## Duncan

And today's temperature in balmy Ottawa Ontario is a Spring-like -1 c (30 f) -


----------



## Haydn70

Stan Freberg - _The Great Pretender_


----------



## Haydn70

Stan Freberg - _Wide Screen Mama Blues_


----------



## Luchesi

asked and answered


----------



## Rogerx

Mac & Katie Kissoon - Freedom


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## haydnguy

My apologies if you do not like this type of music. I posted this in the Religious Forum and it was deleted by the moderators. I posted it in a thread on ballet but there were other types of posts in the thread and so I thought it was ok. In this forum I should be able to post it.


----------



## Jacck

If You Go Away - Helen Merrill & Stan Getz (Tribute to Virna Lisi)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

haydnguy said:


> My apologies if you do not like this type of music. I posted this in the Religious Forum and it was deleted by the moderators. I posted it in a thread on ballet but there were other types of posts in the thread and so I thought it was ok. In this forum I should be able to post it.


interesting note. many of the dance routines are posted on a thread called "thats dancing" on this forum. really like the "good morning " dance


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Computer Games - for our Kiwi friends


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Rogerx

It Had To Be You (Frank Sinatra - with Lyrics


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy

delete delete..............................................................


----------



## haydnguy

ldiat said:


> interesting note. many of the dance routines are posted on a thread called "thats dancing" on this forum. really like the "good morning " dance


I think a small church merged those clips together from movies and used a song to make it look good.


----------



## Luchesi




----------



## haydnguy

Luchesi said:


>


Nice dancing. I had never seen that one before.


----------



## Duncan

haydnguy said:


> delete delete..............................................................


Are you referring to the studio version of "delete delete...……………………………….." or the live version?


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Jacck

Joan Baez - Diamonds and Rust


----------



## ldiat

Jacck said:


> Joan Baez - Diamonds and Rust


and thats "what his name"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Eddie RU Kidding Flo & Eddie


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Jacck

Santana - No one to depend on


----------



## Jacck

Brenda Lee - The end of the world(1963)





my 3000th comment, so I can celebrate it with this


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Jacck

Scrapper Blackwell - Nobody Knows You When You're Down and Out


----------



## ldiat

Jacck said:


> Scrapper Blackwell - Nobody Knows You When You're Down and Out


and what other band re-recorded this tune? i like it! early 70's


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra - That's Life


----------



## haydnguy

A Rewind--


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Rogerx

The Last Farewell ~ Roger Whittaker


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Jacck

The Hot Sardines - Running Wild


----------



## ldiat

haydnguy said:


>


I LIKE IT!! (and the original)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Rogerx

Harpo - Movie Star


----------



## haydnguy

delete,delete,delete


----------



## haydnguy

ldiat said:


> I LIKE IT!! (and the original)


Me TOO!! (Increasing to the 15 character limit)


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Hiawatha

Ural Thomas and the Pain - No Distance (Between You And Me)






New act so far as albums are concerned, although with considerable history, 80, was exceptional at the 100 Club in London earlier in the month

https://www.uralthomasandthepain.com/


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Rogerx

The Jamies - Summertime, Summertime


----------



## Dan Ante

*Not a bad number??*
Go to the YT link for some educating lyrics


----------



## Jacck

ZZ top - Sharp Dressed Man


----------



## haydnguy

Jacck said:


> ZZ top - Sharp Dressed Man


Great song. Wow! What a video! That red car with the 'Z' on the side has to be a classic. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Hiawatha

Her's - Harvey






https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-...-audun-crash-manager-california-a8844796.html


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> The Jamies - Summertime, Summertime


thats my 4th cousin (once removed) dancing there in the back.....


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Hiawatha

One new and one old:

Katy Hurt - Natchez






(Impressive, attractive, performer live : vocally, shades of Dolly Parton at her most serious, and several, other, more recent, country stars, surprised that she isn't already well known )

Big Star - The Ballad of El Goodo






(Missing link between many things - The Byrds to post punk indie pop and through to the Stone Roses etc - but there are also comparisons to be made with sophisticated '70s rock acts like the Raspberries as featured above)


----------



## Duncan

*Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 - *

*100.)* *The Searchers - "Needles and Pins" -* 






*99.) - The Kingsmen - "Louie Louie" - *






*98.) - Bobby Vinton - "There! I've Said It Again"*


----------



## Rogerx

The Mamas And The Papas - Monday Monday


----------



## haydnguy

Mollie John said:


> *Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 - *
> 
> *100.)* *The Searchers - "Needles and Pins" -*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *99.) - The Kingsmen - "Louie Louie" - *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *98.) - Bobby Vinton - "There! I've Said It Again"*


Great idea for the Billboard countdown Mollie! I was in a little group that played Louie, Louie.

The first song you posted, "Needles and Pins" reminded me of the very next song I'm posting.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy

:kiss:


----------



## Duncan

*Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 - *

is now a dedicated thread which appears here -

April - Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 -


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## ldiat

oh yea! we gotta go now "Louie Louie" i think some one wrote a book about this tune....
and does one really understand the words????


----------



## Jacck

Vashti Bunyan - If I Were - Same But Different


----------



## Rogerx

Pat Boone - April Love


----------



## Hiawatha

Evocatively........Bob, Bill, Bill and Ben:

Bob Lind - Drifter's Sunrise






Bill Fay - Cosmic Concerto






Bill Callahan - Seagull






Benjamin Biolay - Les Joggers Sur La Plage


----------



## Rogerx

Elaine Paige sings Memory from:Cats


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Hiawatha

The Sea:

The Waterboys - This is the Sea






British Sea Power - From The Sea To The Land Beyond











Glasvegas - The Prettiest Thing on Saltcoats Beach


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Hiawatha

The curious story of the Aerovons, a band from Missouri who were besotted by the Beatles and stepped into Abbey Road studios, London in 1969 to record an album. The album "Resurrection" was never released.....until 2003 on CD. Releases of new songs were promised. I'm not sure they ever happened.

World of You:






Words From a Song:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Aerovons


----------



## Rogerx

Electric Light Orchestra - Midnight Blue (1979)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Hiawatha

Probably the moment to "big up" the not very well known Ariel Posen who I had the privilege of seeing with his band live recently. Hints of the Steve Miller Band on "Fade", Ace perhaps too on "How Long", but all done in a unique, understated, contemporary style. Deceptively subtle song structures. However, the key is in the harmonies and the bravery to attempt something of quality in 2019. Plus the, erm, fades.

Fade - 




How Long - 




Can't Stop Thinking About You -


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Rogerx

That's Life (Resurrected) · Frank Sinatra


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Hiawatha

Jon Anderson - Days






Renaissance - A Song For All Seasons


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Rogerx

Roy Orbison : Lana


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Hiawatha

Brit Bands - 1990s

These are in effect tracks from so-called Britpop albums. The bands were obviously not as well known as Oasis and Blur but they had a reasonable enough following at the time. I have selected the softer edged songs. All of them were more than capable of energy too. With hindsight, it probably was a classic era.

Strangelove - She's Everywhere






Hurricane #1 - Monday Afternoon






Boo Radleys - Wilder






Dodgy - One of Those Rivers


----------



## Rogerx

The Rolling Stones ;Play with me then you play with Fire


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

Lets do the "Stroll"!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Hiawatha

Rotary Connection featuring Minnie Riperton - I Am The Black Gold of the Sun






Minnie Riperton - Les Fleurs






Charles Stepney, the imaginative producer who masterminded Rotary Connection, also produced this one:

Shuggie Otis - Strawberry Letter 23






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Stepney


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Rogerx

Fats Domino - Blue Monday [1957]


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Hiawatha

Mid-Late 1980s/Early 1990s

(Folkish/"Indieish" Mainstream)

The Men They Couldn't Hang - Scarlet Ribbons






Andy White - I Will Wait






Hothouse Flowers - Stand Beside Me






The Pogues - Thousands Are Sailing


----------



## Rogerx

Matt Monro - On Days Like These


----------



## haydnguy

Mollie John said:


>


Wow! The first time I heard this was when the Manhattan Transfer sang it.


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> Matt Monro - On Days Like These


I wonder what he could have done that she would have left him. Wow! 

Good one!


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra - It Was A Very Good Year (with lyrics on screen)


----------



## Hiawatha

Music:

The Beach Boys - Add Some Music To Your Day






Mama Cass - Make Your Own Kind of Music






Doobie Brothers - Listen To The Music






Michael Franti/Spearhead - Everyone Deserves Music


----------



## Duncan

Hiawatha said:


> Music:
> 
> The Beach Boys - Add Some Music To Your Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mama Cass - Make Your Own Kind of Music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doobie Brothers - Listen To The Music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Franti/Spearhead - Everyone Deserves Music


One track mind today, eh? - :lol:

*"Give Life Back To Music" - Daft Punk*






*"Mountain Music" - Alabama*






*"Play That Funky Music" - Wild Cherry*






*"Don't Stop The Music" - Rihanna*






*"This Is Country Music" - Brad Paisley*






*"Rock And Roll Music" - Chuck Berry*






*"Dance To The Music" - Sly & The Family Stone*






*"Music" - Madonna*






*"Turn Up The Music" - Chris Brown*






*"The Sound Of Music" - Julie Andrews*


----------



## Hiawatha

Mollie John said:


> One track mind today, eh? - :lol:
> 
> *"Give Life Back To Music" - Daft Punk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Mountain Music" - Alabama*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Play That Funky Music" - Wild Cherry*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Don't Stop The Music" - Rihanna*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"This Is Country Music" - Brad Paisley*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Rock And Roll Music" - Chuck Berry*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Dance To The Music" - Sly & The Family Stone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Music" - Madonna*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Turn Up The Music" - Chris Brown*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"The Sound Of Music" - Julie Andrews*


Thank you for the music.

Music was my first love.

It will be my last.


----------



## Duncan

Hiawatha said:


> Thank you for the music.
> 
> Music was my first love.
> 
> It will be my last.







Me? - Music was like my third maybe even fourth love... and it will be at best the third maybe even fourth from last...

Animals first, people second, accumulating vast amounts of power and wealth third, and then music...

:lol:


----------



## Hiawatha

Mollie John said:


> Me? - Music was like my third maybe even fourth love... and it will be at best the third maybe even fourth from last...
> 
> Animals first, people second, accumulating vast amounts of power and wealth third, and then music...
> 
> :lol:




I must make a list like that sometime but for now it is back to the records.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Rogerx

Ella Fitzgerald - These Foolish Things (Remind Me of You)


----------



## Jacck

America- A Horse with No Name


----------



## Hiawatha

Mollie John said:


>


Great record.

But no "D" in the credits. (?)


----------



## Hiawatha

America - Ventura Highway






American Music Club - Western Sky






Simon and Garfunkel - America






The Clear - America


----------



## Duncan

Hiawatha said:


> Great record.
> 
> But no "D" in the credits. (?)


1967 - I had to use a different source for the recording than my standard and this one is apparently too lazy to type "1967" in the credits line for the title of the video -


----------



## haydnguy

Pardon a little overindulgence.

The Beatles released a song in 1967 called, "When I'm 64." At that time I was 13 years old. I remember thinking how ooold 64 was. Other than that I really don't remember thinking too much about it. It was on the Sgt. Pepper album. Well, today I turn 64. Instead of Vera, Chuck, and Dave (the grandchildren in the song), I have 10 step-grandchildren! Anyway, I just wanted to post this. No Happy Birthday please. At my age every birthday is a Happy One.

"Yours sincerely,
WastingAway"


----------



## bharbeke

I hope you get by with a little help from your friends, haydnguy!


----------



## Duncan

haydnguy said:


> Pardon a little overindulgence.
> 
> The Beatles released a song in 1967 called, "When I'm 64." At that time I was 13 years old. I remember thinking how ooold 64 was. Other than that I really don't remember thinking too much about it. It was on the Sgt. Pepper album. Well, today I turn 64. Instead of Vera, Chuck, and Dave (the grandchildren in the song), I have 10 step-grandchildren! Anyway, I just wanted to post this. No Happy Birthday please. At my age every birthday is a Happy One.
> 
> "Yours sincerely,
> WastingAway"







Happy Birthday - Haydnguy! (I decided to completely ignore your "No Happy Birthday, please" request as I tend to completely ignore most of your posts and so why should this one be any different? - :lol:


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan

Released 1956...


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Rogerx

Get back with lyrics (The Beatles)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Jacck

Eagles - I Can't Tell You Why


----------



## Hiawatha

The Clash etc

Joe Strummer and The 101ers - Keys To Your Heart






The Clash - Charlie Don't Surf






Mick Jones and Big Audio Dynamite - Rush






Joe Strummer and the Mescaleros - Johnny Appleseed


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Hiawatha

The posts above are teaching me more about Australia. 

Tim, Tim, Tim and Timothy E Thomas:

Tim Rose - Snowed in






Tim Buckley - Sefronia






Tim Hardin - Misty Roses






Timmy Thomas - Why Can't We Live Together


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Nancy (With the Laughing Face)" Frank Sinatra


----------



## Jacck

Elton John - Funeral for a Friend/Love Lies Bleeding


----------



## Jay




----------



## Dan Ante




----------



## Hiawatha

Fleet Foxes:

Blue Ridge Mountains






White Winter Hymnal






Ragged Wood


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra - "It Was A Very Good Year"


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy

Mollie John said:


>


I don't know where you get these but their really good. Brings back the REALLY old times. The first two were a little early age-wise for me but the last one, 'Till Then' I was in the 3rd grade so I was listening to music. I definitely remember those type of tunes.


----------



## JhonyL

soolking vida loca you have to hear it i love it


----------



## Jacck

David Bowie - This Is Not America


----------



## bharbeke

Boston - Foreplay/Long Time

There's a reason this pair of songs is still getting played on classic rock radio. I did not grow up with these, but I like them. Rascal Flatts also has a great live performance of this mixed with Johnny Winters' Free Ride.


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Hiawatha

Strange Mixture I

Lee Hazlewood/Nancy Sinatra - Summer Wine






Pete Molinari - One Stolen Moment (No Golf Connection)






Eli Paperboy Reed - It's Easier






Lambchop - Up With People


----------



## Hiawatha

Strange Mixture II

Stump - Charlton Heston






Lee Fields - Moonlight Mile (Rolling Stones Cover)






Richard Hawley - Coles Corner






Prefab Sprout - The Best Jewel Thief in the World


----------



## Duncan

Hiawatha said:


> Strange Mixture II
> 
> Stump - Charlton Heston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Fields - Moonlight Mile (Rolling Stones Cover)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Hawley - Coles Corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Prefab Sprout* - The Best Jewel Thief in the World


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Hiawatha

Mollie John said:


>


And if you could choose just one.......yes, I am a Prefab Sprout fanatic/obsessive.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Eric Burdon and The Animals - When I Was Young (1967)


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## ldiat




----------



## bharbeke

Scorpions - Rock You Like a Hurricane

A classic that needs no introduction


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Angus O'Reiley O'Patrick McGinty i want a garden!!! listen to 5.45 to 10.30 = I want a garden!


----------



## JhonyL

Tutuapp 9apps Showbox


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dan Ante




----------



## Rogerx

Until You Were Gone - Aretha Franklin


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## haydnguy

I guess my step-son can sing this to me now.


----------



## Dan Ante




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Rogerx

Tony Bennett, Carrie Underwood - It Had to Be You (from Duets II: The Great Performances)


----------



## Hiawatha

Joy Division cover........

Mary Coughlan - Love Will Tear Us Apart


----------



## Hiawatha

And Joy Division's Love Will Tear Us Apart :


----------



## Hiawatha

......in which I always hear The Crystals' Then He Kissed Me:


----------



## Hiawatha

Mollie John said:


>


This one got me wondering if there was any sort of connection with the Four Seasons' 1970s hit December 1963 (Oh What a Night) and, if so, why the seven year difference. But now I have looked at Wiki, there appears to be no connection.

Quote: "According to the co-writer and longtime group member Bob Gaudio, the song lyrics were originally set in 1933 with the title "December 5th, 1933," and celebrated the repeal of Prohibition, but the lyrics were changed at the urgings of Frankie Valli and lyricist Parker to reposition the song as a nostalgic remembrance of a young man's first affair with a woman, and, more specifically, Gaudio's courtship with his wife, Judy Parker".

Well, I never knew that before!


----------



## Hiawatha

Mollie John said:


>


Very good fun!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Luchesi

Scotch Rhapsody "Do not take a bath in Jordan, Gordon" text: Edith Sitwell

Do not take a bath in Jordan Gordon, On the holy Sabbath, on the peaceful day! Said the huntsman, playing on his old bagpipe, Boring to death the pheasant and the snipe - Boring the ptarmigan and grouse for fun - Boring them worse than a nine-bore gun. Till the flaxen leaves where the prunes are ripe, Heard the tartan wind a-droning through the pipe,

And they, heard Macpherson say: "Where do the waves go; What hotels Hide their bustles and their gay ombrelles? And would there be room for me? - Would there be room, Would there be room for me?" There is a hotel at Ostend Cold as the wind, without an end, Haunted by ghostly poor relations Of Bostonian conversations (Like bagpipes rotting through the walls.) And there the pearl-ropes fall like shawls With a noise like marine waterfalls.

And "Another little drink wouldn't do us any harm" Pierces through the sabbatical calm. And that is the place for me! So do not take a bath in Jordan, Gordon, On the holy Sabbath on the peaceful day- Or you'll never go to heaven, Gordon Macpherson, And speaking purely as a private person That is the place - that is the place - that is the place for me!

Old Sir Faulk Old Sir Faulk, Tall as a stork, Before the honeyed fruits of dawn were ripe, would walk And stalk with a gun The reynard-colored sun Among the pheasant-feathered corn the unicorn has torn, forlorn the Smock-faced sheep Sit And Sleep, Periwigged as William and Mary, weep... 'Sally, Mary, Mattie, what's the matter, why cry?' The huntsman and the reynard-colored sun and I sigh 'Oh, the nursery-maid Meg With a leg like a peg Chased the feathered dreams like hens, and when they laid an egg In the sheepskin Meadows Where The serene King James would steer Horse and hounds, then he From the shade of a tree Picked it up as spoil to boil 'for nursery tea' said the mourners. In the Corn, towers strain Feathered tall as a crane, And whistling down the feathered rain, old Noah goes again-- An old dull mome With a head like a pome, Seeing the world as a bare egg Laid by the feathered air: Meg Would be three of these For the nursery teas Of Japhet, Shem and Ham; she gave it Underneath the trees, Where the boiling Water Hissed Like the goose-king's feathered daughter--kissed Pot and pan and copper kettle Put upon their proper mettle Lest the flood begin again through these!﻿


----------



## Rogerx

Gene Pitney -- Only Love Can Break a Heart


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## ldiat

Mollie John said:


>


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Rogerx

Tony Bennett, k.d. lang - Blue Velvet (from Duets II: The Great Performances)


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Tony Bennett, k.d. lang - Blue Velvet (from Duets II: The Great Performances)


have you ever watched the movie "Blue Velvet"? strange...


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> have you ever watched the movie "Blue Velvet"? strange...


I know there was a lot of controversial debate going on, can't remember ever seen it.


----------



## Rogerx

Paolo Conte - Via Con Me


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Hiawatha

Van Morrison - Haunts of Ancient Peace:


----------



## Hiawatha

Van Morrison - Coney Island:


----------



## Hiawatha

Van Morrison - Did Ye Get Healed:


----------



## Hiawatha

Van Morrison - In The Days Before Rock n Roll:


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Rogerx

El Condor Pasa - Paul Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan

*1951...*


----------



## Hiawatha

Nanci Griffith - The Wing And The Wheel:


----------



## Hiawatha

Gram Parsons - Brass Buttons:


----------



## Hiawatha

Mickey Newbury - San Francisco Mabel Joy:


----------



## Hiawatha

Loretta Lynn & Jack White - Portland, Oregon:


----------



## Luchesi

My Sweet Lord vs. He's So Fine


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Rogerx

Elvis Presley - Surrender w/lyrics


----------



## ldiat

well they did not play one 4 tops but i will


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Hiawatha

Mollie John said:


>


I regard this song as the best pop song of all time although I have a preference for the Art Garfunkel version, 1975, schmaltzy in the production though it is. In fact, I like the production on it as I feel it suits it. It is quite interesting to see the Four Tops posts which follow it because I always think of "It's All in the Game" alongside "I Only Have Eyes For You". That was similarly a hit for different artists in the 1950s and the 1970s (The Four Tops had the hit with it in the 1970s) while being written much earlier. But whereas the Harry Warren song was penned way back in 1934, "It's All in the Game" emanates from even earlier. That is, as early as 1911 with a tune written by Charles G Dawes who later became the US Vice President to President Coolidge. "Come Softly To Me" was also reintroduced in the 1970s via the New Seekers though it is often forgotten. In similar vein, ie old songs which were 1970s hits, see also Mike Berry's "The Sunshine of Your Smile", Robin Sarstedt's "My Resistance is Low" and no doubt several others.


----------



## Hiawatha

The Blue Nile - Easter Parade:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dan Ante




----------



## Rogerx

You're so Vain · Carly Simon

No Secrets

℗ 1972 Elektra/Asylum Records for the United States and WEA International for the world outside of the United States.

Engineer: Bill Schnee
Piano: Carly Simon
Drums: Jim Gordon
Guitar: Jimmy Ryan
Masterer: Joe Gastwirt
Bass Guitar: Klaus Voorman
Recorder: Mark Berry
Orchestra: Paul Buckmaster
Percussion, Producer: Richard Perry
Engineer: Robin Cable
Engineer: Robin Geoffrey Cable
Writer: Carly Simon


----------



## Luchesi

Jimmy Durante & Harry James & His Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Carpenters "This Masquerade"


----------



## Duncan

Mollie John said:


>


Literally every tune with a label as its artwork that I've posted over the past two weeks or so is no longer available as the curator of the songs on YouTube (MusicProfessor78) had his account "terminated due to multiple third-party notifications of copyright infringement" so don't waste your time clicking on any of them... and so the unofficial "Alphabetical Guide to Doo *** and Early R & B Groups" theme comes to a screeching halt to be replaced by whatever I can think of in the next fifteen minutes or so...


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Hiawatha

Oh yes. I nearly aped several radio stations here with this one on the Easter theme but didn't as it seemed a bit obvious. But now, after the holiday, I will do as the Byrds influence was undoubtable, as indeed it was on many of their era. Saw them live at Alexandra Palace - '89 I think. (One of the keys to me is that I was in 1970 as a 7 year old overly aware of music and very oddly ahead of my time but at 14 I was extremely backward socially so I did my teens properly in my mid 20s and this was a part of it. It means I have some wonderful early and late memories and I wouldn't have changed it all for the world).

The Stone Roses - I Am The Resurrection:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Rogerx

Lee Hazlewood - Nancy Sinatra, Some Velvet Morning


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan

*The Aardvarks* were an American garage rock band from Muskegon, Michigan who were active between 1964-1968. They were one of the most popular groups in the Muskegon area and recorded three singles, two of which were issued on Dave Kalmback's Fenton label based out of Sparta, Michigan. The group scored a local hit with "I'm Higher than I'm Down", which is now considered a garage rock classic, and their work as a whole is highly regarded by collectors and enthusiasts.


----------



## Rogerx

Nina Simone - I put a spell on you


----------



## Hiawatha

Arthur Lee & Love - Five String Serenade:


----------



## Hiawatha

Lloyd Cole - There For Her:


----------



## Hiawatha

Jimmy Webb - Driftwood:


----------



## Hiawatha

Travis - Driftwood:


----------



## Hiawatha

Glen Campbell - Ghost On The Canvas:


----------



## Hiawatha

Mercury Rev - The Funny Bird:


----------



## Duncan

*The Atlantics* are an Australian surf rock band founded in 1961. The band's claim to fame was as Australia's most successful of the genre. Most well known for their classic hit, "Bombora", their later recordings such as *"Come On"* are examples of 1960s garage rock.


----------



## Hiawatha

Mollie John said:


> *The Atlantics* are an Australian surf rock band founded in 1961. The band's claim to fame was as Australia's most successful of the genre. Most well known for their classic hit, "Bombora", their later recordings such as *"Come On"* are examples of 1960s garage rock.


That's very good and thank you for the likes MJ. Very kind of you. I am certainly not going to be blowing the trumpet for Julian Assange but while we are in Australia one of the oddities of the world (and life is full of them) is that he is related by his mother's marriage to one George Assang who as Vic Sabrino recorded one of the first rock n roll records down under. I only mention this because I like bizarre facts.

Vic Sabrino (George Assang) - Rock Around the Clock:


----------



## Hiawatha

And a couple of proper ones:

Eddie Cochran - Summertime Blues:


----------



## Hiawatha

Chuck Berry - Johnny B. Goode:


----------



## Duncan

*The Bad Roads* were an American garage rock band formed in Lake Charles, Louisiana in 1964. Musically influenced by the Rolling Stones, the group released two singles during their recording career, most notably the fuzz-driven proto-punk record, "Blue Girl."


----------



## Duncan

*The Bad Seeds* were an American garage rock band formed in Corpus Christi, Texas, in 1964. Musically influenced by traditional blues and the raw recordings by the Rolling Stones, the group's sound was marked by primal proto-punk instrumental arrangements and vocals. The band released three singles, mostly originals penned by guitarist Mike Taylor, that have since become classics of garage rock, and have the Bad Seeds considered forerunners in popularizing the subgenre in Texas.

*The Bad Seeds - "Zilch Part One" - *






*The Bad Seeds - "Zilch Part Two" - *






*The Bad Seeds - "All Night Long" - *


----------



## Hiawatha

Hello Friends - my health isn't great, could be better could be worse, I get tired easily.and although I am only 15 miles from Charing Cross, Central London, as the crow flies it can take two hours getting to venues. Tonight I am absolutely thrilled because I have fulfilled a lifetime's ambition of seeing Colin Blunstone live. It took a lot of effort but it was so worth it. The Borderline, just off Tottenham Court Road. The man's voice is a force of nature and we got all of the great obvious ones, more of which shortly, but the third one in was the Duncan Browne cover which I love so much. Seemed almost designed for me.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Hiawatha

Duncan Browne - The Wild Places:






ttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duncan_Browne


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

<3 Recorded after the man was diagnosed with stomach cancer <3


----------



## Hiawatha

Colin Blunstone - The Wild Places:


----------



## Duncan

*The Baskerville Hounds* are an American garage rock group from the West Park neighborhood of Cleveland, Ohio.

In October 1969 they had a single hit on the Billboard top-100: "Hold Me" which peaked at #88 and was on the charts for two weeks.


----------



## Duncan

*The Balloon Farm*, an American garage rock group from New Jersey, took its name from a New York City nightclub.

It is best known for its sole hit song, "A Question of Temperature," which made the Billboard charts in February 1968, peaking in the top 40.


----------



## Duncan

*The Banshees* were an American garage rock band formed in Chicago, Illinois, in 1966. The group is best remembered for its sole single, featuring the dissonant proto-punk anthem, "Project Blue". The song has become a classic of the musical genre of garage rock and is featured prominently on several compilation albums.


----------



## deprofundis

Mollie John said:


> *The Banshees* were an American garage rock band formed in Chicago, Illinois, in 1966. The group is best remembered for its sole single, featuring the dissonant proto-punk anthem, "Project Blue". The song has become a classic of the musical genre of garage rock and is featured prominently on several compilation albums.


Cool Mollie John, you have good eclectic taste keep posting please, and take good care.Deprofundis like lady & gentlemen of taste and distinction, you're part of them, I salute you and wish you well!


----------



## Rogerx

"Come Saturday Morning" by the Sandpipers


----------



## ldiat

the other Cleveland band


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## haydnguy

Mollie John said:


> *The Balloon Farm*, an American garage rock group from New Jersey, took its name from a New York City nightclub.
> 
> It is best known for its sole hit song, "A Question of Temperature," which made the Billboard charts in February 1968, peaking in the top 40.


Wow! What a song. Should have been higher on the charts.


----------



## haydnguy

--------delete------


----------



## haydnguy

Mollie John said:


> *The Banshees* were an American garage rock band formed in Chicago, Illinois, in 1966. The group is best remembered for its sole single, featuring the dissonant proto-punk anthem, "Project Blue". The song has become a classic of the musical genre of garage rock and is featured prominently on several compilation albums.


Another great one!


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## janxharris




----------



## Duncan

*The Bare Facts* were an American garage rock band formed in Portsmouth, Ohio, in 1966. Immensely popular in Ohio, the group earned a regional hit with their catchy blue-eyed soul-influenced tune "Georgiana", and the equally popular B-side "Bad Part of Town". The single the songs were featured on briefly entered the Billboard Hot 100.


----------



## Duncan

*The Baroques *were an American psychedelic rock band formed in Milwaukee, Wisconsin in 1966. The band reached regional success for their transition from garage rock to the psychedelic rock genre, and the controversary aroused from their single, "Mary Jane". The band released one studio album before its disbandment in 1968.


----------



## Duncan

*The Beach Nuts* (also known as *The Beech Nuts*) were an American garage rock band formed in Point Pleasant Beach, New Jersey, in 1963. Performing as a popular cover band in the region, the Beach Nuts recorded one single in 1966. Its A-side, "My Iconoclastic Life", has since become considered a classic composition among 1960s garage acts.


----------



## Duncan

*The Beau Brummels* were an American rock band formed in San Francisco in 1964.

The Beau Brummels broke into the mainstream with their debut single, "*Laugh, Laugh*", for which they would later be credited for setting one of the aesthetic foundations for the San Francisco Sound, along with other bands such as the Charlatans; the song is in the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame list of the *"500 Songs That Shaped Rock and Roll"*.

The band's popularity continued with the subsequent album, 1965's Introducing The Beau Brummels, and the Top 10 single "Just a Little".


----------



## Duncan

*The Bees* were an American garage rock and psychedelic band from Covina, California who were active in the mid-1960s, and are best known for the 1966 paranoiac anthem "Voices Green and Purple". The song has been mentioned as an innovative example of early protopunk and has become highly prized by various garage rock collectors and enthusiasts.


----------



## Duncan

*The Better Half-Dozen* was an American garage rock band formed in New Orleans, Louisiana, in 1966. The band played at local colleges, high schools and clubs in New Orleans and surrounding cities and states.

They released one 45 single with 2 originals called "I'm Gonna Leave You" and "I Could Have Loved Her", which, despite insufficient promotion, has remained a classic garage rock recording.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

janxharris said:


>


I second this one with one song a day.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Duncan

Written by Neil Young - sung by Richie Furay…






Written by Neil Young - sung by Neil Young...


----------



## Duncan

Nick Cave recorded a rendition of this song for the Neil Young tribute album, The Bridge: A Tribute To Neil Young.


----------



## Duncan

*The Stills-Young Band - "Long May You Run" - 1976*






Emmylou Harris from the 1982 album "Last Date"...


----------



## Duncan

"Like a Hurricane" is a song written by Neil Young in 1975 and first released on the album "American Stars 'n Bars" in 1977.






Roxy Music released two live versions, one on the 1983 EP The High Road and a second on Heart Still Beating.


----------



## Hiawatha

Colin Blunstone:

The Zombies - She's Not There:


----------



## Hiawatha

The Zombies - Time of the Season:


----------



## Hiawatha

Solo:

I Don't Believe In Miracles:


----------



## Hiawatha

With the Alan Parsons Project:

Old and Wise:


----------



## ldiat

this one next week may 4:-(


----------



## Duncan

*The Black Diamond*s were an Australian garage rock and band from Lithgow, New South Wales, who were active under different names from 1959 to 1971. They became one of the most popular groups in their region of South Wales and signed with Festival Records, where they recorded two singles. They have particularly become regarded for the song "I Want, Need, Love You" which appeared on the B-side of their first single. It featured a desperate vocal over a pounding rhythm section, along with Alan Oloman's fast guitar breaks, and became a regional hit. The band toured with several top name acts such as the Easybeats. In 1967, their second single became a hit in the Sydney area.


----------



## Duncan

*The Bluestars* were a garage rock band from Auckland, New Zealand, who were active during the 1960s. They became one of the most popular bands in New Zealand at the time and enjoyed a hit in the Auckland area with their first single, which appeared on Decca Records, where they were the first New Zealand rock band to be signed to the label. But, they are now best known for their subsequent release, "Social End Product", that with its line "I don't stand for the Queen", took aim at the monarchy and social oppression, anticipating certain sentiments expressed in the music of the Sex Pistols and other 1970s punk acts. Their work is now highly regarded by garage rock enthusiasts.


----------



## Duncan

*The Blues Magoos* are an American rock group from The Bronx, New York, United States. They were at the forefront of the psychedelic music trend, beginning in 1966. They are best known for the hit song "(We Ain't Got) Nothin' Yet".


----------



## Rogerx

Perhaps Love JOHN DENVER & PLACIDO DOMINGO


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## ldiat

LOL! :lol:


----------



## Duncan

*Bohemian Vendetta* was an American garage rock and psychedelic band from Long Island, New York, who were active from 1966-1968. In addition to recording two officially released singles and several previously unissued demos, they cut a self-titled album, Bohemian Vendetta, released by Mainstream Records in 1968.


----------



## Rogerx

Poco - Rose of Cimarron


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Jacck

Bob Marley - redemption song


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Duncan

*The Breakers* were an American garage rock band from Memphis, Tennessee who were active in the 1960s. They became one of the most popular bands in the Memphis area and enjoyed considerable success with their regional hit "Don't Bring Me No Flowers (I Ain't Dead Yet)". There has been a resurgence of interest in the Breakers amongst garage rock collectors and enthusiasts in recent years.


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra - Oh What A Beautiful Morning


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on May 1, 1965 - *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the UK on May 1, 1965 - *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on May 1, 1979 - *


----------



## Duncan

Special thanks - :tiphat: - to Flamme for creating the thread which allowed me to successfully audition my new thread -

The A to Z Guide to Garage Rock/ Proto-Punk...


----------



## haydnguy

Check out the early background special effects. :lol:


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on May 2, 1966 - *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the UK on May 2, 1966 - *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on May 2, 1980- *


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra - In The Wee Small Hours Of The Morning


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on May 3, 1967 - *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the UK on May 3, 1967 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on May 3, 1981- *


----------



## Rogerx

It's Always You' - Frank Sinatra


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Frank Sinatra - Oh What A Beautiful Morning


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


>


Good old days


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on May 4, 1968 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the UK on May 4, 1968 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on May 4, 1982- *


----------



## Rogerx

Hedgehoppers Anonymous - It's Good News Week (Rare Stereo Mix 1965)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

number one in OZ in 1974


----------



## Duncan

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> number one in OZ in 1974


List of Top 25 singles for 1968 in Australia -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Top_25_singles_for_1968_in_Australia


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

my favourite song from 1974


----------



## Duncan

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> my favourite song from 1974


I couldn't find Australian charts that went back further than 1988 -

https://www.ariacharts.com.au/annual-charts/2018/singles-chart

but if you were interested you might give some thought to doing something like a "Featured Australian Song of the Day" as both myself and Hiawatha (based on his comments in regards to the others that you've posted) would be interested.

My sole knowledge consists of the group that I would know as "Angel City" and you would refer to as "The Angels" and also "Mental As Anything" courtesy of the vids you've been posting which are really first-rate and the group deserved much wider acclaim as they can really play.

"In the international market, to avoid legal problems with similarly named acts, their records have been released under the names, Angel City and later The Angels from Angel City. The Angels have been cited by Guns N' Roses, and Seattle grunge bands Pearl Jam and Nirvana, as having influenced their music."


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Mollie John said:


> I couldn't find Australian charts that went back further than 1988 -
> 
> https://www.ariacharts.com.au/annual-charts/2018/singles-chart
> 
> but if you were interested you might give some thought to doing something like a "Featured Australian Song of the Day" as both myself and Hiawatha (based on his comments in regards to the others that you've posted) would be interested.
> 
> My sole knowledge consists of the group that I would know as "Angel City" and you would refer to as "The Angels" and also "Mental As Anything" courtesy of the vids you've been posting which are really first-rate and the group deserved much wider acclaim as they can really play.
> 
> "In the international market, to avoid legal problems with similarly named acts, their records have been released under the names, Angel City and later The Angels from Angel City. The Angels have been cited by Guns N' Roses, and Seattle grunge bands Pearl Jam and Nirvana, as having influenced their music."


Yeah the Angels (as called everywhere except US - where Punky Meadows (of Punkys whips fame -Zappa:lol: so thats gotta be my song of the day today) band had that name. The Angels were huge in Oz and shame they didn't get big like AC/DC - think lucky did not help the Angels in that regards and maybe they didn't have the Drive to succeed which AC/DC. They is only two type of successful Oz bands that have made it worldwide the lucky ones (Men at Work) and the hard working one AC/DC.

I saw the Angels live once at a small town country Hall doing a show between major town gigs, amazing band think they are still around but their lead singer died quite a few years ago. But next I post Mental as anythings first single (great bassline) - they should have been a hot world wide too.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

and now for the Angels - Punkys Whips


----------



## bharbeke

Mollie John said:


> *The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on May 4, 1982- *


Brad Paisley's "Old Alabama" incorporates several elements of "Mountain Music" into the song.


----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> my favourite song from 1974


well since you posted...i have to post this!!


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on May 5, 1969 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the UK on May 5, 1969 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on May 5, 1983- *


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> well since you posted...i have to post this!!


You've got great sense of humor.


----------



## Rogerx

Happy Jack by: The Who W/Lyrics


----------



## haydnguy

ldiat said:


> well since you posted...i have to post this!!


What great memories. I went to one of those showings at a movie theater where everyone in the audience gets dressed up as one of the characters. I took an umbrella. Thanks for posting.


----------



## haydnguy

This band put out a vinyl called, "Last Train to Hicksville" in 1973 (my senior year of high school). Where I heard about this band I have no idea. They have some good talent and play some interesting (to me) music.

RIP Dan Hicks.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

haydnguy said:


> What great memories. I went to one of those showings at a movie theater where everyone in the audience gets dressed up as one of the characters. I took an umbrella. Thanks for posting.


While we are at it gotta post this


----------



## haydnguy

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> While we are at it gotta post this


This was one fun movie. For those who don't know, this was a very low budget movie that was so bad that people liked it. It had a cult following for a long time.


----------



## haydnguy

Here is a video that shows Dan Hicks performing. You can see what a character he was.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Hiawatha

It's Immaterial - Driving Away From Home:


----------



## Hiawatha

The Lotus Eaters - The First Picture Of You:


----------



## Hiawatha

Martin Stephenson & The Daintees - Crocodile Cryer:


----------



## Hiawatha

Aztec Camera - We Could Send Letters:


----------



## Duncan

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


I have played this "Flash and the Pan" album at least a dozen times over the years and my personal favourite is "First and Last" even though "Hey St. Peter" was the most popular cut and was a hit song in several countries -

Link to complete album -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mdOLcnD6_qyUL-IOIw2STK_-jDWPRgdec


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Duncan

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


(Note: the comments below are in reference to Mike Rudd, Ariel, and Spectrum...)

That's such an interesting synthesis of blues and country and jazz and rock and roll all wrapped within progressive. It's difficult to believe that talent such as this while properly and deservedly acclaimed within their home countries somehow could not make that transition which leads to breaking into the UK and US markets. At the time (late '70's) there was so much dreadful rubbish being released and here you have a country's worth of talent languishing in obscurity.

I thought that I was fairly knowledgeable about music during that timespan with a really solid foundation and understanding of the various sub-genres and such but I now realize just how much I was missing. I only came across the one Angel's LP with "Am I Ever Going To See Your Face Again" - and what a classic that is, eh? And have no memory of any of these other Australian bands ever getting even a mention in any of the rock journals that I used to pour over at the time. If I had heard "Mental as Anything" or any of the others I would have purchased everything they released but that is exactly the problem - I never had the chance to hear them as no one was either writing about them or playing their music.

Each time you post one of these Australian groups I make a point of looking them up in Wiki and reading the entire article. It may just be my imagination but there seems to have been a great deal of movement within these groups and it appears as if everyone played with everyone else at some point in time. Lacking 50 years worth of Australian musical memories makes it rather difficult to keep the various back stories straight and so when I encounter names such as "Daddy Cool" or "The Dingoes" I make a point of looking them up on YouTube but it's still difficult to keep the names straight especially when each of your cities apparently had its own particular "sound", "scene", and musical identity .

What makes these groups so pleasurable to listen to is that there is enough similarity to the music that I'm actually familiar with which is oddly comforting and yet there are significant differences which makes listening to each album a thoroughly enjoyable pastime.

One last thing that I have to add is that your country's guitar players are second to none (Rick Brewster!) and that has genuinely been a revelation as I once again find it difficult to believe that level of talent went largely unnoticed elsewhere in the world literally for decades and we are so much the poorer for it.

Top 50 Australian Guitarists of All Time -

https://www.avhub.com.au/news/australian-guitar/top-50-australian-guitarists-of-all-time-415838

:tiphat: - for the effort!


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on May 6, 1970 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the UK on May 6, 1970 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on May 6, 1984 -*


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra - The Best Is Yet To Come (Original)


----------



## Flutter




----------



## Duncan

Rogerx said:


> Frank Sinatra - The Best Is Yet To Come (Original)


Previewing a new series - *"Two of a Kind"* -


----------



## Duncan

Hiawatha said:


> *Aztec Camera - We Could Send Letters*:


----------



## Duncan

*Two of a Kind - *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on May 7, 1971 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the UK on May 7, 1971 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on May 7, 1985 -*


----------



## ldiat

Mollie John said:


> *The Number One Hit Song in the USA on May 7, 1971 -*


i always called the "6 cat days" LOL


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Peter Hofmann - Yesterday


----------



## Hiawatha

ldiat said:


>


I have never ever heard that before!


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on May 8, 1972 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the UK on May 8, 1972 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on May 8, 1986 -*


----------



## haydnguy

This is not a reference recording but it does have historical significance. :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

The Doobie Brothers Listen to the Music ~With Lyrics~


----------



## haydnguy

The common theme of these two videos is "they came true". Marijuana Legalization and "Private Eyes Are Watching You" (the internet).

Steppenwolf had some really great songs.


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> The common theme of these two videos is "they came true". Marijuana Legalization and "Private Eyes Are Watching You" (the internet).
> 
> Steppenwolf had some really great songs.







50 years old, time flies when you are havening fun.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Hiawatha

Sharon Jones & The Dap-Kings - 100 Days, 100 Nights:


----------



## Hiawatha

Booker T Jones - Representing Memphis:


----------



## Hiawatha

Tedeschi Trucks Band - Midnight in Harlem:


----------



## Hiawatha

As cited in the comments at the end of the above clip:

Leon Russell - The Ballad Of Mad Dogs And Englishmen:


----------



## Hiawatha

Link Wray - Black River Swamp:


----------



## Hiawatha

Richie Havens - By The Grace Of The Sun:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Jacck

John Mayall and The Bluesbreakers- Mists Of Time - Stories


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the UK on May 9, 1973 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on May 9, 1987 -*


----------



## Duncan

*Two of a Kind - *


----------



## ldiat

haydnguy said:


>


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Duncan

Hunters & Collectors are an Australian rock music band formed in 1981. Fronted by founding mainstay, singer-songwriter and guitarist Mark Seymour, they developed a blend of pub rock and art-funk.

:tiphat: to EddieRUKiddingVarese for these wildly entertaining Australian musical journeys.


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on May 10, 1974 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the UK on May 10, 1974 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on May 10, 1988 -*


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Rogerx

Aretha Franklin / It Ain't Necessarily So.


----------



## haydnguy

*Arranged, conducted, and produced by Richard Carpenter*, 'Carpenters With The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra' is out now: https://UMe.lnk.to/CarpentersOrchestr... 'Carpenters With The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra' pairs Carpenters' original vocal and instrumental tracks with new orchestral arrangements by Richard Carpenter, conducting the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra at Abbey Road Studios


----------



## Duncan

*Two of a Kind - *


----------



## Duncan

*Two of a Kind - *


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Very nice, liked that very much. Nice harmony shifts.


----------



## Hiawatha

Joni

Little Green, 1971:


----------



## Hiawatha

For The Roses, 2002:


----------



## Hiawatha

Woodstock, 2002:


----------



## Hiawatha

Strong and Wrong, 2007:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Hard to beat Joni


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pre-Little River Band Band lol


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ooops wrong post meant this one


----------



## haydnguy

I have a question if someone could answer. I seem to remember that Rick Wakeman was with Yes. In this video it doesn't look like Wakeman on the keyboard however. This is a concert in 1971. Was this before or after Wakeman.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

haydnguy said:


> I have a question if someone could answer. I seem to remember that Rick Wakeman was with Yes. In this video it doesn't look like Wakeman on the keyboard however. This is a concert in 1971. Was this before or after Wakeman.


This is from my Favourite Yes Album "the Yes Album" lol and before Rick joined the band and their last in the 1970s to feature keyboardist Tony Kaye
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Yes_Album


----------



## haydnguy

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> This is from my Favourite Yes Album "the Yes Album" lol and before Rick joined the band and their last in the 1970s to feature keyboardist Tony Kaye
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Yes_Album


Thanks. I loved this album too. I think I had at least one other album. I also bought Wakeman's "King Arthur" CD which I liked although if you watch the videos of it on YouTube it looks very dated.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruce Springsteen - I'm On Fire


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on May 11, 1975 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the UK on May 11, 1975 -*






*Mud - "Oh Boy"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on May 11, 1989 -*


----------



## Duncan

*Two of a Kind - *


----------



## Duncan

*Radio Birdman* was one of the first Australian independent bands to carry the punk label, along with the Saints.

They were formed by Deniz Tek and Rob Younger in Sydney in 1974. The group influenced the work of many successful, mainstream bands, and are now considered instrumental in Australia's musical growth.


----------



## Duncan

*The Saints* are an Australian rock band originating in Brisbane in 1973.

Contemporaneously with American punk rock band the Ramones, the Saints were employing the fast tempos, raucous vocals and "buzz saw" guitar that characterised early punk rock. With their debut single, "(I'm) Stranded", in September 1976, they became the first "punk" band outside the US to release a record, ahead of better-known acts including the Sex Pistols and the Clash. They are one of the first and most influential groups of the genre.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Hiawatha

Mollie John said:


> *The Number One Hit Song in the USA on May 11, 1975 -*


I had never heard this even though it was clearly very big in the US.

Dawn were almost as big in the UK as in the US circa '70-'73 but had largely disappeared by '75.


----------



## Hiawatha

ldiat said:


>


A bit of a classic.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

know your product the saints


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## bharbeke

Young Love by The Judds is one of my favorites. Great pick from the past, MJ!

I'll be in a Rascal Flatts mood for the next few months until they come to Phoenix. Here's one that's been in my head this weekend:


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on May 12, 1976 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the UK on May 12, 1976 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on May 12, 1990 -*


----------



## Duncan

*Cold Chisel* are an Australian pub rock band, which formed in Adelaide in 1973.

Musicologist Ian McFarlane wrote that they became "one of Australia's best-loved groups" as well as "one of the best live bands", fusing "a combination of rockabilly, hard rock and rough-house soul'n'blues that was defiantly Australian in outlook."


----------



## Duncan

*Silverchair* were an Australian rock band, which formed in 1992 as Innocent Criminals in Merewether, Newcastle, NSW.

During their career, Silverchair won more ARIA Music Awards than any other artist in history with 21 wins from 49 nominations. The band have also received six APRA Awards with Johns winning three songwriting awards at the 2008 ceremony.

All five of their studio albums have debuted at number-one on the ARIA Albums Chart: Frogstomp (1995), Freak Show (1997), Neon Ballroom (1999), Diorama (2002) and Young Modern (2007).

Three of the group's singles have reached number-one on the related ARIA Singles Chart: "Tomorrow" (1994), "Freak" (1997) and "Straight Lines" (2007).


----------



## Duncan

Catchy tunes, eh?






Great lyric line in this second one -

_"Bye-bye love I'll catch you later
Got a lead foot down on my accelerator
And the rear view mirror torn off so I ain't ever lookin' back - and that's a fact..."_


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra & Anita Baker - "Witchcraft"


----------



## haydnguy

Mollie John said:


> Catchy tunes, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great lyric line in this second one -
> 
> _"Bye-bye love I'll catch you later
> Got a lead foot down on my accelerator
> And the rear view mirror torn off so I ain't ever lookin' back - and that's a fact..."_


Nice ones! Loved that GTO in the second one.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Hiawatha

June Tabor - Finisterre:


----------



## Hiawatha

Cyril Tawney - The Grey Funnel Line:


----------



## Hiawatha

Doves - Sea Song:


----------



## Hiawatha

Metronomy - The Look:


----------



## Hiawatha

Mahalia Jackson - His Eye Is On The Sparrow:





:


----------



## Hiawatha

Tom Waits - A Sight For Sore Eyes:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat

Mollie John said:


> *The Number One Hit Song in the USA on May 12, 1976 -*


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Heather Nova - Wicked game


----------



## ldiat




----------



## haydnguy

Delaney, Bonnie & Friends. 
Eric Clapton.
George Harrison.

Denmark, 12-12-69
Falkoner Theatre (Copenhagen)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Duncan

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>







Catchy chorus! - This is a great tune - it's one of those songs that if you didn't know that it was released in 1975 you wouldn't be able to tell if it was from the 60's, 70's, or 80's - it could have been released in any one of three different decades.


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on May 13, 1977 -*






*The Number 13 Hit Song in the USA on May 13, 1977 - **Peak Position # 13 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the UK on May 13, 1977 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on May 13, 1991 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the USA on May 13, 1977 - *

*Hotel California - The Eagles *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the UK on May 13, 1977 - *

*ABBA - "Arrival" *


----------



## Hiawatha

Doris Day - Secret Love:


----------



## Rogerx

Hiawatha said:


> Doris Day - Secret Love:


That is very nice from you, thank you.


----------



## Rogerx

The Best Is Yet To Come-Grover Washington Jr. feat. Patti LaBelle


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on May 14, 1978 -*






*The Number 14 Hit Song in the USA on May 14, 1978 - Peak Position # 14 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the UK on May 14, 1978 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on May 14, 1992 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the USA on May 14, 1978 - *









*"Saturday Night Fever" - The Bee Gees*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the UK on May 14, 1978 - *









*"Saturday Night Fever" - The Bee Gees*


----------



## Duncan




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

And the Coup De Gras


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

One for the road


----------



## Duncan

*Supergroove* is a New Zealand funk rock music group -


----------



## Duncan

*Th' Dudes* were a late 1970s / early 1980s pop/rock band from Auckland, New Zealand.


----------



## Duncan

*Elemeno P* has been referred to as New Zealand's biggest selling rock band and in 2006 won Best Group at the New Zealand Music Awards.


----------



## Duncan

*Shihad* are a rock band from New Zealand, formed in 1988.


----------



## Duncan

*The Naked and Famous* are an indie electronic band from Auckland, New Zealand, formed in 2007.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## ldiat




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy

At the 1:50 mark in this video there is a woman laughing hysterically. The is very similar to what Barbara Hannigan does in the CD "Crazy Girl Crazy". Hannigan continues this with different subtle shifts in laughter but this sounds like what Hannigan does. The composer for Hannigan's piece is Luciano Berio (1925-2003). The piece is called, "SEQUENZA III".


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on May 15, 1979 -*






*The Number 15 Hit Song in the USA on May 15, 1979 - Peak Position # 3 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the UK on May 15, 1979 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on May 15, 1993 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the USA on May 15, 1979 - *









*The Doobie Brothers - "Minute By Minute" *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the UK on May 15, 1979 -*


----------



## Duncan

*Two of a Kind - *






*"Fascinating Rhythm" inspired the riff to the 1974 Deep Purple song "Burn".*


----------



## Dan Ante




----------



## Hiawatha

Rogerx said:


> That is very nice from you, thank you.


You are welcome.

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/13/obituaries/doris-day-death.html


----------



## Hiawatha

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> And the Coup De Gras


The memories.


----------



## Hiawatha

Mollie John said:


> *Two of a Kind - *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Fascinating Rhythm" inspired the riff to the 1974 Deep Purple song "Burn".*


Interesting fact.

I had no idea.


----------



## Hiawatha

ldiat said:


>


I decided to Google this out of curiosity and I am glad I did. Very mixed heritage - Alaska, California, Mexico, England. One of John Lennon's favourite singers. A reference in a Led Zep song etc. Quite a CV!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosie_and_the_Originals


----------



## Hiawatha

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Zappa was exceptionally talented.

He had almost too much talent for one individual.

This is quite well known but is always worth watching. What I find interesting about it is that it is from the era when authority - and common sense - were thought linked to older age and younger people were all supposedly rebellious. On the surface, the presenter and the audience could here have a laugh at the young eccentric guy as they see it. Here today, gone tomorrow, or so they think. In some ways, they are doing just that, not knowing that Frank would become what he became. But he is easily the equal or better, largely on account of his charm and his intelligence and the tone is quite warm on all sides. Some of that is to do with Allen who deserves credit for handling it all fairly well when another presenter in those times could have been much more condescending. There is almost a Bob Newhart vibe to my mind.

Steve Allen show, Frank Zappa Playing music on a Bicycle 1963:


----------



## Hiawatha

Mollie John said:


> *Th' Dudes* were a late 1970s / early 1980s pop/rock band from Auckland, New Zealand.


Already with these New Zealand videos, my knowledge of NZ music has expanded considerably!


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## regenmusic

Kahimi Karie A Fantastic Moment


----------



## KenOC

Who remembers "Nature's Way" by Spirit? It was 1972. The songwriter, Randy California, later drowned in Hawaii saving his son from the ocean surf.


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on May 16, 1980 -*






*The Number 16 Hit Song in the USA on May 16, 1980 - Peak Position # 8 - *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the UK on May 16, 1980 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on May 16, 1994 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the USA on May 16, 1980 - *









*Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band - "Against the Wind" *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the UK on May 16, 1980 -*









*Sky - "Sky 2" *


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Hiawatha

KenOC said:


> Who remembers "Nature's Way" by Spirit? It was 1972. The songwriter, Randy California, later drowned in Hawaii saving his son from the ocean surf.


I know the names - and the Led Zep controversy. I am a bit vague in this area. Randy California is the sort of name that I collected along the way with the likes of Dino Valenti of Quicksilver Messenger Service and Albert Hammond and Todd Rundgren. They just sound like classic historical, almost legendary, figures in music before you even get to the music itself. There are very many more of them from that era. The drowning puts me in mind of Jeff Buckley whose "Grace" is my favourite non classical CD of the 1990s. A major talent whose influences were many and varied including as he often said Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan:

Jeff Buckley - Last Goodbye:


----------



## Hiawatha

Mollie John said:


> *The Number One Hit Song in the UK on May 16, 1980 -*


Hah - I saw what you did there. 

Here's a thing. Dana managed to upset me twice before I was anywhere near my teens. On the second occasion, when I was 12, I happened to be virtually alone in a tiny village in Somerset in the South West of England when in rain I stumbled upon a television camera crew focussed on her driving a sports car through a ford. It was for her TV series of the time and had to be done time and again. When she finished she went over to kiss someone - she had about two choices : it was always going to be him or me - and it turned out to be him, a local pensioner aged about 80.

On the first occasion, I was 7 and she defeated who was then my poster girl. I'm not sure the latter ever got over it. She has been a recluse for decades because of disillusionment and stage fright. This, though, is not to say that privately she doesn't have her studio, not that a lot of people know it, and has been recording albums in the current century. Loads of us follow this stuff quite closely. Well, a few. And this is definitely my pick of the bunch of those songs. I feel that it could still become THE climate change anthem even if she is never willing to perform in public again:


----------



## Hiawatha

Mary Hopkin and Morgan Visconti - The Earth Turns:


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Duncan

Hiawatha said:


> *Hah - I saw what you did th**ere*.
> 
> Here's a thing. Dana managed to upset me twice before I was anywhere near my teens. On the second occasion, when I was 12, I happened to be virtually alone in a tiny village in Somerset in the South West of England when in rain I stumbled upon a television camera crew focussed on her driving a sports car through a ford. It was for her TV series of the time and had to be done time and again. When she finished she went over to kiss someone - she had about two choices : it was always going to be him or me - and it turned out to be him, a local pensioner aged about 80.
> 
> On the first occasion, I was 7 and she defeated who was then my poster girl. I'm not sure the latter ever got over it. She has been a recluse for decades because of disillusionment and stage fright. This, though, is not to say that privately she doesn't have her studio, not that a lot of people know it, and has been recording albums in the current century. Loads of us follow this stuff quite closely. Well, a few. And this is definitely my pick of the bunch of those songs. I feel that it could still become THE climate change anthem even if she is never willing to perform in public again:


 - "What's Another Year" by Johnny Logan was the number one hit in the UK on May 16, 1980 - I checked and re-checked using two different sources and so I'm a bit puzzled by the contents of your post - they appear to have a significance that escapes me as I can't quite comprehend the content and thus context of your statements as I was merely highlighting an historical fact in regards to the sales results of a charting index for a particular tune.

Clue me in, eh?


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on May 17, 1981 -*






*The Number 17 Hit Song in the USA on May 17, 1981 - Peak Position # 18 - *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the UK on May 17, 1981 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on May 17, 1995 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the USA on May 17, 1981 - *









*REO Speedwagon - "High Infidelity" *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the UK on May 17, 1981 -*

View attachment 118454


*Stars on 45*


----------



## Duncan

*Two of a Kind - *


----------



## Jacck

Jim Croce - Time in a bottle - 1973


----------



## Hiawatha

Mollie John said:


> - "What's Another Year" by Johnny Logan was the number one hit in the UK on May 16, 1980 - I checked and re-checked using two different sources and so I'm a bit puzzled by the contents of your post - they appear to have a significance that escapes me as I can't quite comprehend the content and thus context of your statements as I was merely highlighting an historical fact in regards to the sales results of a charting index for a particular tune.
> 
> Clue me in, eh?


The song was the first of two from Johnny Logan to win for Ireland at the Eurovision Song Contest in the 1980s. We had been discussing the ESC and whether its songs could be included on the World Music thread. I thought that you had decided knowingly - and amusingly - to post another but on this thread instead. On winning, Logan did indeed release it as a record and it went to No 1 in the UK singles chart.

Ten years earlier, Dana won for Ireland at the ESC. It was actually Ireland's first win there. Mary Hopkin represented the UK at that 1970 event and sadly from my point of view at the time only came second.

Does this help?

The Hopkin song "The Earth Turns" is quite interesting to me beyond its obvious modest strengths and remarkable origins in the 2000s, given her many years away, for being co-credited to Morgan Visconti who actually is the son of the highly successful record producer Tony Visconti. But that is another point.


----------



## Hiawatha

Four from the 1970s:

Gil Scott-Heron - Pieces of a Man:


----------



## Hiawatha

Randy Newman - Dayton, Ohio 1903:


----------



## Hiawatha

Neil Young - A Man Needs A Maid:


----------



## Hiawatha

Lesley Duncan - Love Song:


----------



## Hiawatha

Four from the 2000s/2010s

Meg Baird - Counterfeiters:






(*Nice* - but uncannily similar to the Lesley Duncan track)


----------



## Hiawatha

Ariel Pink's Haunted Graffiti - Round and Round:






(A totally extraordinary video - the song from a controversial artist takes it time to deliver a chorus but when it finally does it is one of the best in popular music from the last 20 years : well worth the wait)


----------



## Hiawatha

Horsebeach - Beauty & Sadness:






(Not well known - clearly influenced by 80s Manchester bands like New Order and the Smiths)


----------



## Hiawatha

The Clear - America:






(Not sure if I have posted this "unknown" before - in a past era it would have been *huge*)


----------



## KenOC

From back in the '80s, Peter Gabriel, Sledgehammer. One of the most bizarre (and amazing) videos ever created.


----------



## Dan Ante




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on May 18, 1982 -*






*The Number 18 Hit Song in the USA on May 18, 1982 - Peak Position # 18 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the UK on May 18, 1982 -*






Another Eurovision Winner who went on to top the UK Charts!


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on May 18, 1996 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the USA on May 18, 1982 - *









*Asia - "Asia" *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the UK on May 18, 1982 -*









*Madness - "Complete Madness"*


----------



## Duncan

*Two by One - *


----------



## Jacck

The Shadows ~ Apache


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Hiawatha

Grandaddy - Nature Anthem:


----------



## Hiawatha

The Flaming Lips - Race For The Prize:


----------



## Hiawatha

The Rumble Strips - Motorcycle:


----------



## Hiawatha

Mystery Jets - You Can't Fool Me Dennis:


----------



## Hiawatha

Josh Rouse - Winter in the Hamptons:


----------



## Hiawatha

Father John Misty - Pure Comedy:


----------



## Rogerx

The Seekers The Carnival Is Over (1967 In Colour Stereo)


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on May 19, 1983 -*






*The Number 19 Hit Song in the USA on May 19, 1983 - Peak Position # 19 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the UK on May 19, 1983 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on May 19, 1997 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One R & B Hit Song in the USA on May 19, 1983 - *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the USA on May 19, 1983 - *









*Michael Jackson - "Thriller" *






*"The Girl Is Mine" - featuring Paul McCartney*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the UK on May 19, 1983 -*









*Spandau Ballet - "True" *


----------



## Hiawatha

The Four Freshmen - Poinciana:


----------



## Hiawatha

Manhattan Transfer - Poinciana:


----------



## Hiawatha

Bobby Hebb - Sunny:


----------



## Hiawatha

Georgie Fame - Sunny:


----------



## Hiawatha

Tommy Edwards - It's All in the Game:


----------



## Hiawatha

The Four Tops - It's All In The Game:


----------



## Hiawatha

Patti Page - Old Cape Cod:


----------



## Hiawatha

Groove Armada - At the River:

(Credit - Old Cape Cod)


----------



## Rogerx

Carpenters - Rainy Days And Mondays


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on May 20, 1984 -*






*The Number 20 Hit Song in the USA on May 20, 1984 - Peak Position # 13 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the UK on May 20, 1984 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on May 20, 1998 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One R & B Hit Song in the USA on May 20, 1984 - *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the USA on May 20, 1984 - *









*Footloose: Original Soundtrack of the Paramount Motion Picture*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the UK on May 20, 1984 -*









*Bob Marley - "Legend: The Best of Bob Marley and the Wailers"*


----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Why don't they use thin mics anymore?


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Hiawatha

ldiat said:


>


Interesting - and from my point of view it is from a wonderful music era.

The beginning of it sounds like it is going to be from "What's Going On" which was just a year earlier!


----------



## Hiawatha

The 1980s were a difficult era for soul music. Arguably its heights had been reached in the previous two decades. Later, it would largely have been replaced by rap and dance, other than in occasional attempts at revival on impressive fringes. As with mainstream rock, some would say that 1980s music production was a blight. I understand what they mean but I have never bought into it fully. That production helped to make the records of the 1980s as immediately distinctive as those in the 1950s, 1960s and 1970s.

It was also one of my own eras - I was 17 at the start of the 1980s and 27 when they ended - so there are a lot of memories associated with being young. The one thing I could never accept was the over-dramatic melisma vocal style of Whitney Houston and similar singers. In many ways, that sadly set the pattern for much of what is made now. But there were some very strong records and I like many of them.

Isley Jasper Isley - Caravan Of Love:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caravan_of_Love


----------



## Hiawatha

A surprising one for the clubbers - a gospel group in the mainstream:

The Winans - Let My People Go:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Winans


----------



## Hiawatha

Anglo-Italian production, always sounds fresh, always sounds like it was slightly ahead of its time:

Amii Stewart - Friends:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friends_(Amii_Stewart_song)


----------



## Hiawatha

Just fun on one level - it smells of summer - but classic Jam and Lewis writing/production on another:

SOS Band - The Finest:






(an oddly rock style album cover!)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jimmy_Jam_and_Terry_Lewis


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Hiawatha

ldiat said:


>


Yes - that's what I meant.


----------



## Rogerx

Jonny Mathis - Love is a Many Splendored Thing (Year 1966)


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on May 21, 1985 -*






*The Number 21 Hit Song in the USA on May 21, 1985 - Peak Position # 21 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the UK on May 21, 1985 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on May 21, 1999 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One R & B Hit Song in the USA on May 21, 1985 - *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the USA on May 21, 1985 - *









*Phil Collins - "No Jacket Required" *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the UK on May 21, 1985 -*









*Various Artists - "The Hits Album - Hits 2"*


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan

*Catchy tune, eh?*

Kate McGarrigle and Anna McGarrigle were a duo of *Canadian* singer-songwriters from *Quebec*, who performed until Kate McGarrigle's death on January 18, 2010.






The second video is a cover version of the tune above with a much more pronounced reggae one drop rhythm (the backbeat is characterized by the dominant snare drum stroke (usually a click produced by cross-sticking) and bass drum both sounding on the third beat of every four, while beat one is left empty. Thus, the expected hit on beat one is "dropped," creating the one-drop effect. Dropping out the bass on the "one" of the measure further accentuates the downbeat of the drums creating the rhythm).

And so you have a reggae one drop rhythm groove propelling a *French-Canadian* tune sung by two *Swedish* sisters in an attempt to sing with a game yet rather odd _*accent québécois*_ and yet is so insanely catchy that I wish you the very best of luck in attempting to get it out of your head once you listen to it...


----------



## Hiawatha

*Bruce:*

Growin' Up, 1973:


----------



## Hiawatha

Rosalita, 1973:


----------



## Hiawatha

Walk Like A Man, 1987:


----------



## Hiawatha

Nothing Man, 2002:


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra - I Get A Kick Out Of You


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on May 22, 1986 -*






*The Number 22 Hit Song in the USA on May 22, 1986 - Peak Position # 22 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the UK on May 22, 1986 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One R & B Hit Song in the USA on May 22, 1986 - *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on May 22, 2000 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the USA on May 22, 1986 - *









*Whitney Houston - "Whitney Houston" *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the UK on May 22, 1986 -*









*Bryan Ferry and Roxy Music - "Street Life: 20 Great Hits"*


----------



## Hiawatha

1970s:

Manfred Mann's Earth Band - Blinded By The Light:


----------



## Hiawatha

10cc - I'm Mandy Fly Me:


----------



## Hiawatha

Joan Armatrading - Love And Affection:


----------



## Hiawatha

Thin LIzzy - The Boys Are Back In Town:


----------



## Hiawatha

Brian Protheroe - Pinball:


----------



## Hiawatha

Clifford T. Ward - Gaye:


----------



## Hiawatha

John Miles - Music:


----------



## Hiawatha

Argent - God Gave Rock And Roll To You:


----------



## Rogerx

Fool On The Hill - Sarah Vaughan


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on May 23, 1987 -*






*The Number 23 Hit Song in the USA on May 23, 1987 - Peak Position # 23 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the UK on May 23, 1987 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One R & B Hit Song in the USA on May 23, 1987 - *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on May 23, 2001 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the USA on May 23, 1987 - *









*U2 - "The Joshua Tree"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the UK on May 23, 1987 -*









*Swing Out Sister - "It's Better To Travel"*


----------



## Rogerx

The Netherlands - LIVE - Duncan Laurence - Arcade - Grand Final - Eurovision 2019
7.512.272 watched


----------



## Hiawatha

Lil' Nathan & The Zydeco Big Timers - Where the Pretty Women At featuring Lil' Nate

(2016 - in my humble opinion, this and some others of theirs should be re-released : it's an impressive modernising of an old form and I do feel they could take this "nu soul" zydeco into the pop mainstream)


----------



## Hiawatha

Here's another - I'm even prepared to tolerate autotune for this as it is fresh and it works:

Lil' Nathan & The Zydeco Big Timers - I Don't Wanna Argue ft. Lil' Nate:


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on May 24, 1988 -*






*The Number 24 Hit Song in the USA on May 24, 1988 - Peak Position # 24 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the UK on May 24, 1988-*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One R & B Hit Song in the USA on May 24, 1988 - *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on May 24, 2002 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the USA on May 24, 1988 - *









*George Michael - "Faith" *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the UK on May 24, 1988 -*









*Prince - "Lovesexy" *


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## haydnguy

Marvin Gaye was such a talent. RIP.


----------



## haydnguy

Queen - Radio Ga Ga (Official video)


----------



## Hiawatha

John Martyn - May You Never:


----------



## Hiawatha

The O'Jays - Back Stabbers:


----------



## Hiawatha

Andy Williams - Make Each Day:


----------



## Hiawatha

Andrew Gold - Thank You For Being A Friend:


----------



## Hiawatha

Starsailor - Good Souls:


----------



## Hiawatha

Nathan Lay - I Vow to Thee My Country:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on May 25, 1989 -*






*The Number 25 Hit Song in the USA on May 25 1989 - Peak Position # 1 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the UK on May 25, 1989-*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One R & B Hit Song in the USA on May 25, 1989 - *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on May 25, 2003 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the USA on May 25, 1989 - *









*Madonna - "Like A Virgin"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the UK on May 25, 1989 - *









*Jason Donovan - "Ten Good Reasons" *


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Hiawatha

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Big Star - fabulous at their best (as here) in my humble opinion - and a nice link too with the Box Tops!


----------



## Hiawatha

Wales

Gorky's Zygotic Mynci - Diamond Dew:


----------



## Hiawatha

(Aimee) Duffy - Hedfan Angel:


----------



## Hiawatha

Manic Street Preachers - Motorcycle Emptiness:


----------



## Hiawatha

Shirley Bassey (with Tom Baxter) - Almost There:


----------



## Hiawatha

Man - Bananas:


----------



## Hiawatha

Super Furry Animals - Golden Retriever:


----------



## Hiawatha

Budgie - Breadfan:


----------



## Hiawatha

Stereophonics - A Thousand Trees:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Here We Go Again by Ray Charles ft. Norah Jones


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Hiawatha

haydnguy said:


>


Very good this and from the classic era of the soft rock singer songwriter which too many folk easily dismiss! Many thanks for bringing it and its message to our attention. (I know of Fogelberg as he did from memory chart briefly in the UK but not very much of his music so the song was probably new to me.)


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on May 26, 1990 -*






*The Number 26 Hit Song in the USA on May 26 1990 - Peak Position # 26 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the UK on May 26, 1990-*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One R & B Hit Song in the USA on May 26, 1990 - *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on May 26, 2004 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the USA on May 26, 1990 -*









*Sinéad O'Connor - "I Do Not Want What I Haven't Got"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the UK on May 26, 1990 - *









*Richard and Karen Carpenter - "Only Yesterday: Greatest Hits" *


----------



## haydnguy

We've had a lot of rain here recently. The river that runs past our town is supposed to crest at 45ft. this coming Friday. In the meantime it's HOT outside and I'm ready for SUMMER!!!


----------



## Luchesi

Hiawatha said:


> Very good this and from the classic era of the soft rock singer songwriter which too many folk easily dismiss! Many thanks for bringing it and its message to our attention. (I know of Fogelberg as he did from memory chart briefly in the UK but not very much of his music so the song was probably new to me.)


Yes, a rancher neighbor of mine who raises horses told me that this song of his has a hypnotic effect on her. By which I think she means that she really really likes it. (grin)


----------



## Luchesi

a singer who admires Celine Dion


----------



## Rogerx

The Hollies "I'm Alive"


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on May 27, 1991 -*






*The Number 27 Hit Song in the USA on May 27, 1991 - Peak Position # 11 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the UK on May 27, 1991-*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One R & B Hit Song in the USA on May 27, 1991 - *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on May 27, 2005 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the USA on May 27, 1991 -*









*Michael Bolton - "Time, Love & Tenderness" *


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

One more time for the world


----------



## haydnguy

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> One more time for the world


I thought we weren't supposed to trust people over 30. :lol:


----------



## haydnguy

It's SUMMERTIME!! Time for the lake and the beach!!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Hiawatha

Luchesi said:


> Yes, a rancher neighbor of mine who raises horses told me that this song of his has a hypnotic effect on her. By which I think she means that she really really likes it. (grin)


Yes - I like this very much.

Thank you.


----------



## Hiawatha

Harry Chapin - W.O.L.D:


----------



## Hiawatha

Dean Friedman - Lydia:


----------



## Hiawatha

Rupert Holmes - Our National Pastime:


----------



## Hiawatha

James Iha - Be Here Now:


----------



## Hiawatha

Badly Drawn Boy - Nothing's Gonna Change Your Mind:


----------



## haydnguy

Luchesi said:


> Yes, a rancher neighbor of mine who raises horses told me that this song of his has a hypnotic effect on her. By which I think she means that she really really likes it. (grin)


A wonderful song.


----------



## Hiawatha

Ben Taylor - I Will:


----------



## Hiawatha

Ryan Adams - Wild Flowers:


----------



## Hiawatha

Rufus Wainwright - Grey Gardens:


----------



## Hiawatha

Justin Townes Earle - Christchurch Woman:


----------



## Hiawatha

Ben Christophers - Before The Winter Parade:


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Shocking Blue - Venus (Video)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on May 28, 1992 -*






*The Number 28 Hit Song in the USA on May 28, 1992 - Peak Position # 14 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the UK on May 28, 1992-*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One R & B Hit Song in the USA on May 28, 1992 - *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on May 28, 2006 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the USA on May 28, 1992 -*









*Kriss Kross - "Totally Krossed Out" *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the UK on May 28, 1992 - *









*Iron Maiden - "Fear of the Dark" *


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Luchesi

ldiat said:


>


Excellent performance!!

While in a songwriting class I was assigned this song to try to explain from music theory why its combination of pop music devices is so effective.

from wiki;
Mary Ellis (1750-1828)[5] was a spinster in New Brunswick, New Jersey.[6] According to oral tradition, she was seduced by a sea captain who vowed to return to marry her. He never returned and she would come to the spot where her grave now stands, each day, to look for his ship in the Raritan River in New Brunswick.[2]

Her story has been suggested[3] as the inspiration for the 1972 pop song "Brandy (You're a Fine Girl)". The lyrics tell of Brandy, a barmaid in a port town. She wins the admiration of many of the sailors, but cannot return their feelings - the love of her life was unwilling to abandon his true love, the sea.[3]

However Elliot Lurie, lead guitarist for Looking Glass and writer/singer of the song, said in an interview that the lyrics were loosely based on a girl he knew in real life named "Randye" but he changed the name to "Brandy" to remove the ambiguity of the gender. While the stories may be similar, the song has nothing to do with Mary Ellis. "No, that's an incredible coincidence," he said. "I write fiction."

added - I say "performance", because here's the live track. Such talent!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

You Talk Too Much by Joe Jones 1960


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on May 29, 1993 -*






*The Number 29 Hit Song in the USA on May 29, 1993 - Peak Position # 29 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the UK on May 29, 1993-*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One R & B Hit Song in the USA on May 29, 1993 - *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on May 29, 2007 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the USA on May 29 1993 -*









*Soundtrack to the "The Bodyguard" *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the UK on May 29, 1993 - *









*Janet Jackson - "Janet"* *
*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Hiawatha

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Wow - very interesting historically.


----------



## Hiawatha

Daevid Allen & The Magick Brothers - Why Do We Treat Ourselves Like We Do? :


----------



## Hiawatha

Magma - Otis:


----------



## Hiawatha

Yoko Ono Ft The Flaming Lips - Cambridge 1969/2007:


----------



## Hiawatha

Holly Golightly & Dan Melchior - Why Don't You Love Me:


----------



## Hiawatha

Jens Lekman - Tram #7 to Heaven:


----------



## Hiawatha

Mull Historical Society - Asylum:


----------



## millionrainbows

As profound as Mozart...


----------



## Rogerx

Guy Mitchell - Heartache by the Numbers


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on May 30, 1994 -*






*The Number 30 Hit Song in the USA on May 30, 1994 - Peak Position # 30 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the UK on May 30, 1994-*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One R & B Hit Song in the USA on May 30, 1994 - *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on May 30, 2008-*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the USA on May 30 1994 -*









*Tim McGraw - "Not A Moment Too Soon"[/I]*_





_


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the UK on May 30, 1994 - *

View attachment 119269


*Erasure - "I Say I Say I Say"*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Greenfield & Cook - Only Lies


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on May 31, 1995 -*






*The Number 31 Hit Song in the USA on May 31, 1995 - Peak Position # 31 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the UK on May 31, 1995-*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One R & B Hit Song in the USA on May 31, 1995 - *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on May 31, 2009-*






*Special Bonus Track being presented under the auspices of

the "Catchy Tune, eh?" clause - 
*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the USA on May 31 1995 -*

View attachment 119340


*Hootie and the Blowfish - "Cracked Rear View"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Album in the UK on May 31, 1995 - *

View attachment 119341


*Paul Weller - "Stanley Road" *


----------



## bharbeke

He's coming to my city! Brad Paisley's "Alcohol" is a modern country classic.


----------



## Hiawatha

Rogerx said:


> Greenfield & Cook - Only Lies


I'd never heard of them.

Wiki says "the Dutch Simon and Garfunkel"!


----------



## Hiawatha

UK - Very Late 1970s - Very Early 1980s

New Musik - Luxury:


----------



## Hiawatha

Teardrop Explodes - Treason:


----------



## Hiawatha

The Undertones - Wednesday Week:


----------



## Hiawatha

Secret Affair - My World:


----------



## Hiawatha

Dexys Midnight Runners - Geno:


----------



## Hiawatha

The Vapors - Turning Japanese:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## haydnguy

SUMMER!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> SUMMER!!


Summer started today, long evenings etc, etc.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on June 1, 1961 -*






*The Number Two Hit Song in the USA on June 1, 1961 - *






*The Number Three Hit Song in the USA on June 1, 1961 - *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the UK on June 1, 1961 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on June 1, 1981 - *


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day - June 1, 2019*






"Get a Job" is a song by the Silhouettes released in November 1957. It reached the number one spot on the Billboard pop and R&B singles charts in February 1958.


----------



## ldiat

Mollie John said:


> *Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day - June 1, 2019*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Get a Job" is a song by the Silhouettes released in November 1957. It reached the number one spot on the Billboard pop and R&B singles charts in February 1958.


we had the 45 rpm in our house. my sister bought it. i think it had 3 songs per side.


----------



## Hiawatha

Icehouse - Hey Little Girl:


----------



## Hiawatha

The Go-Betweens - Cattle and Cane:


----------



## Hiawatha

Midnight Oil - The Dead Heart:


----------



## Hiawatha

Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds - Lime Tree Arbour:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra: Love and Marriage


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on June 2, 1962 -*






*The Number Two Hit Song in the USA on June 2, 1962 - *






*The Number Three Hit Song in the USA on June 2, 1962 - *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the UK on June 2, 1962 -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on June 2, 1982 - *


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day - June 2, 2019*


----------



## Duncan

"BOGO" Sale - Buy One - Get One Free -


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich - Okay!


----------



## haydnguy

SUMMER!!!


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Luchesi

The song at the ending of the Northern Exposure tv series;


----------



## Duncan

Special thanks to Flamme for once again allowing me the use of his thread to audition my new thread -

The Ultimate Jukebox - A Celebration of the 45 rpm Single...

My posts were continually derailing the original intent of the thread which was to post a song of significance rather than just blasting them out one after another and for that I do genuinely apologize but I am grateful for the opportunity to try different ideas out here and shall continue to do so.

Best wishes -

MJ


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Hiawatha

Michael Marra - All Will Be Well:






https://projects.handsupfortrad.scot/hall-of-fame/michael-marra-1952-2012/


----------



## Hiawatha

Michael Marra - Hamish the Goalie:






https://www.footballandmusic.co.uk/hamish/

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...keeper-ballad-song-dundee-united-raith-rovers


----------



## Hiawatha

Leo Sayer - Hamish the Goailie:


----------



## Hiawatha

The Hazey Janes featuring the son and daughter of Michael Marra -

If Ever There Was Gladness:


----------



## haydnguy

SUMMER!!


----------



## Rogerx

Herb Alpert - Tijuana Taxi
Goes with summer haydnguy .


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> Herb Alpert - Tijuana Taxi
> Goes with summer haydnguy .


I'm ashamed to say I remember it very well.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

haydnguy said:


> I'm ashamed to say I remember it very well.


The cream or the Girl


----------



## Jacck

AC DC Highway to hell


----------



## haydnguy

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> The cream or the Girl


 A little of both.


----------



## Rogerx

Slade - The Bangin' Man


----------



## haydnguy

SUMMER!!


----------



## Larkenfield

Love her soulful gritty voice:






Yeah.


----------



## Hiawatha

North West of England - Very Late 1980s - Early/Mid 1990s

Shack - Neighbours:


----------



## Hiawatha

The Charlatans - Then:


----------



## Hiawatha

The Mock Turtles - Can You Dig It?:


----------



## Hiawatha

The Farm - Don't Let Me Down:


----------



## Hiawatha

The La's - Timeless Melody:


----------



## Hiawatha

Inspiral Carpets - Move:


----------



## Rogerx

Gloria Gaynor - How High The Moon


----------



## Rogerx

Wouldn't It Be Nice (Remastered) · The Beach Boys


----------



## DeepR




----------



## Hiawatha

DeepR said:


>


That reminds me very much of Laurent Voulzy.


----------



## Hiawatha

Laurent Voulzy - Paradoxal Systeme:


----------



## Hiawatha

Farewell Dr John.

Dr. John - Gris-Gris Gumbo Ya Ya:






https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-48551452


----------



## Rogerx

Linda Ronstadt - That'll Be The Day


----------



## haydnguy

SUMMER!!

1962


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah (Official Video)


----------



## haydnguy

If I wasn't 64 I think I might be doing this right about now. At least temporarily. (Leaving the U.S.A.)


----------



## haydnguy

SUMMER!!!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Bee Gees - New York Mining Disaster 1941


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> Bee Gees - New York Mining Disaster 1941


That's a very early Bee Gees I don't remember that one. I remember back to junior high school. ~1967-1969.


----------



## haydnguy

SUMMER!!!!


----------



## haydnguy

This one gets kinda tense towards the end.

1969


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

and you thought the last was early bee gees


----------



## ldiat

aahh this one again


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

I'll never fall in love again - Dionne Warwick


----------



## haydnguy

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> and you thought the last was early bee gees


I think that was before I was born!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## haydnguy

SUMMER!!!!


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Sloe

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Speaking of ABBA here is a fun song by Benny Andersson and Björn Ulveus the men in ABBA "Lovely sixties" from 1969 with a nostalgia for the sixties even if it is from the sixties:

The original version sung by Britta Borg:






A version sung by Agneta Fältskog the blond girl in ABBA with English subtitles:


----------



## Luchesi




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This one has popped up in my head some times today.


----------



## Rogerx

Angel Of The Morning" - Merrilee Rush and The Turnabouts


----------



## bharbeke

Bon Jovi - Bed of Roses

The original video is probably better, but I like to hear alternate takes from time to time.


----------



## haydnguy

SUMMER!!!!


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This one today


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Searchers - Sweets For My Sweet


----------



## haydnguy

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> This one today


Wow! I hadn't thought about that song in years. I must have played it a thousand times while cruisin' in my car!


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> The Searchers - Sweets For My Sweet


My wife and I are real corny. I call her Sweety. I can't wait to play this one for her. We'll both get a side-splitting laugh.


----------



## haydnguy

SUMMER!!!


----------



## bharbeke

Patty Loveless - She Drew a Broken Heart

I love her music and voice.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Hiawatha

Willard Grant Conspiracy - Lady of the Snowline:


----------



## Hiawatha

Nick Drake - Time Has Told Me:


----------



## Hiawatha

James Taylor - Fire and Rain:


----------



## Hiawatha

Alison Krauss & Union Station - Paper Airplane:


----------



## Hiawatha

Karine Polwart - King of Birds:


----------



## Hiawatha

Crystal Gayle - Going Down Slow:


----------



## Rogerx

Spooky & Sue - You talk too much (1975)


----------



## haydnguy

SUMMER!!!






I went to see these guys for a concert and they didn't show up! Supposedly they put on a great show but had a reputation for not showing up. I think Sly had a drug or alcohol problem.


----------



## haydnguy

Emmylou Harris


----------



## janxharris




----------



## bharbeke

Josh Turner - Way Down South


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey Eddie! Song of the day can only be one! One song a day keeps the one away.


----------



## ldiat

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Hey Eddie! Song of the day can only be one! One song a day keeps the one away.


----------



## Rogerx

Abba - Knowing Me, Knowing You


----------



## Hiawatha

Dry Dock County - Fish Bite Better in the Summertime:


----------



## Hiawatha

The Orange Bicycle - Last Cloud Home:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orange_Bicycle


----------



## Hiawatha

Charlie Megira - Tomorrow's Gone:


----------



## Hiawatha

Richard Twice - If I Knew You Were the One:






https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/25/opinion/richard-twice-music.html


----------



## Hiawatha

Philamore Lincoln - The North Wind Blew South:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philip_Kinorra


----------



## Hiawatha

Bop and 291 Out - Slot Machine:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

The Merrymen - Big bamboo


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Where's the vodka for the oysters???!!!


----------



## Hiawatha

Big Dee Irwin and Little Eva - Swinging On A Star:


----------



## Hiawatha

The Gothic Archies - We Are the Gothic Archies:


----------



## Hiawatha

Ivor Cutler - Beautiful Cosmos:


----------



## Hiawatha

The B-52's - Roam:


----------



## Hiawatha

Clara Rockmore - The Swan:


----------



## Hiawatha

Fun Lovin Criminals - Loco:


----------



## haydnguy

SUMMER!!!!!


----------



## haydnguy

Sly & The Family Stone - Thank You (Falettinme Be Mice Elf Agin)


----------



## Rogerx

Monday, Monday · The Mamas & The Papas


----------



## Jacck

N'to - Trauma (Worakls Remix)


----------



## Rogerx

Lou Reed - Walk on the Wild Side (Official Audio)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After lots of jazz guitar, I suddenly remembered I love this guy! Odd Nordstoga singing in Norwegian about a grandfather.


----------



## bharbeke

Joe Diffie - Honky Tonk Attitude

Related: a tribute to Joe Diffie from Jason Aldean called "1994":


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy

SUMMER!!!

(A rewind for lying on the beach!) :cheers:


----------



## Rogerx

Robin Sarstedt - My Resistance Is Low


----------



## bharbeke

Keith Urban - Long Hot Summer

This is a great video for the start of summer.


----------



## Rogerx

Things - Dean Martin & Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Rogerx

Dean Martin & Caterina Valente - One Note Samba


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Dean Martin & Caterina Valente - One Note Samba


and do you know where Dino was born and grew up? i lived there for several years. Steubenville. Ohio a town on the Ohio river


----------



## bharbeke

Celine Dion - Because You Loved Me

An all-time pop classic for your Friday


----------



## Rogerx

Stevie Wonder Superstition


----------



## haydnguy

Jacck said:


> N'to - Trauma (Worakls Remix)


I don't know how old that is but I wish I had it in high school/college. TOTALLY awesome.


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> Lou Reed - Walk on the Wild Side (Official Audio)


Classic rock song. I have to tell you a funny story. I was on another classical forum (not GMG) and someone from Brazil mentioned Britney Spears (before she had her health problems) and I said, "You know about Britney Spears?" He said, "Sure why wouldn't I?" I said, "well since I didn't know about Brazilian pop stars that you wouldn't know about ours."

It still kind of make me upset that the U.S. has that kind of influence.


----------



## haydnguy

Here is a lighter song. I think I posted an inappropriate song a couple of days ago and was deleted. That's cool. It should have been.


----------



## Hiawatha

The Teskey Brothers - Pain and Misery:


----------



## Hiawatha

Jennifer Lara - I Am In Love:


----------



## Hiawatha

Todd Terje - Delorean Dynamite:

Now Theme to "Maradona : The Movie":


----------



## Hiawatha

The Pilgrim Travelers - Jesus Gonna Hit Like An Atom Bomb:


----------



## Hiawatha

Balduin - Bohemian Garden:


----------



## Hiawatha

UFO - Lonely Heart:


----------



## Hiawatha

Jackie Leven - I Say A Little Prayer:


----------



## Hiawatha

JJ72 - Oxygen:


----------



## Rogerx

The Moody Blues- Question


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I love this! Just found out this is also called "The Breeze and I" and Wes Montgomery played a very different version.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Luchesi

haydnguy said:


> Here is a lighter song. I think I posted an inappropriate song a couple of days ago and was deleted. That's cool. It should have been.


an inappropriate song?


----------



## Rogerx

Cat Stevens - Morning Has Broken


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Mike Oldfield ft. Maggie Reilly - Moonlight Shadow (Official Video)


----------



## haydnguy

Luchesi said:


> an inappropriate song?


No, I had posted an inappropriate song so I replaced that one with this one.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## ldiat

why i like this tune... i have no idea. i just do!


----------



## Rogerx

Lovin' Spoonful - Daydream


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


hello EddieR is there a place in Australia in a city called "Town Hall, Main Hall"?? thanks


----------



## Rogerx

Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - Almost Cut My Hair


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - Almost Cut My Hair


well i had to cut my hair to work at the country club.....down to the middle of my back!!!! yes i was a hippie


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> well i had to cut my hair to work at the country club.....down to the middle of my back!!!! yes i was a hippie


Ssttt, I won't tell anyone. :lol:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Seekers The Carnival Is Over (1967 In Colour Stereo)


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Strange Magic

_The Sounds of Hatari_, 1962, from the soundtrack of the John Wayne film. A friend who was working in a department store with a record and phonograph section, and hated his job, decided to play this at ear-shattering volume in the store in order to see what would happen. He was fired, as he suspected would happen. I was there. It made quite a stir.


----------



## ldiat

haydnguy said:


>


a couple notes; i went to the main campus in '71 year after this happened. the National Guard came over the hill where the engineer/ architect building used to be. there was a art piece made of metal outside the building. you can view gunshot holes in the art i lived in a building called Collage Towers. the one fellow who built up a farm in NE ohio lived in the first floor. was shot and had to use a wheel chair. nice guy. then, was friendly with a girl who lived on the 7 floor. was one of the Kent 25. one of my girl friends lived in Tri Towers. had a gun shot hole in her dorm window. i worked in a restaurant in Kent called the Top of the Inn. Jerry Rubin once ate at the place. i was the cook. and i worked at a country club in east pittsburgh. the Mother of the one young girl that was shot played cards 3 days a week with a card club. and i was told the girl in the pic. was a senior in high school and didn't even go to Kent. sorry for being long winded


----------



## Rogerx

Manfred Mann - Come Tomorrow


----------



## Hiawatha

ldiat said:


> a couple notes; i went to the main campus in '71 year after this happened. the National Guard came over the hill where the engineer/ architect building used to be. there was a art piece made of metal outside the building. you can view gunshot holes in the art i lived in a building called Collage Towers. the one fellow who built up a farm in NE ohio lived in the first floor. was shot and had to use a wheel chair. nice guy. then, was friendly with a girl who lived on the 7 floor. was one of the Kent 25. one of my girl friends lived in Tri Towers. had a gun shot hole in her dorm window. i worked in a restaurant in Kent called the Top of the Inn. Jerry Rubin once ate at the place. i was the cook. and i worked at a country club in east pittsburgh. the Mother of the one young girl that was shot played cards 3 days a week with a card club. and i was told the girl in the pic. was a senior in high school and didn't even go to Kent. sorry for being long winded


Extraordinary - thank you.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

The Four Seasons - Walk Like A Man (Official Audio)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Bob Marley - One Love


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Dean Martin - Everybody Loves Somebody Sometime 1965


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

The Legend of Xanadu DAVE DEE, DOZY, BEAKY, MICK AND TICH (with lyrics)


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## bharbeke

I won't be on the boards tomorrow, so here is a song to celebrate the bravery of those who serve their country in the military.

Billy Ray Cyrus - Some Gave All


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Platters - Smoke Gets In Your Eyes


----------



## Hiawatha

John Sebastian & The J Band - Jug Band Music:


----------



## Hiawatha

The Famous Jug Band - Can't Stop Thinking About It:


----------



## Hiawatha

Jim Kweskin and The Jug Band - Blues in the Bottle:


----------



## Hiawatha

Mungo Jerry - Lady Rose:


----------



## Hiawatha

Mungo Jerry Blues Band - I Had A Bird:


----------



## Hiawatha

John Lennon - Free As A Bird (Demo):


----------



## Hiawatha

Edwin Birdsong - Cola Bottle Baby:


----------



## Hiawatha

Cindy Birdsong - Dancing Room:


----------



## Hiawatha

Mungo's Hi Fi - Thunderclap Dub:


----------



## Hiawatha

Daft Punk - Something About Us (ft. Jerry Shen and John Odio):


----------



## Jacck

Nick Cave and The Bad Seeds - Idiot Prayer


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Eartha Kitt - Let's Do It (Let's Fall in Love)


----------



## Jacck

Cypress Hill - Illusions


----------



## bharbeke

Eric Clapton - Got to Get Better in a Little While (Live From San Diego)

You can hardly go wrong with live Clapton.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Small Faces - Itchycoo Park


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Small Faces - Itchycoo Park


OMG have not listened to this since the long hair days!!!


----------



## ldiat

bharbeke said:


> Eric Clapton - Got to Get Better in a Little While (Live From San Diego)
> 
> You can hardly go wrong with live Clapton.


well since you stated Clapton....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Jacck

king crimson I talk to the wind


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## bharbeke

Diamond Rio - The Ballad of Conley and Billy (The Proof's in the Pickin')

This is a song about one guitar master passing the torch to someone in the next generation. As the title and description imply, the musicianship is at a virtuoso level in this song.


----------



## Hiawatha

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Interesting.

You lured me in with the idea that it would be a Gil Scott-Heron cover.

I had never heard of this man. In my time, I have been through umpteen genres/periods of "cool" and genuinely. Even in the 1970s, though, I was acutely aware of the sheer strength of melodic songwriting which was dismissed in most cases by many as "cheese". I could never quite dismiss it. Time has proven me right on this one. They got it right then much more often. I don't know why.

There was, though, a moment in music history when people could have jumped to a cue. It was when the Gallagher brothers started talking about their admiration for Bacharach and Webb. I'm not saying this is in the same league as them but little is and hopefully you will get the point. That let my softer instincts off the hook. It is a shame that more people (the exceptions include Badly Drawn Boy, Josh Rouse and in a slightly disturbed, modern, sense Father John Misty) didn't run with the baton.

Thank you.


----------



## Hiawatha

My favourite virtually unknown current British band:

The Clear - The Planets:






The timeless, wonderful, classic that is......America:






This is my favourite "pop" song of the decade. Hardly anyone knows it. Associations can matter. I haven't been in a plane since 2005. But when I found this record/video, I had just been up in a glider three times at age 53, only having watched gliders from here in the sky since childhood. This links to how the sense of "overseeing" somehow combined with being with my father at our bonfire waving to the skies in 1968.

I was encouraged to get into a glider by a neighbour who took his first glider flight at age 90. And as someone very non sporty and uneasy in water I then went eccentrically straight into a two day eight hour kayaking/canoeing course, never having done those things before. I struggled but lasted the course and got the beginners' achievement certificate. Sadly Ken died last week at the age of 94. He left his mark.

I have never been to America.

Sometimes you have to draw the line on ambition to retain a sense of mystery.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

At least they did this in an Opera House


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

and the man who produce that Ross the Boss Wilson


----------



## Hiawatha

Eddie, that Doug guy's voice is very similar to several from the 1960s. I have been trying to decide which one is closest. On balance, I think Tim Buckley is a very fair shot. The Buckleys - father and son estranged for so long and yet so uncannily similar : a bit like twins who were separated early on - had even more innate music running through their veins than the traditionally strong songwriters. It cuts various ways - but here we are closer to musical mysticism. This is every bit the equal to the finest moments of Jeff who I do regard as superior in the round. Whatever, the music gene was in that family. I just don't think it is possible to listen to the two of them, comparing, and argue that it doesn't exist.

Tim Buckley - Sefronia Parts 1 and 2:


----------



## Hiawatha

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> and the man who produce that Ross the Boss Wilson


So I'm doing my research now. 

"Louie Louie" which he apparently covered early on, is probably one of the 20 most covered songs on the planet. It was an (excellent) first base for aspiring bands who were learning how to do things. Not a bad thing at all. If only we could find, say, a hundred versions on old tapes and get an album together. It would be a blast. In contrast, this clip is very "Ride a White Swan". It's from the same era as that - and I thought it was rather good actually. I see there are links along the way with people I've heard of - Rick Springfield, John Farnham etc. I would welcome a clip from "Straight in a Gay, Gay, World" (1976). It sounds both (a) ultra 2019 modern and (b) something which in no way would be pc acceptable now.


----------



## Hiawatha

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> At least they did this in an Opera House


I know you have been posting a lot of Skyhooks. I'm taking notice of this now. It is a strange combination of Bowie, avant garde classicism from that era, glam rock, Lou R possibly, and goodness knows what else. I'm a bit surprised that it never hit Britain. The audience here is fabulous. It is so conservative. I try to collect clips showing unexpected audiences. I have only got half a dozen or so. I will try to dig some out.

The first one that springs to mind is absolutely charming. It features a woman playing the electric guitar at a time when that just didn't happen. To spice it up, she is delivering religion. Further, she is at a railway station rather than on a normal stage. Next, peculiarly, it is a northern England railway station when she is an American. And then she is black and not young at a time of the birth of the teenager and racial discrimination. The audience is all white and very young. And it is the most wonderful, wonderful thing.

Sister Rosetta Tharpe - Didn't It Rain:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The Ride a white Swan thing was Mark just being Mark- Ross has been interview about this 
Steve Kilbey reflects on Aussie greatshttps://www.smh.com.au/entertainmen...reflects-on-aussie-greats-20111208-1ol11.html


> _Eagle Rock _- Daddy Cool
> http://a2noise.com/ian-mcfarlanetakes-a-look-back-at-a-slice-of-aussie-rock-history/
> "An incredible rocking song. When I was a kid _Eagle Rock_ song was number one for months and months and I never stopped loving it. I believe Mark Bolan might have heard it because I remember Ross Wilson once saying he and Bolan had a bit of an argument over Bolan's song _Ride A White Swan_. There's a strange synchronicity going on there.





> There's also the tale of Wilson hitting the headlines when he met UK visitor Marc Bolan who was on tour in Australia with T. Rex. Being enamoured of Daddy Cool's 'Eagle Rock' (as was Elton John, apparently) Bolan insisted that he had to meet the singer/songwriter, and wouldn't perform until Wilson had been summoned. As soon as Wilson arrived, Bolan pointed his finger at him and announced "You stole that riff from 'Ride a White Swan'!!"
> Of course, the intro riff to 'Eagle Rock' was a country-blues influenced progression that Wilson had come up with himself, quite independent of anything to do with Bolan but if you listen closely there is a vague resemblance to 'Ride a White Swan'. Apparently, despite his bravado, Bolan really did like the song even going so far as to declare Wilson to be a "superstar".


Ok now for SIAGGW


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ross Wilson is still around unlike Mark


----------



## Hiawatha

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> The Ride a white Swan thing was Mark just being Mark- Ross has been interview about this
> Steve Kilbey reflects on Aussie greatshttps://www.smh.com.au/entertainmen...reflects-on-aussie-greats-20111208-1ol11.html
> 
> Ok now for SIAGGW


Oh well I did that by ear and not through research so that makes me smug for the second time this week. I was listening to a piece of classical music on the radio and guessed it was Stanford. It felt like a punt - but, yes, it was Stanford. Shocked! He is right, though. That sort of riff- along emanates further back.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Hiawatha said:


> I know you have been posting a lot of Skyhooks. I'm taking notice of this now. It is a strange combination of Bowie, avant garde classicism from that era, glam rock, Lou R possibly, and goodness knows what else. I'm a bit surprised that it never hit Britain. The audience here is fabulous. It is so conservative. I try to collect clips showing unexpected audiences. I have only got half a dozen or so. I will try to dig some out.
> 
> The first one that springs to mind is absolutely charming. It features a woman playing the electric guitar at a time when that just didn't happen. To spice it up, she is delivering religion. Further, she is at a railway station rather than on a normal stage. Next, peculiarly, it is a northern England railway station when she is an American. And then she is black and not young at a time of the birth of the teenager and racial discrimination. The audience is all white and very young. And it is the most wonderful, wonderful thing.
> 
> Sister Rosetta Tharpe - Didn't It Rain:


I've seen the sister clips before- man lol she can play the triple pickup SG


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Last song of the day from me- No guess for where this came from - I don;t think Frank would have liked the lyrics but Nappy would sing it good or maybe its just Jupiter :lol:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Babys - Isn't It Time


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Merl

Having phone issues so no video.........Metallica 'So What'. A gentle little ballad.


----------



## Josquin13

Blind Faith--Had to Cry Today


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Skyhooks Shirley Strachan on vocals doing Kashmir, PS I got this LP very rare one
*



*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Last one lol


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

except there was no stopping Shirl


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Back to Flo & Eddie


----------



## Rogerx

João Gilberto - Triste


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Josquin13

Cat Stevens--Trouble


----------



## Josquin13

Cat Stevens--Katmandu


----------



## Rogerx

Sparks - "This Town Ain't Big Enough For Both Of Us" (official video)


----------



## bharbeke

Scotty McCreery - You Make That Look Good

Scotty McCreery and Josh Turner both have great voices with a nice low register and a knack for picking some pretty good songs.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Jacck

Muse- Butterflies and Hurricanes


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Hiawatha

Vicki Lawrence - The Night That The Lights Went Out In Georgia:


----------



## Hiawatha

Mi Sex - Computer Games:


----------



## Hiawatha

Austen Tayshus - Australiana:


----------



## Hiawatha

Merril Bainbridge - Mouth:


----------



## Hiawatha

Joe Bennett and The Sparkletones - Black Slacks:


----------



## Hiawatha

Palma Violets - English Tongue:


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Hiawatha

Jacob Garchik - The Heavens:


----------



## Hiawatha

Stereolab - Need To Be:


----------



## Hiawatha

Zita Swoon - Jintro and the Great Luna:


----------



## Hiawatha

Larkin Poe - Mad As A Hatter:


----------



## Rogerx

Look Thru The Eyes Of A Fool - Roy Wood


----------



## bharbeke

Tanya Tucker - A Little Too Late

She's got a new album coming out, so I wanted to put one of her old songs on to honor her.


----------



## Hiawatha

Charlie Dore - Looking Like My Mother (Acting Like My Dad):


----------



## Hiawatha

Boo Radleys - Martin, Doom ! It's Seven O'clock:


----------



## Hiawatha

ELO - The Diary of Horace Wimp:


----------



## Hiawatha

Everything But The Girl - British Summertime:


----------



## Hiawatha

Van Morrison - Summertime in England:


----------



## Hiawatha

The Swell Season - Fitzcarraldo:


----------



## Hiawatha

Crystal Gayle - Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue:


----------



## Hiawatha

Suede - Stlll Life:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Josquin13

George Harrison - My Sweet Lord (demo)


----------



## Josquin13

----------------------


----------



## Josquin13

Yousef Islam (Cat Stevens) - Thinking about You


----------



## Josquin13

--------------------------


----------



## haydnguy

I had forgotten completely that we wore scarfs!! I had a little gold ring that I held it together around my neck. I would have been about 13 years old when this was put out.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

One of several songs Tom Waits wrote after reading the newspaper.


----------



## Rogerx

Donna Hightower "This world today is a mess"
As OP says : my song for today.


----------



## bharbeke

Foreigner - Blinded by Science

If you like "Head Games" or "Feels Like the First Time," you'll probably like this song, too.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Might have shared this before...It's from my favorite Cohen album, Songs From a Room. My favorite because I've had it for ages on cassette and have heard it countless times.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Joe Dolan - Make Me An Island - HQ


----------



## jim prideaux

many might consider the word 'perfect' too strong to describe the track 'Andalucia' from John Cale's Paris 1919 but Ihave just reminded myself why I have so enjoyed the song for over 40 years now.


----------



## bharbeke

Merle Haggard - Always Wanting You

A classic from an all-time great artist


----------



## ldiat

well it is hot here in Vegas 110! so all the girls are.....


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Puff The Magic Dragon -- Peter, Paul & Mary ~ Live 1965


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Carole King - It's Too Late (Official Audio)


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> Carole King - It's Too Late (Official Audio)


I listened to this CD in the car on Friday, along with a few others, driving my wife to a doctor's appointment.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

More Mother Goose I hear you say


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

and just to show that they did grow up - sort of


----------



## Rogerx

The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Mary Hopkin plaisir d'amour


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It's been awhile since I heard some Rosalie Cunningham. I listened to the first Person album several times some time ago.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Bee Gees - IOIO (Official Music Video)


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## bharbeke

Montgomery Gentry - She Couldn't Change Me

I've liked this song ever since it came out.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

The Carpenters - Top Of The World -- HQ Audio -- Lyrics


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## bharbeke

This song from Aida has been in my head for a little bit now. I wish this show were still touring. I saw it in 2002, and it was one of the best theatre experiences I have ever had.


----------



## Rogerx

Viva Las Vegas (Remastered)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Viva Las Vegas (Remastered)


i live here!! Viva Las Vegas!!


----------



## bharbeke

Trisha Yearwood - I Would've Loved You Anyway

Her voice is incredible, and this is a well-written song.


----------



## Rogerx

The Who - Happy Jack (Official Music Video)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## bharbeke

Brad Paisley - River Bank

An upbeat song for the weekend


----------



## Rogerx

Small Faces - Itchycoo Park


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

The Easybeats - Friday On My Mind (1966)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Josquin13

The Clash - Should I stay or should I go


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Paul McCartney C'mon People


----------



## ldiat




----------



## haydnguy

Here is a couple of good ones. The first is Chuck Berry performing his "Little Queenie". The second is a cover of Berry's song by REO Speedwagon about 11 years later. It shows how much popular music changed during the 1960's. (I first heard the REO Speedwagon version when I was in high school it came from their album REO Speedwagon T.W.O. That entire album was good I thought).


----------



## haydnguy

Here is another song from the REO Speedwagon T.W.O. (Lyric below video).






Golden country your face is so red
With all of your money your poor can be fed
You strut around and you flirt with disaster
Never really carin' just what comes after
Well your blacks are dyin' but your back is still turned
And your freaks are cryin' but your back is still turned
You better stop your hidin' or your country will burn

The time has come for you my friend
To all this ugliness we must put an end
Before we leave we must make a stand

Mortgage people you crawl to your homes
Your security lies in your bed of white foam
You act concerned but then why turn away
When a lady was raped on your doorstep today
Well your blacks are cryin' but your back is still turned
And your freaks are dyin' but your back is still turned
You better stop your hidin' or your country will burn

The time has come for you my friend
To all this ugliness we must put an end
And before we leave we must make a stand, oh yeah

Golden country your face is so red
With all of your money your poor can be fed
You start around and you flirt with disaster
Never really carin' just what comes after
Well your blacks are dyin' but your back is still turned
And your freaks are cryin' but your back is still turned
You better stop your hidin' or your country will burn, yeah

Well the time has come for you my friend
To all this ugliness we must put an end
Before we leave we must make a stand, whoa yeah

The time has come for you my friend
Mmm, to all this ugliness we must put an end
And before we leave we must make a stand, whoa 
We must make a stand, oh yeah


----------



## bharbeke

Kenny Chesney - Being Drunk's a Lot Like Loving You

This one has been stuck in my head a lot these past couple weeks. It's simple, real, and memorable.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Just a short track off my Latest CD purchase, dare I say its almost a ring cycle


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## haydnguy

George Harrison was once accused of copying a portion of someone else's song and thus breaking copyright laws. Harrison listened to the other person's song and said, "You know? Mine DOES sound a lot like that!" LOL Anyway, this video  was inspired by that.


----------



## Rogerx

Games People Play" - Joe South - 1969


----------



## Jacck

Rammstein - Ausländer


----------



## KenOC

This song was popular among the troops in SE Asia ca. 1970. There were far more pleasurable and less demanding local attractions.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## KenOC

One more..The Who, 1967, from "The Who Sell Out".


----------



## KenOC

haydnguy said:


> George Harrison was once accused of copying a portion of someone else's song and thus breaking copyright laws. Harrison listened to the other person's song and said, "You know? Mine DOES sound a lot like that!" LOL


Harrison's _My Sweet Lord_ was an "unconscious plagiarism" of the Chiffon's earlier hit _He's So Fine_, note by note, chord by chord. The legal case dragged on for over 20 years and involved a substantial payment.


----------



## Rogerx

Searchers - He's Got No Love


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> One more..The Who, 1967, from "The Who Sell Out".


heinz! wife-dad-sister-husband-brother all worked there Father and sister were shop stewerds. brother just retired from there. and there would b days in Pittsburgh when one knew the plant was making Pickles as one could smell the vinegar all over the city


----------



## KenOC

"If you had just a minute to breathe, and they granted you one final wish, would you ask for something like another chance?"


----------



## KenOC

A final from Traffic.






There were three men came out of the west, their fortunes for to try
And these three men made a solemn vow
John Barleycorn must die

They've plowed, they've sown, they've harrowed him in
Threw clods upon his head
And these three men made a solemn vow
John Barleycorn was dead

They've let him lie for a very long time, 'til the rains from heaven did fall
And little Sir John sprung up his head and so amazed them all
They've let him stand 'til midsummer's day 'til he looked both pale and wan
And little Sir John's grown a long long beard and so become a man

They've hired men with their scythes so sharp to cut him off at the knee
They've rolled him and tied him by the way, serving him most barbarously
They've hired men with their sharp pitchforks who've pricked him to the heart
And the loader he has served him worse than that 
For he's bound him to the cart

They've wheeled him around and around a field 'til they came onto a pond
And there they made a solemn oath on poor John Barleycorn
They've hired men with their crabtree sticks to cut him skin from bone
And the miller he has served him worse than that 
For he's ground him between two stones

And little Sir John and the nut brown bowl and his brandy in the glass
And little Sir John and the nut brown bowl proved the strongest man at last
The huntsman he can't hunt the fox nor so loudly to blow his horn
And the tinker he can't mend kettle or pots without a little barleycorn


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## KenOC

One-hit wonder department: A perfect little song from 1979.


----------



## Rogerx

CHRIS MONTEZ ~ CALL ME 1965


----------



## haydnguy

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


I had this same experience with all my friends getting maried. Then several years later all my friends were getting a divorce.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Swedish psalm.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

haydnguy said:


> I had this same experience with all my friends getting maried. Then several years later all my friends were getting a divorce.


Skyhooks broke up lol before they got a chance to do that version:lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

an oldie but a goodie


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Comme d'habitude - Claude François


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Elton John - Goodbye Yellow Brick


----------



## Rogerx

Keith West - Excerpt From A Teenage Opera


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Eric Clapton & JJ Cale - "After Midnight & Call me the Breeze"


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Eric Clapton & JJ Cale - "After Midnight & Call me the Breeze"


a Triple Like thanks!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Garth Brooks - The Thunder Rolls (EXTENDED 1990) by me


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## bharbeke

Rogerx said:


> Garth Brooks - The Thunder Rolls (EXTENDED 1990) by me







Here is a very recent live performance of The Thunder Rolls from Florida.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Tim Hardin - Blues on the Ceiling (1964)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Is this Renee Fleming pre Op-era?


----------



## Rogerx

Manfred Mann - Ha, Ha, Said The Clown (1967) HD 0815007


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## bharbeke

Scorpions - Humanity

The song is great, but it's a little bleak for a Friday, so I'll add the rerecorded version of No One Like You off of Comeblack:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

It Was A Very Good Year (Remastered 2008)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

This one is for Snowflakes


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

This one is for Strangemagic


----------



## Rogerx

Sonny & Cher - Little Man 1966 HQ


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Jacck

Infected Mushroom - Heavyweight


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Save the last dance for me - The Drifters


----------



## Jacck

Queensrÿche - Eyes Of A Stranger


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

There's A Pawnshop On A Corner In Pittsburgh Pennsylvania.


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> There's A Pawnshop On A Corner In Pittsburgh Pennsylvania.


OMG! have not listen to this in years! i have been to that pawn shop! a very big Thank You for mentioning the great state of Pittsburgh....My home town! Porky and Doug would be Proud!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> OMG! have not listen to this in years! i have been to that pawn shop! a very big Thank You for mentioning the great state of Pittsburgh....My home town! Porky and Doug would be Proud!!


My pleasure, did you pawned anything and most of all did you got it back?


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> My pleasure, did you pawned anything and most of all did you got it back?


well the old saying "so many women so little time and money"!!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Simon & Garfunkel - Wednesday Morning, 3 A.M.,


----------



## Jacck

Down by the River


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## bharbeke

Toto's cover of While My Guitar Gently Weeps live from Amsterdam - nice!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

all along the watch tower the la de das


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Bobby Goldsboro - Summer (The First Time)


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Gimme Shelter Ayers Rock Aussies do it better lol


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Josquin13

The Reverend Al Green - As long as we're together


----------



## Josquin13

Otis Redding - (Sittin' On) The Dock of the Bay


----------



## Josquin13

Carpe Diem String Quartet - Peasebottom (from The Mug and Brush Sessions)


----------



## bharbeke

Who else wants to be in Vegas right now?


----------



## ldiat

bharbeke said:


> Who else wants to be in Vegas right now?


aaahhh i live here in Vegas! and it is a bit hot. but a dry heat. and under 100 temp next few days!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

If you gunna post Otis you got post this one


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Paul McCartney Wings Mull of Kintyre 1977


----------



## bharbeke

Keith Urban - We Were

This is an absolutely fantastic song, and it gives me great hope for his next album. The line that's stuck in my head is "I am who I am, I just miss who I was when we were."


----------



## Jacck

Desperado · Alice Cooper


----------



## Rogerx

Paris s'éveille- Music by Jacques Dutronc


----------



## haydnguy

:lol:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

10cc - Dreadlock Holiday (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Blue World Lyrics-Moody Blues


----------



## regenmusic

AfroFunk, The Apostles - Highway To Success


----------



## Jacck

System of a Down Radio/Video


----------



## bharbeke

The Band Perry - Chainsaw


----------



## Rogerx

Frankie Laine Jezebel


----------



## Jacck

Muse-Exogenesis Symphony


----------



## bharbeke

Elton John - Don't Let the Sun Go Down On Me (from One Night Only)

A classic


----------



## Jacck

The Rasmus- Save Me Once Again


----------



## Rogerx

The Beach Boys - Do It Again (stereo mix)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## bharbeke

Collin Raye - Love Remains

I felt the need to post a positive song today. Love one another!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

John Fogerty - Jambalaya (On The Bayou).wmv


----------



## jim prideaux

1972 live performance of Ramblin' man by the Allman Brothers.

If you are a 'fan' and have not seen this I would suggest you have a look.....D. Betts guitar (playing and tone) is wonderful!


----------



## ldiat

jim prideaux said:


> 1972 live performance of Ramblin' man by the Allman Brothers.
> 
> If you are a 'fan' and have not seen this I would suggest you have a look.....D. Betts guitar (playing and tone) is wonderful!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


" with my good time buddy "drink'en in some cross town bar" Good One!!


----------



## Josquin13

Buffalo Springfield/Neil Young - Expecting to Fly


----------



## Josquin13

The Youngbloods/Jesse Colin Young - Get Together


----------



## Josquin13

Pure Prairie League - Amie


----------



## Rogerx

Mindbenders - A Groovy Kind Of Love


----------



## haydnguy

This is my "Welcome Back" to TC. The upstairs air conditioning in our house (where I normally listen to my music) went out and the heat indexes were hovering between 100-110F outside. We finally got our air conditioner fixed today so I'm back.


----------



## haydnguy

:clap:


----------



## bharbeke

Chris Young - The Man I Want To Be


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Mindbenders - A Groovy Kind Of Love


and a triple like! Love this tune. i do think they were a one hit wonder.


----------



## Rogerx

Whistling Jack Smith - I Was Kaiser Bill's Batman -


----------



## Luchesi




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

The Tremeloes - Even The Bad Times Are Good (1967 )


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

USA for Africa - We are the World


----------



## Serge

Rise of the Fall · Faith No More / Sol Invictus


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Summertime - The Zombies


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

The Ivy League - Running Round In Circles


----------



## bharbeke

Chris Janson - Buy Me a Boat

I saw him play last week, and he is an incredible performer and entertainer. He had less time and production tools available, and he still outshone the headliner.


----------



## Rogerx

Juice Newton -- Any Way That You Want Me


----------



## Serge

Sunny Side Up · Faith No More / Sol Invictus


----------



## bharbeke

Kiss - Reason to Live

This is one of the best songs on 1987's Crazy Nights.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Now the original version by the same guys from 1971 - when they were young, How the Hell did this band never get heard anywhere back then..............


----------



## Rogerx

Tim Hardin - Simple Song of Freedom


----------



## bharbeke

Brad Paisley - Turf's Up

As a bonus, this video features artwork done by Brad Paisley.


----------



## Rogerx

Golden Earrings - Just a little bit of peace in my heart


----------



## haydnguy

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Now the original version by the same guys from 1971 - when they were young, How the Hell did this band never get heard anywhere back then..............


I was an avid music fan back then but I lived in Arkansas and after living in D.C. later in life I discovered that the record companies used the cities as a "test market" and if they didn't do well there then they didn't release them in places like I was. I think that is why I never heard of a lot of them. Of course, the big names got released immediately everywhere.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

haydnguy said:


> I was an avid music fan back then but I lived in Arkansas and after living in D.C. later in life I discovered that the record companies used the cities as a "test market" and if they didn't do well there then they didn't release them in places like I was. I think that is why I never heard of a lot of them. Of course, the big names got released immediately everywhere.


Our market in Oz was/ is now so small there is no testing - you just gotta be very lucky and get some sort of exposure that makes it for you - these guys all went on the success in other bands (the bass player particularly Chicken Shack, Mungo Jerry, Widowmaker, Rainbow, The Blizzard of Ozz, The Ozzy Osbourne Band, Uriah Heep and The Gary Moore Band, among others.)
ut what is amasing that after 1971 they got back together in 2005 and played there songs again from 1971 (34 years later) as well as when they were young..............


> *Kahvas Jute were an Australian rock band formed in July 1970. Mainstay of the line-up was Dennis Wilson on guitar and vocals. Other founder members include Bob Daisley on bass guitar and Tim Gaze on lead guitar and vocals. Their debut album, Wide Open was released in January 1971. The group supported Bo Diddley on his second tour of Australia in October 1973. Australian rock music historian, Ian McFarlane, described their style as 'expansive and free flowing, strong on rhythm and melody and bristling with exceptional guitar work' . Kahvas Jute did a reunion gig in 1991 and in 1993, their album Wide Open was re-released on CD again. In 2005, they played a reunion show at The Basement in Sydney which was recorded and filmed. A DVD and album pack entitled Then Again: Live at the Basement was issued in 2006.*


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kahvas_Jute


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

These two videos prove two things 1.talent does not always win thru at first but gets there in the end.
 2. Rock Jurno's have always been full of *****, what [email protected] questions he asks lol


----------



## Rogerx

For What It's Worth - Buffalo Springfield


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Jacck

Taj Mahal - Catfish Blues


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Wilson Pickett - Land of 1000 Dances [Full Version] [HQ Audio]


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Wilson Pickett - Land of 1000 Dances [Full Version] [HQ Audio]


our high school band would play this all the time. i should know i was a member all 4 years


----------



## Jacck

Jeongseon Arirang - Kim Young Im


----------



## Rogerx

Alex Harvey - To Make My Life Beautiful


----------



## Jacck

Fela Kuti - Kalakuta Show


----------



## bharbeke

Jason Aldean - Tonight Looks Good on You

An earlier single of his that I still enjoy


----------



## Rogerx

Albert Hammond - I Don't Wanna Die In An Air Disaster


----------



## Jacck

Alton Ellis - Rocksteady


----------



## Art Rock

林憶蓮 Sandy Lam - 至少還有你 At Least I've Got You


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Goodbye Lollypop Madder Lake


----------



## bharbeke

Foreigner - Too Late

This is one of my friend's favorite Foreigner songs.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Jacck

J.J. Cale - chains of love


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Paul Simon - Me And Julio Down By The Schoolyard


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## bharbeke

Little Big Town - Looking for a Reason


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat

since im here in socal....


----------



## Rogerx

Dolly Parton - You Are my inspiration


----------



## bharbeke

Journey - Any Way You Want It

Neal Schon's guitar in the last part of the song is everything.


----------



## Rogerx

Paul & Barry Ryan - Pictures of today 1968


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Monday, Monday


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Hit the road Jack!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Whispering Jack You're the Voice


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Jacck

Sinead O'Connor - Feel So Different


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Serge

Just a Man · Faith No More / King For a Day, Fool For a Lifetime


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Now its my turn lol but did I get the physics right :lol:

https://www.kompoz.com/music/listen/release/713288


----------



## Rogerx

Every Man a King (Remastered) · Randy Newman


----------



## ldiat

last day in SoCal...home to Vegas morning


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> last day in SoCal...home to Vegas morning


Have a good trip home. 
Take care!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## haydnguy

I was indeed fortunate to see Jeff Beck about the time the album 'Blow by Blow' was popular. I was able to sit on what would have been about the 4th row (although everyone sat on the floor). I sat on the side where he stood most of the time. So I had a great time. (Although it didn't beat shaking Bernstein's hand.)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I got two today but the are both of the same Genre - so I think hat works lol


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Have a good trip home.
> Take care!


home!!


----------



## Rogerx

This Town" Frank Sinatra, Las Vegas 1968


----------



## ldiat

and since i listen to this on the radio....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Zappa Space this time


----------



## Serge

Ain't No Grave · Johnny Cash / American VI: Ain't No Grave


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Room2201974

Born on this day in 1939, songwriter John Stewart's biggest hit would be _Daydream Believer_. But his BEST song, hands down is this:


----------



## Rogerx

MOODY BLUES - Go Now


----------



## haydnguy

Anyone had any problem with their video sound from Youtube? I'm either getting no sound, or the vocals are very faint. I just started having this problem tonight.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Aretha Franklin - A Change Is Gonna Come


----------



## Serge

O Brother, Where Art Thou (2000) Soundtrack - O death


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## bharbeke

It's hard to believe this song has been around almost 40 years. It still rocks as hard as it ever did. Turn it up!


----------



## Rogerx

Bill Haley ~ See You Later Alligator (HQ)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Serge

Superhero · Faith No More / Sol Invictus


----------



## Merl

Just learned the acoustic version of this Therapy track after playing it this morning. Great track. Here's the electric and acoustic versions.











Also learned Jude the Obscene and Die Laughing too.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

PS the Ashes are Aussies


----------



## Rogerx

Jefferson Airplane - White Rabbit (HQ)


----------



## Rogerx

Mama Cass - Dream A Little Dream Of Me


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## bharbeke

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Couldn't Stand the Weather

It's telling when a live performance has more views than the regular video. SRV could absolutely tear it up on the stage, and he is always a blast to watch.


----------



## Rogerx

Greenfield & Cook - Only Lies


----------



## Room2201974

The calluses on the end of his fingertips have calluses!


----------



## bharbeke

Blake Shelton - The More I Drink

This is BS's best song.


----------



## Serge

Jizzlobber · Faith No More / Angel Dust


----------



## Rogerx

Mac & Katie Kissoon - Freedom


----------



## Rogerx

One day - John Rowles


----------



## Jacck

Mötley Crüe- Danger


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Jimmy Barnes's Brother


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dave Mustaine is 58 today


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Now for a real song lol


----------



## Rogerx

True Story - Twice as Much


----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Jimmy Barnes's Brother


the verse that is never sung..."if i was a carpenter and you were a lady if i hit you with a hammer would you think i was crazy":lol:


----------



## Serge

Johnny Cash - Hurt

Music video by Johnny Cash performing Hurt by Trent Reznor.


----------



## Rogerx

The Yardbirds - Heart Full Of Soul


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Spirit In The Sky- Norman Greenbaum


----------



## haydnguy

RIP Ric.


----------



## Rogerx

I've Gotta Get a Message to You - Bee Gees


----------



## Biwa

Tout Tout Pour Ma Chérie - MICHEL POLNAREFF


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Simon & Garfunkel - Wednesday Morning, 3 A.M.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Room2201974

Ahhhhh, the days of Marshall stacks still echo in the ears of those who now require hearing aides......because of Marshall stacks!!!!

Taken away from us too soon, on this day in 1970.


----------



## bharbeke

ldiat said:


>


Great choice! I love this movie and its music.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Alan Price Set - Don't Stop The Carnival


----------



## Serge

What a Day · Faith No More / King For a Day, Fool For a Lifetime


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This is sweet and fun!


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Ray Charles - Here we go again.


----------



## Rogerx

Chicago 25 or 6 to 4


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Chicago 25 or 6 to 4


a triple like!!


----------



## ldiat

i have too i had this 8 track tape!!


----------



## Serge

September - Leonid & Friends (Earth, Wind & Fire cover)


----------



## Rogerx

Tommy James & The Shondells - Hanky Panky 1966


----------



## Rogerx

C JEROME Kiss me


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Twelve Thirty" The Mamas & The Papas


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Ralph McTell --Streets of London


----------



## haydnguy

@Rogerx - Nice one. Hadn't heard 'Streets of London'

Here's another one. Back at ya.


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> @Rogerx - Nice one. Hadn't heard 'Streets of London'
> 
> Here's another one. Back at ya.
> 
> . ]


There was no escape last night( our time) every news channel was London/ UK/Brexit.
So the song stick in my head.


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> There was no escape last night( our time) every news channel was London/ UK/Brexit.
> So the song stick in my head.


Brexit pretty much dominates my Twitter feed but it keeps me up to date.


----------



## Serge

Mouth to Mouth · Faith No More / Album of the Year


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Scott Walker


----------



## Rogerx

The Autumn Leaves By Nat King Cole


----------



## bharbeke

Keith Urban - Cop Car

This may be a repeat, but I don't care. It's been stuck in my head for two days. I love this song.


----------



## Rogerx

Dusty Springfield - Summer Is Over (1964)


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Peter Noone - Meet Me On The Corner Down At Joe's Cafe - 1974


----------



## Rogerx

Gene Pitney - Twenty Four Hours From Tulsa


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Jacques BREL - Bruxelles.


----------



## Rogerx

Creedence Clearwater Revival: Proud Mary


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Chicago ~ Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Edmundo Ros & His Orchestra - London Is the Place for Me


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

My Kind Of Town (Remastered 2008) · Frank Sinatra


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

not the worst.....


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

The Rascals - People Got to Be Free


----------



## Rogerx

Englishman In New York · Sting


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

David Bowie - Life On Mars? (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

The Hollies - Dear Eloise


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra- You make me feel so young


----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Alan Price Set - Don't Stop The Carnival (1968)


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> The Alan Price Set - Don't Stop The Carnival (1968)


I'm wondering if this one made it across the pond because I don't remember it.


----------



## haydnguy

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Now this one is a new one. Frank Zappa covering the Turtles. :lol:


----------



## Serge

De-Phazz · Astrud Astronette


----------



## ldiat

haydnguy said:


> Now this one is a new one. Frank Zappa covering the Turtles. :lol:


hello i think the Turtles joined up w/ Zappa in the early 70's. (i could b wrong)


----------



## Rogerx

Billy Joel - The Longest Time (Audio)


----------



## Rogerx

Don Rosenbaum - Swimming into deep water


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

JEAN FERRAT - LA MONTAGNE - ORTF - 1965


----------



## Rogerx

All out of love - Air Supply (With Lyrics)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

one more for the road (only its 39 years later) - Just to show old Obscure rock bands don't die either they just get old Same drummer/ singer - that is about it don't think the old guitar player and bass guy made it to this gig in 2009 lol


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ they were once younger and the drummer could even sing a Pink Floyd song lol


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I have no idea about this one :lol:


----------



## regenmusic

Free Man In Paris - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Rogerx

Spanish Harlem


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Duncan

*Number One Hit Song in the USA on October 16, 1956 - *


----------



## Duncan

*Number Nine Hit Song in the USA on October 16, 1956 -*


----------



## Duncan

*Number Twelve Song in the USA on October 16, 1956 - *


----------



## Duncan

*Number Forty-Six Song in the USA on October 16, 1956 - *


----------



## Duncan

*Number Sixty-Four Song in the USA on October 18, 1956 - *


----------



## Duncan

*Number Seventy-Four Song in the USA on October 16, 1956 - *


----------



## Duncan

*Featured One Hit Wonders of the Day for October 16, 2019 - *






"*Get a Job*" is a song by *The Silhouettes* released in November 1957. It reached the number one spot on the Billboard pop and R&B singles charts in February 1958.


----------



## ldiat

Mollie John said:


> *Featured One Hit Wonders of the Day for October 16, 2019 - *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*Get a Job*" is a song by *The Silhouettes* released in November 1957. It reached the number one spot on the Billboard pop and R&B singles charts in February 1958.


triple like! my sister would play this tune on a record player. this tune was on a 45 w/ 3 songs on both sides


----------



## ldiat

reminds me


----------



## bharbeke

Eagles - Heartache Tonight (live from 1980)

This is a great jam.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## haydnguy

I love this one.


----------



## Rogerx

You Talk Too Much by Joe Jones 1960


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One - 1 - Hit Song in the USA on October 17, 1957 - *






*Jimmie Rodgers - "Honeycomb"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Six - 6 - Hit Song in the USA on October 17, 1957 - *






*Jerry Lee Lewis - "Whole Lot Of Shakin' Going On"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Sixteen - 16 - Hit Song in the USA on October 17, 1957 -*






*Little Richard - "Keep A Knockin'"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Seventy-Seven - 77 - Hit Song in the USA on October 17, 1957 -
*






*Litttle Richard - "Jenny, Jenny"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" for the day of October 17, 2019 - *






*Ronald & Ruby* were an American interracial pop vocal duo, best known for their 1958 hit single "Lollipop".


----------



## Rogerx

Sam The Sham & The Pharaohs Woolly Bully


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Duncan

*The Number One - 1 - Hit Song in the USA on October 18, 1958 - *






*Tommy Edwards - "It's All In The Game"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Eight - 8 - Hit Song in the USA on October 18, 1958 - *






*The Elegants - "Little Star"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Forty-One - 41 - Hit Song in the USA on October 18, 1958 - 

*





*Harvey and the Moonglows - "Ten Commandments of Love"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Forty-Two - 42 - Hit Song in the USA on October 18, 1958 - *






*The Olympics - "Western Movies"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Forty-Five - 45 - Hit Song in the USA on October 18, 1958 - 
*






*The Jamies - "Summertime. Summertime"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the day for October 18, 2019 -*






*The Monotones - "Book of Love"*

*The Monotones* were a six-member American doo-*** vocal group in the 1950s. They are considered a one-hit wonder, as their only hit single was "The Book of Love", which peaked at #5 on the Billboard Top 100 in 1958.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Sam The Sham & The Pharaohs Woolly Bully


our little cockatoo birdie blurts out "Wooly Bully" all the time!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Four Tops - It's The Same Old Song


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> The Four Tops - It's The Same Old Song


a triple like! Bernadette left!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Duncan

*The Number One - 1 - Hit Song in the USA on October 19, 1959 - *






*Bobby Darin - "Mack the Knife"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Fifty - 50 - Hit Song in the USA on October 19, 1959 - *






*The Isley Brothers - "Shout - Part One"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" for the day of October 19, 2019 -*






*Laurie London - "He's Got the Whole World in His Hands" *

"He's Got the Whole World in His Hands" is a traditional African American spiritual, first published in 1927. It became an international pop hit in 1957-58 in a recording by English singer Laurie London.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Duncan

*The Number Sixty-Six - 66 - Hit Song in the USA on October 19, 1959 - *






*Frank Sinatra - "Talk To Me"*


----------



## Rogerx

The Temptations Papa Was A Rolling Stone 1972 Single Version


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Duncan

*The Number One - 1 - Hit Song in the USA on October 20, 1960 - *






*The Drifters - "Save the Last Dance for Me"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Three - 3 - Hit Song in the USA on October 20, 1960 - *






*Sam Cooke - "Chain Gang"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Thirty-Six - 36 - Hit Song in the USA on October 20, 1960 - *






*Maurice Williams and the Zodiacs - "Stay"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for October 20, 2019 - *






*Frankie Ford - "Sea Cruise"*

B]_Frankie Ford_[/B] (August 4, 1939 - September 28, 2015), was an American rock and roll and rhythm and blues singer, best known for his 1959 hit "Sea Cruise".


----------



## Rogerx

You Keep Me Hangin' On" Joe Simon


----------



## haydnguy

**** delete ***


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Duncan

*The Number One - 1 - Hit Song in the USA on October 21, 1961 - *






*Ray Charles - "Hit the Road Jack"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Two - 2 - Hit Song in the USA on October 21, 1961 -*






*Dion - "Runaround Sue"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Four - 4 - Hit Song in the USA on October 21, 1961 -*






*Roy Orbison - "Crying"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Twenty-Seven - 27 - Hit Song in the USA on October 21, 1961 -*






*The Jive Five - "My True Story"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Thirty-Five - 35 - Hit Song in the USA on October 21, 1961 -*






*The Marvelettes - "Please Mr. Postman"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for October 21, 2019 - *






*The Mystics - "Hushabye"*

"Hushabye" is a song that was written by Doc Pomus and Mort Shuman in 1959 for the doo-*** vocal group the Mystics.

It spent sixteen weeks on Billboard Hot 100 (nine of those in the top 40), reaching #20 at its peak.


----------



## bharbeke

Clint Black - No Time to Kill

This has both lyrical and musical genius in it.


----------



## Serge

Faith No More - Sunny Side Up (Official Video)


----------



## Duncan

*The One Hundred Greatest Country Songs Of All Time - *

*Number 100 - *

*Brad Paisley - "Welcome to the Future" - 2009*


----------



## Duncan

*The One Hundred Greatest Country Songs Of All Time -

Number 99 -

Harry Choates - "Jolie Blon" - 1946*


----------



## Duncan

*The One Hundred Greatest Country Songs Of All Time -

Number 98 -

C.W. McCall - "Convoy" - 1975*


----------



## Rogerx

Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven ᴴ


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One - 1 - Hit Song in the USA on October 22, 1962 -*






*Bobby "Boris" Pickett - "Monster Mash"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Two - 2 - Hit Song in the USA on October 22, 1962 -*






*The Four Seasons - "Sherry"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Fourteen - 14 - Hit Song in the USA on October 22, 1962 -*






*The Beach Boys - "Surfin' Safari"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Nineteen - 19 - Hit Song in the USA on October 22, 1962 -*






*Tony Bennett - "I Left My Heart In San Francisco" *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Thirty-Four - 34 - Hit Song in the USA on October 22, 1962 -*






*The Duprees - "You Belong To Me"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" for the day of October 22, 2019 - *






*Larry Hall - "Sandy"*

*Larry Hall* (born Lawrence Kendall Hall; June 30, 1940 - September 24, 1997) was an American singer mostly known for his one-hit wonder song called "Sandy" in 1959. The disc reached #15 on the Billboard Hot 100 chart.


----------



## Duncan

*The One Hundred Greatest Country Songs Of All Time -

Number 97 -

Gretchen Wilson - "******* Woman" - 2004*


----------



## Duncan

*The One Hundred Greatest Country Songs Of All Time -

Number 96 -

Ronnie Milsap - "Smoky Mountain Rain" - 1980*


----------



## Duncan

*The One Hundred Greatest Country Songs Of All Time -

Number 95 -

The Bellamy Brothers- "Old Hippie" - 1985*


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven ᴴ


triple like!! and the theory goes, if one plays this tune backwards it becomes a satanic message plays!!:devil:


----------



## Rogerx

Dalida, Alain Delon - Paroles, paroles


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One -1 - Hit Song in the USA on October 23, 1963 -*






*Jimmy Gilmer and the Fireballs - "Sugar Shack"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Eighteen -18 - Hit Song in the USA on October 23, 1963 -*






*Martha and the Vandellas - "Heat Wave"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Twenty-Four -24 - Hit Song in the USA on October 23, 1963 -*






*The Impressions - "It's All Right"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for October 23, 2019 - *






*Curtis Lee* (October 28, 1939 - January 8, 2015) was an American singer of the early 1960s, who twice was one of the beneficiaries of 1961 productions by Phil Spector. These were "Pretty Little Angel Eyes" (US #7) and "Under the Moon of Love" (U.S. #46).


----------



## Duncan

*The One Hundred Greatest Country Songs Of All Time -

Number 94 -

Dwight Yoakum - "Guitars, Cadillacs" - 1986*


----------



## Duncan

*The One Hundred Greatest Country Songs Of All Time -

Number 93 -

Tom T. Hall - 'Old Dogs, Children and Watermelon Wine' - 1972*


----------



## Duncan

*The One Hundred Greatest Country Songs Of All Time -

Number 92 -

Juice Newton - "Queen of Hearts" - 1981*


----------



## Rogerx

Tina Turner-Simply the best (lyric video)


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Duncan

*The Number One -1 - Hit Song in the USA on October 24, 1964 -*






*Manfred Mann - "Do Wah Diddy Diddy"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Two -2 - Hit Song in the USA on October 24, 1964 -*






*Martha and the Vandellas - "Dancing In The Street"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for October 24, 2019 - *






*Don and Juan - "What's Your Name?"*

*Don and Juan* were an R&B vocal duo from Long Beach, NY, consisting of Roland "Don" Trone (July 2, 1936 - May 1982) and Claude "Juan" (aka "Sonny") Johnson (November 24, 1934 - October 31, 2002).

Their two hits were "What's Your Name", and a lesser hit, "Magic Wand".


----------



## Duncan

*The One Hundred Greatest Country Songs Of All Time -

Number 91 -

Garth Brooks - "Friends in Low Places" - 1990*


----------



## Duncan

*The One Hundred Greatest Country Songs Of All Time -

Number 90 - *

*Ray Wylie Hubbard - "******* Mother" - 1975*


----------



## Duncan

*The One Hundred Greatest Country Songs Of All Time -

Number 89 -

Gary Stewart - 'She's Actin' Single, I'm Drinkin' Doubles' - (1975) *


----------



## bharbeke

Zac Brown Band - Colder Weather

I don't think they've ever sounded musically better than in this song.

Mollie John, where are you getting the top 100 country songs list, or is it your own?


----------



## Duncan

bharbeke said:


> Zac Brown Band - Colder Weather
> 
> I don't think they've ever sounded musically better than in this song.
> 
> Mollie John, where are you getting the top 100 country songs list, or is it your own?


It's the "Rolling Stone - One Hundred Greatest Country Music Songs of All Time" - if it was my list it would have been a hell of a lot better! - :lol: - "Convoy"?!?! - I nearly stopped right there and then.

"Rolling Stone" has been taking a beating on the forum (well-deserved) and I thought it was wiser to just use a generic named list as the only two people who are paying any attention to it are you and me and so who cares, eh?

Although your question has given me pause as perhaps it is a better idea to add "Rolling Stone" rather than have someone think that I generated the list - "quelle horreur!" As I work through the list it seems apparent that it needs work and could have been so much better in execution - Taylor Swift but not Patti Loveless? - Seriously? C.W. McCall and not Vince Gill?

This one may need to be killed off... and re-developed into something like "The Great Songs of Country Music" instead...

:tiphat: to my friend bharbeke for advice and guidance!

I think that the forum should have country music represented somewhere and if it's going to be done it should be done properly.

Look for a new country music concept coming soon!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Herd - From The Underworld


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One -1 - Hit Song in the USA on October 25, 1965 -*






*The Beatles - "Yesterday"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Five -5 - Hit Song in the USA on October 25, 1965 -*






*The Gentrys - "Keep On Dancing"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Eleven -11 - Hit Song in the USA on October 25, 1965 -*






*The Lovin' Spoonful - "Do You Believe In Magic"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Twenty-One -21 - Hit Song in the USA on October 25, 1965 -*






*We Five - "You Were On My Mind"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for October 25, 2019 - *






*The Contours - "Do You Love Me"*

*The Contours* were one of the early African-American soul singing groups signed to Motown Records. The group is best known for its classic chart-topping 1962 hit, "Do You Love Me", a million-selling single that became a major hit all over again in 1988.


----------



## bharbeke

Lady Antebellum - We Owned the Night






Live version of same


----------



## Rogerx

Connie Francis - I'll Remember You


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


>


I can say that summer is definitely over in this part of the world.


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One -1 - Hit Song in the USA on October 26, 1966 -*






*? & The Mysterians - "96 Tears"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Three -3 - Hit Song in the USA on October 26, 1966 -*






*The Four Tops - "Reach Out I'll Be There"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Seven -7 - Hit Song in the USA on October 26, 1966 -*






*Jimmy Ruffin - "What Becomes of the Brokenhearted"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Sixteen -16 - Hit Song in the USA on October 26, 1966 -*






*James and Bobby Purify - "I'm Your Puppet"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Thirty-Seven -37 - Hit Song in the USA on October 26, 1966 -*






*The Temptations - "Beauty Is Only Skin Deep"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for October 26, 2019 - *






*The Cascades - "Rhythm of the Rain" *

*The Cascades* was an American vocal group best known for the single "Rhythm of the Rain", recorded in 1962, an international hit the following year.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Linda Ronstadt - You're No Good


----------



## ldiat

from Pittsburgh!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Duncan

*The Number One -1 - Hit Song in the USA on October 27, 1967 -*






*Lulu - "To Sir With Love"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Eighteen -18 - Hit Song in the USA on October 27, 1967 -*






*Jay and the Techniques - "Apples, Peaches, Pumpkin Pie"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for October 27, 2019 - *






*The Exciters - "Tell Him"*

*The Exciters *were an American pop music group of the 1960s. They were originally a girl group, with one male member being added afterwards. At the height of their popularity the group consisted of lead singer Brenda Reid, Herb Rooney, Carolyn Johnson and Lillian Walker.


----------



## Rogerx

Come Monday - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One -1 - Hit Song in the USA on October 28, 1968 -*






*The Beatles - "Hey Jude"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Twelve -12 - Hit Song in the USA on October 28, 1968 -*






*Steppenwolf - "Magic Carpet Ride"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Twenty-Four -24 - Hit Song in the USA on October 28, 1968 -*






*The Chambers Brothers - "Time Has Come Today"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for October 28, 2019 - *






*Doris Troy - "Just One Look"*

*Doris Troy* (born Doris Elaine Higginsen; January 6, 1937 - February 16, 2004) was an American R&B singer and songwriter, known to her many fans as "Mama Soul". Her biggest hit was "Just One Look", a top 10 hit in 1963. She was also one of the four female back up singers on The Dark Side of the Moon by Pink Floyd.


----------



## Rogerx

Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love (Official Music Video)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Duncan

*The Number One - 1 - Hit Song in the USA on October 29, 1969 - *






*Elvis Presley - "Suspicious Minds"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Thirty-Four - 34 - Hit Song in the USA on October 29, 1969 -*






*Crosby, Stills, and Nash - "Suite: Judy Blue Eyes"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Eighty-Four - 84 - Hit Song in the USA on October 29, 1969 -*






*Harry Nilsson - "I Guess The Lord Must Be In New York City" *


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for October 29, 2019 - *






*The Chantays - "Pipeline"*

*The Chantays*, sometimes credited as Chantay's is an American surf rock band from Orange County, California, United States, known for the hit instrumental, "Pipeline" (1963). Their music combines electronic keyboards and surf guitar, creating a unique ghostly sound.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Neil Diamond - Longfellow Serenade


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One - 1 - Hit Song in the USA on October 30, 1970 -*






*The Jackson Five - "I'll Be There"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Three - 3 - Hit Song in the USA on October 30, 1970 -*






*Sugarloaf - "Green-Eyed Lady"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Thirty-Six - 36 - Hit Song in the USA on October 30, 1970 -*






*Bobby Bloom - "Montego Bay"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for October 30, 2019 - *






*The Singing Nun - "Dominique" *

Jeanne-Paule Marie "Jeannine" Deckers (17 October 1933[1] - 29 March 1985), better known as Sœur Sourire (French for "Sister Smile") and often credited as The Singing Nun in English-speaking countries, was a Belgian singer-songwriter and a member of the Dominican Order in Belgium as Sister Luc Gabriel.

She acquired widespread fame in 1963 with the release of the Belgian French song "Dominique", which topped the US Billboard Hot 100 and other charts. Owing to confusion over the terms of the recording contract, she was reduced to poverty, and also experienced a crisis of faith, quitting the order, though still remaining a Catholic. She died by suicide with her lifelong friend Annie Pécher.


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on October 30. 2008 - *






*Kenny Chesney with The Wailers - "Everybody Wants To Go To Heaven"*


----------



## Rogerx

Elvis Presley - Hound dog


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One - 1 - Hit Song in the USA on October 31, 1971 -*






*Rod Stewart - "Reason To Believe"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number Six - 6 - Hit Song in the USA on October 31, 1971 -*






*John Lennon - "Imagine"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on October 31, 2009 - *






*Keith Urban - "Only You Can Love Me This Way"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for October 31, 2019 - *






*Bobby "Boris" Pickett - "Monster Mash"*

Robert George Pickett (February 11, 1938 - April 25, 2007), known also by the name *Bobby "Boris" Pickett*, was an American singer, songwriter, actor and comedian known for co-writing and performing the 1962 hit novelty song "Monster Mash."


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for October 31, 2019 - Special Bonus Edition - *






*The Surfaris - "Wipe Out"*

*The Surfaris* were an American surf rock band formed in Glendora, California, United States, in 1962.[1] They are best known for two songs that hit the charts in the Los Angeles area, and nationally by May 1963: "Surfer Joe" and "Wipe Out", which were the A-side and B-side of the same 45 rpm single.


----------



## Serge

Digging The Grave · Steve 'n' Seagulls / A wonderful performance of a Faith No More song by the Finnish cover band


----------



## Rogerx

The Best Is Yet To Come (2008 Remastered)


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on November 1, 1961 - *






*Dion - "Runaround Sue"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on November 1, 1981 - *






*Charley Pride - "Never Been So Loved (In All My Life)*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for November 1, 2019 - *






*The Relections - "(Just Like) Romeo and Juliet"*

*The Reflections* was the name of a number of musical groups. Perhaps the best known were a blue-eyed soul/doo-*** group from Detroit, Michigan. They had one hit single in 1964 called "(Just Like) Romeo and Juliet", written by Bob Hamilton and Freddie Gorman.


----------



## Rogerx

Ramble On - Led Zeppelin


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


>


I had that one in mind for tomorrow, oh well I find something.


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> I had that one in mind for tomorrow, oh well I find something.


same group "black dog" is ok!


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on November 2, 1962 -*






*The Crystals - "He's A Rebel"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on November 2, 1982 -*






*Alabama - "Close Enough To Perfect"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for November 2, 2019 -*






*Cilla Black - "You're My World"*

Priscilla Maria Veronica White OBE (27 May 1943 - 1 August 2015), better known as *Cilla Black*, was an English singer, television presenter, actress, and author.

Championed by her friends in the Beatles, Black began her career as a singer in 1963, and her singles "Anyone Who Had a Heart" and "You're My World" both reached number one in the UK in 1964. She had 11 Top Ten hits on the British charts between then and 1971, and an additional eight hits that made the top 40. In May 2010, new research published by BBC Radio 2 showed that her version of "Anyone Who Had a Heart" was the UK's biggest-selling single by a female artist in the 1960s. "You're My World" was also a modest hit in the US, peaking at No. 26 on the Billboard Hot 100.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Donna Hightower - This World today is a Mess


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on November 3, 1963 -*






*Jimmy Gilmer and the Fireballs - "Sugar Shack"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on November 3, 1983 -*






*Kenny Rogers with Dolly Parton - "Island In The Stream"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for November 3, 2019 -*






*Terry Stafford - "Suspicion"*

Terry LaVerne Stafford (November 22, 1941 - March 17, 1996) was an American singer and songwriter, best known for his 1964 U.S. Top 10 hit, "Suspicion", and the 1973 country music hit, "Amarillo by Morning".


----------



## Rogerx

Carole King - I Feel the Earth Move (Audio)


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on November 4, 1964 -*






*The Supremes - "Baby Love"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on November 4, 1984 -*






*Willie Nelson - "City Of New Orleans"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for November 4, 2019 -*






*Len Barry - "1-2-3"*


----------



## bharbeke

Celine Dion - Because You Loved Me (Official Live Performance)

No particular reason for posting this one, just enjoying one of the best voices currently on the planet


----------



## haydnguy

Mollie John said:


> *The Number One Hit Song in the USA on November 3, 1963 -*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jimmy Gilmer and the Fireballs - "Sugar Shack"*


You are going WAY back!


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> Carole King - I Feel the Earth Move (Audio)


This album was extremely popular when I was in high school but I was looking at the lyrics to the songs on this album a couple of years ago and they were depressing! I didn't realize that when it was so popular.


----------



## Rogerx

Ruby Tuesday - Melanie


----------



## Sloe

Anni-Frid Lyngstad known from Abba singing "Att älska i vårens tid" from 1948 with music by the classical composer Gösta Nystroem in a TV program from 1970:


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on November 5, 1965 -*






*The Rolling Stones - "Get Off Of My Cloud"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on November 5, 1985 -*






*Alabama - "Can't Keep A Good Man Down"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" for the Day of November 5, 2019 - *






*The Standells - "Dirty Water"*

*The Standells* are an American garage rock band from Los Angeles, California, formed in the 1960s, who have been referred to as the "punk band of the 1960s", and said to have inspired such groups as the Sex Pistols and Ramones.

They are best known for their 1966 cover of Ed Cobb's hit "Dirty Water", now the anthem of several Boston sports teams and is played following every Boston Red Sox and Boston Bruins home win.


----------



## Rogerx

One Of These Days · Pink Floyd


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on November 6, 1966 -*






*? and the Mysterians - "96 Tears"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on November 6, 1986 -*






*Randy Travis - "Diggin' Up Bones"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for November 6, 2019 -*






*Jonathan King - "Everyone's Gone to the Moon" *

*Jonathan King* (born Kenneth George King, 6 December 1944) is an English singer-songwriter, record producer, music entrepreneur, and former television and radio presenter. 
King first came to prominence in 1965 when "Everyone's Gone to the Moon", a song that he wrote and sang while still an undergraduate, achieved chart success.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This was my song of the day on Monday. Never heard it with my old guitar hero Randy Rhoads before. It's pretty catchy


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Hey You- Pink Floyd


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> Ruby Tuesday - Melanie


I would not have thought that Melanie would cover that song. I didn't listen a lot to Melody but what I did her I liked.


----------



## Duncan

*he Number One Hit Song in the USA on November 7, 1967 -*






*Lulu - "To Sir With Love"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on November 7, 1987 -*






*George Strait - "Am I Blue"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for November 7, 2019 -*






*The Gentrys - "Keep On Dancing"*


----------



## bharbeke

Gary Allan - Her Man


----------



## Rogerx

Misery and Gin (Live 1981) · Merle Haggard


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on November 8, 1968 -*






*The Beatles - "Hey Jude"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on November 8, 1988 -*






*Rosanne Cash - "Runaway Train"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for November 8, 2019 -*






*Blues Magoos - "(We Ain't Got) Nothin' Yet"*

"(We Ain't Got) Nothin' Yet" is a song by the American rock band Blues Magoos, released in October 1966. It was a chart hit in the United States in February 1967. It was written by Ron Gilbert, Ralph Scala and Mike Esposito. The Vox Continental organ riff was closely based on guitarist James Burton's riff to Ricky Nelson's 1962 rock recording of the old George Gershwin standard "Summertime", which also inspired Deep Purple's 1970 hit song "Black Night".


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Serge

Cemetery Gates · Steve 'n' Seagulls / A delightful rendition of a Pantera song by the Finnish cover band


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Alex Harvey:To Make My Life Beautiful


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on November 9, 1969 -*






*The Fifth Dimension - "Wedding Bell Blues"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on November 9, 1989 -*






*Kathy Mattea - "Burnin' Old Memories"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for November 9, 2019 -*






*The Knickerbockers - "Lies"*

*The Knickerbockers* were an American rock band, formed in Bergenfield, New Jersey, United States, in 1964.[2] They were best remembered for their 1965 Beatles sound-alike hit single "Lies".


----------



## Rogerx

Gordon Lightfoot - Sundown {HD}


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on November 10, 1970 -*






*The Jackson Five - "I'll Be There" *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on November 10, 1990 -*






*Joe Diffie - "Home"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for November 10, 2019 -*






*The Music Machine - "Talk Talk"*

*The Music Machine* was an American rock band formed in Los Angeles, California in 1966. Fronted by chief songwriter and lead vocalist Sean Bonniwell, the band cultivated a characteristically dark and rebellious image reflected in an untamed musical approach. Sometimes it made use of distorted guitar lines and hallucinogenic organ parts, punctuated by Bonniwell's distinctively throaty vocals. Although they managed to attain national chart success only briefly with two singles, the Music Machine is today considered by many critics to be one of the groundbreaking acts of the 1960s. Their style is now recognized as a pioneering force in proto-punk; yet within a relatively short period of time, they began to employ more complex lyrical and instrumental arrangements that went beyond the typical garage band format.


----------



## Rogerx

The Hollies -Having a Good Time


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on November 11, 1971 -*






*Cher - "Gypsies, Tramps, and Thieves"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on November 11, 1991 -*






*Garth Brooks - "Shameless"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for November 11, 2019 -*






*The Capitols - "Cool Jerk"*


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Patsy Cline Too Many Secrets


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on November 12, 1972 -*






*Johnny Nash - "I Can See Clearly Now"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on November 12, 1992 -*






*Wynonna - "No One Else On Earth"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for November 12, 2019 -*






*Syndicate of Sound - "Little Girl"*

*The Syndicate of Sound* was an American garage rock band formed in San Jose, California that was first active between 1964 and 1970. Through their national hit "Little Girl", the band developed a raw sound, and became forerunners in the psychedelic rock genre.


----------



## Rogerx

That's Life - Frank Sinatra


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on November 13, 1973 -*






*Eddie Kendricks - "Keep On Truckin'"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on November 13, 1993 -*






*Brooks and Dunn - "She Used To Be Mine"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for November 13, 2019 -*






*Deon Jackson - "Love Makes The World Go Round"*


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## ldiat

future Chicago Transit Authority


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Luchesi

Mollie John said:


> *The Number One Hit Song in the USA on November 13, 1973 -*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Eddie Kendricks - "Keep On Truckin'"*


It bumped Midnight Train To Georgia from number 1.


----------



## Rogerx

Frankie Laine Jezebel


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on November 14, 1974 -*






*John Lennon featuring Elton John - "Whatever Gets You Through The Night"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on November 14, 1994 -*






*Mary Chapin Carpenter - "Shut Up and Kiss Me"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for November 14, 2019 -*






*The Casinos - "Then You Can Tell Me Goodbye"*

*The Casinos* was a nine-member doo-*** group from Cincinnati, Ohio, led by Gene Hughes and which included Bob Armstrong, Ray White, and Pete Bolton. Ken Brady performed with the group, taking over for Hughes from 1962 to 1965 as lead singer. Pete Bolton was replaced at the time by Jerry Baker. Brady left the group to perform as a solo artist and Hughes returned, at which time the Casinos became a nine-piece group. They are best known for their John D. Loudermilk-penned song "Then You Can Tell Me Goodbye", which hit #6 on the Billboard Hot 100 chart in 1967, well after the end of the doo-*** era.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Nat King Cole sings "When I Fall in Love"


----------



## haydnguy

A Rerun


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Luchesi

Elton decided he shouldn't be on this one because of the lyrics (?);


----------



## haydnguy

Luchesi said:


> Elton decided he shouldn't be on this one because of the lyrics (?);


I don't know, Liza Minnelli looked pretty excited about it.


----------



## Sloe

One of the best schlagers ever Björn Skifs singing Michelangelo in the Swedish selection for Eurovision song contest in 1975:






The song came on fifth place of ten.

The song is about a man that wants to make a portrait of his girlfriend and gets an idea to call Michelangelo to paint her or help him with the painting it is not clear in the lyrics.

Björn Skifs was the singer in Blue Swede who had a big international success with a version of hooked on a feeling.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Melissa Etheridge - Your Little Secret


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on November 15, 1975 -*






*Elton John - "Island Girl"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on November 15, 1995 -*






*George Strait - "Check Yes or No"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for November 15, 2019 -*






*Keith - "98.6"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on November 16, 1976 -*






*Rod Stewart - "Tonight's the Night"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on November 16, 1996 -*






*Deana Carter - "Strawberry Wine"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for November 16, 2019 -*






*The American Breed - "Bend Me Shape Me"*

*The American Breed* was an American rock band that was formed in 1958 and disbanded in 1970, later evolving into Rufus.


----------



## Sloe

Buddy Holly with Weezer the video known from the installation CD-ROM for Windows 95:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Pleasant Valley Sunday (2007 Remaster) · The Monkees


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on November 17, 1977 -*






*Debbie Boone - "You Light Up My LIfe"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on November 17, 1997 -*






*Shania Twain - "Love Gets Me Every Time"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for November 17, 2019 -*






*Buffalo Springfield - "For What It's Worth"*


----------



## Rogerx

Bruce Springsteen - I'm On Fire (Official Video)


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on November 18, 1978 -*






*Donna Summer - "MacArthur Park"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on November 18, 1998 -*






*The Dixie Chicks - "Wide Open Spaces"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for November 18, 2019 -*






*Johnny Maestro & the Brooklyn Bridge - "Worst That Could Happen"*


----------



## Sloe

Okie From Muskogee in Swedish performed by the dance band Lars Kristers:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Early In The Morning - Vanity Fare


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on November 19, 1979 -*






*Donna Summer and Barbra Streisand - "No More Tears (Enough Is Enough)"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on November 19, 1999 -*






*Martina McBride - "I Love You"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for November 19, 2019 -*






*John Fred and His Playboy Band - "Judy In Disguise" *


----------



## poodlebites

Mollie John said:


> *Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for November 19, 2019 -*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *John Fred and His Playboy Band - "Judy In Disguise" *


Los Salvajes, a really good beat band from Spain, did a pretty good version of this song:


----------



## Rogerx

Kevin Johnson - Rock ´n Roll (I gave you all the best Years of my Life) 1977


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on November 20, 1980 -*






*Kenny Rogers - "Lady"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on November 20, 2000 -*






*Phil Vassar - "Just Another Day In Paradise"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for November 20, 2019 -*






*The Lemon Pipers - "Green Tambourine"*

*The Lemon Pipers* were a 1960s psychedelic rock band from Oxford, Ohio, known chiefly for their song "Green Tambourine", which reached No. 1 in the United States in 1968. The song has been credited as being the first bubblegum pop chart-topper.


----------



## Luchesi

https://www.ye.com/watch?v=Qt2mbGP6vFI


----------



## Serge

AuktYon - Homba

Russian legends AuktYon working on their magic.


----------



## bharbeke

Mollie John said:


> *Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for November 20, 2019 -*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Lemon Pipers - "Green Tambourine"*
> 
> *The Lemon Pipers* were a 1960s psychedelic rock band from Oxford, Ohio, known chiefly for their song "Green Tambourine", which reached No. 1 in the United States in 1968. The song has been credited as being the first bubblegum pop chart-topper.


This song features in the end credits of Recess: School's Out, which is where I heard it. The psychedelic rock band thing may explain the visuals they used during the music.


----------



## Rogerx

Where Do You Go to My Lovely - Complete Version (Peter Sarstedt)


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on November 21, 1981 -*






*Olivia Newton-John - "Physical"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on November 21, 2001 -*






*Toby Keith - "I Wanna Talk About Me"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for November 21, 2019 -*






*Iron Butterfly - "In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida"*


----------



## bharbeke

Joe Diffie - Pickup Man

This is a really catchy song with clever, memorable lyrics.


----------



## ldiat

from the pittsburgh area


----------



## Rogerx

Bette Midler - Beast Of Burden (Rolling Stones) (1984) HD 0815007


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on November 22, 1982 -*






*Lionel Ritchie - "Truly"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on November 22, 2002 -*






*Keith Urban - "Somebody Like You"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for November 22, 2019 -*






*The Human Beinz - "Nobody But Me"*


----------



## bharbeke

Mollie John said:


> *The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on November 22, 2002 -*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Keith Urban - "Somebody Like You"*


Not just a #1 song, but #1 for something like 8 weeks

Check this one out in a live version, too. He knocks it out!


----------



## ldiat

ONLY BECAUSE ITS BEEN 56 YEARS NOV 22, 1963


----------



## Rogerx

The Doobie Brothers - What A Fool Believes (Official Music Video)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on November 23, 1983 -*






*Lionel Richie - "All Night Long"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on November 23, 2003 -*






*Toby Keith - "I Love This Bar"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for November 23, 2019 -*






*The Clique - "Sugar On Sunday"*


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Best Is Yet To Come


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on November 24, 1984 -*






*Wham! - "Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on November 24, 2004 -*






*Lonestar - "Mr. Mom"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for November 24, 2019 -*






*Thunderclap Newman - "Something In The Air" *


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

If I Never Sing Another Song - Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on November 25, 1985 -*






*Phil Collins and Marilyn Martin - "Separate Lives"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on November 25, 2005 -*






*Keith Urban - "Better Life"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for November 25, 2019 -*






*Steam - "Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye"*


----------



## Rogerx

Mungo Jerry - You Don't Have To Be In The Army To Fight The War


----------



## ldiat

only reason i post this...watch his foot bouncing to the tune!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on November 26, 1985 -*






*Bon Jovi - "You Give Love A Bad Name"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on November 26, 2006 -*






*Carrie Underwood - "Before He Cheats"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for November 26, 2019 -*






*Eddie Holman - "Hey There Lonely Girl"*


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Adamo - la tendresse


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on November 27, 1987 -*






*Bill Medley and Jennifer Warnes - "(I've Had) The Time of My Life"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on November 27, 2007 -*






*Carrie Underwood - "So Small"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for November 27, 2019 -*






*The Youngbloods - "Get Together"*


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Paul Anka - Steel Guitar And A Glass Of Wine


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on November 28, 1988 -*






*Will To Power - "Baby, I Love Your Way/Freebird Medley (Free Baby)*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on November 28, 2008 -*






*Taylor Swift - "Love Story"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for November 28, 2019 -*






*Spiral Staircase - "More Today Than Yesterday"*


----------



## haydnguy

1968...#3 U.S. Billboard Hot 100


----------



## ldiat

Mollie John said:


> *The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on November 28, 2008 -*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Taylor Swift - "Love Story"*


----------



## Rogerx

Tavares - Whodunit (1977)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on November 29, 1989 -*






*Milli Vanilli - "Blame It On The Rain"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on November 29, 2009 -*






*Lady Antebellum - "Need You Now"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for November 29, 2019 -*






*Shocking Blue - "Venus"*


----------



## Rogerx

Abba - Ring, Ring (Official Video)


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on November 30, 1990 -*






*Whitney Houston - "I'm Your Baby Tonight"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on November 30, 2010 -*






*Brad Paisley - "Anything Like Me"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day for November 30, 2019 -*






*The Ides of March - "Vehicle"*


----------



## Art Rock

Pet peeve: "One Hit Wonders" should include the country it's referring to. Shocking Blue for instance had 14 top40 hits in the Netherlands, of which two made #1 (and Venus was not even one of them). I've seen Status Quo referred to as a one hit wonder (probably in the USA), whereas in the UK they had 60 chart hits, of which 22 made the top 10.


----------



## Duncan

Art Rock said:


> Pet peeve: "One Hit Wonders" should include the country it's referring to. Shocking Blue for instance had 14 top40 hits in the Netherlands, of which two made #1 (and Venus was not even one of them). I've seen Status Quo referred to as a one hit wonder (probably in the USA), whereas in the UK they had 60 chart hits, of which 22 made the top 10.


That's entirely my doing as I thought that "Featured "Top 40 USA - One Hit Wonder" of the Day for Month, Day, Year" didn't scan quite as nicely as I wanted it to but you're making a significantly valid point and thus I will change the wording to reflect your genuinely constructive criticism although I'm not entirely certain yet that I was going to continue doing this particular three post grouping as I have a couple of thread ideas in mind that would preclude working on these but who knows, eh?


----------



## Rogerx

Hot Chocolate - I believe in Miracle


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on December 1, 1956 -*






*Elvis Presley - "Love Me Tender"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on December 1, 1976 -*






*Mel Tillis - "Good Woman Blues"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "Top 40 USA - One Hit Wonder" of the Day for December 1, 2019 - *






*Eric Burdon & War - "Spill The Wine"*


----------



## pianozach

20centrfuge said:


> Mockingbird


Absolutely a case where the original is far better than the cover.

I hated this song when I first heard it . . . by James and Carly.

Then one day I heard the wonderful original Inez and Charlie version, and marvelled at how quickly a song can be ruined.


----------



## pianozach

haydnguy said:


> 1968...#3 U.S. Billboard Hot 100


Stoned Cold Picnic FUN FACT: This is a *Laura Nyro* song, as was another of their hits, "Wedding Bell Blues".

5th Dimension FUN FACT: Founding member *Ron Townson* (he's the big guy) was a former choir director and placed in the top three voices in local auditions for *New York's Metropolitan Opera* before joining the Wings Over Jordan gospel choir and touring with Dorothy Dandridge and Nat "King" Cole, and appearing with Dandridge in the 1959 film of Porgy and Bess.


----------



## pianozach

Cash Box Top 100 number-one single 50 years ago

22 November 1969 
29 November 1969
6 December 1969

*Come Together
The Beatles
*
They'd knocked the *5th Dimension*'s *Wedding Bell Blues* (written by *Laura Nyro*) out of the top spot.

*Blood Sweat & Tears* pushed The Beatles out with _*And When I Die*_ the week of December 13. It was also written by *Laura Nyro*.


----------



## Rogerx

Puff The Magic Dragon -- Peter, Paul & Mary ~ Live 1965


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on December 2, 1957 -*






*Elvis Presley - "Jailhouse Rock"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on December 2, 1977 -*






*Dolly Parton - "Here You Come Again"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "Top 40 USA - One Hit Wonder" of the Day for December 2, 2019 -*






*Norman Greenbaum - "Spirit In The Sky"*


----------



## Rogerx

TELL YOUR MAMA - Blackbird (Official Audio)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Puff The Magic Dragon -- Peter, Paul & Mary ~ Live 1965


we had a cat named "puffy" rip


----------



## ldiat




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on December 3, 1958 -*






*The Teddy Bears - "To Know Him Is To Love Him"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on December 3, 1978 -*






*Charley Rich and Janie Fricke - "On My Knees"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "Top 40 USA - One Hit Wonder" of the Day for December 3, 2019 -*






*Alive and Kicking - "Tighter and Tighter" *


----------



## Rogerx

Dusty Springfield - If You Go Away


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on December 4, 1959 -*






*Bobby Darin - "Mack The Knife" *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on December 3, 1979 -*






*Moe Bandy - "I Cheated Me Right Out Of You"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "Top 40 USA - One Hit Wonder" of the Day for December 4, 2019 -*






*Bobby Bloom - "Montego Bay"*


----------



## Rogerx

Colin Blunstone - Andorra


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on December 5, 1960 -*






*Elvis Presley - "Are You Lonesome Tonight?"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on December 5, 1980 -*






*Ronnie Milsap - "Smoky Mountain Rain"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "Top 40 USA - One Hit Wonder" of the Day for December 5, 2019 -*






*The Five Stairsteps - "O-o-h Child" *

"O-o-h Child" is a 1970 single recorded by Chicago soul family group the Five Stairsteps and released on the Buddah label.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Dave Dee ... - Hold tight 1966


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on December 6, 1961 -*






*The Marvellettes - "Please Mr. Postman"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on December 6, 1981 -*






*George Jones - "Still Doing Time"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "Top 40 USA - One Hit Wonder" of the Day for December 6, 2019 -*






*Free - "All Right Now"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on December 7, 1962 -*






*The Four Seasons - "Big Girls Don't Cry"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on December 7, 1982 -*






*The Bellamy Brothers - "******* Girl"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "Top 40 USA - One Hit Wonder" of the Day for December 7, 2019 -*






*The Jaggerz - "The Rapper"*


----------



## ldiat

Mollie John said:


> *Featured "Top 40 USA - One Hit Wonder" of the Day for December 7, 2019 -*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Jaggerz - "The Rapper"*


from the Pittsburgh Pa area


----------



## Rogerx

The Springfields "Silver Threads and Golden Needles"


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on December 8, 1963 -*






*The Singing Nun - "Dominique" *


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on December 8, 1983 -*






*Janie Fricke - "Tell Me A Lie"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "Top 40 USA - One Hit Wonder" of the Day for December 8, 2019 -*






*Edison Lighthouse - "Love Grows Where My Rosemary Goes"*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Games People Play (Remastered 2002)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


>


Be careful with your real friends, you may need them some time. 
Or they you for that matter.


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Hit Song in the USA on December 9, 1964 -*






*Bobby Vinton - "Mr. Lonely"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Number One Country Music Song in the USA on December 9, 1984 -*






*Earl Thomas Conley - "Chance of Lovin' You"*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured "Top 40 USA - One Hit Wonder" of the Day for December 9, 2019 -*






*Brewer And Shipley - "One Toke Over The Line"*


----------



## pianozach

Mollie John said:


> *The Number One Hit Song in the USA on December 8, 1963 -*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Singing Nun - "Dominique" *


*I do believe that this also qualifies as a One Hit Wonder song as well.
*
.

.



Mollie John said:


> *Featured "Top 40 USA - One Hit Wonder" of the Day for December 9, 2019 -*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brewer And Shipley - "One Toke Over The Line"*


*Gail Farrell* and *Dick Dale* sing *Brewer and Shipley*'s song _*"One Toke Over The Line,"*_ on *The Lawrence Welk Show*.

I think they may have misinterpreted the intent of the song.


----------



## haydnguy

> One of the biggest records of 1967 came from this Memphis group that got their start moonlighting as a touring version of Ronny And The Daytonas. Group members included Jerry Lee Masters (group leader and bass player), Gary Wayne McEwen (guitar), B. B. Cunningham, Jr. (lead vocals and electric organ), and John Will Hunter (drums), this was the only hit the group would ever have. They would record only a few more singles and an album for the Verve record label. Drummer John Will Hunter took his own life in early 1976. B.B. Cunningham, Jr. was the brother of Bill Cunningham of the Box Tops. He murdered while working as a security guard in Memphis in 2012.


----------



## Rogerx

*Song of today*

Song of the day...

What song marked your day and your feelings or experiences....







The New Seekers - Pinball Wizard / See Me Feel Me


----------



## bharbeke

Joe Satriani - Light Years Away

Satriani is one of my favorite guitarists. He does not fit into the same mold as any other artist out there.


----------



## Duncan

*On holiday until Mid-January...

Joyeux Noël et Bonne Année !

- Duncan*


----------



## Rogerx

*Song of today*

Song of the day...

What song marked your day and your feelings or experiences....


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Song of the day...
> 
> What song marked your day and your feelings or experiences....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The New Seekers - Pinball Wizard / See Me Feel Me


very nice cover!!


----------



## ldiat

What song marked your day and your feelings or experiences....


----------



## ldiat

What song marked your day and your feelings or experiences....


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

What song marked your day and your feelings or experiences...


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Roxette - Fading Like A Flower

Rest in peace Marie Fredriksson


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Young Norwegian folksinger Kim André Rysstad sings rockers Dumdum Boys fantastic "Stjernesludd". Boy can he sing


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Crying - Don McLean


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Jay & The Americans - Cara Mia


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Do they Know it's Christmas ~ Band Aid 1984


----------



## Rogerx

#BandAid30
Band Aid 30 - Do They Know It's Christmas? (2014)


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## ldiat

and now



 for some thing very different


----------



## Rogerx

Boney M - Hark the Herald Angel sing


----------



## bharbeke

Brian Setzer Orchestra - Here Comes Santa Claus

I like Elvis as much as the next person, but I think this version improves on the old standard. You've got the backup singers ("Here comes S-A-N-T-A"), some swinging horns, and some smoking electric guitar work to add a lot of zest to the song.


----------



## Rogerx

Bing Crosby & The Andrews Sisters - The Twelve Days Of Christmas


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy

Brenda Lee


----------



## Jacck

Dymytry - CHERNOBYL 




a metal band from Prague


----------



## Luchesi

It surprises me now that all these young and wildly different acts were on the same show!






Mick Jagger at 1:36:20


----------



## Rogerx

Connie Francis ~ Blue Winter


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

'm dreaming Of A White Christmas--by--Bing Crosby--


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

The Police - Every Breath You Take (Official Music Video)


----------



## bharbeke

Rogerx said:


> The Police - Every Breath You Take (Official Music Video)


I hope nobody is watching you like a stalker, Rogerx!


----------



## Rogerx

bharbeke said:


> I hope nobody is watching you like a stalker, Rogerx!


Other way around bharbeke.


----------



## Rogerx

From A Jack To A King


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Pink Floyd - "Hey You"


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Jay




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

John Denver and The Muppets: A Christmas Together "12 Days of Christmas"


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra - September of My Years.wmv


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Lookin' Out My Back Door (Official Video)


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## jim prideaux

the medley from side two of Abbey Road.....more specifically 'She came in from the bathroom window'


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

jim prideaux said:


> the medley from side two of Abbey Road.....more specifically 'She came in from the bathroom window'


----------



## ldiat

notice how Paul is out of step and bare foot. 2 clues that he was dead. i guess they did or use to bury people bare foot in Italy!! oh and the licence plate IF 28. if he were alive he would be 28 years old


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Hollies - Magic woman touch. (1972)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Slade - Merry Christmas Everybody + Lyrics


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Slade - Merry Christmas Everybody + Lyrics


and Happy Christmas and a Merry New Year to You Rogerx


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

The Carpenters - Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas


----------



## Rogerx

Bee Gees - To Love Somebody (1967) HD 0815007


----------



## haydnguy

The Doobie Brothers - Listen To The Music


----------



## Rogerx

Sweet Dreams Eurythmics lyrics


----------



## Jay




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

The Allisons* - Are You Sure


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

My Truly, Truly Fair by Guy Mitchell 1951


----------



## Rogerx

Kacey Musgraves - What Are You Doing New Year's Eve?


----------



## Rogerx

Abba - Happy New Year (Official Video)

​


----------



## ldiat

rogerx said:


> abba - happy new year (official video)
> 
> ​


happy new year!!


----------



## Rogerx

Marvin Gaye - Inner City Blues (Make Me Wanna Holler)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

The Doors - Touch Me (Live)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

any one get this??


----------



## haydnguy

ldiat said:


> any one get this??


hmm... video unavailable. couldn't see it on youtube site either.


----------



## ldiat

haydnguy said:


> hmm... video unavailable. couldn't see it on youtube site either.


wow! wonder why?


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> wow! wonder why?


I can see it


----------



## Rogerx

Everybody's Talkin' - Harry Nilsson - with lyrics


----------



## haydnguy

ldiat said:


> wow! wonder why?


I think it is caused by the permissions that the uploader of the video allowed.


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> I can see it


cool, thanks!!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## jim prideaux

Song of the ……..week!!!

Fools-performed by Drugdealer (from their late 2019 album Raw Honey)


----------



## pianozach

Pirates
Emerson, Lake & Palmer
Live in Montreal 1977
Godfrey Salmon, conducting a 70-pc orchestra

While the orchestra is impressive, even more so is that Greg Lake can sing while playing such intricate parts on the electric bass.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

A song by Queen <3


----------



## Rogerx

Nick Mackenzie - Hello Good Morning


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## ldiat

haydnguy said:


>


not to step on your post but I think the original


----------



## Rogerx

Nancy Sinatra & Lee Hazlewood-Summer Wine


----------



## ldiat




----------



## pianozach

Oh, no no no no no no no NO.

*The Mole from the Ministry* from 25 O'Clock by *The Dukes of Stratosphear*


----------



## Rogerx

Bonzo Dog (Doo Dah) Band - I'm The Urban Spaceman


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Serge

The Wallflowers - One Headlight


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy

Serge said:


> The Wallflowers - One Headlight


Nice one! Hadn't thought about that song for a long time.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Seekers The Carnival Is Over (1967 In Colour Stereo)


----------



## haydnguy

Who Is The Greatest? We all knew it was Ringo.


----------



## Jay




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Laura Branigan - Solitaire (Official Music Video)


----------



## haydnguy

From the album Joe Cocker Released November 1972


----------



## haydnguy

Stairway to heaven live! as seen on "The song remains the same". from the band's concert in Madison Square Garden new york city at 1973.


----------



## Rogerx

Aphrodite's Child - It's 5 O Clock (HQ) - (Remastered)


----------



## ldiat

haydnguy said:


> Stairway to heaven live! as seen on "The song remains the same". from the band's concert in Madison Square Garden new york city at 1973.


and what happens if one plays this tune backwards???


----------



## haydnguy

One goes DOWN the stairs???


----------



## ldiat

haydnguy said:


> One goes DOWN the stairs???


LOL LOL well it is said it plays a Satanic Message! that is a/the story:devil:


----------



## ldiat

The Rush drummer and lyricist Neil Peart has died at the age of 67.


----------



## pianozach

*Karn Evil 9 2nd Impression (1973, 2014 remastered)
*


----------



## Rogerx

John Fogerty - Jambalaya (On The Bayou)


----------



## DeepR

Mark Knopfler, finest guitarist ever :tiphat:


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy

pianozach said:


> *Karn Evil 9 2nd Impression (1973, 2014 remastered)
> *


Karn Evil 9 is excellent.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My choice for saddest song on earth: Alfonsina y el mar with Mariana Flores & Quito Gato.


----------



## Luchesi

Enjoyable to watch. 'Such pitch control..


----------



## Rogerx

Moya Brennan- I Will Find You


----------



## ldiat




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Carole King, You've got a friend


----------



## jim prideaux

Live version from what would appear to be the Dan's 1993-4 tour ('alive in America)……..

Walter Becker-Down in the Bottom.

the additional horns and backing vocals take this song from 11 Tracks of Whack to completely new heights....and Beckers playing and vocals are marvellous.....do yourselves a favour!


----------



## bharbeke




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Cilla Black - Anyone Who Had A Heart


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Games People Play (Remastered 2002)


----------



## haydnguy

:clap:

For No One


----------



## Luchesi

haydnguy said:


> :clap:
> 
> For No One


For some conspiracists, this song confirmed to them that Lennon and McCartney didn't write their own songs.


----------



## Rogerx

Chris Andrews To Whom It Concerns


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

The Everly Brothers - Cathy's Clown


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


>


They really look like playboys


----------



## Rogerx

Tony Orlando & Dawn - Say Has Anybody Seen My Sweet Gypsy Rose ( 1973 )


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich: You Make it Move


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


>


I see what you are doing :lol:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Faith - George Michael


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Found this live version without the electronic stuff. Still a nice tune! They might have been inspired by Stockhausen on the original album version


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

The Kiki Dee Band - I've Got The Music In Me


----------



## ldiat

January 19, 1943


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

Bangles - Walk Like An Egyptian (1986) PIttsburgh, PA


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra-That's life lyrics


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


>


Sounds good on a coconut beach please, with better temperature then here.


----------



## pianozach

Hurt
by Trent Reznor
arr. Eric Whitacre


----------



## Rogerx

Brian Hyland - Ginny Come Lately


----------



## haydnguy

Me and You and a Dog Named Boo" is the 1971 debut single by Lobo and written by Kent LaVoie. It appears on the Introducing Lobo album. The single peaked at number five on the Billboard Hot 100 and was the first of his four number one on the Easy Listening chart, where it had a two-week stay at number one in May 1971.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Otis Redding - Try A Little Tenderness


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

simon garfunkel bridge over troubled water with lyrics


----------



## haydnguy

Chicago 1974


----------



## Rogerx

Manhattan Transfer - Chanson D`Amour


----------



## Rogerx

Then I Kissed Her - Beach Boys


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy

What a song.


----------



## haydnguy

FLASH MOB - ALL OVER THE WORLD - ELO -CHILE


----------



## Rogerx

Chris Rea - Looking For The Summer HD 720


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> Chris Rea - Looking For The Summer HD 720


The way this camera is mounted showing the railroad track reminds me of going to a movie theater and seeing a clip where the camera is attached to the front of a roller coaster. As the roller coaster goes around curves at full speed you can look around the audience and see people actually leaning while looking at the video as if they are actually on the roller coaster.


----------



## Rogerx

Aretha Franklin ft. Michael McDonald - Ever Changing Times (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

The Tremeloes - Even The Bad Times Are Good (1967 )


----------



## haydnguy

Beach Boys


----------



## haydnguy

Beach Boys


----------



## Rogerx

*For our British members.*






Vera Lynn - We'll Meet Again
For our British members.


----------



## pianozach

*Vera
Pink Floyd*






BTW, *Vera Lynn* is still alive. She's *102 years old*.

In the *Pink Floyd* song, Roger Waters (as "Pink") asks, _*"Vera, Vera, what has become of you?"*_

Her last single, _*"I Love This Land"*_, written by *André Previn*, was released to mark the end of the Falklands War in 1982.

In 1995 Lynn gave her last public singing performance outside Buckingham Palace in 1995 in a ceremony that marked the golden jubilee of VE Day, although she did sing a few bars of *"We'll Meet Again"* at the United Kingdom's VE Day Diamond Jubilee ceremonies in 2005 in Trafalgar square.

In 2009, at age 92, she became the oldest living artist to top the UK Albums Chart, with compilation album *We'll Meet Again: The Very Best of Vera Lynn*. Lynn also published her autobiography, *Some Sunny Day*, in 2009. She had written two previous memoirs: *Vocal Refrain* (1975) and *We'll Meet Again* (1989).

Dame Vera also scored a number one in 2014, when she was 97 with the collection "*Vera Lynn: National Treasure*", and remains the oldest person to top the album charts.

In 2017, to commemorate her centennial year, she released the compilation album of hits *Vera Lynn 100*, and hit #3 on the charts, making her the first centenarian performer to do so.


----------



## Luchesi

pianozach said:


> *Vera
> Pink Floyd*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, *Vera Lynn* is still alive. She's *102 years old*.
> 
> In the *Pink Floyd* song, Roger Waters (as "Pink") asks, _*"Vera, Vera, what has become of you?"*_
> 
> Her last single, _*"I Love This Land"*_, written by *André Previn*, was released to mark the end of the Falklands War in 1982.
> 
> In 1995 Lynn gave her last public singing performance outside Buckingham Palace in 1995 in a ceremony that marked the golden jubilee of VE Day, although she did sing a few bars of *"We'll Meet Again"* at the United Kingdom's VE Day Diamond Jubilee ceremonies in 2005 in Trafalgar square.
> 
> In 2009, at age 92, she became the oldest living artist to top the UK Albums Chart, with compilation album *We'll Meet Again: The Very Best of Vera Lynn*. Lynn also published her autobiography, *Some Sunny Day*, in 2009. She had written two previous memoirs: *Vocal Refrain* (1975) and *We'll Meet Again* (1989).
> 
> Dame Vera also scored a number one in 2014, when she was 97 with the collection "*Vera Lynn: National Treasure*", and remains the oldest person to top the album charts.
> 
> In 2017, to commemorate her centennial year, she released the compilation album of hits *Vera Lynn 100*, and hit #3 on the charts, making her the first centenarian performer to do so.


Her voice when it hit those loud high notes really affected men, young men.


----------



## Rogerx

Roek's Family - Get Yourself A Ticket


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

One Way Wind (with lyrics)- The Cats


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Rags To Riches - Tony Bennett


----------



## pianozach

*Steppenwolf - The Pusher
1968
*
Little known fun fact: Folk/Country star *Hoyt Axton* wrote this.

He also wrote the *No No Song*, a Top Ten Hit for *Ringo Starr* in 1975, and

*Joy To the World* and _*Never Been to Spain*_, hit records for *Three Dog Night*, and

Hoyt's mother, *Mae Boren Axton*, co-wrote *Heartbreak Hotel*, a major hit for *Elvis Presley*.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Vikki Carr - It Must Be Him (1967)


----------



## haydnguy

FLASHMOB's *Around The World*


----------



## bharbeke

Montgomery Gentry - If You Ever Stop Loving Me (Live)

I love the song, and the live version gives it an ending and strips out the motorcycle sounds from the music video.


----------



## Rogerx

(You're My) Soul And Inspiration Righteous Brothers {Stereo}


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## bharbeke

Hootie and the Blowfish - Hold My Hand

Darius Rucker's voice is a treasure, and this song is fun to hear in concert. Has anyone heard the new Hootie album? If so, what did you think?


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## ldiat




----------



## haydnguy

This may be the best one yet.
ALL OVER THE WORLD ♛ People Are Awesome
FLASHMOB


----------



## haydnguy

Mistake sorry....


----------



## Rogerx

Andy Williams - It's So Easy (1970)


----------



## bharbeke

Gary Moore - Down the Line (Live From London)

If you only know Moore from Thin Lizzy, then I have good news for you. His solo work is plentiful and exceptional.


----------



## pianozach

bharbeke said:


> Hootie and the Blowfish - Hold My Hand
> 
> Darius Rucker's voice is a treasure, and this song is fun to hear in concert. Has anyone heard the new Hootie album? If so, what did you think?


No, but I've sang/played/covered a few of *Darius Rucker*'s songs live at church services, including "_*This*_", "*Love Will*", and "*Together Anything's Possible*".


----------



## Rogerx

Justin Hayward - Forever Autumn


----------



## ldiat




----------



## pianozach

*Billie Eilish
i love you
*


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra - Stormy weather (Album Version)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Bangles - Manic Monday


----------



## ldiat




----------



## pianozach

*"Un bel dì, vedremo"
from Madame Butterfly 
Giacomo Puccini*

Italian operatic soprano *MIRELLA FRENI* passed away yesterday at the age of 84.

Here she is in 1974 with *Herbert von Karajan* conducting the *Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra*.

Try not to cry as she sings the last lines.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

John Denver - Sunshine On My Shoulders (Official Audio)


----------



## Rogerx

pianozach said:


> *"Un bel dì, vedremo"
> from Madame Butterfly
> Giacomo Puccini*
> 
> Italian operatic soprano *MIRELLA FRENI* passed away yesterday at the age of 84.
> 
> Here she is in 1974 with *Herbert von Karajan* conducting the *Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra*.
> 
> Try not to cry as she sings the last lines.


Would you be so nice and post this again in the opera thread.


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> Would you be so nice and post this again in the opera thread.


_As you wish . . . _


----------



## bharbeke

Vince Gill - Down to New Orleans

If this song sounds like something a guitarist and keyboard player wrote together, that's because it is.

I really don't understand YouTube's new restrictions on content made for kids. What harm does being able to add a video to a playlist do? Videos for kids are things that parents and caregivers WANT to be able to save for later if they are any good.


----------



## Rogerx

Groovy People - Lou Rawls


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Colin Blunstone - Andorra


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra - My Funny Valentine


----------



## Jay




----------



## haydnguy

The Boss


----------



## Rogerx

Beach Boys- California Girls (1965)


----------



## bharbeke

Bruce Springsteen - Livin' in the Future

The Boss came up on today's wheel of fortune (also known as an Excel random integer function), and that's the title that spoke to me today.


----------



## Rogerx

The Pushbike Song · The Mixtures


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Dave Dee Dozy Beaky Mick & Tich - Don Juan (1969)


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody (High Quality)


----------



## bharbeke

Foreigner - Feels Like the First Time (Live)

They are a great live band, and I'm hoping for the chance to see them with Kansas and Europe this year.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Greenfield & Cook - Only lies ( 1971 )


----------



## Marinera

Paco - Amor de mis amores


----------



## ldiat




----------



## bharbeke

Chris LeDoux - Little Long-Haired Outlaw

For someone whose live show was so great, there is surprisingly little decent live video of him on YouTube. Anyway, enjoy the studio version.


----------



## Rogerx

Michel Polnareff - La poupée qui fait non (1969)


----------



## Rogerx

Julien Clerc - Ce N'est Rien


----------



## haydnguy

bharbeke said:


> Foreigner - Feels Like the First Time (Live)
> 
> They are a great live band, and I'm hoping for the chance to see them with Kansas and Europe this year.


That would be a great concert with all 3 especially.


----------



## haydnguy

Posting this in honor of Britney Spears who broke her leg a couple of days ago.


----------



## Rogerx

Procol Harum - Homburg (single 1967)


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## bharbeke

The Band Perry - Done

"Done" is a song that deserves to be played for years to come.


----------



## Rogerx

Bread - If Original [1971]


----------



## Rogerx

Roberta Flack - Killing Me Softly


----------



## bharbeke

Texas Flood - Stevie Ray Vaughan and Albert King

If you have the blues this Monday, you won't after watching these two dudes tear it up and totally dig each other's playing.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Fleetwood Mac-Albatros


----------



## bharbeke

Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody

This song is an absolute treasure. Even after so many listens, whenever it comes on, my reaction is, "Oh, yeah! Awesome!"


----------



## haydnguy

Happy Birthday to George Harrison.


----------



## Rogerx

HELEN SHAPIRO - YOU DON'T KNOW


----------



## bharbeke

Billy Joel - Honky Tonk Women (live at Millennium concert)

It's one of the best Stones songs covered by a fantastic musician. It suits me this Wednesday morning.


----------



## Rogerx

Cilla Black - For No One (1966)


----------



## bharbeke

Gary Moore - Parisienne Walkways

I was going to use this for the obscure gems list in the playlist game, but I saw that the video had 45 million views, so it may not be that obscure. Nevertheless, it is awesome.


----------



## Rogerx

Eva Cassidy - True Colors.


----------



## Rogerx

YOU DON'T OWN ME By Dusty Springfield (with Lyrics)


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## bharbeke

Sara Evans - Put My Heart Down


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Ifield - I Remember You


----------



## pianozach

March 1

It's Harry Belafonte's 93rd birthday


----------



## Rogerx

Time of the Season - The Zombies (Lyrics on the screen)


----------



## bharbeke

Darius Rucker - Lighter Up

Start the week with something light and fun, I say.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

A THING CALLED LOVE by JOHNNY CASH


----------



## bharbeke

I grew up with Reba's version of You Keep Me Hangin' On. If you haven't heard it, check it out, as it's pretty good.






Dwight Yoakam - Try Not to Look So Pretty

This song popped into my head today. The whole This Time album is golden.


----------



## Rogerx

'74 '75 w/lyrics ~The Connells


----------



## bharbeke

Faith Hill - Cry

What a great voice and song!


----------



## Rogerx

Mike Denver - Absent Friends.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


>


Just one day to go. :angel:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## bharbeke

Reba McEntire - Walk On

This song is inspiring, and the performance here is as good as I've ever heard it.


----------



## Luchesi

I like to hear the qualities in her voice.


----------



## Luchesi

Richard worked on this song to showcase the character and the clarity of Karen's low range.
He famously said he didn't realize how well she sang until he heard her through studio monitors.


----------



## Rogerx

Harry Nilsson - Everybody's Talkin' (1969)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Chris Rea "Fool If You Think Is Over"


----------



## bharbeke

Diamond Rio - This State of Mind

I wanted something short and sweet for this Saturday. The singing and playing are phenomenal, and a better collection of mullets you will not find.


----------



## pianozach

*Everybody I Love You
*


----------



## Luchesi

This is the first song I learned on guitar. I don't play guitar much anymore so I wonder if this early memorized progression pattern would come back to me (like they say the early ones do).






added;
I remember I couldn't get the song out of my head, so...

Does this song do this to anyone today?

Known as an "earworm," or more scientifically as involuntary musical imagery (INMI), the phenomenon is often triggered by hearing a song, and it happens most often to people who are constantly exposed to music. Certain personality traits are also linked to higher risk; some studies suggests people with obsessive-compulsive or neurotic tendencies are more likely to experience it.


----------



## Rogerx

Pilot - It's Magic • TopPop


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy

Styx - Paradise Theater - A great concept album
(Beginning and ending of album. The Beginning and End of the Paradise Theater.)


----------



## Rogerx

America - A Horse With No Name+Lyrics


----------



## haydnguy

In honor of today being Women's Day.


----------



## bharbeke

Clint Black - Put Yourself in My Shoes


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face


----------



## Rogerx

ELVIS PRESLEY - GOOD LUCK CHARM


----------



## bharbeke

Billy Ray Cyrus - Somebody New

This is a great song from his sophomore album, It Won't Be the Last.


----------



## Rogerx

Mel Torme - Comin Home Baby


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## bharbeke

Keith Urban - Somebody Like You

This was his first smash hit, and I decided to throw up a live version from last year since the studio version is well-known.


----------



## Rogerx

Aretha Franklin - Spanish Harlem


----------



## Rogerx

The Drifters - Spanish Harlem
Pick your favourite


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> Pick your favourite


----------



## bharbeke

Vince Gill - South Side of Dixie

Say what you want about the South, but some of the women living there are truly phenomenal. This is a great jam for a Friday.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Bob Dylan - I Want You (Audio)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## bharbeke

Tim McGraw - The Cowboy in Me

It's a jamming song, but it also has some interesting philosophy to chew on (descriptive, not prescriptive, I would say).


----------



## Rogerx

Etta James - A Sunday Kind Of Love


----------



## bharbeke

In case you want a sincere tribute to the original, here is Reba's version of that song, Roger:











Billy Joel - Only the Good Die Young (live from MSG, Millennium concert)


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Cotton Fields (The Cotton Song) - The Beach Boys


----------



## bharbeke

Ronnie Milsap - Lost in the Fifties Tonight (In the Still of the Night)

Even if you don't know Ronnie Milsap's name, chances are good that you have heard this song playing somewhere. That voice and that saxophone sound so good here.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Queen - Nevermore (Official Lyric Video)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## bharbeke

Wynonna - No One Else On Earth (because it's awesome)


----------



## Rogerx

Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine (Official Audio)


----------



## Rogerx

Barry McGuire Eve of Destruction


----------



## bharbeke

Frozen II - Some Things Never Change

It's been in my head all morning, so I guess that makes it the song of the day. There's some great humor and singing from all of the main cast members and chorus.


----------



## Rogerx

Gerry & The Pacemakers - You'll Never Walk Alone [Official Video]
Today at 7.45 most European counties will play this song


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Gerry & The Pacemakers - You'll Never Walk Alone [Official Video]
> Today at 7.45 most European counties will play this song


i was in the play this tune is from back in high school!!! had one line. but danced!


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> Gerry & The Pacemakers - You'll Never Walk Alone [Official Video]
> Today at 7.45 most European counties will play this song





ldiat said:


> i was in the play this tune is from back in high school!!! had one line. but danced!


I've accompanied singers and ensembles on this song many, many, many times.

I've been on staff for (and occasionally in) perhaps a couple hundred musicals, operettas, recitals, and concerts, but surprisingly I've never been associated with a production of *Carousel*.


----------



## bharbeke

Brad Paisley with Carrie Underwood - Remind Me

This song and performance are so good. I was just going to link to it, but I ended up watching the whole thing.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Gary Puckett and the Union Gap - 'Lady Willpower' (1968) - HQ Video and Audio.


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> Gary Puckett and the Union Gap - 'Lady Willpower' (1968) - HQ Video and Audio.


I hadn't heard that one in a while. Very good!


----------



## bharbeke

Kenny Rogers - Lady

This song made one of the top 100 country songs of all time lists that I've heard. Kenny Rogers was a little before my time, but I have always appreciated his voice and acting ability.


----------



## pianozach

He used to be such a rocker.

And he played bass. (He played upright bass as well).


----------



## Rogerx

Kenny Rogers - Ruby, Don't Take Your Love to Town


----------



## Jacck




----------



## bharbeke

Blackhawk - Big Guitar

I love their harmonies.


----------



## Rogerx

I Call Your Name" The Mamas & the Papas


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## bharbeke

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Couldn't Stand the Weather

Greatest guitarist of all time is very subjective, but this performance demonstrates why SRV deserves to be part of the conversation about it.


----------



## pianozach

bharbeke said:


> Stevie Ray Vaughan - Couldn't Stand the Weather
> 
> Greatest guitarist of all time is very subjective, but this performance demonstrates why SRV deserves to be part of the conversation about it.


How many guitarists does it take to cover a Stevie Ray Vaughan song?

All of them, apparently.


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Kenny Rogers - Ruby, Don't Take Your Love to Town


just passed at 81. great vocalist. nice tune!


----------



## Rogerx

The Hollies - The Day That Curly Billy Shot Down Crazy Sam McGe


----------



## ldiat

haydnguy said:


>


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Sandy Coast - Capital Punishment


----------



## Rogerx

The Byrds - So You Want To Be A Rock 'n' Roll Star


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Bread Guitar Man


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> Bread Guitar Man


Bread Guitar, man.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

The Troggs - Any Way That You Want Me (Original Version)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

The Jamies - Summertime, Summertime (Audio)


----------



## Rogerx

Stay Awhile


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Room2201974

In keeping with the theme of "already seen" this tune got recycled later, but _ Déjà Entendu _ doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## Rogerx

The Byrds -Mr Spaceman( studio TV 1966)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

'd Like To Teach The World To Sing (In Perfect Harmony)


----------



## Flamme




----------



## philoctetes




----------



## philoctetes

karaoke version


----------



## Rogerx

The Herd - From The Underworld


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Room2201974

We lost Adam Schlesinger to Covid 19, one of the original One-ders.


----------



## Rogerx

If You Don't Know Me By Now - Harold Melvin & The Blue Notes


----------



## philoctetes

New Deep Purple album has been delayed fyi


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Part of Norwegian cultural heritage here <3


----------



## Rogerx

Tracy Lawerence Sticks And Stones


----------



## Rogerx

Even The Bad Times Are Good (The Tremeloes, Greatest Hits)


----------



## Flamme




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Message Is Love · Arthur Baker · Al Green


----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Johnny Mathis Deniece Williams, Too Much Too Little Too Late


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Al Stewart - Year Of The Cat


----------



## Rogerx

Otis Redding - (Sittin' On) The Dock Of The Bay (Official Music Video)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Springfields - Island Of Dreams


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Dean Martin - Cha Cha Cha d'Amour (Melodie d'Amour) [Remastered]


----------



## Flamme




----------



## pianozach

Flamme said:


>


Ow.

I expected a far more polished and creative cover of this Barry McGuire song (written by P. F. Sloan).


----------



## pianozach

*Water
Dionne Farris 
*


----------



## Rogerx

Come Dance With Me - Frank Sinatra


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Fortunes Here It Comes Again


----------



## Flamme

Wgo gives d orders here...???


----------



## Rogerx

And I Love You So


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> And I Love You So


Hi! born in Canonsburg, pa. just right outside of Pittsburgh, Pa home of the famous chocolate maker "Sarris"


----------



## Rogerx

The Walker Brothers - No Regrets •


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Hunters / Russian spy and I


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Wallace Collection - DayDream


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## pianozach

ldiat said:


>


Quite the lineup.

George and Eric and Jeff Lynne on guitars
Ringo and Phil Collins on drums, with Ray Cooper on tambourine.
Elton John on piano.

Elton also played with John Lennon.

*Ray Cooper* also played with Paul McCartney (Press to Play) and Ringo Starr (Stop and Smell the Roses). Cooper was in Elton John's band when John Lennon made a surprise guest appearance at Madison Square Garden in 1974, his last concert appearance. In 1981 Cooper responded to a request from John's ex-wife Cynthia to help out the 18-year-old Julian Lennon get a start in the music business.


----------



## Rogerx

Lipstick On Your Collar


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Burton Cummings - Something Old, Something New 81


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

New Order - Blue Monday


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

"Bridge over Troubled Water" Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Gilbert Montagné - The Fool


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## pianozach

ldiat said:


>


I find it a cruel twist of fate that while Chuck Berry is considered a pioneer of rock and roll, and actually nicknamed the *"Father of Rock and Roll"*, that *this* was his only Billboard #1 hit.


----------



## Rogerx

Nat King Cole - Who's Sorry Now


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

roger roger boger banana fana fo roger..............


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


>


Good advice in these horrible times.


----------



## Rogerx

Mad World - Gary Jules


----------



## ldiat

one of the few Doors song i like....


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My wife and I agree that Odd Nordstoga is one of the most authentic Norwegian artists alive! He was on the news a few days ago with this new song, on a pier in Oslo (I think). Love it <3


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Animals - House Of The Rising Sun 1964


----------



## Rogerx

Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Sunday for Tea (Stereo) (2011 Remaster)


----------



## Rogerx

You'll Never Walk Alone - Captain Tom Moore, Michael Ball & The NHS Voices of Care Choir


----------



## Flamme




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Jim Croce - Time in a bottle - 1973


----------



## Flamme




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Luchesi

We enjoy this song, because (for one reason) the base moves down in recognizable steps = C B A G F E D C It almost composes itself.

But, then the chorus surprises us, the base goes up,and then down, - but very predictably. F G G# A, but then F#? down to F G (with the sustained fourth for added fullness)), then the long expected G dominant 7th - straight to the tonic C. Can you hear it?


----------



## Rogerx

Anne Murray - You Needed Me


----------



## pianozach

Flamme said:


>


Well . . . that was . . . interesting.

Normally, I'd never listen to this genre of music, in fact, I'm not even sure of the name (This is death metal, right?), but I enjoyed the video. The visual imagery is disturbingly wonderful, and I do enjoy me some crazy supersonic speed drumming. And I made it all the way through to the end of the song. That's actually pretty good considering my intolerance levels.

I can't say I understood more that 10% of the lyrics. I don't 'get' that sort of vocal style at all - I find it has more in common with rapping than singing.


----------



## Flamme

LOL I like how perfectly fit the refrain with the musickal tempo, everything rises until it explodes...


> Raise our glass to blasphemy and **** upon the altar
> 
> Servants of the lord above, ignore the new world order
> 
> Conquer us, unleash damnation, go from here into temptation
> 
> Live in fear, for he forsakes you, lies endeared for all creation


It captures my mood since my mum died and my profound hatred 4 a notion of benevolent, mercyful ''god''...
As 4 tonite




 Both the song and movie almost perfectly describe how I feel atm...


----------



## Bulldog

Luchesi said:


> We enjoy this song, because (for one reason) the base moves down in recognizable steps = C B A G F E D C It almost composes itself.
> 
> But, then the chorus surprises us, the base goes up,and then down, - but very predictably. F G G# A, but then F#? down to F G (with the sustained fourth for added fullness)), then the long expected G dominant 7th - straight to the tonic C. Can you hear it?


Sorry, but all I hear is an extremely syrupy song that I've managed to avoid up until now.


----------



## Rogerx

John Denver - Calypso (Official Audio)


----------



## pianozach

Bulldog said:


> Sorry, but all I hear is an extremely syrupy song that I've managed to avoid up until now.


I shut it down halfway through the first chorus. Bleah.


----------



## Rogerx

Luchesi said:


> We enjoy this song, because (for one reason) the base moves down in recognizable steps = C B A G F E D C It almost composes itself.
> 
> But, then the chorus surprises us, the base goes up,and then down, - but very predictably. F G G# A, but then F#? down to F G (with the sustained fourth for added fullness)), then the long expected G dominant 7th - straight to the tonic C. Can you hear it?


The only thing I remember they played it endless on every program, radio or TV , was almost inescapable.


----------



## Luchesi

pianozach said:


> I shut it down halfway through the first chorus. Bleah.


Wow, and I thought I was curmudgeonly.

ORIGIN curmudgeon -- late 16th cent.: of unknown origin.

Unknown - so we can use the word as it's recently being used..

...further googling

The appearance of the word "cornmudgin" in Philemon Holland's 1600 translation of the works of Livy, _Oxford says, has led to suggestions that the term originally referred to someone who hides or hoards corn (that is, grain)._​​​_The "-mudgin" part of "cornmudgin," according to this theory, was derived from a Middle English term meaning to steal or an Old French term meaning to conceal or hide away._​​​_The OED reminds us, however, that "curmudgen," the "corn"-less version of the word in Holinshed's Chronicles, "was in use a quarter of a century before Holland's date."_​​​_The dictionary suspects "that cornmudgin is apparently merely a nonce-word of Holland's, a play upon corn and curmudgeon." (A nonce word is one used for the nonce-that is, for a specific occasion.)_​​​_The OED also debunks Samuel Johnson's suggestion that "curmudgeon" may be an English corruption of the French phrase cœur méchant , or malicious heart. (In his 1755 dictionary, Johnson attributes the idea to "an unknown correspondent.")_​​​_
_


----------



## Luchesi

Rogerx said:


> The only thing I remember they played it endless on every program, radio or TV , was almost inescapable.


Yes, there was money to be made. Listeners seem to like a subtle pattern which brings to light and underlies the universal truths in the arithmetic. How did humans end up this way?


----------



## pianozach

Luchesi said:


> Wow, and I thought I was curmudgeonly.
> 
> ORIGIN curmudgeon -- late 16th cent.: of unknown origin.
> 
> Unknown - so we can use the word as it's recently being used..
> 
> ...further googling
> 
> The appearance of the word "cornmudgin" in Philemon Holland's 1600 translation of the works of Livy, _Oxford says, has led to suggestions that the term originally referred to someone who hides or hoards corn (that is, grain)._​​​_The "-mudgin" part of "cornmudgin," according to this theory, was derived from a Middle English term meaning to steal or an Old French term meaning to conceal or hide away._​​​_The OED reminds us, however, that "curmudgen," the "corn"-less version of the word in Holinshed's Chronicles, "was in use a quarter of a century before Holland's date."_​​​_The dictionary suspects "that cornmudgin is apparently merely a nonce-word of Holland's, a play upon corn and curmudgeon." (A nonce word is one used for the nonce-that is, for a specific occasion.)_​​​_The OED also debunks Samuel Johnson's suggestion that "curmudgeon" may be an English corruption of the French phrase cœur méchant , or malicious heart. (In his 1755 dictionary, Johnson attributes the idea to "an unknown correspondent.")_​​​_
> _


And yet, I got all the way through the *Deicide* video.

I like interesting, innovative, complex, clever music. The *Medieros* song was none of these things. If it hadn't been for your interesting description of the song, I might not have even made it _THAT_ far.

Yeah, the song did worse than simply bore me, it was annoyingly bland, which is sort of like a crime. Like attempted assault of music. Or fraud.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Carpenters - Yesterday Once More (INCLUDES LYRICS)


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


> You'll Never Walk Alone - Captain Tom Moore, Michael Ball & The NHS Voices of Care Choir


This man is 100 years old today, raised a huge amount of money, incredible :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

George Jones - It's Finally Friday


----------



## Rogerx

My Way (Remastered 2008)


----------



## Luchesi




----------



## Rogerx

The Spencer Davis Group - Somebody Help Me


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> The Spencer Davis Group - Somebody Help Me


good one! gee i do not remember this one!


----------



## Rogerx

Bad, Bad Leroy Brown- Frank Sinatra


----------



## Flamme




----------



## pianozach

Flamme said:


>


No.

Just no.


----------



## pianozach

*Owner of a Lonely Heart
Yes*


----------



## ldiat




----------



## pianozach

50 years ago *Bridge Over Troubled Water* reached number one on the Billboard Hot 100 chart on February 28, 1970, and stayed at the top of the chart for six weeks.

_*Let It Be*_ was released March 6, 1970 and reached #1 on April 11, where it stayed for two weeks, only to be knocked from the #1 position on April 25 by *The Jackson 5* with _*ABC*_, where it too stayed for two weeks. The version released as a single differed from the version (remixed by Phil Spector on March 26) on the album *Let It Be*, which was longer and featured a 'rockier' guitar solo.

On May 9 *The Guess Who* reached #1 for three weeks with *American Woman/No Sugar Tonight*


----------



## pianozach

The #1 album 50 years ago was Bridge Over Troubled Water, reaching #1 on March 7, 1970, and staying there for an astonishing 10 weeks, until May 16, when it was finally toppled by Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young's Déjà Vu.

The #1 albums in 1970 were all remarkably fine recordings

*Abbey Road* and *Led Zeppelin II* had already been battling it at the end of the year, with *Abbey Road* spending 8 weeks on the charts starting November 1, 1969, and finally being toppled by *Led Zeppelin II* on December 27. Of course, the Beatles dominated the beginning of the year, with two stints for *The White Album* in 1968-1969 for a total of 9 weeks at #1.

On January 3 *Abbey Road* knocked LZ II from #1 for two weeks, *LZ II* reclaimed it on January 17.

On January 24 *Abbey Road* reclaimed the #1 spot for a third time, only to be toppled a third time by *LZ II*, holding on to the #1 spot for another 5 weeks.

*Bridge Over Troubled Water* was #1 for 10 weeks starting March 7

*Deja Vu* May 16: 1 week

*McCartney* May 23: 3 weeks

*Let It Be* June 13: 4 weeks

*Woodstock* July 11: 4 weeks

*Blood, Sweat & Tears 3* August 8: 2 weeks

*Cosmo's Factory* August 22: 9 weeks

*Abraxas* October 24: 1 week

*Led Zeppelin III* October 31: 4 weeks

*Abraxas* November 28: 5 weeks


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Badfinger - Sweet Tuesday Morning


----------



## pianozach

ldiat said:


>


*50 years ago today*


----------



## ldiat

pianozach said:


> *50 years ago today*


interesting note. when i did go to the main campus, i lived in collage towers. i become friends who was wounded and was in a wheel chair. then i had a chance to "party" w/ one of the Kent 25. years later working at a country club in Pittsburgh, the mother of the one young girl killed would come to the club and play cards 2 days a week.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flamme

pianozach said:


> No.
> 
> Just no.


LOL yeah this version is 2 darn soft!!!


----------



## pianozach

Flamme said:


> LOL yeah this version is 2 darn soft!!!


1984 called.

It wants its Juno-106 back.


----------



## Flamme

This song was so ahead of its time...It followed b4 it was twitted...


----------



## Rogerx

The Guess Who - A Wednesday in Your Garden


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> The Guess Who - A Wednesday in Your Garden


a Triple like!!


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Nat King Cole "Smile" (1954)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Dire Straits - So Far Away


----------



## Rogerx

Superstition - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Andante Largo




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

ldiat said:


>







has passed at 87


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

America - A Horse With No Name+Lyrics


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Bessie Smith :: Nobody Knows You When You're Down and Out


----------



## Andante Largo




----------



## SanAntone

pianozach said:


> *Water
> Dionne Farris
> *


Wow. I completely forgot about this artist, one I absolutely loved, well at least the song "I Know". I haven't thought about her or the song for over 25 years!


----------



## Luchesi

SanAntone said:


> Wow. I completely forgot about this artist, one I absolutely loved, well at least the song "I Know". I haven't thought about her or the song for over 25 years!


This is how pop has changed. Repetitive to the point of hypnosis (or minimalistic story-telling).


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Perry Como - Magic Moments (Audio)


----------



## Andante Largo

True martial music.


----------



## Rogerx

Billy Joel - My Life (Official Video)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## pianozach

ldiat said:


>


Great song, great arrangement.

Here in the US they're considered a one-hit-wonder band, but they actually did very in their home country Canada.


----------



## Rogerx

Teddy Pendergrass - I want my baby back


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## pianozach

ldiat said:


>


The Monkees' catalog has some great material, but there's always that nagging that goes on in my head when I hear them.

The Monkees were a fictional band written into a musical TV sitcom.

This song by Boyce and Hart was released as a single and subsequently included on the Monkees first album. Only Monkee Mickey Dolenz singing lead, and Peter Tork (backing vocals) appears on this song. None of the instruments are performed by any of the Monkees.

For the album, Peter Tork does play guitar on the album's Michael Nesmith songs. Per contractual agreement Nesmith was not allowed to play on the songs he wrote (and it's actually surprising he was able to contribute songs at all, but it was in his contract), but was able to choose his session musicians.


----------



## Luchesi

Strong, indomitable song --- and learn some Español too.


----------



## Rogerx

The Cure - Friday I'm In Love (Official Video)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Johnny Logan - What's another year lyrics


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Kris Kristofferson - For the good times (1970)


----------



## Flamme




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Cilla Black - For No One


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Strangers In The Night (Remastered 2008)


----------



## ldiat

so i just watched Taylor Swift in concert in Paris!! Yes!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

YOU DON'T OWN ME By Dusty Springfield (with Lyrics)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## pianozach

ldiat said:


>


From the BOY BANDS OF THE 60S file?


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Four Tops - It's The Same Old Song


----------



## Flamme




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> The Four Tops - It's The Same Old Song


a triple like!!!


----------



## Rogerx

CESARIA EVORA Sodade .wmv


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Eric Clapton - Tears In Heaven (Official Video)


----------



## Luchesi

That high note is a splotch on my memory.






early 17th century - perhaps a blend of spot and obsolete _plotch _'blotch'


----------



## SanAntone

Crooked Still - American Tune

Crooked Still is one of the better (IMO) acoustic bands doing music informed by Old Time/Appalachian vernacular traditions but done with a 21st century perspective.


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Eric Clapton - Tears In Heaven (Official Video)


another Quad Like!!


----------



## Rogerx

Everly Brothers - Crying In The Rain


----------



## pianozach

Luchesi said:


> That high note is a splotch on my memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> early 17th century - perhaps a blend of spot and obsolete _plotch _'blotch'


The Ventures covered this song in 1960, Leo Kottke in 1981, Jeff Beck in 1985

This damn song still influences guitarists to this day . . .

*Brian Setzer* did a studio version in 1998 with the *Brian Setzer Orchestra*, although he had already recorded a cover of it with *The Stray Cats* in 1992






In 1999 Yes Guitarist *Steve Howe* covered it on his solo album *Quantum Guitar*


----------



## Josquin13

Yes - America (Simon & Garfunkel)


----------



## Rogerx

Duncan Laurence - Arcade (Acoustic Version)


----------



## Rogerx

Blues in the Night


----------



## Flamme

Aaaaah...It truly hurts...


----------



## Rogerx

Aretha Franklin - Bridge Over Troubled Water


----------



## Flamme




----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> Aretha Franklin - Bridge Over Troubled Water


That's weird. The vocal for the first verse is missing.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Tie a yellow ribbon 'round the ole oak tree Lyrics Fixed


----------



## Rogerx

Mary Hopkin Those were the days lyrics


----------



## Sloe

Rogerx said:


>


From meet me in Saint Louis.

My personal favourite from that film is the Trolley song:






The woman that wrote the screenplay to Meet me in Saint Louis also wrote the screenplay to Viva Las Vegas:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

Flamme said:


>







reminded me of this tune!


----------



## Rogerx

Wonderful Baby · Don McLean


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra - In The Wee Small Hours Of The Morning


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Simple Song Of Freedom · Tim Hardin


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

I Like this tune!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Mamas & The Papas - Monday Monday


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

MOODY BLUES Go Now 1964 HQ


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Something Cool Eileen Farrell


----------



## Rogerx

David Bowie... Thursday's Child


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## pianozach

ldiat said:


>


Just "Wow".

Two absolutely talented vocalists.

When they're singing in unison it's so precise, and Cass' harmony vocal is so very perfect. Denver was no slouch either.


----------



## Rogerx

Little Richard - Good Golly, Miss Molly


----------



## Rogerx

The Beach Boys - Sloop John B


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Tony Christie Las Vegas TV show 1971
Good morning ldiat this one is fore you.


----------



## Rogerx

Split Enz - I Hope I Never (1980)


----------



## Rogerx

Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer


----------



## Rogerx

Simon & Garfunkel - Cecilia


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Tony Christie Las Vegas TV show 1971
> Good morning ldiat this one is fore you.


WOW!! Thanks!! this is a Quad like!!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## pianozach

Brand new song from *Kansas* from their next album *The Absence Of Presence*, due out June 26th, 2020

*Jets Overhead*


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Ella Fitzgerald Sings But Not For Me


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Dave Edmunds - I Hear You Knocking


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

John Denver Summer


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## pianozach

ldiat said:


>


That was truly disturbing.


----------



## Flamme

Still bettah than 2dayz popular musick!!!


----------



## SanAntone

Donovan - Season of the Witch


----------



## Rogerx

Every Breath You Take - Sting & The Police


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Bulldog

ldiat said:


>


Sonny looks like he got a prison pass to do the gig.


----------



## Rogerx

Melissa Etheridge - Your Little Secret


----------



## Rogerx

Rachelle Ferrell


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

"You've got a Friend" By: James Taylor


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Laïs - Rinaldo


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

New Order - Love Vigilantes


----------



## Rogerx

Carry On


----------



## Rogerx

Almost Cut My Hair


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Mamas and the Papas - Dedicated to the one I love


----------



## Rogerx

"I Call Your Name" The Mamas & the Papas


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra - In The Wee Small Hours Of The Morning


----------



## Room2201974

Rooms solves the embedded dilemma!


----------



## pianozach

Room2201974 said:


> Rooms solves the embedded dilemma!


Why is Cass' head SO BIG?


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Eva Cassidy - Wade in the Water


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Rufus Wainwright - Across The Universe


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

groups from the pittsburgh, pa. area donnie Iris is in this group


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

or 6 cat day lol


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Play With Fire (Original Single Mono Version)


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> Rufus Wainwright - Across The Universe


Yeah, Rufus and his expensive music video.

Here's mine. No video.


__
https://soundcloud.com/pianozach%2Facross-the-universe


----------



## Room2201974

Only 24 hours from your lungs:


----------



## Rogerx

Louis Armstrong - What a wonderful world ( 1967 )


----------



## Room2201974




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Room2201974




----------



## Room2201974

And brother Tim.


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Boone - Beautiful Sunday 1972 (Original Stereo)


----------



## Rogerx

Carpenters - Rainy Days And Mondays (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Some Velvet Morning · Nancy Sinatra · Lee Hazlewood

Nancy & Lee


----------



## Rogerx

Colin Blunstone - I Want Some More


----------



## Rogerx

Pay Me Later


----------



## Room2201974




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Bad Moon Rising


----------



## pianozach

Gentle Giant
Funny Ways

Live 1974


----------



## Rogerx

Emmylou Harris - Making Believe (1977)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Luchesi

ldiat said:


>


----------



## pianozach

ldiat said:


>





Luchesi said:


>


As much as I love me some *Linda Ronstadt*, there is really no comparison vocally.

*Patsy Cline*'s vocals are extraordinary.

Linda sounds lovely, but Patsy is transcendent.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## pianozach

So which of these seven are your *Song of the Day*?


----------



## Rogerx

Peace Train


----------



## ldiat

pianozach said:


> So which of these seven are your *Song of the Day*?


there all songS of the dayS


----------



## ldiat

pianozach said:


> So which of these seven are your *Song of the Day*?


and OBTW take your pick on what one is the SONG OF THE DAY!!


----------



## Room2201974

I wondered if they would collaborate. Here's a charity song for a NZ homeless shelter. (Finn/McVie)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Albert Hammond - Give a little love


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## PWoolfson

Not played this for a while, but I did today; very moving live performance


----------



## Rogerx

Mississippi John Hurt - Monday Morning Blues


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## PWoolfson

ldiat said:


>


I love this! It's a great extended version and it has to make you smile, even on a Monday morning.


----------



## Luchesi

ldiat said:


>


I wondered how they got that memorable, 'pleading' sound. I think it's IM7 vi7 iii IV, but they add some voice effects.


----------



## Rogerx

Now Carpenters


----------



## Room2201974

How appropriate for a song of the day (2020)....._Last Day In June_. Neil could sing the phone book and I'd be interested in hearing that!


----------



## Flamme

ldiat said:


>


----------



## Rogerx

Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven (Live at Earls Court 1975)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven (Live at Earls Court 1975)


now one knows if you play this tune backwards if gives a satanic message!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

She's Not There · The Zombies


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> She's Not There · The Zombies


Perfect...........:lol:


----------



## ldiat

Good Night-The Beatles


----------



## PWoolfson

A forgotten masterpiece?


----------



## Rogerx

Johnny Cash - Man in black with lyrics


----------



## ldiat

Sax Solo on Gerry Rafferty's Baker Street


----------



## ldiat

The Small Faces - Itchykoo Park


----------



## ldiat

Badfinger - Baby Blue


----------



## Rogerx

Sarah Vaughan -- Broken Hearted Melody


----------



## ldiat

The Temptations- "I Wish It Would Rain"


----------



## ldiat

Four Tops - Baby I Need Your Loving (1966)


----------



## ldiat

The Four Tops - Walk Away Renee


----------



## ldiat

Jimi Hendrix Hey Joe


----------



## Rogerx

Eric Clapton - Layla


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Eric Clapton - Layla


this is a Quad Like!!! "you got me on my knees" D Allman plays on the studio version!!


----------



## ldiat

Different Drum


----------



## ldiat

Allman Brothers " Sweet Melissa "


----------



## ldiat

Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Lucky Man


----------



## ldiat

The Seekers - Georgy Girl


----------



## ldiat

MaCoys - Hang on sloopy


----------



## ldiat

Pretenders - Back on the Chain Gang (Official Music Video)


----------



## ldiat

TheMoodyBlues #YourWildestDreams #Vevo
The Moody Blues - Your Wildest Dreams


----------



## Rogerx

THE RASCALS - GROOVIN ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON.wmv


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Boone - Beautiful Sunday 1972 (Original Stereo)


----------



## ldiat

Simon & Garfunkel - Richard Cory


----------



## ldiat

Tuesday Afternoon by The Moody Blues


----------



## ldiat

Only Time Will Tell · Asia


----------



## Room2201974

I just love Mary Fahl's voice.


----------



## pianozach

ldiat said:


> Only Time Will Tell · Asia


Absolutely my favorite *Roger Dean* album cover art.


----------



## SanAntone

Townes Van Zandt - Tower Song (Live)


----------



## bharbeke

Gary Moore - I Love You More Than You'll Ever Know

This song exemplifies the concept of "tour de force." Every bit of this is essential listening for the electric blues fan.

The entire Bad For You Baby album is solid gold.


----------



## Rogerx

The Mamas & The Papas - Monday Monday


----------



## Rogerx

Twenty-Four Hours From Tulsa


----------



## ldiat

Badge


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

Silence Is Golden


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> Silence Is Golden


:lol::lol::lol::cheers:


----------



## Rogerx

Mud - The Cat crept in 1974


----------



## Rogerx

You've got a friend in me by Randy Newman lyrics


----------



## ldiat

South California Purples


----------



## ldiat

Sundown


----------



## ldiat

Touch of Grey


----------



## ldiat

Reelin' In The Years


----------



## Rogerx

You Won't Find Another Fool Like Me


----------



## ldiat

The Temptations ~ Since I Lost My Baby (1965)


----------



## ldiat

Jimmy Ruffin - What Becomes of the Brokenhearted


----------



## ldiat

The Association - Windy - 1967


----------



## ldiat

The Turtles - Happy Together - 1967


----------



## ldiat

The Allman Brothers Band - Blue Sky (Eat A Peach, February 12,1972)


----------



## ldiat

Aqualung


----------



## ldiat

Baba O'Riley


----------



## ldiat

Eye In The Sky Alan Parsons Project Lyrics the best


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## PWoolfson

ldiat said:


> Reelin' In The Years


Nice! I love this í ½í¸„


----------



## PWoolfson

PWoolfson said:


> Nice! I love this ������


I have no idea where this question marks came from!


----------



## Rogerx

JUDY COLLINS - SEND IN THE CLOWNS


----------



## Rogerx

DAD'S ARMY: full theme song, unheard lyrics


----------



## Rogerx

Roberta FLack Our Ages or Our Hearts


----------



## ldiat

And When I Die


----------



## ldiat

No Time


----------



## BeoQuartet

*Breathe*

Beo recently released a single called _Breathe_. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## ldiat

Back In The USSR ( The Beatles ) Marcus Nimbler


----------



## ldiat

Heart - "Barracuda" (1977)


----------



## ldiat

Bare Trees


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Rogerx

You Talk Too Much by Joe Jones 1960


----------



## Rogerx

Carpenters - Rainy Days And Mondays


----------



## ldiat

Mustang Sally by Wilson Pickett


----------



## Rogerx

Johnny Tillotson - Poetry In Motion


----------



## ldiat

Count on Me


----------



## ldiat

Fast Buck Freddie


----------



## ldiat

Heart-Magic Man


----------



## ldiat

Fly Like An Eagle


----------



## Jay




----------



## SanAntone

All Together Now - The Beatles


----------



## Rogerx

Simon & Garfunkel - Wednesday Morning, 3 A.M.,


----------



## ldiat

Steppenwolf - Magic Carpet Ride (Version 1969)


----------



## ldiat

CCR - Run Through The Jungle (Vietnam footage)


----------



## ldiat

Helter Skelter


----------



## ldiat

Led Zeppelin - Over The Hills And Far Away


----------



## SanAntone

Guy Clark - Cold Dog Soup


----------



## Rogerx

Save the last dance for me - The Drifters


----------



## ldiat

Troggs "With A Girl Like You"


----------



## ldiat

Nazz Open My Eyes Count In Stereo Version 1968


----------



## ldiat

TOMMY JAMES (and the Shondells) "DRAGGIN THE LINE"


----------



## ldiat

The Spencer Davis Group - Gimme Some Lovin


----------



## Rogerx

"I Call Your Name" The Mamas & the Papas


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Peter Sarstedt ~ Where Do You Go To My Lovely (with lyrics)


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## ldiat

Any Way You Want It Dave Clark Five ORIGINAL MONAURAL Sound HiQ Hybrid JARichardsFilm 720p


----------



## Rogerx

SPEEDY GONZALES ~ Pat Boone (1962)


----------



## ldiat

OMG HAVE TO POST




Sugar Sugar


----------



## ldiat

The Chiffons - One Fine Day - 1963


----------



## ldiat

Shelley Fabares - Johnny Angel [Full Video Edit] 1961


----------



## ldiat

come on! get up and dance!!! Little Eva - Loco-motion(1962)


----------



## ldiat

MaCoys


----------



## ldiat

Mungo Jerry - In The Summertime ORIGINAL 1970


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## Rogerx

"You've got a Friend" By: James Taylor


----------



## ldiat

Daryl Hall & John Oates - Private Eyes


----------



## ldiat

Taylor Swift - We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together


----------



## ldiat

Carly Rae Jepsen - Call Me Maybe


----------



## ldiat

No Doubt - It's My Life


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## ldiat

Cyndi Lauper - Time After Time


----------



## ldiat

Mickey - Toni Basil


----------



## ldiat




----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Rogerx

Maybe This Time - Full Song - Cabaret 1972 - Liza Minnelli


----------



## Rogerx

Cabaret- Money


----------



## Rogerx

In the Pines: Elvis Costello, Renee Fleming, Rufus Wainwright


----------



## Jay




----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## ldiat

Village People - YMCA OFFICIAL Music Video 1978


----------



## ldiat

RITCHIE VALENS-LA BAMBA


----------



## ldiat

MaCoys - Hang on sloopy.mpg


----------



## Rogerx

Tony Bennett, Norah Jones - Speak Low


----------



## Rogerx

Stevie Wonder : Happy Birthday:guitar::cheers::trp:


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

'

Love & Kisses - Thank God It's Friday (Casablanca Records 1978)


----------



## ldiat

Dear Prudence


----------



## ldiat

Happiness Is A Warm Gun


----------



## ldiat

One Fine Day


----------



## ldiat

Be My Baby - The Ronettes - 1963


----------



## ldiat

The Turtles - Happy Together 1967


----------



## ldiat

The Grass Roots - Midnight Confessions


----------



## ldiat

Incense And Peppermints


----------



## ldiat

Amboy Dukes-- Journey To The Center Of The Mind


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


>


We need this in these times


----------



## Room2201974




----------



## Rogerx

Those Were The Days (Remastered)


----------



## Jay




----------



## ldiat

The Cowsills Hair 1969 IN COLOR !!


----------



## ldiat

Grateful Dead - Touch Of Grey


----------



## ldiat

Jay said:


>


a double like!!


----------



## bharbeke

They militantly take down YouTube videos of their songs, so I will just type this one:

Desperado - Eagles

Clint Black also does a great version of this on the Common Thread tribute album.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Don't Stop (2004 Remaster)


----------



## ldiat

Tommy James & The Shondells - Hanky Panky 1966


----------



## ldiat

Valerie


----------



## ldiat

My Sharona


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

MaCoys - Hang on sloopy


----------



## Jay




----------



## SanAntone

LEON RUSSELL - Ballad Of Mad Dogs & Englishmen


----------



## Rogerx

1080p HD "Good Morning" - Singin' in the Rain (1952)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> 1080p HD "Good Morning" - Singin' in the Rain (1952)


a Triple Like!!!


----------



## ldiat

ZZ Top - La Grange


----------



## ldiat

Jenny O'Connor ...playing The Gael, "The Last of the Mohicans"


----------



## Rogerx

Chet Baker - I get along without you very well


----------



## Rogerx

I Fall In Love Too Easily (Vocal Version)


----------



## Rogerx

Mama Cass Elliot Dream A Little Dream Of Me TOTP '69Z


----------



## ldiat

Edison Lighthouse "Love Grows"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

Tell Her No The Zombies Stereo HiQ Hybrid JARichardsFilm


----------



## ldiat

THE GUESS WHO-"THESE EYES"


----------



## ldiat

Badfinger - Baby Blue (Kenny Rogers Show 1972)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Lean on Me · Bill Withers


----------



## ldiat

Love potion number 9, The Searchers


----------



## ldiat

I Think I Love You - Partridge Family


----------



## Jay




----------



## ldiat

Amboy Dukes-- Journey To The Center Of The Mind


----------



## ldiat

San Francisco - Scott McKenzie


----------



## ldiat

Grass Roots - Let's Live For Today


----------



## ldiat

Badfinger - Day After Day


----------



## ldiat

The Tremeloes - Here Comes My Baby 1967


----------



## ldiat

Chicago ~ I'm a Man [studio version]


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Marinera

Dire Straits - Brothers In Arms


----------



## Marinera

Kansas - Dust in the Wind


----------



## Marinera

*El Condor Pasa* - Paul Simon & Garfunkel

I'd rather be a sparrow than a snail
Yes, I would
If I could
I surely would

I'd rather be a hammer than a nail
Yes, I would
If I only could
I surely would

Away, I'd rather sail away
Like a swan that's here and gone
A man gets tied up to the ground
He gives the world its saddest sound
It's saddest sound

I'd rather be a forest than a street
Yes, I would
If I could
I surely would

I'd rather feel the earth beneath my feet
Yes, I would
If I only could
I surely would


----------



## Marinera

Ly O Lay Ale Loya (Circle Dance) ~ Native Song

May the stars carry your sadness away, 
May the flowers fill your heart with beauty,
May hope forever wipe away your tears.
And, above all, may the silence make you strong !


----------



## Marinera

Sacred Spirit - Sunset Ceremony


----------



## Marinera

Lakota Lullaby (Great Spirit) Indian song

Lyrics:

Čante wašte hokšila
Ake ištima.
Haŋhepi kiŋ wašte

Good Hearted boy
Close your eyes again 
The Night is good


----------



## Rogerx

Rufus Wainwright - Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk Live from Teatro Colon


----------



## Rogerx

Flower Pot Men - Let's go to San Francisco


----------



## Rogerx

San Francisco - Scott McKenzie


----------



## ldiat

Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade of Pale & Kaleidoscope, 1968


----------



## ldiat

the Cowsills - the Rain,the Park & Other Things


----------



## ldiat

Downtown


----------



## ldiat

Look Through Any Window


----------



## ldiat

Black Is Black


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

"Lola"- The Kinks


----------



## ldiat

The Kinks - Come Dancing


----------



## ldiat

The Moody Blues - Your Wildest Dreams


----------



## Rogerx

Creedence Clearwater Revival: Bad Moon Rising


----------



## Rogerx

Creedence Clearwater Revival: Have You Ever Seen The Rain?


----------



## Rogerx

Cilla Black - Surround Yourself With Sorrow


----------



## Rogerx

Cilla Black - Don't Answer Me


----------



## Kyler Key

I like this song a lot. There's something about it that makes me wondrously and happy.


----------



## Rogerx

Kyler Key said:


> I like this song a lot. There's something about it that makes me wondrously and happy.


Singers title being??????


----------



## Jay




----------



## philoctetes




----------



## Luchesi

When you feel sad. Or under a curse. Your life is bad. Your prospects are worse. Your wife is sighing. Crying. And your olive tree is
dying. Temples are graying! And teeth are decaying! Credit is weighing your purse! Your mood and your robe. Are both a deep blue.
You'd bet that Job. Had nothing on you! Ah, don't forget that when you get to Heaven you'll be blessed! Yes, it's all for the best!
Some men are born to live at ease, doing what they please, richer than the bees are in honey. Never growing old, never feeling cold,
pulling pots of gold from thin air! The best in every town, best at shaking down, best making mountains of money. They can't take it
with them, but what do they care? They get the center of the meat, cushions on the seat, houses on the street where it's sunny.
Summers at the sea, winters warm and free, all of this and we get the rest! But who is the land for, the sun and the sand for? You
guessed, it's all for the best! Some men are born to live at ease, doing what they please, richer than the bees are in honey. Never
growing old, never feeling cold, pulling pots of gold from thin air! The best in every town, best at shaking down, best making
mountains of money. They can't take it with them, but what do they care? They get the center of the meat, cushions on the seat,
houses on the street where it's sunny. Summers at the sea, winters warm and free, all of this and we get the rest! But who is the
land for, the sun and the sand for? You guessed, it's all for the - You must never be distressed! Yes, it's all for the- All your
wrongs will be redressed. Yes it's all for the - Someone's got to be opressed! Yes, it's all for the best!


----------



## Room2201974

Alanis, Ablaze


----------



## Rogerx

Fleetwood Mac - Dreams [with lyrics]


----------



## Kyler Key

Rogerx said:


> Singers title being??????


Me. Kyler Key. I edited the voices in. The vocal audio is all from the Apollo 13 mission where they went to the moon. So technically neil Armstrong and I'm not sure who the man behind mission control.


----------



## Rogerx

Kyler Key said:


> Me. Kyler Key. I edited the voices in. The vocal audio is all from the Apollo 13 mission where they went to the moon. So technically neil Armstrong and I'm not sure who the man behind mission control.


Thank you, will listen again


----------



## ldiat

Don't Bring Me Down-Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## ldiat

Chubby Checker, Little Richard - Let's Twist Again


----------



## ldiat

The Standells - Dirty Water


----------



## ldiat

Little Bit O' Soul


----------



## ldiat

Louie Louie


----------



## ldiat

Surfin' Bird


----------



## ldiat

Nobody But Me


----------



## ldiat

The Turtles - Happy Together - 1967


----------



## Rogerx

Procol Harum - Homburg (single 1967)


----------



## Rogerx

Never ending song of love ~ New Seekers


----------



## ldiat

Zager & Evans - In the Year 2525


----------



## ldiat

Cherokee People Paul Revere And The Raiders


----------



## ldiat

Sam the Sham & the Pharaohs - Little Red Riding Hood


----------



## ldiat

They're Coming To Take Me Away Ha Ha (with lyrics) ::: Halloween


----------



## ldiat

Please; Mr Custer


----------



## ldiat

Sabrina Salerno: Boys boys boys


----------



## Room2201974

ldiat said:


> Sabrina Salerno: Boys boys boys


Nice, but is there a Storm Large cover?


----------



## Marinera

The Last of the Mohicans


----------



## Rogerx

Love & Kisses - Thank God It's Friday (Casablanca Records 1978)


----------



## Rogerx

The Easybeats - Friday On My Mind (1966)


----------



## Jay




----------



## ldiat

Summer in the City


----------



## ldiat

The Diamonds


----------



## ldiat

Rosie & The Originals - Angel Baby (1961)


----------



## ldiat

The Zombies - She's Not There


----------



## ldiat

The Buckinghams - Kind Of A Drag


----------



## ldiat

no one will get this........





Beginnings


----------



## ldiat

Starship - We Built This City


----------



## ldiat

Afternoon Delight


----------



## Marinera

@Idiat - Thumbs up for the Summer in the City :clap:

I grew up with this version


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

The Walker Brothers - Make It Easy On Yourself


----------



## Rogerx

Scott Walker - Jackie


----------



## ldiat

santana- black magic woman


----------



## ldiat

rare earth - get ready


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

Barry McGuire - Eve Of Destruction


----------



## ldiat

The Seekers - I'll Never Find Another You


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

You're so Vain


----------



## Rogerx

The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down


----------



## Jacck

"Mawtini - موطني" (My Homeland)


----------



## Luchesi

I think the Doobie Brothers sing it the best;


But what a fool believes he sees
No wise man has the power to reason away
What seems to be
Is always better than nothing
There's nothing at all
But what a fool believes he sees


----------



## ldiat

Devil with a blue dress - Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels


----------



## Rogerx

In Brooklyn · Al Stewart

You Should Have Listened To Al

℗ 2020 Large Door

Released on: 2020-07-17

Composer: Al Stewart
Lyricist: Al Stewart


----------



## Rogerx

Manuscript (Version 2) · Al Stewart

You Should Have Listened To Al

℗ 2020 Large Door

Released on: 2020-07-17

Composer: Al Stewart
Lyricist: Al Stewart


----------



## ldiat

Arthur Conley ~ Sweet Soul Music (1967)


----------



## ldiat

Apples, Peaches, Pumpkin Pie


----------



## ldiat

A Beautiful Morning


----------



## ldiat

Time Won't Let Me


----------



## ldiat

THE COUNT FIVE-'PSYCHOTIC REACTION',(1966)


----------



## ldiat

Louie Louie The Kingsmen


----------



## ldiat

The Troggs - With A Girl Like You


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Dean Martin- Good Morning Life


----------



## Rogerx

Nina Simone - Feeling Good | The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel: Season 3 OST


----------



## ldiat

The Temptations- "I Wish It Would Rain"


----------



## ldiat

Jimmy Ruffin - What Becomes of the Brokenhearted


----------



## ldiat

Walk Away Renee


----------



## ldiat

Dancing In The Street - Martha and the Vandellas - 1964 - Music Video


----------



## ldiat

[video]Dancing In The Street - Martha and the Vandellas - 1964 - Music Video[/video]


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

ldiat said:


> [video]Dancing In The Street - Martha and the Vandellas - 1964 - Music Video[/video][/QUO
> 
> this post is a mistake sorry!


----------



## ldiat

Your Mama Don't Dance


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


>


Those days are over mate, ( The wildest dreams that is)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

The Doors - People Are Strange


----------



## Rogerx

Waiting for the Sun - The Doors


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Sting - Fragile (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Sting - Englishman In New York (Official Music Video)


----------



## ldiat

Honky Tonk Women


----------



## ldiat

Dave Clark Five - Glad All Over


----------



## ldiat

Paul Revere and The Raiders - Kicks


----------



## ldiat

You Baby The Turtles


----------



## ldiat

GO ALL THE WAY--THE RASPBERRIES


----------



## ldiat

BABY BLUE--BADFINGER


----------



## ldiat

Moody Blues - Nights in White Satin


----------



## ldiat

Taylor Swift - We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Bread Guitar Man


----------



## Rogerx

Gordon Lightfoot - If You Could Read My Mind


----------



## ldiat

Kenny G - Songbird


----------



## ldiat

If I Could Turn Back Time


----------



## ldiat

Carly Rae Jepsen - Call Me Maybe


----------



## ldiat

LITTLE GIRL --SYNDICATE OF SOUND


----------



## ldiat

The Tremeloes - My Little Lady


----------



## ldiat

The Hollies - Carrie Anne


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Room2201974

Joni live on Letterman - Just Like This Train


----------



## Jay




----------



## regenmusic

Brigitte Ahrens Bitte lass dich doch bald wiedersehn 1969


----------



## regenmusic

Jay said:


>


Love the Greg Allman version of this.


----------



## Rogerx

Wonderful World SAM COOKE (with lyrics)


----------



## Rogerx

Sam Cooke - Frankie And Johnny (Official Live Audio)


----------



## ldiat

regenmusic said:


> Love the Greg Allman version of this.


Greg Allman!!


----------



## ldiat

Savoy Brown - Tell Mama


----------



## ldiat

Spyro Gyra - Morning Dance


----------



## ldiat

You Can't Hide


----------



## ldiat

tim eyermann east coast offering


----------



## ldiat

Jean-Luc Ponty - Mirage


----------



## ldiat

Weather Report - Birdland


----------



## ldiat

Yellowjackets - Spirit of the West


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Steve Lawrence & Eydie Gormé - 01 - This Could Be The Start Of Something


----------



## Rogerx

Steve Lawrence & Eydie Gorme - Besame Mucho (1955)


----------



## ldiat

Badge


----------



## ldiat

Buddy Holly - Everyday


----------



## ldiat

Janis Joplin - Ball and Chain (sensational performance at Monterey)


----------



## ldiat

Joe Cocker ~ With A Little Help From My Friends (Woodstock -1969)


----------



## ldiat

Neil Young - Old Man


----------



## ldiat

Gordon Lightfoot Sundown


----------



## ldiat

Baby Blue


----------



## ldiat

The Turtles - Happy Together - 1967


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Aretha Franklin - I say a little prayer


----------



## Rogerx

George Michael, Aretha Franklin - I Knew You Were Waiting (For Me)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

Cast Your Fate to the Wind - Vince Guaraldi Trio


----------



## ldiat

Brand New Key


----------



## ldiat

Me And You And A Dog Named Boo


----------



## ldiat

Elenore


----------



## ldiat

Traces


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

Have You Ever Loved A Woman?


----------



## ldiat

mayb not!!





The Moody Blues - Your Wildest Dreams


----------



## ldiat




----------



## regenmusic

These Days -- Greg Allman

I found this on a cassette, and loved it, although I didn't listen to country and still really don't. I didn't know what it was for about ten to twenty years.


----------



## Jay




----------



## ldiat

regenmusic said:


> These Days -- Greg Allman
> 
> I found this on a cassette, and loved it, although I didn't listen to country and still really don't. I didn't know what it was for about ten to twenty years.


the Allman Bros band was considered "country Rock" . Duane died back in the early 70's. Greg has passed in the last 2 years. there is a "Thread" on Face Book just about the band and Greg


----------



## Rogerx

Just to Keep You Satisfied · Randy Crawford


----------



## Rogerx

Randy Crawford - You Might Need Somebody


----------



## ldiat

Love Will Find A Way


----------



## ldiat

Is It You? - Lee Ritenour featuring Eric Tagg


----------



## ldiat

from Pittsburgh, Pa. George Benson - Give Me The Night


----------



## ldiat

John Scofield Uberjam Band • Blue Matter • Gărâna Jazz Festival 2017


----------



## ldiat

Spyro Gyra - Harbor Nights


----------



## ldiat

Spyro Gyra - Schu's Blues


----------



## Rogerx

Simon & Garfunkel- Sparow


----------



## Rogerx

Wednesday Morning, 3 A.M.-
Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## ldiat

Dire Straits - Sultans Of Swing 1979 Live Video


----------



## ldiat

Toto - Africa


----------



## ldiat

Chicago ~ I'm a Man


----------



## ldiat

It's a Beautiful Day - White Bird - 7/7/1970 - Tanglewood


----------



## ldiat

The Game of Love


----------



## ldiat

Το Sir With Love - Lulu


----------



## ldiat

"Day By Day" ~ Godspell (1973)


----------



## ldiat

Badfinger - Day After Day


----------



## Luchesi

ldiat said:


> Toto - Africa


 I hear the drums echoing tonight But she hears only whispers of some quiet conversation She's coming in, 12.30 flight The moonlit wings reflect the stars that guide me towards salvation I stopped an old man along the way Hoping to find some long forgotten words or ancient melodies He turned to me as if to say, "Hurry boy, it's waiting there for you" It's gonna take a lot to take me away from you There's nothing that a hundred men or more could ever do I bless the rains down in Africa Gonna take some time to do the things we never had The wild dogs cry out in the night As they grow restless, longing for some solitary company I know that I must do what's right As sure as Kilimanjaro rises like Olympus above the Serengeti I seek to cure what's deep inside, frightened of this thing that I've become It's gonna take a lot to drag me away from you There's nothing that a hundred men or more could ever do I bless the rains down in Africa Gonna take some time to do the things we never had Hurry boy, she's waiting there for you It's gonna take a lot to drag me away from you There's nothing that a hundred men or more could ever do I bless the rains down in Africa I bless the rains down in Africa (I bless the rain) I bless the rains down in Africa 

Sanguine Entertainment 1 week ago 
"I bless the rains" refers to the type of prayers missionaries will often pray in Africa. The song is essentially about a man who feels he's been called to Africa as a missionary - but a woman (presumably a love interest) is flying to see him. The next line is about how lonely he is alone in Africa (about greeting an old man along the way) -- which sets up the whole difficult choice thing. This is also why the "moonlit wings reflect the stars that guide me toward salvation" - referring to the wings of her plane - and salvation meaning he's seeking some sort of spiritual outcome for himself as well. He is essentially psyching himself up to tell this woman no to returning to wherever he was previously -- which is difficult because he's lonely. It's even more lonely if he is Catholic specifically and seeking the priesthood/ has become a priest - because he also would refusing to let her stay with him - which is maybe implied given the time of the song, but that part is not as explicit.This is why the chorus is a ballad - him psyching himself up/ maybe even praying (meaning "you" is definitely "God" - or Africa as a proxy for God). Its going to take a lot to drag me away from "you". There's nothing that 100 men or more could ever do. I bless the rains down in Africa (repeated many times in the song).At it's core - the song is about a man choosing between a woman and a calling/dream/mission - and the "romance" of the song is actually directed towards the latter - hence the name "Africa". In this specific case, the calling/dream/mission is to help Africa.Also most people think of the song as being about a woman -- which is on purpose. It's written that way. But it's called Africa, and that's definitely the focus. So don't feel too bad - because many peoples lives have been reduced to lies by this song. lol.


The other band members hated this song when they first heard some of it. The guitarist said, "If this is a hit I'll run naked down Hollywood Boulevard!" …He never did...


----------



## Bulldog

You never know who you will see in a music video. The above one has Kristen Bell and her hubby Dax Shepard.


----------



## Luchesi

Bulldog said:


> You never know who you will see in a music video. The above one has Kristen Bell and her hubby Dax Shepard.


It should have been a Black African couple.


----------



## Rogerx

Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody (Official Video Remastered)


----------



## Rogerx

Queen - Another One Bites the Dust (Official Video)


----------



## Jay




----------



## ldiat

Be My Baby - The Ronettes - 1963 - Stereo


----------



## ldiat

Sam The Sham & The Pharaohs Woolly Bully


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Andante Largo




----------



## Rogerx

George Jones - It's Finally Friday


----------



## Rogerx

The Easybeats - Friday On My Mind (1966)


----------



## ldiat

Gimme Three Steps-Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## ldiat

The Allman Brothers Band - Statesboro Blues


----------



## ldiat

Touch of Grey


----------



## ldiat

Paul Simon - You Can Call Me Al


----------



## ldiat

The Whole World is Watching!


----------



## ldiat

98.6 - Keith


----------



## ldiat

Len Barry 1-2-3


----------



## Rogerx

The Spinners - I'll Be Around


----------



## ldiat

Dancing In The Street - Martha and the Vandellas


----------



## ldiat

This Magic Moment - Jay and The Americans 1968


----------



## ldiat

Zager & Evans - In the Year 2525


----------



## ldiat

Peggy March - I Will Follow Him


----------



## Rogerx

THE RASCALS - GROOVIN ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON.wmv


----------



## Rogerx

"You've got a Friend" By: James Taylor


----------



## ldiat

Lucky Man


----------



## ldiat

Reelin' In The Years


----------



## ldiat

Sunshine Of Your Love


----------



## ldiat

The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Purple Haze


----------



## Rogerx

James Taylor - How sweet it is (to be loved by you)


----------



## Rogerx

James Taylor - "You Can Close Your Eyes"


----------



## Jay




----------



## Kyler Key

Kyler key synthany one part 8


----------



## ldiat

No Time


----------



## ldiat

Incense And Peppermints


----------



## ldiat

Wait A Million Years


----------



## ldiat

Mony Mony


----------



## ldiat

Derek and the Dominos - Why does love got to be so sad


----------



## ldiat

Mama Told Me (Not To Come)


----------



## ldiat

Your Mama Don't Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Grace Jones - I've Seen That Face Before (Libertango) [Official Video]


----------



## Rogerx

Make Me an Island (1969 Recording)


----------



## ldiat

Ride My See-Saw


----------



## Jay




----------



## ldiat

And When I Die


----------



## ldiat

Crystal Blue Persuasion


----------



## ldiat

Surfin' Bird


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Kyler Key

Kyler key - Synthany One Part 2


----------



## Rogerx

sarah mclachlan - i will remember you


----------



## Rogerx

Gentle On My Mind , Glen Campbell , 1967 Vinyl


----------



## ldiat

Sam the Sham & the Pharaohs - Little Red Riding Hood


----------



## ldiat

You Baby The Turtles Stereo


----------



## ldiat

Look Through Any Window Hollies


----------



## ldiat

The Byrds - "The Times They Are A Changin'" - 10/4/65


----------



## ldiat

The Continentals


----------



## ldiat

The Ventures - Wipe Out


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Simon & Garfunkel - Mrs. Robinson (Audio)


----------



## Rogerx

Caro Emerald Good morning!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

I Don't Know What It Is · Rufus Wainwright


----------



## Rogerx

Go Or Go Ahead · Rufus Wainwright


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

MARIA DOLORES PRADERA - LA NOCHE DE MI MAL


----------



## Rogerx

MARIA DOLORES PRADERA - FALLASTE CORAZON-


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Strangers In The Night (Remastered 2008)


----------



## Rogerx

It Had To Be You - Frank Sinatra


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Kyler Key

Kyler Key - Variance


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

The Pogues - Fairytale Of New York (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

J.J Cale / Devil In Disguise


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

BURNING SPEAR - Identity (The World Should Know)


----------



## Rogerx

Nancy Sinatra & Lee Hazlewood - Jackson


----------



## Rogerx

Jacques Dutronc - Il est cinq heures, Paris s'éveille (1968)


----------



## Rogerx

Franco Battiato & Alice I TRENI DI TOZEUR


----------



## Jay

Rogerx said:


> Nancy Sinatra & Lee Hazlewood


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Luchesi

ldiat said:


>


They got all dressed up for that?


----------



## Rogerx

You're No Good (Remastered)


----------



## Rogerx

Cris Cab - Liar Liar


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra - In The Wee Small Hours Of The Morning


----------



## Rogerx

So Long · ABBA


----------



## Rogerx

Rufus Wainwright - Only The People That Love [Official Audio]


----------



## Rogerx

Oh What A World · Rufus Wainwright


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Connie Francis : Never On A Sunday


----------



## Rogerx

Connie Francis - Everybody's Somebody's Fool


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Elvis Presley You're the Devil In Disguise


----------



## Rogerx

My Way (Remastered 2008)


----------



## Rogerx

Duncan Browne ----Wild places


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Kyler Key




----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Tim Hardin - How Can We Hang On To A Dream


----------



## Rogerx

Tim Hardin - Simple Song of Freedom (Lyrics)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Tim Hardin-Simple Song Of Freedom[/QUOTE
> can not watch Video unavailable


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

Eye to Eye · Fates Warning


----------



## Rogerx

Stuck in the Middle with You - Stealers Wheel - Reservoir Dogs


----------



## Rogerx

Late Again (Stealers Wheel).


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

Maggot Brain - Funkadelic


----------



## Rogerx

Lovesick Blues · Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Rogerx

Mental Revenge · Linda Ronstadt


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

Fire on the Mountain · The Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Elkie Brooks - Pearl's a singer 1977


----------



## Rogerx

Fool If You Think It's Over- Elkie Brooks


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Room2201974

Well if we're going to talk Hollies, this little gem has to be one of the most ambitious FIRST single releases of the 60's:


----------



## Jacck

ZAZ - Qué vendrá


----------



## Rogerx

Black - Wonderful Life (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

I'm Not Afraid · Black


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Room2201974

Running all around all around, _All Kinds_ of beautiful!


----------



## Jacck

Dire Straits - Money For Nothing


----------



## PWoolfson

Heard this for the first time today; so beautiful


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Cat Stevens - Lady d'Arbanville - Live 1970 Studio Hambourg


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## DeepR




----------



## Rogerx

\

THE MAMAS & THE PAPAS - Monday, Monday (1966)


----------



## Rogerx

Tomorrow Is A Long Time · Rod Stewart


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Beach Boys - Tears in the Morning


----------



## Rogerx

Add Some Music To Your Day (Remastered 2009) · The Beach Boys


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

Death come near me - Draconian


----------



## Rogerx

Tori Amos - Wednesday


----------



## Rogerx

You Can Tell The World · Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

The cranberries - Empty


----------



## Rogerx

Melina Mercouri, Le soleil dans nos coeurs


----------



## Rogerx

Ann Sophie - Get Over Yourself (Official Music Video)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

Shout · Tears For Fears


----------



## Rogerx

San Francisco - Scott McKenzie


----------



## Rogerx

I Left My Heart in San Francisco (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

Ken Laszlo - Hey Hey Guy


----------



## Room2201974

Holy crapolie, it's been 50 years. Sept. 18, 1970!


----------



## Rogerx

The Mamas & The Papas ''People Like Us''


----------



## Rogerx

The Mamas & The Papas - Snowqueen Of Texas (Audio)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Need Your Love so Bad · Fleetwood Mac

The Best Of Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Rogerx

Harry Nilsson ~ Everybody's Talking (1969)


----------



## ldiat

Brothers and Sisters
by Allman Brothers Band


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Kyler Key




----------



## Bulldog

Kyler Key said:


>


Pushing your own music is bad form.


----------



## Rogerx

Bee Gees - Holiday (1967) [High Quality Stereo Sound, Subtitled]


----------



## Rogerx

The Hollies "The Air That I Breathe"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

America: "Hope"


----------



## Luchesi

John Lennon said this is the best song he'd ever heard.

"Nothing old, nothing new, nothing ventured
Nothing gained, nothing still-born or lost,
Nothing further than proof nothing wilder than youth
Nothing older than time, nothing sweeter than wine
Nothing physically, recklessly, hopelessly blind
Nothing I couldn't say
Nothing why 'cause today
Nothing rhymed"


----------



## DeepR




----------



## Room2201974




----------



## Rogerx

King's Singers Greenleaves


----------



## Rogerx

The Rolling Stones - Ruby Tuesday


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

Youssou N'Dour - 7 Seconds ft. Neneh Cherry


----------



## Rogerx

But Not For Me (Remastered) · Eileen Farrell · George Gershwin · André Previn · André Previn Orchestra

Eileen Farrell - Together with Love

℗ 1962 Sony Music Entertainment

Released on: 2020-01-31

Lyricist: Ira Gershwin


----------



## Rogerx

Everywhere I Look (Remastered) · Eileen Farrell · Alec Wilder · André Previn · André Previn Orchestra


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

Depeche Mode - Broken


----------



## Rogerx

Ella Fitzgerald - Somewhere Over The Rainbow


----------



## Rogerx

Matt's is the most beautiful recording of this song.


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Ella Fitzgerald - Somewhere Over The Rainbow


a Triple like!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

I'm Too Sexy · Right Said Fred


----------



## DeepR




----------



## Rogerx

Alex Harvey - To Make My Life Beautiful


----------



## Rogerx

Love & Kisses - Thank God It's Friday (Casablanca Records 1978)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

Leonard Cohen - A Thousand Kisses Deep


----------



## Rogerx

Terry Jacks - Seasons In The Sun


----------



## Rogerx

Presley - Suspicious Minds (Audio)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

Waiting Around To Die · The Be Good Tanyas


----------



## Room2201974




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Sting - It's Probably Me (feat. Eric Clapton)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

The Mariner's Revenge Song · The Decemberists





good lyrics


----------



## Room2201974




----------



## Jacck

Depeche Mode - Behind The Wheel


----------



## Rogerx

Save the Life of My Child


----------



## Rogerx

Old Friends


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

Goodnight Moon · Shivaree


----------



## Rogerx

Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer (from The Concert in Central Park)


----------



## Rogerx

Simon & Garfunkel - Mrs. Robinson (from The Concert in Central Park)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

Michael Kiwanuka - Cold Little Heart


----------



## Rogerx

Colin Blunstone - I Want Some More


----------



## Rogerx

The Hollies - The Day That Curly Billy Shot Down Crazy Sam mcgee


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> The Hollies - The Day That Curly Billy Shot Down Crazy Sam mcgee


a really good one!!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

Electric Guest - Troubleman


----------



## Jacck

Lo Moon - Tried to Make You My Own


----------



## Rogerx

Pledging My Love
emmylou harris


----------



## Rogerx

In My Dreams · Emmylou Harris


----------



## ldiat

R I P


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

I Don't Care Anymore · Phil Collins


----------



## Room2201974




----------



## Rogerx

Soul Serenade (Mono) · Aretha Franklin


----------



## Rogerx

Dr. Feelgood (Love Is Serious Business) (Mono) · Aretha Franklin


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

David Bowie - This Is Not America


----------



## Rogerx

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Mary Had a Little Lamb (from Live at the El Mocambo)


----------



## Rogerx

Life Without You


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Sloe

ldiat said:


>


The man in the beginning is Loa Falkman a famous actor and opera singer:






The woman is Sisella Kyle famous actress and comedian.


----------



## DeepR




----------



## Jacck

Billie Eilish - No Time To Die


----------



## Rogerx

One of These Days


----------



## Rogerx

All My Sorrows


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

Black Pumas - Colors


----------



## Rogerx

Gimme Some Lovin' (Live at Royal Albert Hall 12/1/1969)


----------



## Rogerx

Get Ourselves Together (Live at Royal Albert Hall 12/1/1969)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

Sign of the Times · Harry Styles


----------



## Rogerx

James Taylor: Everyday / Something in the Way She Moves (Greenwich Town Party 2013)


----------



## Rogerx

James Taylor & JD Souther ~ Her Town Too ( Live )


----------



## Jacck

Gary Numan - It Will End Here


----------



## Rogerx

Sail Away (Remastered) · Randy Newman


----------



## Rogerx

Last Night I Had a Dream· Randy Newman


----------



## Jacck

Kylie Minogue - Confide In Me


----------



## SearsPoncho

Anything by Van Halen. Especially the first six albums, before they became more commercial or pop with the change in singers. As a teenager, I was a rocker and a guitarist, and Eddie Van Halen was a huge figure that got me into music, which eventually ignited my passion sufficiently to explore classical music.


----------



## Rogerx

The Beatles - Yesterday


----------



## Rogerx

YESTERME, YESTERYOU, YESTERDAY - STEVIE WONDER


----------



## ldiat

THIS ONE IS IN COLOR!!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

Apocalypse - Cigarettes After Sex


----------



## Rogerx

STAND BY ME. (Ultimate Mix, 2020) - John Lennon (official music video HD)

50 years ago today he was shot.


----------



## Rogerx

LOVE. (Ultimate Mix, 2020) - John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band (official music video HD)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

Agnes Obel - Broken Sleep




great polyphony


----------



## Rogerx

The Beatles - Don't Let Me Down


----------



## Rogerx

I've Just Seen A Face (Remastered 2009)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

Mystery of Love · Sufjan Stevens


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Norwegian version of Irish folk tune "Down by the Salley Gardens". Sondre Bratland is a great old Norwegian folk singer


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Kind of not classical. This might be the saddest song in the world!
...and applause in the end is even sadder...


----------



## Paul Roberts

Hildegard von Bingen - Canticles Of Ecstasy


----------



## Paul Roberts




----------



## Rogerx

Carpenters - -We've Only Just Begun


----------



## Rogerx

Carpenters- Love Me For What I Am


----------



## ldiat

early one to nite!


----------



## Jacck

Lady & Bird Walk Real Slow


----------



## Rogerx

Soft Core · Dusty Springfield


----------



## Rogerx

Monday Morning


----------



## Jacck

Tori Amos - Winter


----------



## Rogerx

Elkie Brooks - Set Me Free


----------



## Rogerx

Fool If You Think It's Over · Elkie Brooks


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Soft Core · Dusty Springfield


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

Rammstein - Mein Herz Brennt


----------



## Rogerx

When i'm gone - albert hammond


----------



## Rogerx

Albert Hammond Al otro lado del sol


----------



## Jacck

Ondara - "Saying Goodbye"


----------



## Rogerx

U2 - Beautiful Day (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

David Bowie... Thursday's Child


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

Gary B.B. Coleman - The Sky is Crying


----------



## Rogerx

Dark Star (Live at the New Universal Amphitheatre, Universal City, California, 1982)
Crosby, Stills and Nash


----------



## Rogerx

Love & Kisses - Thank God It's Friday (Casablanca Records 1978)


----------



## Jacck

Howling - 'Phases'


----------



## Rogerx

Herman's Hermits - No Milk Today


----------



## Rogerx

The Carpenters - There's a kind of hush


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

AUTUMN LEAVES - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Rogerx

Marrakesh Express · Crosby, Stills & Nash


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Luchesi




----------



## Rogerx

Dean Martin - Everybody Loves Somebody (Audio)


----------



## Rogerx

Dean Martin - Buona Sera


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Luchesi




----------



## Luchesi




----------



## Luchesi




----------



## Luchesi




----------



## Luchesi




----------



## Rogerx

Bruce Springsteen - Rhinestone Cowboy (Film Version - Official Audio)


----------



## Rogerx

Elvis Presley - Baby, What You Want Me To Do ('68 Comeback Special)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Spencer Davis Group -- (1965) Keep on Running [High Quality Sound, Subtitled]


----------



## Rogerx

American Bandstand 1967 - Gimme Some Lovin', The Spencer Davis Group


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

The Mists Of Time · John Mayall & The Bluesbreakers


----------



## Rogerx

Joan Baez - Plaisir d'amour / The joys of love (France, 1966)


----------



## Rogerx

Les filles de Cadiz · Jeanette MacDonald · Herbert Stothart · Leo Délibes


----------



## Rogerx

Ella & Louis - Cheek to Cheek


----------



## Rogerx

Ella Fitzgerald & Louis Armstrong: Dream A Little Dream Of Me


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

The Doors - People Are Strange


----------



## Rogerx

James Blunt - 1973


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Sammy Davis Jr - Mr. Bojangles (Live in Germany 1985)


----------



## Rogerx

Nina Simone Mr Bojangles


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

The Doobie Brothers-"A Brighter Day


----------



## Rogerx

The Doobie Brothers Listen to the Music ~With Lyrics~


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

The Cranberries - Ridiculous Thoughts (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Zedd & Jasmine Thompson - Funny (Lyrics)


----------



## Flamme




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Sam Cooke - A Change Is Gonna Come (Official Lyric Video)


----------



## Rogerx

The Day When The World Comes Alive - Cleo Laine(The album from "I am a song")


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Sting "Fields Of Gold" (Lyrics)


----------



## Rogerx

Sting - If I Ever Lose My Faith In You


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

The Beatles (Paul McCartney) - Your Mother Should Know (Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Mother - John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band (official music video HD)


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Sloe

Dancebandmusic is Swedens own form of popular music.

Vid en liten fiskehamn = At a small fishing harbour about a couple were the man drowned.

Vid Lasse Stefanz:






With Stefan Borsch:


----------



## Rogerx

\
Roger Hodgson (Supertramp) - Give a little Bit ~ by JJ


----------



## Rogerx

Mother


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Gotta Lotta Nerve (Perfect Perfect) · Daryl Hall & John Oates


----------



## Rogerx

Hard To Be In Love With You


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

From the Beginning


----------



## Rogerx

Living Sin


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Hay Unos Ojos (2016 Remaster)


----------



## Rogerx

Tu Solo Tu (2016 Remaster)


----------



## Flamme




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Genesis - Dancing With The Moonlight Knight (Official Audio)


----------



## Rogerx

The Winner Takes It All


----------



## Rogerx

Bob Dylan - The Times They Are A-Changin' (Audio)


----------



## Rogerx

Even the Bad Times Are Good


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> The Winner Takes It All


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## pianozach

A song about entropy

SIGNAL TO NOISE
Peter Gabriel
Up
2002


----------



## Flamme




----------



## SanAntone

*The Be Good Tanyas - Waiting Around to Die*
Original version : Townes Van Zandt - Waitin' around to die


----------



## pianozach

Blackbird
Glee


----------



## Rogerx

Good Captain Clack


----------



## Rogerx

Alan Price - Poor people


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Unforgettable - Nat 'King' Cole


----------



## Rogerx

For Sentimental Reasons


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

America The Beautiful (Lyrics)


----------



## Rogerx

...And Justice for all.......


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> America The Beautiful (Lyrics)


yes it is since Joe Biden won!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Monday Morning


----------



## Rogerx

Monday, Monday THE MAMAS & THE PAPAS (with lyrics)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Take It Like A Friend · Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Rogerx

Tearin' Up The Country · Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

The Kinks - Last of the Steam Powered Trains (Official Audio)


----------



## Rogerx

The Kinks - All of My Friends Were There (Official Audio)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Compared to What


----------



## Rogerx

Our Ages or Our Hearts


----------



## ldiat

Turtles - Can I Get To Know You Better


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

La Mariquita (Lady Bug)


----------



## Rogerx

Gritenme Piedras Del Campo (Scream to Me Stones in the Field)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> La Mariquita (Lady Bug)







is this the one???


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Gritenme Piedras Del Campo (Scream to Me Stones in the Field)







how about this one???


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Rod Stewart - Forever Young (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Cyndi Lauper - Time After Time (Official Video)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Jacck

GEORGE HARRISON - GOVINDA


----------



## Rogerx

Foreigner - I Want To Know What Love Is (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Cher - Happiness Is Just A Thing Called Joe [Official Video]


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Bulldog

ldiat said:


>


The best non-classical I've heard in a few days.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Dolly Bing Bing - Kusje


----------



## Rogerx

Simon And Garfunkel The Sound of Silence Version Original 1964


----------



## Rogerx

Simon & Garfunkel - A Most Peculiar Man (Live Canadian TV, 1966)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Tom Petty - Free Fallin'


----------



## Rogerx

Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Into The Great Wide Open (Official Video)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## pianozach

All On A Sunday
Spock's Beard
"V"
2000


----------



## Rogerx

Toto - Stop Loving You (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Toto - Rosanna (Official Music Video)


----------



## SanAntone

*If I Could Only Fly*
Written by Blaze Foley
Sung by Merle Haggard


----------



## Rogerx

Elvis Presley-Suspicion


----------



## Rogerx

Elvis Presley - Treat Me Nice


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## SanAntone

Rhiannon Giddens - Wayfaring Stranger


----------



## Rogerx

Georgia On My Mind


----------



## Rogerx

Georgy Girl (Mono) (1999 Remaster)


----------



## Rogerx

Autumn in New York Louis Armstrong Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Rogerx

Gee Baby Ain't I Good to You - Ella & Louis Again


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Luchesi




----------



## Rogerx

Kris Kristofferson - Sunday morning coming down (1970)


----------



## Rogerx

Gloomy Sunday Original Version


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Luchesi




----------



## Rogerx

Wallace Collection - DayDream


----------



## Rogerx

Monday, Monday THE MAMAS & THE PAPAS (with lyrics)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## pianozach

ldiat said:


>


I don't listen to *DC5*. *DC* has been a first class azz hole his entire life.

Yeah, there's an awful lot of artists with questionable morals, ethics, behaviors, and philosophies. Even if they've made some great music, there's an awful lot I'll forgive. I mean, yeah, a lot of artists can be axholes. But DC really crossed a line for me. Hell, I've even listened to some *Kanye West* (only to find, generally, his "music" sucks too). I'm even OK with *Wagner*.

Is it fair to NOT separate the art from the artist?

IMO it doesn't really matter.

But there's a difference between a person who has human faults that brings a perspective to their music. In short, they may not be very nice or warm as people, but that's not his or her fault. A product of their culture or upbringing. They have a lesson to learn there.

Then there's someone who markets $20 headphones as studio-grade equipment, puts weights in them to make them feel like they are not just cheap plastic and does it with a straight face.

One is an doucebag by deliberate choice. Then their art has no value to me at all. It's a commodity. It's disposable entertainment like a cheap porn from the 80's. It's there to serve it's purpose, which has nothing to do with the point of making music. This type of "artist" has crossed a line where I cannot listen to their "art" without their persona tainting it.

But *Dave Clark* most certainly makes the *Top 10 List of Artists I Won't Listen To*, along with *Ted Nugent* and *Eminem*. I don't care if TN has some "Great tunes"; I don't miss them. Or Beiber, who treats people like feces.

So? If it was somehow a hated artist is playing in the background and I didn't notice, than whatever. I won't personally be any worse for wear, but the fact of the matter is that as soon as I find out, it sours the experience.


----------



## Rogerx

Sting - My one and only love


----------



## Rogerx

Ella Fitzgerald "My One and Only Love"


----------



## ldiat

pianozach said:


> I don't listen to *DC5*. *DC* has been a first class azz hole his entire life.
> 
> Yeah, there's an awful lot of artists with questionable morals, ethics, behaviors, and philosophies. Even if they've made some great music, there's an awful lot I'll forgive. I mean, yeah, a lot of artists can be axholes. But DC really crossed a line for me. Hell, I've even listened to some *Kanye West* (only to find, generally, his "music" sucks too). I'm even OK with *Wagner*.
> 
> Is it fair to NOT separate the art from the artist?
> 
> IMO it doesn't really matter.
> 
> But there's a difference between a person who has human faults that brings a perspective to their music. In short, they may not be very nice or warm as people, but that's not his or her fault. A product of their culture or upbringing. They have a lesson to learn there.
> 
> Then there's someone who markets $20 headphones as studio-grade equipment, puts weights in them to make them feel like they are not just cheap plastic and does it with a straight face.
> 
> One is an doucebag by deliberate choice. Then their art has no value to me at all. It's a commodity. It's disposable entertainment like a cheap porn from the 80's. It's there to serve it's purpose, which has nothing to do with the point of making music. This type of "artist" has crossed a line where I cannot listen to their "art" without their persona tainting it.
> 
> But *Dave Clark* most certainly makes the *Top 10 List of Artists I Won't Listen To*, along with *Ted Nugent* and *Eminem*. I don't care if TN has some "Great tunes"; I don't miss them. Or Beiber, who treats people like feces.
> 
> So? If it was somehow a hated artist is playing in the background and I didn't notice, than whatever. I won't personally be any worse for wear, but the fact of the matter is that as soon as I find out, it sours the experience.


i guess you are in the business. you know him! thanks for the report!


----------



## ldiat

remember this show!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## pianozach

ldiat said:


> i guess you are in the business. you know him! thanks for the report!


Yes, I live near Hollywood. I talk to ALL the stars when I'm at the drug store; Jayne Mansfield, Cary Grant, Eve Arden, Bob Denver, Brittany Spears, Phyllis Diller, Harry Nilsson - you name 'em, we've probably had lunch together. :tiphat:

Except Nilsson - saw him at the club with Alice Cooper.


----------



## Rogerx

I get a kick out of you Frank Sinatra Video Remastered


----------



## Rogerx

Surround Yourself with Sorrow (2003 Remaster)


----------



## Flamme




----------



## ldiat

pianozach said:


> Yes, I live near Hollywood. I talk to ALL the stars when I'm at the drug store; Jayne Mansfield, Cary Grant, Eve Arden, Bob Denver, Brittany Spears, Phyllis Diller, Harry Nilsson - you name 'em, we've probably had lunch together. :tiphat:
> 
> Except Nilsson - saw him at the club with Alice Cooper.


we are almost neighbors! i live in Lancaster, Ca.


----------



## Rogerx

Rufus Wainwright - Poses (solo)


----------



## Rogerx

The Tower of Learning


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## pianozach

Huey
I Am there For you


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Lesley Gore - You Don't Own Me (HD)


----------



## Rogerx

Dusty Springfield - Wishin & Hopin 1964


----------



## Rogerx

Strangers In The Night (Remastered 2008)


----------



## Rogerx

The Everly Brothers - LET IT BE ME


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## pianozach

*Monday Monday*

Compare this cover by *Wilson Phillips* (Carnie Wilson, Wendy Wilson, and Chynna Phillips, the daughters of Brian Wilson of The Beach Boys and of John and Michelle Phillips of The Mamas & the Papas, respectively) with the original by 1966 song written by John Phillips and recorded by *the Mamas & the Papas*, using background instruments played by members of The Wrecking Crew.











That's Carnie Wilson on lead vocal.

I'm struck by how . . . . _*processed*_ the 2012 version sounds. The vocals, while impeccably sung, have no personality. They may as well be a keyboard patch for how perfectly in tune they are. In fact, it sounds autopitch corrected.

To me the Wilson Phillips version seems overengineered . . . the drums sound programmed, even though Blair Sinta gets credit for having played them . . . the drums and bass are just so . . . . mechanical.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Maybe the first song I ever heard by Leonard Cohen from "Songs From A Room". Had it on cassette bought at a record store from my Grandma's local place (far away).


----------



## Rogerx

Dire Straits: On Every Street


----------



## Rogerx

Dire Straits - Ticket To Heaven


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Ella Fitzgerald - The Christmas Song


----------



## Rogerx

Sleigh Ride


----------



## Rogerx

Oh Happy Day - The Edwin Hawkins Singers


----------



## Rogerx

Fleetwood Mac - Bad Loser


----------



## Rogerx

Is It True? (2013 Remaster)


----------



## Rogerx

Eagles - The Best of My Love -HD


----------



## Rogerx

Flappie · Todd Rundgren · Youp van 't Hek
Beware before you eat your Christmas meal


----------



## Rogerx

Todd Rundgren Hello It's Me Full Version HD Sound


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> Flappie · Todd Rundgren · Youp van 't Hek
> Beware before you eat your Christmas meal


From *DutchNews.nl*
*

Todd Rundgren serves up Youp van 't Hek's Flappie for Christmas* 
December 3, 2020

Dutch comedian *Youp van 't Hek*'s famous song about a boy whose pet rabbit is served up for Christmas dinner has been covered by American singer Todd Rundgren. Van 't Hek wrote Flappie 40 years ago for his sister's cabaret group and went on to include it in his own cabaret show when it became a huge and enduring success. 'It has not left the radio since', the comedian told the Volkskrant. He was alerted to the fact his song had traveled when he heard the words It was Christmas morning, 1961 on the radio on Wednesday and thought the melody and the words sounded familiar. 'The singer was pretty famous, I found out on Google,' Van 't Hek said. Flappie is the first-ever Christmas song by Rundgren, who has recorded some 50 albums. How Rundgren happened on the song is not clear. The music is more or less the same and the text a literal translations. The explanation may lie in the fact that Rundgren frequently performed in the Netherlands. The singer did not ask for permission from Van 't Hek or composer Jan Kokken, music rights society Buma/Stemra told the paper. 'Youp has a right to some of the proceeds if a song he has written is used abroad. There has been no request to translate it. The money should come to us via out American colleagues so we can pay Youp,' a spokesman said. Van 't Hek said he is chuffed his song has been covered by Rundgren. 'But if it's a number one hit in Japan I hope some of the money will come our way.'


----------



## Rogerx

Earth & Fire - Weekend (Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Harry Connick Jr. - Recipe For Love


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Rogerx

Change In Mind, Change Of Heart


----------



## Rogerx

You Gentle Me


----------



## ldiat

from Pittsburgh, pa.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Steve Miller Band - Abracadabra with lyrics


----------



## Rogerx

Something Special


----------



## Rogerx

Stevie Wonder - My Cherie Amour


----------



## Rogerx

Somebody Knows, Somebody Cares


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

\
I'm dreaming Of A White Christmas--by--Bing Crosby--


----------



## Rogerx

Come Dance With Me - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Rogerx

Just In Time - Frank Sinatra


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Galen Griffin - Mama's Little Boy -Official Music Video


----------



## Rogerx

Tyler James Band - Mama's Boy


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Another Saturday Night


----------



## Rogerx

Derek And The Dominos - Layla
For my good friend ldiat


----------



## Flamme




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Derek And The Dominos - Layla
> For my good friend ldiat


a quad x a triple like!!! thanks! love this tune.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Ray Charles - Hit The Road Jack (Original)


----------



## Rogerx

Blondie - (I'm Always Touched By Your) Presence, Dear


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Kyler Key

Kyler Key - Delight


----------



## Rogerx

I Can't Give You Anything But Love


----------



## Rogerx

Rod Stewart and the Faces - You Can Make Me Dance, Sing or Anything


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## pianozach

*Flight of the Moorglade
Jon Anderson
Olias of Sunhillow
1976
*


----------



## Luchesi

Another infectious song she wrote;


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Mamas & The Papas "Monday, Monday" on The Ed Sullivan Show


----------



## Rogerx

I Call Your Name - The Mamas & The Papas [Monterey Pop]


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

The Winner Takes It All


----------



## Rogerx

Congratulations and Celebration


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Kyler Key

Kyler Key - Krakatoa


----------



## Rogerx

I Could Never Love Another (After Loving You)


----------



## Rogerx

The Temptations-Please Return Your Love To Me


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Joe Dolan - Lady In Blue 1975


----------



## Rogerx

Golden Earrings Please Go


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Something Stupid


----------



## Rogerx

Summer Wine · Nancy Sinatra · Lee Hazlewood


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

'Oh, What a Beautiful Mornin'' | Gordon MacRae | Rodgers & Hammerstein's OKLAHOMA! (1955 FIlm)


----------



## Rogerx

Peggy Lee: Oh, What A Beautiful Morning (Hammerstein) - Recorded ca. April, 1952


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra - Don't Wait Too Long


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra - When The Wind Was Green (September Of My Years)


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Looks Like A Cold Cold Winter - Bing Crosby (1950)


----------



## Rogerx

Bing Crosby - Happy Holiday


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## WNvXXT

_salt peanuts salt peanuts_


----------



## Rogerx

Joni Mitchell - Shades of Scarlett Conquering


----------



## Rogerx

Why Do Fools Fall in Love? (Live)


----------



## Luchesi

ldiat said:


>


They sing Oklahoma...


----------



## Rogerx

Tim Hardin - First Love Song - 1


----------



## Rogerx

Tim Hardin - Everything Good Become More True


----------



## ldiat

Luchesi said:


> They sing Oklahoma...


very nice thank you!!:tiphat:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## pianozach

*Let's Talk About Me
Alan Parsons Project
Vulture Culture
*1984

This song reached the Top 40 in Germany (where the album was No. 1), in Switzerland (where Vulture Culture was No. 2) and in the Netherlands.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## Rogerx

Rachelle Ferrell - With Open Arms


----------



## Rogerx

Do they Know it's Christmas ~ Band Aid 1984


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

Pittsburgh, Pa area group


----------



## Rogerx

Andy Williams - It's The Most Wonderful Time Of The Year (Lyrics)


----------



## Rogerx

Enya - We Wish You A Merry Christmas


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Luchesi

Haydn man said:


> My youngest son is nearly 16 and going through that phase known as 'girls '
> So for him now and for all teenagers everywhere one of the greatest pop/ punk songs ever
> Teenage Kicks by the Undertones


Now he's 22?, what can you tell us?


----------



## Luchesi

WNvXXT said:


> _salt peanuts salt peanuts_


I'm a jazz fan. And i try to play some myself. But i don't get this..


----------



## Rogerx

Bon Jovi - It's My Life (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

BON JOVI - I wish everyday could be like Christmas - ORIGINAL


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Every Man a King (Remastered)


----------



## Rogerx

You've got a friend in me by Randy Newman lyrics


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra -I Believe I'm Gonna Love You


----------



## Rogerx

Bobby McFerrin - Don't Worry Be Happy (Official Video)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Frank and Elvis: duet, how appropriate.


----------



## Rogerx

\
Ricky Nelson～A Teenager's Romance


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

Clinton Fearon - Richman Poorman


----------



## Flamme

A very weird song...


----------



## ldiat

Flamme said:


> A very weird song...


so is the play also!! but good!


----------



## Rogerx

Abba - One Of Us (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Abba - The Winner Takes It All (Official Video)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Abba - The Winner Takes It All (Official Video)


well mayb not in horse racing as the winner gets 60% of the purse and the rest is divided between next 5-6 finishers:tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Eric Clapton - Tears In Heaven (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Melanie Safka - Beautiful People


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My favorite song 2020, according to spotify.


----------



## mikeh375

Anyone remember this little gem....?


----------



## pianozach

mikeh375 said:


> Anyone remember this little gem....?


Yes, _*Video unavailable*_ is one of my favorites.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

*Happy New Year*






Abba - Happy New Year


----------



## Rogerx

Abba - Thank You For The Music (Official Video)


----------



## Kyler Key

Kyler Key - Shatter


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Do not forsake me, My Darling. (High Noon)


----------



## Rogerx

I'll Remember You


----------



## Rogerx

Getting Better (Remastered 2009)


----------



## Rogerx

Fixing A Hole (Remastered 2009)


----------



## pianozach

Old Brown Shoe
George Harrison
Live


----------



## Flamme




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Fixing A Hole (Remastered 2009)


i have to admit....triple like both beatles. and if one shines a black light on this album cover the dead people glow and so does a paul. one of the clues for him being dead!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Gerry & The Pacemakers - Ferry Cross The Mersey (1965)


----------



## Rogerx

Gerry The Pacemakers - How Do You Do It


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> Gerry The Pacemakers - How Do You Do It


Funny about that particular song. _*How Do You Do It*_ was the song *George Martin* wanted *The Beatles* to release as their first single; he was certain it was a hit song. They dutifully recorded it on the 4th of September 1962, but insisted on using a song they'd written instead, *Love Me Do*. Martin nearly overruled it and almost authorized releasing their version of *How Do You Do It* as their first single in spite of their objections

The version by *Gerry and The Pacemakers* is actually almost a duplicate of the Beatles' arrangement (without the harmony vocals though, and a piano solo instead of a lead guitar) of the Mitch Murray demo.

George Martin was right about the song, as it became a #1 hit for *G and the P* in the UK. The Beatles' first single, _*Love Me Do*_, peaked at #14.

The Beatles' 2nd single, *Please Please Me* did hit #1, and their third single, _*From Me To You*_ knocked _*How Do You Do It*_ out of the #1 position.

*How Do You Do It* tanked in the US on its original release, but was re-released in July 1964, a full 16 months after its original release and reached #9 in the US. Of course, by that time *The Beatles* had scored eight #1 hits in the US.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## pianozach

*Come Together
Tina Turner
All This and World War II soundtrack
*
Slightly different mix than her 1970 studio version - this version has some wonderfully ominous orchestra backing added.


----------



## Rogerx

Dusty Springfield Son of a Preacher Man


----------



## Rogerx

Simon & Garfunkel - Wednesday Morning, 3 A.M.,


----------



## Rogerx

Georgia on My Mind · Ray Charles


----------



## Flamme




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Elton John - Goodbye orange Brick head


----------



## Rogerx

Gladys Knight & The Pips - Midnight Train to Georgia (Official Audio)


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

David Bowie - This Is Not America


----------



## Rogerx

Johnny Mandel - Suicide Is Painless


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Barry White - My First My Last My Everything


----------



## Rogerx

BARRY WHITE Can't Get Enough Of Your Love


----------



## Rogerx

Simon & Garfunkel - I Am A Rock


----------



## Rogerx

Simon & Garfunkel - America (Audio)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Monday Morning · Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Rogerx

Sammy Davis jr. - Baretta's theme


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Walking In The Rain - Johnnie Ray


----------



## Rogerx

Singing the Blues · Guy Mitchell · Ray Conniff & His Orchestra


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Bryan Adams & Luciano Pavarotti - 'O Sole Mio


----------



## Rogerx

Queen + Luciano Pavarotti - Too Much Love Will Kill You (Brian May)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Sam Cooke - A Change Is Gonna Come (Official Lyric Video)


----------



## Rogerx

John Mayer - Waiting On the World to Change (Official Music Video)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

The Final Countdown


----------



## Rogerx

Aretha Franklin - Chain Of Fools (Lyrics)


----------



## Rogerx

The New Seekers - I'd Like To Teach The World To Sing


----------



## Rogerx

Dusty in Memphis - The Windmills of Your Mind


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Kyler Key

Kyler Key - Uproar


----------



## Rogerx

Jon Secada - If You Go [HD]


----------



## Rogerx

Kylie Minogue and Jason Donovan - Especially For You - Official Video


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Crystals - Then He Kissed Me (With Lyrics).


----------



## Rogerx

Many have sung lovely songs to the beautiful roses in Spanish Harlem. This is the original demo recording by Phil Spector. It is among the loveliest of them all.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Barry White - My First My Last My Everything -


----------



## Rogerx

Just The Way You Are- Barry White


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Jacck

Takeo Ischi - New Bibi Hendl


----------



## Rogerx

delete post, sorry.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Dolly Parton - Jolene (Audio)


----------



## Rogerx

Dolly Parton - Here You Come Again (Audio)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Dolly Parton - Jolene (Audio)


Birthday Gal! good one!!


----------



## Rogerx

Bruce Springsteen - Born in the U.S.A. (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Bon Jovi - Keep The Faith


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Biden inauguration: Lady Gaga sings the National Anthem - BBC News


----------



## Sloe

Rogerx said:


> Biden inauguration: Lady Gaga sings the National Anthem - BBC News


I prefer when Bleeding Gum Murphy sung it:


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Gordon Lightfoot - If You Could Read My Mind


----------



## Rogerx

Sundown · Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Aerobat

Based on how my day is going so far, I think I may be singing this to myself later...


----------



## Flamme




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Chris Isaak - Somebody's Crying


----------



## Rogerx

Chris Isaak - Life will go on


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

"You're My World" Cilla Black


----------



## Rogerx

Cilla Black - Anyone Who Had A Heart


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Kyler Key

Kyler Key - Gash


----------



## Rogerx

Doris Day - Dream A Little Dream of Me


----------



## Rogerx

Dean Martin - That's Amore


----------



## ldiat

watch this one on "thats dancing" also!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Love this <3 Anyone hear Schubert here?


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Lovely rendition of an American classic.


----------



## Rogerx

Simon & Garfunkel - Mrs. Robinson (Audio)


----------



## Rogerx

Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer (Audio)


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Armin van Buuren feat. Duncan Laurence - Feel Something


----------



## Rogerx

Cliff Richard - I Could Easily Fall


----------



## Rogerx

Samantha Jones - No Regrets


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Jacck

Pet Shop Boys - Rent


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How about some Donna Summer? OK!


----------



## Rogerx

Nancy Sinatra & Lee Hazlewood - Jackson


----------



## Rogerx

ony Bennett, Lady Gaga - The Lady is a Tramp (from Duets II: The Great Performances)


----------



## Aerobat

*I don't often go for cover versions, but when I do.....*


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

The Carpenters - Yesterday Once More (INCLUDES LYRICS)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Train - 50 Ways To Say Goodbye


----------



## Rogerx

Wonderful · Colin Blunstone


----------



## Rogerx

Dionne Warwick -All the Love in the World


----------



## Daniel2020

Love sitting in the chair and listening to the favorite musicians like Louis Armstrong


----------



## Rogerx

Mississippi John Hurt - Monday Morning Blues


----------



## Rogerx

Come Monday - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Rogerx

Carpenters - Rainy Days And Mondays (Official Video)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Aerobat

Watching my Step-Father in law (he's in there somewhere)


----------



## Rogerx

Ruby Tuesday · Melanie Safka


----------



## Rogerx

Badfinger - Sweet Tuesday Morning


----------



## Rogerx

Tuesday Afternoon-The Moody Blues


----------



## Jay

RIP Hilton Valentine


----------



## pianozach

*Fearless
Pink Floyd
Meddle
1971*


----------



## Rogerx

Wednesday Morning, 3 A.M.


----------



## Rogerx

A Wednesday Car


----------



## Rogerx

Royal Guardsman "Any Wednesday" 1967


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Jacck

O'Children - Nick Cave


----------



## Rogerx

Pet Shop Boys - Thursday e [Official Music Video]


----------



## Rogerx

Jim Croce - Thursday


----------



## Rogerx

David Bowie - Thursday's Child


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Aerobat

And the story behind the song:





(may need to click through to the player)


----------



## Rogerx

The Cure - Friday I'm In Love (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Arabesque -friday night hit disco 1978


----------



## Rogerx

The Easybeats - Friday On My Mind (1966)


----------



## Andante Largo

Saeed Farajpouri feat. Parisa - Tasnif "My Secret"


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Rogerx

"Come Saturday Morning" by the Sandpipers


----------



## Rogerx

Chicago - Saturday in the Park (Official Audio)


----------



## Rogerx

Cat Stevens - Another Saturday Night


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

BEAUTIFUL SUNDAY - (Lyrics)


----------



## Rogerx

THE RASCALS - GROOVIN ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON


----------



## Rogerx

Connie Francis : Never On A Sunday


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Luchesi




----------



## Rogerx

Carpenters -We've Only Just Begun


----------



## Rogerx

The Corrs - Dreams [Official Video]


----------



## Rogerx

Carpenters "This Masquerade"


----------



## Rogerx

Alejandro Sanz - Una Noche con The Corrs (videoclip)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Rogerx

Harry Nilsson ~ Everybody's Talking (1969)


----------



## Rogerx

Harry Nilsson - Without You (Audio)


----------



## Rogerx

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Have You Ever Seen The Rain (Official)


----------



## Rogerx

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Bad Moon Rising (Official Lyric Video)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Rogerx

The Song of the Sun


----------



## Rogerx

a-ha - The Sun Always Shines on T.V. (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Go West - King Of Wishful Thinking


----------



## Rogerx

Simon & Garfunkel - A Hazy Shade Of Winter


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Rogerx

Carole King - It's Too Late (Official Audio)


----------



## Rogerx

Carole King - Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow? (1971)


----------



## Rogerx

You've Got a Friend - Carole King & James Taylor


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Rogerx

The Springfields - Island Of Dreams


----------



## Rogerx

The Seekers - I'll Never Find Another You (1964, HQ STEREO)


----------



## Rogerx

The Springfields - Green Leaves of Summer


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> The Seekers - I'll Never Find Another You (1964, HQ STEREO)


a triple like!!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Vic Dana - Red roses for a blue lady


----------



## Rogerx

Chris Rea - Winter Song


----------



## Rogerx

Queen - A Winter's Tale (Official Video)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra - My Funny Valentine


----------



## Rogerx

"I Will Always Love You" Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Rogerx

Ain't No Mountain High Enough (extra HQ) - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell


----------



## Rogerx

Unchained Melody · The Righteous Brothers


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Unchained Melody · The Righteous Brothers


WOW! a good one!!!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

Reverend Horton Heat - Let Me Teach You How To Eat


----------



## Rogerx

Adele - Make You Feel My Love


----------



## Rogerx

Nazareth - Love Hurts 1975 (HQ)


----------



## Rogerx

Elvis Presley - Can't Help Falling In Love 1961


----------



## Rogerx

Bon Jovi - You give love a bad name


----------



## Jacck

fanfare ciocarlia - golden days


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat

And one written by Gretchen Peters....


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Rogerx

Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Sailor


----------



## Rogerx

Getting Better (Remastered 2009) · The Beatles


----------



## Rogerx

Bruce Springsteen - Better Days


----------



## Rogerx

Brothers In Arms · Dire Straits


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Rogerx

Everly Brothers - Love Hurts


----------



## Rogerx

Dusty Springfield -Look of Love-live and rare!


----------



## Rogerx

Foreigner - I Want To Know What Love Is (Official Music Video)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Aerobat

Memory from teenage years.


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat

More memories from my teenage years!


----------



## Andante Largo




----------



## Andante Largo




----------



## Rogerx

If I Were A Carpenter · Tim Hardin


----------



## Rogerx

The Byrds - Chestnut Mare


----------



## Rogerx

America - A Horse With No Name+Lyrics


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Douglas ~ Kung Fu Fighting 1974 Disco Purrfection Version


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Aerobat

Time for something different....


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Rogerx

Rag Doll- Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons


----------



## Rogerx

Party Doll (Mary Chapin Carpenter)


----------



## Rogerx

Simon & Garfunkel - The 59th Street Bridge Song


----------



## Rogerx

My Blue Heaven (1998 Digital Remaster) · Frank Sinatra

Sinatra's Swingin' Session!!! And More


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Elvis Presley - Little Sister (Audio)


----------



## Rogerx

Bread - It don't Matter to Me


----------



## Rogerx

The Beatles - While My Guitar Gently Weeps


----------



## Rogerx

Do You Know The Way To San Jose?


----------



## Rogerx

Dirty Rotten Bxstards


----------



## Rogerx

The Beatles happiness is a warm gun


----------



## Rogerx

Ballad of a Runaway Horse · Emmylou Harris


----------



## Rogerx

Talking Heads - Wild Wild Life


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Julie Driscoll Brian Auger & Trinity - Wheels On Fire (1968)


----------



## Rogerx

Ray Stevens - "Along Came Jones" (Live on Andy Williams Show, 1969)


----------



## Rogerx

Too Many People" Paul & Linda McCartney


----------



## Rogerx

Somebody to Love


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Rogerx

Nina Simone - I Shall Be Released


----------



## Rogerx

Manfred Mann - Mighty Quinn


----------



## Rogerx

It Takes A Lot To Laugh, It Takes A Train To Cry


----------



## Rogerx

He Ain't Heavy He's My Brother


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

My Blue Heaven (1998 Digital Remaster)


----------



## Rogerx

Sleeping in the Middle of the Bed · Chicago


----------



## Rogerx

Cyndi Lauper - Time After Time (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Put Your Head On My Shoulder


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat

This time with China Forbes, their original singer.


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Rogerx

Pete Seeger: Where Have All the Flowers Gone?


----------



## Rogerx

Pet Shop Boys With Dusty Springfield - What Have I Done To Deserve This? (Disco Mix)


----------



## Rogerx

Elvis Presley-Have I Told You Lately That I Love You


----------



## Rogerx

Moody Blues - Question (1970)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Sloe

Malta: Sommaren som aldrig säger nej. The Swedish entry in Eurovision song contest 1973 that came in fifth place:






The music is written by Carl-Axel and Monica Dominique. Carl-Axel Dominique was a student under Messiaen. The lyrics are written by Lars Forsell one of Swedens must famous poets. This song won over Ring Ring.


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Rogerx

The Supremes - You Can't Hurry Love (Stereo) 1966 | Music Video


----------



## Rogerx

I Heard It Through The Grapevine - Gladys Knight & The Pips '1967


----------



## Rogerx

Vanilla Fudge - You Keep Me Hanging On (lyrics)


----------



## Rogerx

The Animals - House of the Rising Sun (1964)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Rogerx

Delta Lady - Joe Cocker


----------



## Rogerx

Real Men · Mitski


----------



## Rogerx

Billy Joe Shaver - Old Five And Dimers Like Me


----------



## Rogerx

Jo Stafford -Thank You For Calling


----------



## Rogerx

Dynamic etc


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The snow is melting!


----------



## Rogerx

Linda Ronstadt - "Blue Bayou" (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Dave Matthews Band - My Baby Blue


----------



## Rogerx

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Feelin' Blue


----------



## Rogerx

DUSTY SPRINGFIELD - HOW CAN I BE SURE


----------



## ldiat

the other version...


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

When You're Smiling (The Whole World Smiles With You) - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Rogerx

Brian Hyland "Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polka Dot Bikini"


----------



## Rogerx

Christie - Yellow River 1970


----------



## Rogerx

The Chambers Brothers - Time Has Come Today (Audio)


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Serge

Horay, the winter is over! (kind of)

Green Day - Wake Me Up When September Ends (Russian Quarantine cover)






Klukva Show - Victor Olekhnovich: balalaika/Виктор Олехнович: балалайка
Klukva Show


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Bulldog

Aerobat said:


>


Ah, the mature adult version. It does remove all the fizz, but it's still a great song.


----------



## Rogerx

Bus Stop- The Hollies - 1966


----------



## Rogerx

Don't Stop (2004 Remaster)


----------



## Rogerx

It's All Over Now Rolling Stones


----------



## Rogerx

The Hollies - Stop,stop,stop (HQ)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Aerobat

*Sometimes the cover version is just better...*


----------



## Rogerx

It's All Gone (2019 Remaster)


----------



## Rogerx

Ella Fitzgerald-After You've Gone


----------



## Rogerx

Jefferson Airplane - Somebody to Love (HQ)


----------



## Rogerx

Earth and Fire - Song of the Marching Children


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat

*And a very different interpretation.....*






(The two singers are actually Father and Daughter)


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Rogerx

Petula Clark ~ Downtown (1964)


----------



## Rogerx

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Up Around The Bend


----------



## Rogerx

Linda Ronstadt - "Blue Bayou" (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Elkie Brooks - No more the fool 1987


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Sloe

Rogerx said:


> Petula Clark ~ Downtown (1964)


Siw Malmkvist - Downtown:






The music to the song Downtown is written by Tony Hatch who also wrote the theme to Emmerdale:






And Neighbours:






Someone who have acted in Neighbours is Kylie Minogue my favourite song with her is Slow:


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Jacck




----------



## Rogerx

Rocket Man (I Think It's Going To Be A Long, Long Time)


----------



## Rogerx

Shopping Bag Lady (2003 Remastered) · The Guess Who


----------



## Rogerx

George Baker- Little Green Bag


----------



## Rogerx

Firework · Katy Perry


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat

*Two of my favourite 'non-classical' singers....*


----------



## Aerobat

*And another great duet*


----------



## Serge

LITTLE BIG - HYPNODANCER (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

The Walker Brothers - Make It Easy On Yourself


----------



## Rogerx

Easy Lover · Phil Collins


----------



## Rogerx

The Temptations - Ball of Confusion


----------



## Rogerx

Janis Joplin Ball and Chain (with lyrics)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Serge

LITTLE BIG - I'M OK (official music video)


----------



## Kyler Key




----------



## Rogerx

Ani DiFranco - Pulse + lyrics HQ


----------



## Rogerx

Velvet Underground-"Venus in Furs"


----------



## Rogerx

This Wheel's On Fire (Remastered)


----------



## Rogerx

Bee Gees - Tomorrow Tomorrow


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Velvet Underground-"Venus in Furs"


a triple like!!


----------



## PWoolfson

ldiat said:


>


Timeless classic, thankyou


----------



## Serge

LITTLE BIG - TACOS (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Rosemary Clooney - Come On-A My House


----------



## Rogerx

Love Letters in the Sand" Pat Boone


----------



## Rogerx

Neil Diamond - Sweet Caroline Lyrics


----------



## Rogerx

"By The Time I Get To Phoenix" - Lorrie Morgan


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Eurythmics, Annie Lennox, Dave Stewart - Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This)


----------



## Rogerx

Doris Day - Dream A Little Dream of Me


----------



## Rogerx

Roy Orbison - In Dreams (Audio)


----------



## Rogerx

Otis Redding - I've Got Dreams To Remember.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat

*Someone who should have been far more well known. . .*


----------



## Rogerx

Brotherhood Of Man - Kiss Me Kiss Your Baby


----------



## Rogerx

Kiss Like Your Kiss


----------



## Rogerx

Shirley Bassey - Kiss Me Honey Honey Kiss Me (2009 Live at Electric Proms)


----------



## Rogerx

Sinéad O'Connor - Kisses Like Mine


----------



## Rogerx

Harry Nilsson ~ Everybody's Talking (1969)


----------



## Rogerx

Tears For Fears - Mother's Talk (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Simple Simon Says - 1910 Fruitgum Company


----------



## Rogerx

You're So Good To Me · The Beach Boys


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## Rogerx

For No One (Remastered 2009)


----------



## Rogerx

Enya - Orinoco Flow (Official 4k Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Fly Away Little Paraquayo - George Baker Selection 1974 HQ Lyrics MusiClypz


----------



## Rogerx

Rod Stewart - Sailing (Lyrics)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat

*This just shouldn't work......*


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Give It Up


----------



## Rogerx

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley (Lyrics) í ¼í¾µ


----------



## Rogerx

Son Of A Preacher Man- Dusty Springfield (Lyrics)


----------



## Rogerx

Gordon Lightfoot - Sundown HD


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

Kaz Hawkins - Because you love me





great voice


----------



## Rogerx

Only A Fool Would Say That (Steely Dan)


----------



## Rogerx

That's the way I like it (KC and the Sunshine Band)


----------



## Rogerx

The Promise You Made


----------



## Rogerx

FATS DOMINO - AIN'T THAT A SHAME 1955


----------



## Rogerx

The Animals - We Gotta Get Out Of This Place


----------



## Rogerx

Sparks - This Town Ain't Big Enough For Both Of Us


----------



## Rogerx

Kenny Loggins & Michael McDonald-This is it.


----------



## Rogerx

Johnny Cash - Ring of Fire LIVE


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat

And from the slightly heavier end of 80s goth....


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Twenty-Four Hours From Tulsa · Dusty Springfield


----------



## Rogerx

Down In The Boondocks by Billy Joe Royal Lyrics


----------



## Rogerx

Luther Vandross - Your Secret Love


----------



## Rogerx

Mary MacGregor - Torn Between Two Lovers (Lyrics)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat

*Two popular singers who understand harmony *


----------



## Aerobat

*And here's a pairing you might not expect...*


----------



## Aerobat

Saw this lady in Ronnie Scotts Jazz Club in Birmingham about 20 years ago. Just her and a piano - she was every bit as good live as in her recordings.


----------



## Aerobat

*Another one who I saw in concert about 20 years ago.....*


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Luchesi

Katy Perry isn't afraid of heights. Amazing! 10minutes in..


----------



## Rogerx

Deep Blue Something - Breakfast At Tiffany's (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Bruce Springsteen - Secret Garden (lyrics)


----------



## Rogerx

Atlantic Starr -Secret Lovers


----------



## Rogerx

Tori Amos - Wednesday


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Anka - Puppy Love


----------



## Rogerx

The Spinners - Then Came You (with Dionne Warwick)


----------



## Rogerx

Doris Day-Everybody Loves A Lover + Lyrics


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Petula Clark ~ Don't Sleep in The Subway (1967


----------



## Rogerx

David Garrick - Dear Mrs. Applebee


----------



## Rogerx

LOBO - Me And You And A Dog Named Boo - 1973 Official Video


----------



## Rogerx

Lace - I'm A Gambler


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## PWoolfson

Rogerx said:


> The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face


Thankyou
I have this on 7" somewhere (not giving my age away)


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## Rogerx

HELEN SHAPIRO - A TEENAGER IN LOVE


----------



## Rogerx

Glad All Over Dave Clark Five COLOR Widescreen HiQ Hybrid JARichardsFilm 720p


----------



## Rogerx

Marvin Gaye - Trouble Man


----------



## Rogerx

STING - Windmills Of Your Mind


----------



## Rogerx

Elvis Presley - Always On My Mind


----------



## Rogerx

Alan Price - Changes


----------



## Rogerx

The Beach Boys - Surfin' USA


----------



## Rogerx

Elvis Presley: All Shook Up


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Kyler Key

Kyler Key - Searing


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Monday, Monday


----------



## Rogerx

Carpenters - Rainy Days And Mondays (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Spirit In The Sky Norman Greenbaum


----------



## Rogerx

Diana" By: Paul Anka (Lyrics)


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Jacck

Greta Van Fleet - Broken Bells


----------



## ldiat




----------



## PWoolfson

Jacck said:


> Greta Van Fleet - Broken Bells


----------



## Rogerx

Sleeping in the Middle of the Bed (2008 Remaster)


----------



## Rogerx

Send Me the Pillow That You Dream On


----------



## Rogerx

The Police - Message in a Bottle


----------



## Rogerx

Life Is Just A Bowl Of Cherries


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Rogerx

The Lullaby Of Spring


----------



## Rogerx

Spring Is Here (1958 Mono Mix)


----------



## Rogerx

April Come She Will


----------



## Rogerx

Beautiful Day U2


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Rogerx

Wrecking Ball · Emmylou Harris


----------



## Rogerx

That's The Way The Ball Bounces


----------



## Rogerx

Who's Sorry Now? by Connie Francis 1958


----------



## Rogerx

New Seekers - Never ending song of love 1971


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Rogerx

NEW ° John Leyton - Johnny Remember Me ᴴᴰ (1961)


----------



## Rogerx

The Easybeats - Friday On My Mind


----------



## Rogerx

1962 GINNY COME LATELY Brian Hyland


----------



## Rogerx

Sealed With A Kiss


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Serge

Hmm, let me think... Oh, l know, this one!

The newest song of Diana Ankudinova - Happiness

(Yes, it premiered today. (Captions available in 8 languages.))


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Rogerx

Send In The Clowns (From 'A Little Night Music')


----------



## Rogerx

For Your Love - Yardbirds


----------



## Rogerx

Fats Domino - My Blue Heaven


----------



## Rogerx

Bad, Bad Leroy Brown


----------



## Rogerx

Django Django - Firewater (Acoustic Session)


----------



## Rogerx

Ofenbach & Quarterhead - Head, Shoulders, Knees & Toes (Lyrics)


----------



## Rogerx

Status Quo - In The Army Now


----------



## Rogerx

John Newman - Love Me Again (Lyrics)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Jamies - Summertime, Summertime (Audio)


----------



## Rogerx

In the Summertime


----------



## Rogerx

Carpenters - Jambalaya


----------



## Rogerx

It's Impossible


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> The Jamies - Summertime, Summertime (Audio)


a triple like!!!


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> In the Summertime


and another triple like!!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Aquarius (Let the Sunshine in)


----------



## Rogerx

Leader Of The Pack


----------



## Rogerx

GEORGE BENSON On Broadway Album Version


----------



## Rogerx

The Searchers - Love Potion No. 9


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> GEORGE BENSON On Broadway Album Version


Pittsburgh, Pa boy!!!
,


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Aerobat

*Bagpipes in a rock band. . . why not?*


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## ldiat

here is anther version of summertime posted a few posts before. only reason why i posted...check out
these guys "tap" their feet as they play!!


----------



## Rogerx

Do Ya Think I'm Sexy


----------



## Rogerx

Don't Think Twice, It's All Right


----------



## Rogerx

Standing In The Shadows Of Love


----------



## Rogerx

Shirley & Co - Shame Shame Shame


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Rogerx

Calendar girl-Neil Sedaka-original song-1961


----------



## Rogerx

Kenny Rogers - The Gambler


----------



## Rogerx

Bobby McFerrin - Don't Worry Be Happy (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

These Boots Are Made For Walkin'
Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Rogerx

Keep On Smiling


----------



## Rogerx

The Osmonds - Crazy Horses


----------



## Rogerx

Nat King Cole - Smile


----------



## Rogerx

Sarah Vaughan sings Send in the Clowns


----------



## Rogerx

The Searchers - Sweets For My Sweet


----------



## Rogerx

Melanie - Lay Down (Candles in the Rain (1970)


----------



## Rogerx

Dolly Parton & Carol Burnett - No One Picks Like A Nashville Picker Picks Live :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

That's Life : Freaking Frank Sinatra


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

The Birthday Massacre - Red Stars


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Can You Stop the Rain · Peabo Bryson


----------



## Rogerx

Heaven Is In Your Mind


----------



## Rogerx

One · Three Dog Night


----------



## Rogerx

Three Times A Lady


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Jefferson Airplane - White Rabbit (HQ)


----------



## Rogerx

I'M ALWAYS CHASING RAINBOWS (Original) · Freaking FRANK SINATRA


----------



## Rogerx

Roses in the Snow. Emmylou Harris.


----------



## Rogerx

Spanish Harlem · Aretha Franklin


----------



## Rogerx

Over The Border · Jimmy Cliff featuring Joe Strummer


----------



## Rogerx

Paris s'éveille - Jacques Dutronc


----------



## Rogerx

Tony Bennett & Lady Gaga - Anything Goes (Studio Video)


----------



## Rogerx

The Four Seasons - Rag Doll (Official Audio)


----------



## Rogerx

Abba - Bang-A-Boomerang


----------



## Rogerx

Beach Boys - Barbara Ann


----------



## Rogerx

Sonny James - Young love (1956)


----------



## Rogerx

The Sun Ain't Gonna Shine Anymore


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Josquin13

Cat Stevens - Katmandu


----------



## Rogerx

Elvis Presley - A Big Hunk O' Love


----------



## Rogerx

December 1963 (Oh What A Night)


----------



## Rogerx

Jay & The Americans - Cara Mia


----------



## Rogerx

Stand by Me · Ben E. King


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Rogerx

Don't Go Breaking My Heart


----------



## Rogerx

Tomorrow never knows with lyrics(The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

The Cure - Friday I'm In Love


----------



## Rogerx

Friday on My Mind


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Josquin13

Modern English - Someone's Calling


----------



## Rogerx

Brian Hyland - Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polka Dot Bikini


----------



## Rogerx

Del Shannon - Runaway


----------



## Rogerx

Lesley Gore - It's my party


----------



## Rogerx

My Happiness by Connie Francis 1958


----------



## Jacck

Alan Walker - Faded


----------



## Rogerx

Roxy Music - Avalon (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

The Girl From Ipanema (2008 Remastered)


----------



## Rogerx

Cilla Black - That's What Friends Are For (Live)


----------



## Rogerx

You Don't Have To Say You Love Me


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Wonderful Baby · Don McLean


----------



## Rogerx

Hit The Road Jack · Ray Charles


----------



## Rogerx

I Can't Stop Loving You


----------



## Rogerx

My Girl · The Temptations


----------



## Rogerx

Simon & Garfunkel - I Am A Rock


----------



## Rogerx

Simon & Garfunkel - Cecilia


----------



## Rogerx

Cat Stevens - The First Cut Is The Deepest


----------



## Rogerx

Cat Stevens - Morning Has Broken


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Barry Ryan - Eloise


----------



## Rogerx

Dusty Springfield Summer is Over


----------



## Rogerx

Ma Belle Amie (Stereo Mix) · Tee-Set


----------



## Rogerx

Gary Puckett - Lady Willpower


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

STREETS OF LONDON | HD with lyrics | RALPH McTELL


----------



## Rogerx

The Spencer Davis Group - Somebody Help Me


----------



## Rogerx

Neil Diamond - Sweet Caroline Lyrics


----------



## Rogerx

Unchained Melody


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Jacck

Massive Attack - The Spoils ft. Hope Sandoval


----------



## Rogerx

Never ending song of love ~ New Seekers


----------



## Rogerx

Diana · Paul Anka


----------



## Rogerx

The Swiss Maid DEL SHANNON (with lyrics)


----------



## Rogerx

Simon & Garfunkel - Scarborough Fair/Canticle (Audio)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Rogerx

The Kinks - Sunny Afternoon (Official Audio)


----------



## Rogerx

The Herd - From The Underworld


----------



## Rogerx

Scott Fitzgerald & Yvonne Keeley - If I Had Words


----------



## Rogerx

God Only Knows (Remastered)


----------



## Rogerx

CSN - Crosby, Stills, Nash - Suite: Judy Blue Eyes


----------



## Rogerx

Hang On Sloopy


----------



## Rogerx

Walk on By


----------



## Rogerx

Tell Laura i love her - Ricky Valance ( 1960 )


----------



## Rogerx

Sonny & Cher - Little Man


----------



## Rogerx

Keith West. Grocer Jack. Excerpt From a Teenage Opera (dream dub).


----------



## Rogerx

Elvis Presley - Surrender w/lyrics


----------



## Rogerx

Angel - Aretha Frankling


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Rogerx

Otis Redding - A Change Is Gonna Come


----------



## Rogerx

Dave Davies (The Kinks) - Death Of A Clown


----------



## Rogerx

Surround Yourself with Sorrow


----------



## Rogerx

Ha! Ha! Said the Clown


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Rogerx

Sharing The Night Together - Dr Hook - with lyrics


----------



## Rogerx

Tommy James & The Shondells - Hanky Panky 1966


----------



## Rogerx

Hotel California - The Eagles


----------



## Rogerx

7 O'clock News / Silent Night


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Rogerx

Caro Emerald - Tangled Up (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Being With You- Smokey


----------



## Rogerx

Bachman Turner Overdrive - Roll On Down The Highway


----------



## Rogerx

Carpenters: Please Mr. Postman


----------



## Rogerx

Lou Christie - Rhapsody In The Rain w/ LYRICS


----------



## Rogerx

Lou Rawls - You'll Never Find Another Love Like Mine


----------



## Rogerx

Extreme - More Than Words (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Eric Clapton - Tears In Heaven (Official Video)


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Rogerx

The Andrews Sisters - Bei Mir Bist Du Schön 1937


----------



## Rogerx

Hold Tight! · Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich


----------



## Rogerx

How Much Is That Doggie In The Window - Patti Page


----------



## Rogerx

Jo Stafford "Thank You For Calling (good bye)"


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Hang On Sloopy


a Triple like!!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Bruce Springsteen - The River (The River Tour, Tempe 1980)


----------



## Rogerx

Jay & The Americans - Cara Mia - [STEREO]


----------



## Rogerx

Nina Simone-Ain't Got No, I Got Life + Lyrics


----------



## Rogerx

[video]Nina Simone-Ain't Got No, I Got Life + Lyrics[/video]

Amy Winehouse - Rehab


----------



## Rogerx

Dusty Springfield - Son of a preacher man


----------



## Rogerx

The Long And Winding Road (Remastered 2009)


----------



## Rogerx

Arthur Conley-Sweet Soul Music


----------



## Rogerx

Bay City Rollers - Bye Bye Baby • TopPop


----------



## Rogerx

The Allisons* - Are You Sure


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Serge

Something so improbable and mind-blowing by the sheer fact of its existance, that I don't quite know what to say except: Damn, I never...

Клип на песню "Любимый город" в исполнении лидера Rammstein // SMOTRIM.RU






Please note that some videos are proprietary and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Rogerx

J. Vincent Edwards - Thanks


----------



## Rogerx

The CASCADES-Rhythm Of the Rain


----------



## Rogerx

Bobby Vinton ~ Blue Velvet (1963)


----------



## Rogerx

Sade - Smooth Operator - Official - 1984


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Rogerx

Forget domani (From the MGM Motion Picture "The Yellow Rolls Royce")


----------



## Rogerx

Bon Jovi - Its My Life (acoustic version)


----------



## Rogerx

Judy Collins - Send In The Clowns


----------



## Rogerx

Sugar Baby Love


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## Rogerx

Dolly Parton - Here You Come Again (Audio)


----------



## Rogerx

Harry Belafonte - Island In The Sun


----------



## Rogerx

Long Haired Lover From Liverpool


----------



## Rogerx

Manfred Mann - Doo Wah Diddy Diddy


----------



## Serge

Indila - Dernière danse (Ho My Session! Acoustique)


----------



## Rogerx

Chad & Jeremy "A Summer Song"


----------



## Rogerx

Some Velvet Morning


----------



## Rogerx

Eliza Doolittle - Pack Up - Lyrics


----------



## Rogerx

Wanda Jackson - Let's Have a Party


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Rogerx

Tony Bennett - I left my heart in San Francisco


----------



## Rogerx

San Francisco - Scott McKenzie


----------



## Rogerx

Marty Robbins... (Long Version) "El Paso" 1959 with Lyrics


----------



## Rogerx

Sting - Englishman In New York


----------



## Rogerx

Albert Hammond - I'm A Train (1974) HD 0815007


----------



## Rogerx

Stevie Wonder You Are The Sunshine Of My Life


----------



## Rogerx

Listen-Do You Want To Know A Secret


----------



## Rogerx

Simon & Garfunkel - Scarborough Fair/Canticle (Audio)


----------



## pianozach

The Beatles - Please Mr. Postman


----------



## Rogerx

Monday, Monday · The Mamas & The Papas


----------



## Rogerx

The Small Faces-Lazy Sunday Afternoon


----------



## Rogerx

Rag Doll (2007 Remaster)


----------



## Rogerx

The Bangles - Manic Monday


----------



## Rogerx

What Can I Say · Boz Scaggs


----------



## Rogerx

Bread - It don't Matter to Me


----------



## Rogerx

The Beatles - Free As A Bird


----------



## Rogerx

Melanie - Lay Down (Candles in the Rain (1970)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## pianozach

Yes ~ Leaves of Green


----------



## Rogerx

Beach Boys- I get Around


----------



## Rogerx

Colour My World (2002 Remaster)


----------



## Rogerx

I Get Along Without You Very Well (Remastered)


----------



## Rogerx

Let's Have A Party


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## Rogerx

Everybody's Talkin'


----------



## Rogerx

The Everly Brothers -- Walk Right Back


----------



## Rogerx

Have I the Right · The Honeycombs


----------



## Rogerx

I Hear You Knocking · Dave Edmunds


----------



## pianozach

Rock on . . .


----------



## Rogerx

Del Shannon - Little Town Flirt


----------



## Rogerx

Dean Martin & Caterina Valente - One Note Samba


----------



## Rogerx

I Call Your Name" The Mamas & the Papas


----------



## Rogerx

Don't Throw Your Love Away


----------



## Rogerx

It Don't Come Easy


----------



## Rogerx

The Searchers "Needles And Pins" on The Ed Sullivan Show


----------



## Rogerx

Sandie Shaw - Those were the days 1968


----------



## Rogerx

THE EXCITERS - TELL HIM


----------



## Rogerx

Helen Shapiro - Not Responsible


----------



## Rogerx

Summer in the City


----------



## Rogerx

Come With Me · Donna Summer


----------



## Rogerx

Blue Bayou · Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Rogerx

Dolly Parton - "Apple Jack" (With Emmylou Harris & Linda Ronstad)


----------



## Rogerx

Happy Together - The Turtles (1967)


----------



## Rogerx

Derek And The Dominos - Layla


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Ralph McTell Streets of London


----------



## Rogerx

Gerry Rafferty Baker Street Long Version


----------



## Rogerx

I Hear You Knocking


----------



## Rogerx

The Doobie Brothers - What A Fool Believes


----------



## Flamme




----------



## pianozach

Savoy Truffle
The Beatles


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Happy Together - The Turtles (1967)


a triple like!!!


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Derek And The Dominos - Layla


and a Triple Quad Like!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Send Me The Pillow That You Dream On ( 1957 ) - JOHNNY TILLOTSON - Lyrics


----------



## Rogerx

Up, Up and Away


----------



## Rogerx

Cat Stevens - The First Cut Is The Deepest


----------



## Rogerx

Golden Earrings Please Go


----------



## Jay




----------



## Flamme

That monlogue in the beginning...Uhh shiver...


----------



## Rogerx

Simon and Garfunkel- Keep The Customer Satisfied


----------



## Rogerx

The Spinners-Working my way back to you


----------



## Rogerx

The Four Seasons - Sherry (Official Audio)


----------



## Rogerx

Dusty Springfield - If You Go Away


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Scott Walker - Jackie


----------



## Rogerx

Beg, Steal or Borrow


----------



## Rogerx

I Get A Kick Out Of You (Remastered)


----------



## Rogerx

Billy Joel - Uptown Girl (Official Video)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Crystals - Da Doo Ron Ron (Audio)


----------



## Rogerx

Golden Earrings - Just a little bit of peace in my heart


----------



## Rogerx

The Beatles - While My Guitar Gently Weeps


----------



## Rogerx

The Walker Brothers - The Sun Ain't Gonna Shine Anymore


----------



## Flamme




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> The Beatles - While My Guitar Gently Weeps


a Triple like!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Dream Baby (How Long Must I Dream)


----------



## Rogerx

The Everly Brothers - Till I Kiss You (HQ)


----------



## Rogerx

Simon And Garfunkel The Sound of Silence Version Original 1964


----------



## Rogerx

It's A Good Day (Remastered)


----------



## Flamme




----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> The Beatles - While My Guitar Gently Weeps


As a *Beatles* fanatic for many, many decades I have to give props to this faithful _*cover*_ of _*While My Guitar Gently Weeps*_. The Youtube video doesn't give an attribution (and seems to be attempting to pass it off as the original), but *THIS IS actually NOT THE BEATLES*. But, man, whoever did this did an *incredible job* of mimicking the Beatles' original.

:devil: Here's the places they gave it away:

The vocals betray an accent (listen 0:33 to 0:41: _". . . see it nedds swihp'n' . . . "_. Listen to the original below 0:33 to 0:41 to compare)






The imitation Eric Clapton lead guitar is excellent, but lacks the fullness of the original. The original seems to have been fed through a Leslie cabinet, giving it a subtle warble (noticeable at the end of the very first lead guitar phrase at the top of the song, right before the vocal). The EQ is slightly different, lacking some of the lower end frequencies.

Listen 1:54 to 2:00 in the original, and 1:54 to 2:00 in the cover. The low note at the end of the lead guitar phrase has some vibrato on it, but the cover guitarist plays a straight tone). But it's remarkably excellent. *"Counterfeit Beatles"* LOL. A very good attempt that would likely fool most people.

There's one other clue that might tip you off . . . *the photo* of the Beatles standing with nearly perfect guitars is *not* the Beatles either. Excellent attempt; the suits, the hair . . . but not them.


----------



## Rogerx

The Hombres - Let It All Hang Out HQ


----------



## Rogerx

Neil Sedaka -Calendar Girl


----------



## Rogerx

Walk Right Back


----------



## Rogerx

MaCoys - Hang on sloopy.mpg


----------



## Rogerx

Desperado' by The Eagles


----------



## Rogerx

Blinded by the Light' by Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Rogerx

Madonna - Like A Virgin


----------



## Rogerx

Bad Moon Rising' by Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> Desperado' by The Eagles


I'll be playing this on Wednesday night for our Spring concert


----------



## Shaughnessy

RogerX - my compliments on the eclectic selections - :tiphat: - this thread is like the world's largest juke box.

Very nicely curated - again, my compliments!

Adding one from 1977 - super-tight band - they were playing live on the show rather than lip-syncing.






The Sanford-Townsend Band - "Smoke From A Distant Fire"


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> MaCoys - Hang on sloopy.mpg


a triple like!!!


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Shaughnessy

Same song by the same singer but I actually prefer the choreographed lip-synced version from the 1984 film "Streets of Fire" to the version sung by Dan Hartman...


----------



## Rogerx

EMMYLOU HARRIS - TOGETHER AGAIN


----------



## Rogerx

Child Of Vision (2010 Remastered)


----------



## Rogerx

Three degrees - Dirty old man


----------



## Rogerx

Carpenters - I Won't Last A Day Without You


----------



## Flamme

Brought me to tears...


----------



## pianozach

Well, then.

Even the *Song of the Day* thread has become political. Fine.






My country, my country
My country, my land, land of my ancestors
Revolutionary, revolutionary
Revolutionary, my people, people of perpetuity
With my determination, my fire and the volcano of my revenge
With the longing in my blood for my land and my home
I have climbed the mountains and fought the wars
I have conquered the impossible, and crossed the frontiers
With the resolve of the winds and the fire of the guns
And the determination of my nation in the land of struggle
Palestine is my home, Palestine is my fire,
Palestine is my revenge and the land of endurance
By the oath under the shade of the flag
By my land and nation, and the fire of pain
I will live as a revolutionary*, I will remain a revolutionary,
I will end as a revolutionary - until my country returns
Revolutionary


----------



## Bulldog

I had the feeling that additional national anthems would follow the national anthem of Israel posting. By the way, none of this has to be considered political.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Bruce Springsteen (and guests - see how many you can recognize)...

"What's So Funny 'Bout Peace, Love, and Understanding?"


----------



## Rogerx

Alice & Franco Battiato ♪ I Treni Di Tozeur


----------



## Rogerx

Johnny Logan - Hold Me Now


----------



## Rogerx

Teach-In - Ding-a-Dong


----------



## Rogerx

L'amour Est Bleu - Vicky Leandros- lyrics


----------



## pianozach

*Meet Me In The Dark
Melissa Etheridge
*


----------



## Shaughnessy

*"So Long" - Ruth Brown*


----------



## nikola

Elton's music is almost every day 'song of the day' to me.


----------



## Flamme

I would not say ''political''...Its just a beautoful inspiring anthem...Nothing more or nothing less.


----------



## Jay




----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## pianozach

Woody Guthrie
Deportee


----------



## Rogerx

Boom Bang a Bang


----------



## Rogerx

Abba - Waterloo


----------



## Rogerx

Bucks Fizz - Making Your Mind Up


----------



## Rogerx

La Det Swinge


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> Bucks Fizz - Making Your Mind Up


Oh. Ouch. Their outfits.

And the perfectly coiffed mens hairdos.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


>


Good seeing you :cheers:


----------



## Rogerx

The Last Train to Clarksville THE MONKEES (with lyrics)


----------



## Rogerx

The Beach Boys - Little Deuce Coupe


----------



## Rogerx

Drive My Car (Remastered 2009) · The Beatles


----------



## Rogerx

America - A horse with no name


----------



## Daphnis

*Numan*

Dark, but beautyful! New song by Gary Numan 




Have a good day! Daphnis


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> *Drive My Car* (Remastered 2009) · The Beatles


Quite the perfectly formulated Pop Rock song. Great vocal hook with that *"Mmm beep beep, mmm beep beep, yeah"*. Excellent 3-part harmonies on the choruses. Great off-kilter drum fill from Ringo right before the choruses. Two more hooks: That infectious backing track riff during the verses, and that piano fill in the choruses.

I love the original stereo mix much better than the remaster. The original has that wonderful old school stereo separation where you can distinctly hear both John AND Paul singing the end of the chorus ("And baby I'll love you") clearly on separate channels.

And the best sneaky part: That difficult-to-figure-out introduction that doesn't have the downbeat where you think it is. Try to pin down how the pickups work in THAT. It's not where you think it is. :devil:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Monday Monday


----------



## Rogerx

David Garrick - Dear Mrs Applebee


----------



## Rogerx

The Poor Side Of Town


----------



## Rogerx

Samba Pa Ti


----------



## pianozach

*Love Among The Ruins
Downes Braide Association 
*


----------



## Rogerx

Simon & Garfunkel - At The Zoo


----------



## Rogerx

Tonight's the Night (Gonna Be Alright)


----------



## Rogerx

My Friend The Wind Demis Roussos


----------



## Rogerx

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Have You Ever Seen The Rain


----------



## pianozach

*Rag Mama Rag
The Band 
1969
*


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Luchesi




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Beach Boys ~ All Summer Long (1964)


----------



## Rogerx

LENA HORNE Sings "Moon River" 1965


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> Simon & Garfunkel - At The Zoo


An album with some excellent songs on it.

*A Hazy Shade of Winter* is my fave from the album, I think.


----------



## Flamme

For my nephew...:angel::angel::angel::tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Silver Spring ( Fleetwood Mac_


----------



## ldiat




----------



## pianozach

*The Crystal Ship
The Doors 
1967
*


----------



## Rogerx

Black Friday · Steely Dan


----------



## pianozach

*Innocence Faded
Dream Theater
1994*


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Tino Martin - It's raining in my heart (Officiële audio)


----------



## Rogerx

Buddy Holly - Raining In My Heart


----------



## Rogerx

The Everly Brothers - Crying In The Rain


----------



## Rogerx

The Move ~ Flowers In The Rain


----------



## Rogerx

Terry Jacks - Seasons In The Sun (Official Audio)


----------



## Rogerx

Bruce Springsteen - Waitin' On A Sunny Day (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

The Jamies - Summertime, Summertime (Audio)


----------



## Rogerx

Ella Fitzgerald - Summertime (1968)


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## pianozach

*Lullaby From the Great Mother Whale For the Baby Seal Pups
Paul Winter
1980
*
Winter takes samples of whale calls and makes a melody.


----------



## Rogerx

High Noon - Connie Francis 1961


----------



## Rogerx

Titanic - My Heart Will Go On (Music Video)


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Dionne Warwick - (There's) Always Something There To Remind Me (Scepter Records 1967)


----------



## Rogerx

Johnny Cash - "One"


----------



## Rogerx

Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard


----------



## Rogerx

Gentle On My Mind (Remastered 2001)


----------



## Rogerx

Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - Teach Your Children


----------



## Rogerx

I'll Never Find Another You


----------



## Rogerx

Sweet Nothin's (Remastered)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Titanic - My Heart Will Go On (Music Video)


a triple like!!!


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Come Back · The Turtles


----------



## Rogerx

From Me To You (Mono / Remastered)


----------



## Rogerx

Who's Sorry Now? · Nat King Cole


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Whatever Will Be, Will Be (Que Sera, Sera)


----------



## Rogerx

The Temptations - Get Ready


----------



## pianozach

*You Can't Catch Me
John Lennon
*





Lennon's cover of *Chuck Berry*'s song was actually part of a lawsuit settlement. The copyright infringement claim was brought against Lennon by Morris Levy, the owner of Big Seven Music, the publisher company.

Chuck Berry released his original version in 1956.

It seems that there was enough of a similarity in both the tune and one particular lyric (specifically _*"Here come ol' flattop"*_) with his song *Come Together*, recorded with the Beatles, that in 1973, Levy's lawyers agreeing that Lennon would compensate by recording three Big Seven songs for his next album.


----------



## Rogerx

Summer in the City · The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Rogerx

I'm A Train - Albert Hammond


----------



## Rogerx

Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich - The Legend Of Xanadu -


----------



## Rogerx

Bend Me, Shape Me · The American Breed


----------



## Rogerx

Guy Mitchell - Singing the blues (1956)


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Simply Red - Holding Back The Years (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

James Lloyd - Keep On Smiling


----------



## Rogerx

Oliver- Good morning star shine


----------



## Rogerx

The Bee Gees - To Love Somebody (1967)


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Good Day Sunshine (Remastered 2009)


----------



## Rogerx

Cream - Sunshine Of Your Love


----------



## Rogerx

Elton John - Return to Paradise (1978) With Lyrics!


----------



## Rogerx

Gareth Gates - Spirit In The Sky (With Special Guests 'The Kumars')


----------



## WNvXXT

_watch it now watch it_


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Pet Shop Boys - Being Boring


----------



## Rogerx

Amy Winehouse - Rehab


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Elkie Brooks - No more the fool 1987


----------



## Rogerx

Elkie Brooks - Fool If You Think It's Over


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Harry Connick Jr - Recipe for Love


----------



## Rogerx

Harry Connick Jr. - Just the Way You Are (Digital Video)


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Henry The VIII, I Am


----------



## Rogerx

Napoleon XIV They're Coming To Take Me Away Ha-Haaa! (HQ Audio)


----------



## Rogerx

Do You Want To Know A Secret


----------



## Rogerx

Perry Como - With A Song In My Heart


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Fever - Peggy Lee


----------



## Rogerx

Is That All There Is? (Remastered)


----------



## pianozach

Another Dead Cow


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Serge

АИГЕЛ - Кожа // AIGEL - Skin (OST «Кожа»)


----------



## Rogerx

Oliver- Goodmorning starshine


----------



## Rogerx

It's so Easy - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## pianozach

*The Revealing Science of God (Dance of the Dawn)
Yes
*
1973






_"The Revealing Science of God can be seen as an ever-opening flower in which simple truths emerge examining the complexities and magic of the past and how we should not forget the song that has been left to us to hear. The knowledge of God is a search, constant and clear."_


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Joe Cocker - Summer In The City (with lyrics)


----------



## Rogerx

Surround Yourself with Sorrow (Mono)


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

High Noon - Frankie Laine


----------



## Rogerx

Earth & Fire - Weekend (Video)


----------



## Shaughnessy

The Eagles - "Already Gone" - 1974


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Bruce Springsteen - Glory Days (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Eric Clapton - Tears In Heaven (lyrics)


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Carpenters - Rainy Days And Mondays


----------



## Rogerx

The Boomtown Rats - I Don't Like Mondays (Official Video)


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Neil Young - Heart of Gold (Lyrics)


----------



## Rogerx

Randy Crawford One Day I'll Fly Away


----------



## pianozach

Jay said:


>


Nifty.

It brings up something that bothers me though, something I see in films, TV, and music videos all the time: Unless it's a vocal, video editors don't seem to be concerned with synching the video and audio. It can be drummers, keyboardists, and any other instrument, and I find it rather annoying.

In this case, right in the first few seconds, the organ is playing one thing while her fingers are playing something entirely different. Right after that you see some of the organ's volume shutters opening and closing, simply because it's "action".

Doesn't the artist see this and raise their hand when they're presented with the music video for their song? "Excuse me, but that doesn't match".

Do the video editors not CARE, or do they think that "no one will notice"?


----------



## pianozach

So Sad
George Harrison
Dark Horse
1974

I love how crystalline the acoustic guitars sound in this.


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Sting - Brand New Day (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Sting "Fields Of Gold" (Lyrics)


----------



## pianozach

Goody Goody
Chicago
1995


----------



## Jay

pianozach said:


> I love how crystalline the acoustic guitars sound in this.


----------



## Jay

Rogerx said:


> Sting "Fields Of Gold"


----------



## Rogerx

Eddie Cochran - Summertime Blues [stereo]


----------



## Rogerx

Bobby Darin & Connie Francis "You Make Me Feel So Young" on The Ed Sullivan Show


----------



## Rogerx

Eva Cassidy - Ain't No Sunshine


----------



## Rogerx

Cat Stevens - Morning Has Broken


----------



## Rogerx

The Hollies - Stop,stop,stop (HQ)


----------



## Rogerx

After You've Gone


----------



## Rogerx

A Boy Named Sue


----------



## Kyler Key

Kyler Key Automation


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> A Boy Named Sue


This is so funny.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy

Anyone else old enough to remember this one???


----------



## Rogerx

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
YES :angel:


----------



## Rogerx

Scorpions - Wind of Change with lyrics


----------



## Rogerx

Let It Be The Beatles


----------



## haydnguy

^^^^^^^^

Back atcha!


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Duran Duran - New Moon On Monday (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Come Monday - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Flamme




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Julio Iglesias - Amor


----------



## Rogerx

Can I get a Witness-Marvin Gaye


----------



## Rogerx

Bald Headed Woman (Stereo Version)


----------



## Rogerx

Bee Gees - To Love Somebody (1967) HD


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Baby, You're A Rich Man · The Beatles


----------



## Rogerx

Why Tell Me Why


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra- I've got you under my skin


----------



## Rogerx

Elvis Presley - (You're The) Devil in Disguise (Official Audio)


----------



## Rogerx

Four Tops - If I Were A Carpenter


----------



## Rogerx

Bad Moon Rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Otis Redding - Try A Little Tenderness


----------



## Rogerx

Try to Remember · The Brothers Four


----------



## PWoolfson

if


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## Flamme




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Jim Croce - Five Short Minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Eight Days a Week - The Beatles (Lyrics)


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

John Denver - Calypso (Audio


----------



## Rogerx

Carpenters - I Need To Be In Love


----------



## Rogerx

Abba "Lay All Your Love on Me"


----------



## Rogerx

The Beach Boys-Don't Worry Baby


----------



## Dorsetmike

Found this on the tube, used to play it on the harmonica back in the 50's


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

The Kinks - Death of a Clown (Official Audio)


----------



## Rogerx

One Is The Loneliest Number - Three Dog Night (Lyrics)


----------



## Rogerx

Three Degrees - When Will I See You Again


----------



## Rogerx

The Equals - Baby Come Back - 1968


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Sam The Sham & The Pharaohs Woolly Bully


----------



## Rogerx

Neil Diamond - Sweet Caroline


----------



## pianozach

And You and I
Yes


----------



## Rogerx

ELI - TEARS IN THE MORNING


----------



## Rogerx

Elkie Brooks - Love Ain't Something You Can Get For Free (Lyric Video)


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Fleetwood Mac ~ Albatross (1968)


----------



## Rogerx

George Baker Selection - (Fly Away) Little Paraquayo


----------



## Jay




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## pianozach

Manipulation
Chicago
Chicago XIV
1980

Surprisingly rockin' guitar in this one, considering that there was no official guitarist in the band for this album. Liner notes are somewhat vague, but it's either future Chicago member *Chris Pinnick*, or session player *Mark Goldenberg*.

*Danny Seraphine* lays down some wild stuff near the end of the track, along with percussionist, in his last studio album with the group.






.

Unfortunately for Chicago, this album tanked even worse than their previous album, and Columbia Records actually bought out their contract for $2 million. None of the singles from the album became hits. Their "new" sound, with Peter Cetera singing lead on 8 of the 10 tracks may have backfired on them. Not only that, the album was a tad schizophrenic, not having a clear direction . . . were they rockers (the above first track), or were they balladeers?

Columbia Records then released their second Greatest Hits album after jettisoning them, and they made a comeback at Warner Brothers Records with *Chicago 16*, with new band member Bill Champlin, and produced by David Foster.


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Don't Cry Out Loud · Elkie Brooks


----------



## Rogerx

If I Could Turn Back Time · Cher


----------



## pianozach

*Awaken
Yes
Going For the One
1977
*


----------



## Rogerx

Simon & Garfunkel - Wednesday Morning, 3 A.M.,


----------



## Rogerx

Woman, Woman, Woman

Gary Pucckkett and the Union Gap ~ 1968


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Flamme




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Oh Happy Day · Voces Divinas


----------



## Rogerx

Les Humphries Singers - Mexico


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Il Est Cinq Heures, Paris S'eveille-Jacques Dutronc


----------



## Rogerx

Long Way - 77 Bombay Street Lyrics


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Bee Gees - Night Fever (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Dean Martin - Volare - Lyrics


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm a sucker for psalms  This is one I love and can sing the first line, then I forget the lyrics. It's Swedish man!


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Ain't No Sunshine · Bill Withers


----------



## Rogerx

Ain't Got No - I Got Life - Nina Simone


----------



## MrNobody

I just found out that the guitarist who played this has died aged 74. Stratocaster sounds


----------



## Rogerx

David Bowie & Freddie Mercury


----------



## Rogerx

Sting - Brand New Day (Official Music Video)


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Flamme




----------



## pianozach

WNvXXT said:


>


Several years back I bought a CD box set titled *Super Box of Rock II: 45 Fantastic Hits from the Golden Age of Rock and Roll*. It was incredibly cheaply priced. I got what I paid for.

This song is included, and *Blues Image* recorded it, but it's re-recording. In fact, half the songs are not the original versions, merely versions re-recorded by the artists and bands (in whatever configuration they may have existed) at a later date.

Maybe this belongs in the *Gripe of the Day* thread.


----------



## WNvXXT

my vote for best guitar intro...


----------



## Rogerx

Beach Boys - Wouldn't It Be Nice


----------



## Rogerx

How Can We Hang On To A Dream- Tim Hardin


----------



## pianozach

*Nobody Loves You (When You're Down And Out)
John Lennon
1974
*





That's *Jesse Ed Davis* on electric guitar.


----------



## Rogerx

Lena Horne - Stormy Weather (1943)


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra- You make me feel so young


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

U2: Where The Streets Have No Name


----------



## Rogerx

I Got a Name (Stereo Version)


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## alexson

I am listening song of Paris Hilton "I Blame You".


----------



## Luchesi




----------



## Luchesi




----------



## haydnguy

The Original:






The Reinterpretation:


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Shaughnessy

*The Eagles - "Already Gone" - 1974 - Live*

Same here, Glenn, same here... Already gone...


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

The Easybeats - Friday On My Mind


----------



## Rogerx

Love & Kisses - Thank God It's Friday (Casablanca Records 1978)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Anna Kendrick - Cups (Pitch Perfect's "When I'm Gone")
*
Amazing, amazing video - a perfect capture of the intended expressed sentiment...


----------



## Rogerx

Give Up Your Guns · The Buoys


----------



## Rogerx

Watch What Happens · Frank Sinatra


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Joni Mitchell ~ Big Yellow Taxi + Both Sides Now


----------



## Rogerx

Carole King - Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow? (1971)


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

My Old Man 
From Blue


----------



## Rogerx

Joni Mitchell The River Live


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Kris Berry - Love Trip


----------



## Rogerx

The Next Time · Cliff Richard


----------



## Flamme




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Shaughnessy




----------



## Shaughnessy

Post number 800 - "You're Sure Gonna Miss Me When I'm Gone"


----------



## Rogerx

Ricky Nelson - Hello Mary Lou ( 1961 )


----------



## Rogerx

Partridge Family "You Are Always On My Mind,"


----------



## Rogerx

Sunburst Finish said:


> Post number 800 - "You're Sure Gonna Miss Me When I'm Gone"


You are kidding..... right?


----------



## Rogerx

All I Have To Do Is Dream - Everly Brothers


----------



## Rogerx

Pass That Peace Pipe" Joan McCracken - Good News (1947)


----------



## pianozach

Ignore the Red Dress, and listen closely to Ms. Brand's vocal talent.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Rogerx said:


> You are kidding..... right?


As is usual with everything that you write, I didn't have the vaguest idea as to what point you could possibly be making.

And then it dawned on me.

You saw "Post number 800 - "You're Sure Gonna Miss Me When I'm Gone" and you thought that I was making some sort of flamboyant drama queen exit.

But, again playing true to character, you were wrong - completely, totally, irrelevantly - wrong. "Post number 800" was written when I noticed that It was literally my 800th post - I do that with every "milestone" that I reach - It cracks me up - I'm making the insignificant "significant".

"You're Sure Gonna Miss Me When I'm Gone" is actually the full title of the song and one of the last lines that Anna Kendrick sings in the video - It was a direct quote - Try listening to the video for proof.

And so... You, under the mistaken impression that I was gone and apparently never to return, suddenly turn into a tough guy and you decide to take an easy cheap shot at me thinking that it's safe to do so because I wouldn't be here.

Here's the problem, genius, aside from the fact that I've never exhibited the behavior of a drama queen on this forum, much less a flamboyant one... It's the actual title of the song - I'm not going anywhere - I didn't leave - and your taking a shot at me when you thought that I wasn't going to return here to defend myself is a punk move worthy of nothing other than my profound contempt.

You took a shot at me because you thought that it was safe to do so - No consequences, no retaliation - You would not have had the courage to square off against me if you thought for one minute that I would still be here because I would have carved you up like a roast turkey had you been foolish enough to do so.

Not for one minute am I under any delusions that anyone here would ever miss me if I ever did indeed vacate the premises never to be heard from again but try to remember a time when your incessant video posts became an issue of such intense distress and unbridled fury to the members here that they were banished to the far hinterlands of a custom-created separate sub-section of the forum never to be seen or heard from again because no one - except you - ever actually goes there.

No one has ever started a thread (not yet anyway) in which they requested that all of my posts be banished to the far hinterlands of a custom-created separate sub-section of the forum never to be seen or heard from again.

In the future, the best advice that I can give you is to tread carefully when it comes to tangling with me, you'll lose... badly... trust me on that one.


----------



## pianozach

.....
.....
.....

:lol:​


----------



## Rogerx

More Than I Can Stand · Robert Cray


----------



## Rogerx

Let's Get Away From It All · Frank Sinatra


----------



## Rogerx

Sunburst Finish said:


> As is usual with everything that you write, I didn't have the vaguest idea as to what point you could possibly be making.
> 
> And then it dawned on me.
> 
> You saw "Post number 800 - "You're Sure Gonna Miss Me When I'm Gone" and you thought that I was making some sort of flamboyant drama queen exit.
> 
> But, again playing true to character, you were wrong - completely, totally, irrelevantly - wrong. "Post number 800" was written when I noticed that It was literally my 800th post - I do that with every "milestone" that I reach - It cracks me up - I'm making the insignificant "significant".
> 
> "You're Sure Gonna Miss Me When I'm Gone" is actually the full title of the song and one of the last lines that Anna Kendrick sings in the video - It was a direct quote - Try listening to the video for proof.
> 
> And so... You, under the mistaken impression that I was gone and apparently never to return, suddenly turn into a tough guy and you decide to take an easy cheap shot at me thinking that it's safe to do so because I wouldn't be here.
> 
> Here's the problem, genius, aside from the fact that I've never exhibited the behavior of a drama queen on this forum, much less a flamboyant one... It's the actual title of the song - I'm not going anywhere - I didn't leave - and your taking a shot at me when you thought that I wasn't going to return here to defend myself is a punk move worthy of nothing other than my profound contempt.
> 
> You took a shot at me because you thought that it was safe to do so - No consequences, no retaliation - You would not have had the courage to square off against me if you thought for one minute that I would still be here because I would have carved you up like a roast turkey had you been foolish enough to do so.
> 
> Not for one minute am I under any delusions that anyone here would ever miss me if I ever did indeed vacate the premises never to be heard from again but try to remember a time when your incessant video posts became an issue of such intense distress and unbridled fury to the members here that they were banished to the far hinterlands of a custom-created separate sub-section of the forum never to be seen or heard from again because no one - except you - ever actually goes there.
> 
> No one has ever started a thread (not yet anyway) in which they requested that all of my posts be banished to the far hinterlands of a custom-created separate sub-section of the forum never to be seen or heard from again.
> 
> In the future, the best advice that I can give you is to tread carefully when it comes to tangling with me, you'll lose... badly... trust me on that one.


I never had so much fun as reading this, as a matter of fact you could not be more wrong. 
But you are way out of line with is to threaten me.


----------



## Merl

Just speaking to my son on the phone. Although he doesn't much care for melodeath anymore Ive always loved this song and this particular version of this song.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Rogerx said:


> I never had so much fun as reading this, as a matter of fact you could not be more wrong.
> But you are way out of line with is to threaten me.


As a matter of fact, I could not be more right - Just man up - Pick yourself up, dust yourself off, and walk away from this one - You got thoroughly thrashed and you have to accept that that's what happens when you make the mistake of going after the wrong person.

We're both charter members of the "Mutual Loathing Society" but I do have to give you credit for not being a rat and for that, at least, you have my respect.

There was no "threat" - just a friendly warning - You're not used to dealing with people who can actually defend themselves and who have no intention of letting you get away with your snarky hit-and-run cheap shots. The solution is simple - Just avoid me - and you won't have any further problems.

You go your way - I'll go mine...


----------



## Shaughnessy

pianozach said:


> Ignore the Red Dress, and listen closely to Ms. Brand's vocal talent.


How is this not trolling, Zach? :lol:

Ignore Ms. Brand's "vocal talent" and look closely at the red dress.

https://decider.com/2021/07/26/sarah-brand-red-dress-viral-video/


----------



## Rogerx

This Little Bird · Marianne Faithfull


----------



## Rogerx

Goodbye · Kenny Rogers


----------



## Rogerx

Johnny Mandel - Suicide Is Painless (Audio)


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Elvis Presley, The Jordanaires - Viva Las Vegas (Audio)


----------



## Rogerx

Johnny Remember Me · John Leyton · John Leyton


----------



## Rogerx

Free Man In Paris - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Rogerx

Blue Swede - Hooked On A Feeling


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## pianozach

*Love Alone* (live version)
*Utopia*

That's Kasim Sulton singing lead from the piano, with Todd Rundgren, drummer Willie Wilcox, and keyboardist Roger Powell providing barbershop backing vocals.


----------



## Rogerx

Beach Boys - Wouldn't It Be Nice


----------



## Rogerx

Pet Shop Boys - It's A Sin (Official Video)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Post # 900 - "Time To Move On" - Tom Petty*


----------



## Rogerx

Fly Me To The Moon · Tony Bennett


----------



## Rogerx

Song from 'The Oscar' (Maybe September)


----------



## Rogerx

Crystal Gayle - Don't it Make My Brown Eyes Blue (1979)


----------



## Rogerx

Blue Bayou · Roy Orbison


----------



## Flamme




----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> Blue Bayou · Roy Orbison


Written by Roy Orbison and Joe Melson


----------



## Rogerx

Go Away Little Girl-Steve Lawrence


----------



## Rogerx

Ray Charles - Hit The Road Jack (Original)


----------



## Rogerx

Etta James - I Just Want To Make Love To You


----------



## Rogerx

Fall On Me (Remastered 2006)


----------



## Rogerx

You Are My Destiny · Paul Anka


----------



## Rogerx

Bobby Goldsboro - Summer (The First Time)


----------



## Rogerx

John Mayer - Last Train Home (Lyric Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Chris Rea - Too Far From Home


----------



## Flamme




----------

